# BONEY BUNCH 2020



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*Hello Everyone,

It is about 6 months until the unveiling of Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection of 2020. As we all know, 6 months will fly by. Has anyone heard any news as to what this years theme might be? Or, what are your hopes and wishes for this year? I, myself, would love to see more of a Victorian theme, something along the lines of the 2008/2009 collection. What would you like to see? *


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Omg I was just thinking about all my Boneys and what to do with them! I'm partial to the Victorian as well but they all need to be smaller, better painted and more unique for me to buy again.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree with everything you said. How many Boneys do you own? Did you collect from the beginning (2008)?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My anniversary is October 30th and I saw that first boney couple in 2008 and fell in love. I bought the couple every year thereafter along with some of the others. I have no idea how many I actually have. Some never made it out of their boxes! I even have 2 of the enourmous black metal haunted houses. Over the years I have given many away but I keep finding more unopened! I wish they would do more of the jar clingers. Some I will always keep like the wedding couple and pet cemetery though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

An anniversary the day before Halloween - Amazing. It makes total sense that you would collect the Bride and Groom piece every year. Did you pick up last year's on line exclusive " Til Death Do Us Part"? From what I understand it is the first kissing couple. I own it and it is a very cute, but heavy piece. I also have a few pieces still in their boxes. If only we lived in mansions, then we could display EVERYTHING. ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Of course I got the kissing ones!! Lol I also got Frankie and his bride. I like the ones with the big wedding cake too. They make our anniversary a party!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I should have known that you bought that piece.  Have you ever displayed all of your bride and groom pieces together? That would make one spectacular display. I do like the Frankie and bride pieces too. I would love it if Yankee made a Wolfman/Wolfwoman couple.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I finally noticed that this thread has been started. Has there been any info about the collection yet? It's May now and I'm already thinking ahead to Halloween shopping!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@ceo418 - I have not heard about this years collection as of yet. A little less than 4 months until the unveiling and I am thinking like you are......of Halloween. Has anyone else heard any news about this years Boney Bunch collection?


----------



## Halloween_everyday31 (May 14, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> It is about 6 months until the unveiling of Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection of 2020. As we all know, 6 months will fly by. Has anyone heard any news as to what this years theme might be? Or, what are your hopes and wishes for this year? I, myself, would love to see more of a Victorian theme, something along the lines of the 2008/2009 collection. What would you like to see? *


I would love to see vintage Halloween theme..like 


ScareyCarrie said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> It is about 6 months until the unveiling of Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection of 2020. As we all know, 6 months will fly by. Has anyone heard any news as to what this years theme might be? Or, what are your hopes and wishes for this year? I, myself, would love to see more of a Victorian theme, something along the lines of the 2008/2009 collection. What would you like to see? *


I would love to see vintage Halloween theme like black cats and happy pumpkins but boney bunch style lol 🎃🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Halloween_everyday31 said:


> I would love to see vintage Halloween theme..like
> 
> I would love to see vintage Halloween theme like black cats and happy pumpkins but boney bunch style lol 🎃🎃


I agree. Vintage Boney Bunch would be amazing. A little more than 3 months before we find out.


----------



## Halloween_everyday31 (May 14, 2020)

I can’t wait !! 🎃


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they're going to have to be stunning/smaller for me this year. they've gotten much larger, more expensive and just not interesting over the last few years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they're going to have to be stunning/smaller for me this year. they've gotten much larger, more expensive and just not interesting over the last few years.


I also hope they are smaller in size this year.


----------



## Dsomer2 (Jun 14, 2020)

I am hoping that YC does not skip Boneyards Bunch 2020 due to Covid-19 production and manufacturing issues.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I was wondering the same since the Boney Bunch is manufactured in China. Unsure if exports from China are making their way into the U.S. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I agree ScareyCarrie, i hope we can still get boneys this year, i wish they would make them in the US!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I agree ScareyCarrie, i hope we can still get boneys this year, i wish they would make them in the US!


Hi Little black cat - Hope all is well with you. It will be interesting to see if we do get them this year. If we do, I sure hope they are smaller and reminiscent of the Boney Bunch from 2008/2009/2010.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I agree! Maybe even some Mr. Bones pieces😉 I am excited to get back out and shop, how about you?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - I agree! Maybe even some Mr. Bones pieces😉 I am excited to get back out and shop, how about you?


I would love some pieces in the "Mr. Bones" style. I wonder what's brewing over at Yankee in regards to the Halloween Preview - Boney Bunch release. Unsure but looking forward to it (if it happens).  I am looking forward to getting back out and shopping too. Although I think the Yankee store that I would go to every year is closed. I will have to look for another one. Wish you and yours well.


----------



## ejwalker66 (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree I love the Victorian feel of the 2009 collection. I only own these two pieces. Lil Boo in the coffin 2009 and Bobbin for apples 2011


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Heres my collection. It's not all of it. I have a few in a cabinet in my living room. But I thought I'd share.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

ejwalker66 said:


> I agree I love the Victorian feel of the 2009 collection. I only own these two pieces. Lil Boo in the coffin 2009 and Bobbin for apples 2011


One of the funniest memes I remember was the boney in coffin and it said, " Did somebody say coupon?" It showed up on the forum while we were all anxiously waiting for the August preview party and there had been no coupons available!


----------



## ejwalker66 (Jul 15, 2019)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> Heres my collection. It's not all of it. I have a few in a cabinet in my living room. But I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 731487
> View attachment 731488


----------



## ejwalker66 (Jul 15, 2019)

That’s so cool! and very impressive and how nice they have a home! Love it 🖤


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone interested in a 2012 Boney Bowl? I have 2 still in their box


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

ejwalker66 said:


> That’s so cool! and very impressive and how nice they have a home! Love it 🖤


Thank you! I had just rearranged them to make room for 2020s. Took me 2 hours.


----------



## Wicked Witch of the Weast (Jul 7, 2020)

Hearthfire said:


> Anyone interested in a 2012 Boney Bowl? I have 2 still in their box
> View attachment 731638



He's so cute! How much are you wanting for him?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Wicked Witch of the Weast said:


> He's so cute! How much are you wanting for him?


Best offer and shipping.... I'm in Harlem Ga 30814


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone have the boney bunch platter they're willing to sell?
Thank you!


----------



## Mm87 (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven’t been in here in a long time and I know there is lots more important things in the world but it really hit me today that Boney Bunch release won’t be the same this year (if it’s happening at all). I hope they give us a teaser soon.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

C'mon August!!! I live in GA and this hot weather sucks. Bring on Halloween!! And smaller victorian/ Mr Bones style boneys!!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Mm87 said:


> I haven’t been in here in a long time and I know there is lots more important things in the world but it really hit me today that Boney Bunch release won’t be the same this year (if it’s happening at all). I hope they give us a teaser soon.


Agree! I'm anxious to see if they will have a line. This has been such a rough year. We need a bright spot.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> C'mon August!!! I live in GA and this hot weather sucks. Bring on Halloween!! And smaller victorian/ Mr Bones style boneys!!


Yes! Small being a key word!


----------



## Mm87 (Jul 26, 2013)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> Yes! Small being a key word!


Yes!!! Please some smaller pieces!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

_*I am super happy to see this forum again this year, but was so hoping that I would log in and see somebody with good news about Boneys this year! Where are the OG's who are so awesome at getting the Boney Dirt?!?!? We need some good news guys!! Anybody have any inkling on whether or not we can look forward to a release this year?*_

_*I personally love the Victorian ones too, Spider Web Dress Aunt Hilda is my fave! I would love to see Yankee surprise us with maybe some more of those vintage style Boneys or maybe some traditional Halloween monster Boneys!! Like Dracula, Werewolf, more witches and more Frankenstein... What are you guys hoping to see?*_

_*And yes, definitely smaller Boneys, please... these gargantuan Boneys the last few years have been a little ridiculous!*_


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*I am super happy to see this forum again this year, but was so hoping that I would log in and see somebody with good news about Boneys this year! Where are the OG's who are so awesome at getting the Boney Dirt?!?!? We need some good news guys!! Anybody have any inkling on whether or not we can look forward to a release this year?*_
> 
> _*I personally love the Victorian ones too, Spider Web Dress Aunt Hilda is my fave! I would love to see Yankee surprise us with maybe some more of those vintage style Boneys or maybe some traditional Halloween monster Boneys!! Like Dracula, Werewolf, more witches and more Frankenstein... What are you guys hoping to see?*_
> 
> _*And yes, definitely smaller Boneys, please... these gargantuan Boneys the last few years have been a little ridiculous!*_


I would looooooove a Dracula!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*I am super happy to see this forum again this year, but was so hoping that I would log in and see somebody with good news about Boneys this year! Where are the OG's who are so awesome at getting the Boney Dirt?!?!? We need some good news guys!! Anybody have any inkling on whether or not we can look forward to a release this year?*_
> 
> _*I personally love the Victorian ones too, Spider Web Dress Aunt Hilda is my fave! I would love to see Yankee surprise us with maybe some more of those vintage style Boneys or maybe some traditional Halloween monster Boneys!! Like Dracula, Werewolf, more witches and more Frankenstein... What are you guys hoping to see?*_
> 
> _*And yes, definitely smaller Boneys, please... these gargantuan Boneys the last few years have been a little ridiculous!*_


I would love to see Boney's in the style of the old Universal Monsters, i.e., Dracula, the Mummy, Frankenstein and the Wolfman. That would be amazing. I am hoping for smaller pieces as well. I own the Aunt Hilda in the spider dress and absolutely love her. Let's keep our fingers crossed for more Aunt Hilda's. 
P.S. I still see a few pieces from last year on Yankee's website at 50% off. That one on stilts is ginormous.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> Heres my collection. It's not all of it. I have a few in a cabinet in my living room. But I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 731487
> View attachment 731488


Wow!!!! What a collection. Good thing you have them all enclosed. Can you imaging having to dust each and evey one of them?


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Wow!!!! What a collection. Good thing you have them all enclosed. Can you imaging having to dust each and evey one of them?


That would be a true nightmare!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi again y’all. Is anyones Yankee store open? I heard that they should all open by July 31, so I hope we will have some sort of news! I have been checking their Facebook page and they do not respond to any questions about Halloween this year!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Nope. Mine said they'd open July 31st and go right into semi annual. They haven't heard one word about Halloween.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

I emailed Yankee Candle last week and asked if they had any idea if they were going to have the Boneys this year. They emailed back and the only thing they said is that they have no updated information on them yet.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I emailed Yankee Candle last week and asked if they had any idea if they were going to have the Boneys this year. They emailed back and the only thing they said is that they have no updated information on them yet.


That's a very non committal answer! 😄


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! My store is closed. 
updates on me-
We loved into a smaller space so I sold almost my entire collection! I kept a few faves. I’m still excited for this year and I’m hoping for smaller pieces.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to keep some. My mom did the same, but she gave me some 2008 pieces. Then she and my dad ended up buying a bigger place again and shes been saying, I know I had more boneys than this and I'm just like. Huh. I dont know, mom. 
I'm a bad daughter.


----------



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Nstope said:


> Hi again y’all. Is anyones Yankee store open? I heard that they should all open by July 31, so I hope we will have some sort of news! I have been checking their Facebook page and they do not respond to any questions about Halloween this year!


Mine (Orlando area) has been open a couple weeks, was open a couple weeks for pickup only before that. Perusing the semi-annual sale next week I mentioned I was only really looking for Halloween deals; the clerk said he hadn't seen any sale merch but Halloween supposed to come in as soon as this sale ends.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am anxious to hear what Yankee has in store for us this year. Hoping, if they have any at all, that the Boney's are smaller in size than last year. Also looking forward to the Halloween accessories and candles.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Fall Candles and Accessories are up on Yankee's Website. They are usually up July 5th (the day after the Sale) in previous years. I guess this is a good sign that they aren't being too delayed due to everything that is happening.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I knew the Fall candles were up on the website, but I didn't know about the accessories. Do you know when the Halloween candles/accessories will be available?


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

I’m so excited this year!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I knew the Fall candles were up on the website, but I didn't know about the accessories. Do you know when the Halloween candles/accessories will be available?


usually the weekend BEFORE Labor Day weekend. Like the last weekend in August.


----------



## cambler (Jul 28, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> It is about 6 months until the unveiling of Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection of 2020. As we all know, 6 months will fly by. Has anyone heard any news as to what this years theme might be? Or, what are your hopes and wishes for this year? I, myself, would love to see more of a Victorian theme, something along the lines of the 2008/2009 collection. What would you like to see? *


 any idea when they will be releasing the 2020 collection.. i am sooo excited???


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

YC sent out an email for their fall collection stating that it was an online exclusive and will be available in-store on August 29th. Gives me a reason to think that Halloween might be pushed back until September. Sent them an email this morning inquiring about the release dates for Halloween.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Per the Yankee Candle website:

*Halloween 2020 coming 8/29*
Freshly-brewed fragrances from the Yankee Candle® cauldron and all-new Boney Bunch accessories.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes! Now that we know the date, we need some sneak peaks!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

We have to wait a month??


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> Per the Yankee Candle website:
> 
> *Halloween 2020 coming 8/29*
> Freshly-brewed fragrances from the Yankee Candle® cauldron and all-new Boney Bunch accessories.


Wooooohooooo!!!

Thanks a bunch for the update!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

dbruner said:


> We have to wait a month??


The Halloween Event has been the last Saturday of August for a few years now! We should start seeing some sneak peaks soon though!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Judging from the hours listed when I looked up the stores closest to me online, they'll be open on Saturday. Really looking forward to the Halloween line!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, my Yankee Store is not reopening from the Corona closures  I will be doing it all online for the first time this year. I'm still excited, but it is going to be weird not being able to smell anything or see the accessories in person.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Went to a Yankee Candle store yesterday. It was the first day they opened since having to close due to Covid-19. They had their Semi-Annual sale going on. I bought some spheres for $3 each, a few boxes of tealights for $5, a Macintosh Bold candle for $8 (they are discontinuing the bold line so all candles were $8), and a couple accessories. They also had 3 of last years Boney Bunch figures for 75% off, the strong man, the juggler and the snake charmer. Good deal if you wanted them for your collection.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Went to a Yankee Candle store yesterday. It was the first day they opened since having to close due to Covid-19. They had their Semi-Annual sale going on. I bought some spheres for $3 each, a few boxes of tealights for $5, a Macintosh Bold candle for $8 (they are discontinuing the bold line so all candles were $8), and a couple accessories. They also had 3 of last years Boney Bunch figures for 75% off, the strong man, the juggler and the snake charmer. Good deal if you wanted them for your collection.


I went to mine today and found pretty much the same things. They had a lot of Easter stuff discounted, which makes sense since they closed during that time. I bought a lot of wax melts.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

25 Days! & no sneak peaks yet!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Nstope said:


> 25 Days! & no sneak peaks yet!


it was that way last year until right up til time then Yankee themselves released sneaks because nobody else had leaked them yet.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> it was that way last year until right up til time then Yankee themselves released sneaks because nobody else had leaked them yet.


I know ugh! I thought by now Yankee would have updated their banner on the Halloween part of the website.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yankee wants us to be excited about the upcoming Boney Bunch and their other Halloween merchandies/candles. I wish we could get a sneak peek too!! I wasn't very excited about last year's carnival collection. I only bought one piece. I hope this years collection appeals to me.


----------



## WeirdJay (Aug 5, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yankee wants us to be excited about the upcoming Boney Bunch and their other Halloween merchandies/candles. I wish we could get a sneak peek too!! I wasn't very excited about last year's carnival collection. I only bought one piece. I hope this years collection appeals to me.


I agree!! Last year was my least favorite collection too but I did manage to get every piece!!😉😝


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Boney Bunch Love Posted the first flyer on Facebook!! Only one new Boney is pictured, but at least it's a start.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i can't decide whether the JOL is steampunk or Frankenstein inspired.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> Boney Bunch Love Posted the first flyer on Facebook!! Only one new Boney is pictured, but at least it's a start.


I cannot see a Boney in the flyer. Where is it??


----------



## Mourning Glory (Aug 27, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I cannot see a Boney in the flyer. Where is it??


I think they meant the pumpkin candle holder.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Mourning Glory said:


> I think they meant the pumpkin candle holder.


Thanks. I didn't think there was a boney in the bunch (pun intended) 😊


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, the Pumpkin Holder! Weird that they chose to showcase that one! wickedwillingwrench, I'm thinking it might be a monster theme?? What is everyone thinking about the ghost holder?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> Yes, the Pumpkin Holder! Weird that they chose to showcase that one! wickedwillingwrench, I'm thinking it might be a monster theme?? What is everyone thinking about the ghost holder?


I think the ghost holder is cute. Looks like something you would find at most stores at Halloween time. Probably holds a tealight and/or votive. As far a a monster theme???? If they do, I hope it is based on the old Universal Pictures creatures.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i like the ghosts, too. It's cute but not worth $20...like SC said, other stores and less expensive. I AM thinking it's monster theme and a boney maybe would have given it away?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks, Demented Diva!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Demented Diva said:


>


When I watched this I was kind of shouting "Get to the collections!" at my phone while he was going on about the stores and all that.  Good to finally know more, though!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ughhhh.......Boney Bunch Asylum. I was really hoping for a monster theme. Oh well.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Ughhhh.......Boney Bunch Asylum. I was really hoping for a monster theme. Oh well.


I think I figured it out...seriously...they are using AHS themes for inspiration. 

Hotel
Freak Show/circus
Asylum

You could construe shades of the 'Coven' season from the jazz overtones (the Saxman killr) in the speak-easy/blues band theme from a few years ago.

jus sayin...

I think those monsters might run into some sort of issue with Universal Studios because of copyright?


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> When I watched this I was kind of shouting "Get to the collections!" at my phone while he was going on about the stores and all that.  Good to finally know more, though!


Me too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I think I figured it out...seriously...they are using AHS themes for inspiration.
> 
> Hotel
> Freak Show/circus
> ...


I was thinking the same exact thing as you.....these themes sound like AHS. Great minds think alike. I get that perhaps using the Universal Monster theme might run into some sort of copyright thing, but generic werewolves, mummies, etc. is doable. They have done Frankenstein boney's in the past. If not the monster theme, then I was hoping for something along the lines of the 2008/2009 Victorian style ones. Maybe one day.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure how much I am loving the theme either, maybe I will change my mind when I see the actual pieces. I will probably end up buying them all anyway, lol. Not sure how much of what was said in the video is exactly true, but sounds like the accessories are going to be very limited. Excited for the Halloween Friends Collection to be coming back! Also looking forward to the ghouls and ghosts collection!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

The New Boney Pieces that were mentioned are the Pumpkin Jar Holder (Which we have seen), an Ambulance, and
Bonsey Dog is Back. I am looking forward to the ambulance! What other "Asylum" themed pieces are we thinking?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

There better be a nurse lol


----------



## WeirdJay (Aug 5, 2020)

ceo418 said:


> When I watched this I was kind of shouting "Get to the collections!" at my phone while he was going on about the stores and all that.  Good to finally know more, though!


👍


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> There better be a nurse lol


and a doctor. My husband is a doctor and my sister is a nurse.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> and a doctor. My husband is a doctor and my sister is a nurse.


We did have the Dr. and Nurse a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

There should be something healthcare related for all the covid nightmare we've been dealing with


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, another Boney Bunch reunion. 
Like some of you, I really want a vampire and mummy.
So we might get a:
haunted asylum piece
ambulance
dog piece
mental patients
??????

I just hope they aren't huge and expensive.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> We did have the Dr. and Nurse a couple of years ago.


I want more. Ha ha.


----------



## WeirdJay (Aug 5, 2020)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I want more. Ha ha.


Me too but I’m running out of room in my living room. I guess I’ll just have to move some into the dinning room. lol


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Hey everyone, another Boney Bunch reunion.
> Like some of you, I really want a vampire and mummy.
> So we might get a:
> haunted asylum piece
> ...


Hello to you. I was really hoping for a werewolf. Like you, I really hope they are not too big and pricey. Guess we'll see in 3 weeks.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

I just realized that it is the 13th Anniversary of Boney Bunch! I hope we will get a piece to commemorate


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i finally got a shelf for the rest of my BB put together. After I put them all up, I decided I just didn't care for some of them so I culled out 13 pieces. (of course, I've ordered 4 to replace those. lol) And I'm warming up to Asylum-depending upon how they do it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i finally got a shelf for the rest of my BB put together. After I put them all up, I decided I just didn't care for some of them so I culled out 13 pieces. (of course, I've ordered 4 to replace those. lol) And I'm warming up to Asylum-depending upon how they do it.


Where did you purchase the 4 pieces? Ebay/Mercari? I am always checking out Ebay for Boney Bunch pieces from the past that I may like. 


Nstope said:


> I just realized that it is the 13th Anniversary of Boney Bunch! I hope we will get a piece to commemorate
> [/QUOT


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have almost all of the back pieces I want with the exception of some 2008-9s they are too expensive, so now I am just waiting on the new batch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Where did you purchase the 4 pieces? Ebay/Mercari? I am always checking out Ebay for Boney Bunch pieces from the past that I may like.


actually, i got 4 of the freak show pieces from the YC site.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I do have a few pieces from the 2008-2009


Boneybunch15 said:


> I have almost all of the back pieces I want with the exception of some 2008-9s they are too expensive, so now I am just waiting on the new batch.





wickedwillingwench said:


> actually, i got 4 of the freak show pieces from the YC site.


That's great. They were on sale. I actually saw a couple of those pieces for 75% off when I went to a Yankee store a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I have almost all of the back pieces I want with the exception of some 2008-9s they are too expensive, so now I am just waiting on the new batch.


I have back-collected a few pieces from the 2008-2009 collection. Found a few for some great prices on Ebay last year. I would love to complete my collection for those 2 years for sure. I keep looking, but, like you said, some of the prices are outrageous. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Yankee Candle replied to a comment on their Facebook page about the Boney Bunch that said: Stay tuned for a special sneak peak on August 24th


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oooh...I really like the ghost candle holder. I wonder how big it is.

Made the rounds at a few of my favorite stores after work tonight. Saw a lot of fall, not much Halloween, but did find a metal Happy Halloween cut out that hangs on the wall that I like on the Michaels website.

Excited there will be another themed BB collection this year. Hoping, hoping I like it. Looking forward to the sneak peek!

Will see how much money I can set aside over the next 17 days so I can get a few BB pieces on the 29th.


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here. I don’t have any pics of the 2020 Boneys. Sorry! I have, though, been going through my Boneys. Here are a few pictures from tonight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hi everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here. I don’t have any pics of the 2020 Boneys. Sorry! I have, though, been going through my Boneys. Here are a few pictures from tonight.


Haddonfield!! Good to see you! 
Nice walk thru memory lane with the photos there. 

I don't know if i'm more excited about my husband's retirement on Sept 1 or the BB! Lol.


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Haddonfield!! Good to see you!
> Nice walk thru memory lane with the photos there.
> 
> I don't know if i'm more excited about my husband's retirement on Sept 1 or the BB! Lol.


Hi Wicked! Thanks! Unfortunately/fortunately, I have many more to go through. I really have to minimize the collection this year. Thinking about keeping just a few from each year from 2012 on. Gotta keep my early ones, though. Enjoy your husband’s retirement. Let’s hope the Boneys are more exciting this year. There’s potential with the theme.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hi everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here. I don’t have any pics of the 2020 Boneys. Sorry! I have, though, been going through my Boneys. Here are a few pictures from tonight.
> View attachment 734135
> View attachment 734136
> View attachment 734137
> ...


Wow!!!! What an awesome collection. I think I love your top 2 shelves them most. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oooh...I really like the ghost candle holder. I wonder how big it is.
> 
> Made the rounds at a few of my favorite stores after work tonight. Saw a lot of fall, not much Halloween, but did find a metal Happy Halloween cut out that hangs on the wall that I like on the Michaels website.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to love the new themed collection this year too. Cannot wait for the sneak peek. Grandma lise.....just a few pieces on the 29th?????


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i go the 4 pieces of Freak Show today (juggler, strongman, stiltman and human cannonball)...gosh, they are HUGE. I hope this year's is smaller in size but i think they probably don't cost a lot more to produce the big ones but they charge us double over what they charged in 2008-2010ish


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

My daughter is starting back to college late this year, so she will be
able to help me put out my collection. I will take some pics and post when they get in place.


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Wow!!!! What an awesome collection. I think I love your top 2 shelves them most. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures with us.


You’re welcome! The top 2 shelves are pretty special. I can look at them for days. The older BB are just so awesome!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Haddonfield, I never tire of seeing those older pieces. Beautifully photographed. The Band...and you have Bonecula too! Good luck thinning out your collection. 

ScareyCarrie, I know. While I'm always broke this time of year, I usually find a way to buy the entire collection. Need to see it. Our department provided us with standing work stations this year, pre-COVID-19. I love it, but what was I thinking? Clearly I forgot what my highest priority is...Halloween!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Cannot wait to see your collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm hoping for a smaller scale this year too. I have high hopes that the theme will appeal to me, to all of us collectors. 


wickedwillingwench said:


> i go the 4 pieces of Freak Show today (juggler, strongman, stiltman and human cannonball)...gosh, they are HUGE. I hope this year's is smaller in size but i think they probably don't cost a lot more to produce the big ones but they charge us double over what they charged in 2008-2010ish


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> Haddonfield, I never tire of seeing those older pieces. Beautifully photographed. The Band...and you have Bonecula too! Good luck thinning out your collection.
> 
> ScareyCarrie, I know. While I'm always broke this time of year, I usually find a way to buy the entire collection. Need to see it. Our department provided us with standing work stations this year, pre-COVID-19. I love it, but what was I thinking? Clearly I forgot what my highest priority is...Halloween!


I love Bonecula! No doubt the best Incredible Mr. Bones piece.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Can someone take a pic of Bonecula for me and post it please, I don't know him.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone has it listed on ebay as a vampire for 1500 lol


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

I honestly am surprised there hasn't been much communication from Yankee Candle about the Halloween party, aside from them saying they will give a peek on Aug 24th. I'm worried that all they're going to post is the flyer again for those who haven't seen it. Haven't seen 1 boney yet which is unheard of by this time. Hope we hear or see something sooner.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneys80, I'm surprised too. It takes me a couple of days to decide what I want. With the additional time, I always end up buying MORE than I planned to initially.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am really, really going to try to be discriminate this year. I'm running out of space, I don't like the HUGE pieces or the huge price tags. I just took 13 pieces out of the collection (dh put 2 back...he's as bad as I am). The ambulance will have to be spectacular for me to buy it.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Boneys80 said:


> Someone has it listed on ebay as a vampire for 1500 lol
> View attachment 734267


Thank you. Some of these pieces are so rare.
I actually considered putting my collection up for sale earlier this year...must have had a bad moment or something. Thank God I snapped out of it.
My collection has become so big, I have no idea where I am going to put any more. 
I already had to buy a 3 tier shelf that only comes out once a year to display the Boneys.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Boneys80 said:


> I honestly am surprised there hasn't been much communication from Yankee Candle about the Halloween party, aside from them saying they will give a peek on Aug 24th. I'm worried that all they're going to post is the flyer again for those who haven't seen it. Haven't seen 1 boney yet which is unheard of by this time. Hope we hear or see something sooner.


I agree. Seems very odd, but then again all of 2020 has been very odd.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I love Bonecula! No doubt the best Incredible Mr. Bones piece.


Bonecula is my unicorn piece. I had no idea that his eyes light up. Spectacular. If you Ever, ever, decide to part with him (long shot, I know), please keep me in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Bonecula is my unicorn piece. I had no idea that his eyes light up. Spectacular. If you Ever, ever, decide to part with him (long shot, I know), please keep me in mind. Thanks.


I will. I was super lucky to find him for sale a few years ago. I don’t know the production numbers on any of the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces, but I assume they are quite low. Bonecula is from 2011. That year was the last year of Mr. Bones pieces.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I will. I was super lucky to find him for sale a few years ago. I don’t know the production numbers on any of the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces, but I assume they are quite low. Bonecula is from 2011. That year was the last year of Mr. Bones pieces.


This is the only Mr. Bones piece I own and I love him. There are so many more that I would love to acquire, but, like you said, there are not many out there, for sale anyway. Thanks for keeping me in mind.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> This is the only Mr. Bones piece I own and I love him. There are so many more that I would love to acquire, but, like you said, there are not many out there, for sale anyway. Thanks for keeping me in mind.


One of the 2008 3 headed boney pieces sold yesterday on ebay for over $90.
I can't believe I did it, but I actually just spent $61 on the 2008 Grave Digger. That is a record amount for one piece for me.
I was really lucky last year and was
able to get the napoleon blown apart, the small hearse and the coffin boney for good prices.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> One of the 2008 3 headed boney pieces sold yesterday on ebay for over $90.
> I can't believe I did it, but I actually just spent $61 on the 2008 Grave Digger. That is a record amount for one piece for me.
> I was really lucky last year and was
> able to get the napoleon blown apart, the small hearse and the coffin boney for good prices.


I was actually watching that 3 headed boney. Once the price went to $90 I knew I wouldn't be bidding on it. Too rich for my blood. I do wish to add that to my collection one day if I find it at a reasonable price. Sounds like you picked up some nice pieces last year. The thrill of the hunt......


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

_*I am so, so happy to see all these updates and sharing of what you guys have in your collections and what you are hoping for in the Asylum release! Also happy to see familiar faces! HI Wicked, Haddonfield, and Gramma 🖐 As for the 2020 lineup... I am dying to see what's coming! I am kinda wondering how Yankee is gonna roll out this theme when pieces related to this have been released before, but I am hopeful and definitely think it could be really fun! *_

_*I am totally feeling everyone who broke up with some of their Boneys this last year. Me too, guys  I just got to the point where I have soooooo many and they are getting more and more gargantuan each year that I mostly stopped buying them and even took time to separate out the ones I want to keep and the ones I don't. Funny thing is that I posted a lot of them and there was a ton of interest but no one local and I am scared to death to ship them so I sold exactly NONE OF THEM! I ended up wrapping everyone up and putting them away to deal with later. And now that fall is approaching, I can't wait to put them all out again! Whether or not that is a sign that I should just keep them... who knows!*_


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*I am so, so happy to see all these updates and sharing of what you guys have in your collections and what you are hoping for in the Asylum release! Also happy to see familiar faces! HI Wicked, Haddonfield, and Gramma 🖐 As for the 2020 lineup... I am dying to see what's coming! I am kinda wondering how Yankee is gonna roll out this theme when pieces related to this have been released before, but I am hopeful and definitely think it could be really fun!
> 
> I am totally feeling everyone who broke up with some of their Boneys this last year. Me too, guys  I just got to the point where I have soooooo many and they are getting more and more gargantuan each year that I mostly stopped buying them and even took time to separate out the ones I want to keep and the ones I don't. Funny thing is that I posted a lot of them and there was a ton of interest but no one local and I am scared to death to ship them so I sold exactly NONE OF THEM! I ended up wrapping everyone up and putting them away to deal with later. And now that fall is approaching, I can't wait to put them all out again! Whether or not that is a sign that I should just keep them... who knows!*_


I don't blame you for being scared to ship Boney's to people. They are so fragile and you seem like a person that treasures them and would want them to arrive in one piece. It's the same feeling when I know I am to receive one in the mail from Yankee......I hold my breath when opening the box......and, once I know it arrived safely.......I take a big sigh of relief. Package handlers aren't always careful with our packages. Perhaps it was a sign that you should keep your collection together, for the time being anyway. Looking forward to this years collection and hoping there are some pieces that we love.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I love that I can always count on this forum for Boney Bunch updates! Also excited that Yankee is releasing more Boneys. Wasn't sure with the pandemic how they were going to do it.

Asylum sounds interesting, but also gives me "these pieces are gonna be huge" vibes. I actually really liked the circus theme last year, but the size of these things just kill me. I don't have room, Yankee! I wish they'd listen to their customers. We have been begging for smaller pieces for years now. I keep my Boneys on display all year and my shelves are stuffed. I just bought a new display from Ikea this year to try to better display them, but I think any more weight and my Boneys will come crashing down, lol.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*I am totally feeling everyone who broke up with some of their Boneys this last year. Me too, guys  I just got to the point where I have soooooo many and they are getting more and more gargantuan each year that I mostly stopped buying them and even took time to separate out the ones I want to keep and the ones I don't. Funny thing is that I posted a lot of them and there was a ton of interest but no one local and I am scared to death to ship them so I sold exactly NONE OF THEM! I ended up wrapping everyone up and putting them away to deal with later. And now that fall is approaching, I can't wait to put them all out again! Whether or not that is a sign that I should just keep them... who knows!*_


Same feeling here! I go between "these things take up so much space, but selling them seems like a hassle" to "ooooh, it's August! Time for MORE BONEYS!" Lmao. It's a cycle.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I don't blame you for being scared to ship Boney's to people. They are so fragile and you seem like a person that treasures them and would want them to arrive in one piece. It's the same feeling when I know I am to receive one in the mail from Yankee......I hold my breath when opening the box......and, once I know it arrived safely.......I take a big sigh of relief. Package handlers aren't always careful with our packages. Perhaps it was a sign that you should keep your collection together, for the time being anyway. Looking forward to this years collection and hoping there are some pieces that we love.


_*You hit the nail on the head, it is terrifying! I know all too well the dreaded sound of a broken Boney arriving in the mail and just can't deal with sending one to someone and having them experience that 😱*_
*
I do love them and I think you may be right 😊 I am definitely going to at least unwrap and display all of them for Halloween this year, and then maybe consider thinning out the collection again.
*
_*So, the million dollar question: What are we thinking we may see from this Asylum release??? A doc and nurse of some sort? An asylum escapee?? Beyond that, I can't really think of much... 🤔What do you guys think?*_


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

As far as Asylum pieces go it would be funny to see a boney strapped to a cot/bed.. the theme makes me wonder how they can go about it without touching sensitive issues to those who have had loved ones in mental care. Like a boney being pushed in a wheelchair? I'm just spitballing here hahaa.. maybe a front gate that says asylum? Another electric chair piece would be cool.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneys80 said:


> As far as Asylum pieces go it would be funny to see a boney strapped to a cot/bed.. the theme makes me wonder how they can go about it without touching sensitive issues to those who have had loved ones in mental care. Like a boney being pushed in a wheelchair? I'm just spitballing here hahaa.. maybe a front gate that says asylum? Another electric chair piece would be cool.


pretty sure electroshock therapy is a very sensitive area. I personally wouldn't find it amusing as my poor sweet niece had to undergo it.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> pretty sure electroshock therapy is a very sensitive area. I personally wouldn't find it amusing as my poor sweet niece had to undergo it.


Right.. and i know they didn't anticipate covid-19 when designing these, so there's probably like a nurse with meds/syringe and I heard a bonesy dog in a straight jacket too.. pretty anxious to see the line. I cannot wait it's driving me nuts lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm so over the dog....and cat. i am eager to see what they bring otherwise. this could be great or a great big flop.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am pretty sure there will be some straight jackets, nurses, doctors and shock therapy involved. I would hate it if those with mental health issues were offended. With this crazy world being very "politically correct", it could happen.


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! I don’t have any guesses what asylum will be, as far as what I would like- mainly much better looking glaze!!! I purchased nothing last year as the pieces all had too much dripping and terrible mixing of coloring! I had to stand on a cabinet, but I think I got a pretty good pic to share with you!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Scottsgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I don’t have any guesses what asylum will be, as far as what I would like- mainly much better looking glaze!!! I purchased nothing last year as the pieces all had too much dripping and terrible mixing of coloring! I had to stand on a cabinet, but I think I got a pretty good pic to share with you!
> 
> *also I guess I don’t know how to post a pic....don’t know why it says sensitive content!!!*


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

View attachment 734791


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

To prepare for this year's theme, I bought Spine Tingler. It should go well with the asylum theme.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Scottsgirl great photo! I love seeing everyone's collection!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Scottsgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I don’t have any guesses what asylum will be, as far as what I would like- mainly much better looking glaze!!! I purchased nothing last year as the pieces all had too much dripping and terrible mixing of coloring! I had to stand on a cabinet, but I think I got a pretty good pic to share with you!
> View attachment 734789


AMAZING! Are Those IKEA Shelves? Do you keep this up all year long?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

10 More Days


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Scottsgirl said:


> View attachment 734791


I am so jealous of your 2008 pieces.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Nstope said:


> 10 More Days


_*And not ONE SINGLE sneak peek!!!*_


----------



## Birdy73 (Aug 20, 2020)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*And not ONE SINGLE sneak peek!!!*_
> 
> View attachment 734901


We're supposed to get one on Monday!


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Boneys80 said:


> Scottsgirl great photo! I love seeing everyone's collection!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Nstope said:


> AMAZING! Are Those IKEA Shelves? Do you keep this up all year long?


Thank you so much! I enjoy my display very much in my craft room! Yes the shelves are from IKEA and up all year! 😁


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel so fortunate. I have been back collecting again. I was able to get the following- for I feel - very good prices.

2012 candy bowl $10
2008 boney holding pumpkin $25
2008 six feet under $61
2015 Bonesy dog gone dog house tea light warmer $30
Boney driving Hearse with horse? $50
Boney walking dog in cemetary $25

A couple were a bit much and I also had to pay shipping, with some combined, but considering what some of these pieces go for, I do feel fortunate.


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I feel so fortunate. I have been back collecting again. I was able to get the following- for I feel - very good prices.
> 
> 2012 candy bowl $10
> 2008 boney holding pumpkin $25
> ...


great purchase! The 2012 wagon with horse has always been a favorite of mine!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Scottsgirl said:


> great purchase! The 2012 wagon with horse has always been a favorite of mine!


Is it a hors? Couldn't tell if it was a horse, goat or what?
I was thinking a goat would be a little too spot on evil wise.


----------



## Scottsgirl (Jul 27, 2013)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Is it a hors? Couldn't tell if it was a horse, goat or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one? Haha! Fancy horse!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

The horse with hearse is my absolute favorite, after the 2008 headless boney. It's just everything you want in a boney piece. Super spooky and so cute!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Scottsgirl said:


> This one? Haha! Fancy horse!


Yep that's the one. That hooked thing coming out of it's head makes it look weird.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Am loving seeing pictures of your collections and reading lists of your finds!

Does anyone know anything more about the sneak peek on Monday? Where and when?


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's gonna be on yankee candle facebook page on the 24th. No time specified. But I'll also have something to share


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yep that's the one. That hooked thing coming out of it's head makes it look weird.


 the 'hooked thing' is feathers.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Great pic wickedwillingwench!

Sounds good Boneys80. Thank you. I'll pop onto FaceBook after I get off work Monday, then come here. Starting to get a little excited. Hoping I don't like the collection. But...that's _never_ happened...


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Boneys80 said:


> It's gonna be on yankee candle facebook page on the 24th. No time specified. But I'll also have something to share


Can't Wait 😲


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Scottsgirl said:


> This one? Haha! Fancy horse!


I would love to get this piece. I did back collect a few as well. I love the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneys80 said:


> It's gonna be on yankee candle facebook page on the 24th. No time specified. But I'll also have something to share


Thank you. Can't wait.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Great pic wickedwillingwench!
> 
> Sounds good Boneys80. Thank you. I'll pop onto FaceBook after I get off work Monday, then come here. Starting to get a little excited. Hoping I don't like the collection. But...that's _never_ happened...


You know you're gonna love it. 🎃


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

So happy to see there is enthusiasm for the good ole Boney Bunch! I have enjoyed seeing how a few have displayed their figurines and accessories. I have mine packed away and will bring them out next month. I am leaning toward displaying them year round. Have to purchase a cabinet or shelves first though. I was looking through last year's catalog and I didn't buy much from Yankee, I only bought two figurines, the two-headed lady and the bridal couple. The circus theme just didn't appeal to me, although seeing it in one of the above displays it looks pretty nice. But hope springs eternal as they say and I am excited about the sneak peak tomorrow. Much to my surprise, my son expressed interest in a boney in a straight jacket! I guess because is a gamer who use to have a batman game that featured the Joker in Arkham asylum. So keeping fingers crossed and hoping there are a few nice figurines.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> So happy to see there is enthusiasm for the good ole Boney Bunch! I have enjoyed seeing how a few have displayed their figurines and accessories. I have mine packed away and will bring them out next month. I am leaning toward displaying them year round. Have to purchase a cabinet or shelves first though. I was looking through last year's catalog and I didn't buy much from Yankee, I only bought two figurines, the two-headed lady and the bridal couple. The circus theme just didn't appeal to me, although seeing it in one of the above displays it looks pretty nice. But hope springs eternal as they say and I am excited about the sneak peak tomorrow. Much to my surprise, my son expressed interest in a boney in a straight jacket! I guess because is a gamer who use to have a batman game that featured the Joker in Arkham asylum. So keeping fingers crossed and hoping there are a few nice figurines.


Those are the only 2 pieces that I purchased last year too. The circus theme wasn't for me, but I am hoping the Asylum ones will hit the spot.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what time the sneak peek will be? I will be at work tomorrow, but I hope I can sneak a peek of my own!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Does anyone know what time the sneak peek will be? I will be at work tomorrow, but I hope I can sneak a peek of my own!


I'll be at work too. I'll try during my lunch, if it is up by then.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't stop back collecting again. I just picked up the pumpkins for sale horse and wagon for $33.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I can't stop back collecting again. I just picked up the pumpkins for sale horse and wagon for $33.


That is one of my favorite pieces, and you got it at a very good price. I didn't buy it when it first came out. One day on this forum a user named SpookyWolf was talking about that piece and she remarked about how terrified the horse's expression was. Well I had never noticed that but she was right. So I went to ebay, this was four or five years ago, and I can tell you I paid almost twice what you did. But I honestly don't regret buying it because it is a very special piece that I have enjoyed having in my collection. The horse's expression is priceless!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I can't stop back collecting again. I just picked up the pumpkins for sale horse and wagon for $33.


What an amazing piece with a great price attached. Back collecting is addicting. Now if I can add a room on to my house to store them I would be in great shape.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

After watching a YouTube video earlier, it seems that the Boney Bunch Asylum collection will be limited to one of each figurine per person. Also, it was metioned that 5 of the BB are on-line exclusives, so it might be a better option to order on-line (some of us have the luxury of a Yankee Candle store, some do not). What do you all think?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I was disappointed in the reveal. All I saw were silhouettes, is there more? I can't imagine many customers flocking to Yankee Candle's door for these??? I might just buy mine on-line also.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah, I was disappointed with the silhouettes as well. At least last year they pre-revealed the Boney on stilts. Also, one of the silhouettes is the pumpkin jar holder which was revealed a few weeks back. I was planning on going to a Yankee store on Saturday, and I still may to check out the new candles, but I might just order any Boneys on-line. The upside to ordering on line is that you get them well packed in the original boxes. At the store they just paper wrap them and place them in a bag. Easier to get damaged that way. I don't know what I'll do Saturday. 

DarkSecret - Is there a Yankee store near you?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> I was disappointed in the reveal. All I saw were silhouettes, is there more? I can't imagine many customers flocking to Yankee Candle's door for these??? I might just buy mine on-line also.


i agree and the Bonesy silhouette looked exactly like a previous piece.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree and the Bonesy silhouette looked exactly like a previous piece.


I thought the same thing, and are they re-releasing the spine tingler? That's what the other silhouette looks like. Maybe they are using past molds for this new collection.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

They usually reveal the mystery pics later in the day but boy they are waiting quite a while now. 
I agree that 5 exclusives may just bring more people to shop online and just forego traveling to a store. Where they're only going to allow so many people in at a time and i believe everyone is limited to 1 of each boney. Makes sense and that's probably a good thing for those who actually want to own it and not flip it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gonna say...i ain't mad that they are limiting to 1 per. It's ridiculous that in the past they've let people buy out the shelves first thing in the morning coz you know they are just ebay vultures.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Honestly, I am hoping for some actual photos before Saturday. Not a good way to promote merchandise you wish to sell!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed with the silhouettes as well. At least last year they pre-revealed the Boney on stilts. Also, one of the silhouettes is the pumpkin jar holder which was revealed a few weeks back. I was planning on going to a Yankee store on Saturday, and I still may to check out the new candles, but I might just order any Boneys on-line. The upside to ordering on line is that you get them well packed in the original boxes. At the store they just paper wrap them and place them in a bag. Easier to get damaged that way. I don't know what I'll do Saturday.
> 
> DarkSecret - Is there a Yankee store near you?


In answer to your question, yes our mall store is still open and I went in there last Tuesday. I asked the young man there if they had gotten their stock in but he said no. I'm not sure if I believed him. There is still the secrecy that has always surrounded this collection. In the past few years I have made a three hour trip to the Williamsburg Village store. But I was really disappointed last year. In prior years the staff would dress up, there were refreshments and prizes, didn't happen last year. So I don't know if I will go this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I am glad they are limiting them. Some of these re-sellers are so greedy with the amount they charge for even newer pieces it is pathetic.
I am not sure why they think a 2018 piece will sell for $150, but they try it anyway.
I have to watch myself, I have been known to contact some of these sellers and ask them if the price is a joke.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I have to watch myself, I have been known to contact some of these sellers and ask them if the price is a joke.


i have been very tempted to do that, too


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

OK, so I do like the coffin guy, just caught a glimpse of him. Not sure what that has to do with an asylum. Hope we get more tomorrow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Great pic wickedwillingwench!
> 
> Sounds good Boneys80. Thank you. I'll pop onto FaceBook after I get off work Monday, then come here. Starting to get a little excited. Hoping I don't like the collection. But...that's _never_ happened...


it happened for me last year. I bought three pieces until a few weeks ago when I fleshed the rest out on clearance.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I thought the same thing, and are they re-releasing the spine tingler? That's what the other silhouette looks like. Maybe they are using past molds for this new collection.


i don't think it's the spine tingler...it's shorter and more squat than the ST was.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i just looked at BBL FB page. she has 2 more photos up. I have to say...so far I hate this bunch. Will save me $$ and shelf space.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

That was Yankee Candle's reveal? Nice to see something at least from BoneyBunchLove on Facebook. Thank you BBL!

wickedwillingwench, glad you were able to collect the Boney Circus pieces over the last year. That gives me hope. I'm not going to be able to buy the collection on the 29th, perhaps a few pieces, but not even sure of that. Looking forward to seeing the entire collection on Saturday when customers begin posting pictures of their purchases.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I kinda wish the limit was upped to 2 since there's always a handful of people whose Halloween stuff arrives shattered or just super wonky and this way they'd at least have a back-up, but that might also require a trip to the store for a return so... eh.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> OK, so I do like the coffin guy, just caught a glimpse of him. Not sure what that has to do with an asylum. Hope we get more tomorrow.


I think he'll be a nice taper holder. Need to see the entire collection though on Saturday when customers begin posting pictures of their purchases.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i just looked at BBL FB page. she has 2 more photos up. I have to say...so far I hate this bunch. Will save me $$ and shelf space.


I am with you. I started BB because they had that spooky vintage look. They no longer are calling to me. Did not purchase any last year and I think only 3 the year before. Still will not have any shelf space as I am finding more companys going for the vintage look. Will still check them out online 8/29 but not going to the store this year.


wickedwillingwench said:


> i just looked at BBL FB page. she has 2 more photos up. I have to say...so far I hate this bunch. Will save me $$ and shelf space.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Popped off to bed after my last post, catching up this morning. Hope there are some more photos coming. I am not fond of the chunky pieces. Just waiting to see the rest of the collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Although some are on line exclusives, I will still probably go to the store on Saturday to check out the accessories, new Halloween candles, and the Boneys that are in store. The upside to purchasing on line is that you get them well packed in their original box. Good for storage. Hope the store I go to (which is new since my old one closed) is decorated for Halloween. That just makes the mood.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow. I was worried that I'm running out of room, but Yankee Candle did me a favor by releasing my least favorite collection ever. Very underwhelmed.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

the complete catalog is on BBL's FB page now. I am lukewarm to say the least.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I like some of them and some of the accessories. Not sure yet just what I will end up buying. At least now, I can set a game plan. Must say I am not super excited. I will look and then look again. There is not one thing that I will knock over anyone to get to! Just kidding of course!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok..my take. This looks like the 'nursing home' theme to me. I do not like the wheelchair boney, the boney wearing pajamas and on a cane. I don't like the guy in a straight jacket. The paint jobs in the photos, btw, look like absolute ****E. All Smiles and Til Death Do us Part are just re-releases altho I will buy the all smiles because i don't have the original. 

I DO like the hospital, the doctor,; my husband wants the ECT piece. The ambulance doesn't say anything to me and i am thoroughly sick of Bonesy myself. I did notice that the prices are a bit better than in recent years. So it looks like Yankee DOES listen to us. I might actually, tho, buy the one on a cane simply to go with the doctor because my dh IS a nursing home doctor and he's retiring next Monday. So that might be fun.

So this line isn't a hit with me. I want them to go back to the victorian inspired designs...hell, if they're gonna re-release, give me some aunt hilda, mother and baby but in VIctorian clothing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> There is not one thing that I will knock over anyone to get to! Just kidding of course!


the doctor for me. he's a must have.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

The only I will probably get is the little one with the teddy bear to put with my baby boneys, like he grew up. Lol. 

The paint job on the ambulance is frightening. I have so many Bonesy pieces and the original one is one of my favorite Boneys, but this one does nothing for me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, i think the paint on the hospital is the WORST. these paints jobs look like they were done by blind monkeys with an essential tremor.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope the c


wickedwillingwench said:


> the doctor for me. he's a must have.


Didn't you say you were married to a doctor? He needs that for his office!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wicked said it all for me. I like the All Smiles figurine, a nod to the past great boney bunch figures. I was in the hospital in February (no not COVID thankfully) so I just can't tolerate seeing those hospital gowns! I'll make final decisions before Saturday.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i think the paint on the hospital is the WORST. these paints jobs look like they were done by blind monkeys with an essential tremor.


Maybe were supposed to think the paint jobs were done by these Asylum Boney patients.


----------



## Kim2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i think the paint on the hospital is the WORST. these paints jobs look like they were done by blind monkeys with an essential tremor.


I imagine they are manufactured in China and that the factory was shut down for an extended amount of time due to Covid. I suspected that the collection was going to be rushed and poor quality. I'm definitely not excited about "asylum".


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Hope the c
> 
> Didn't you say you were married to a doctor? He needs that for his office!!


I am. But he doesn't have an office---he does nursing homes exclusively and those doctors travel from home to home AND he's retiring next Monday!!! He does have a home office i could put them in.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kim2020 said:


> I imagine they are manufactured in China and that the factory was shut down for an extended amount of time due to Covid. I suspected that the collection was going to be rushed and poor quality. I'm definitely not excited about "asylum".


the paint jobs have been crap for the last several years.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I am. But he doesn't have an office---he does nursing homes exclusively and those doctors travel from home to home AND he's retiring next Monday!!! He does have a home office i could put them in.


Bless his heart, not been easy for health care workers during this pandemic!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Bless his heart, not been easy for health care workers during this pandemic!


thank you. actually, he's weathered it very well. He cut down to only one home (right around the corner from our house) in semi=retirement a year ago. And they've been so very lucky that they haven't had one single positive covid thus far! He's gonna git while the gittin is good!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you. actually, he's weathered it very well. He cut down to only one home (right around the corner from our house) in semi=retirement a year ago. And they've been so very lucky that they haven't had one single positive covid thus far! He's gonna git while the gittin is good!





wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you. actually, he's weathered it very well. He cut down to only one home (right around the corner from our house) in semi=retirement a year ago. And they've been so very lucky that they haven't had one single positive covid thus far! He's gonna git while the gittin is good!


Smart move!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm all about that ambulance! It'll go with my police car!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm liking the look of the doctor and that boney in a straight jacket... I think I'll try to stick to ordering just one this year though. I'm glad the prices are finally out so I can start making a game plan.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> I'm liking the look of the doctor and that boney in a straight jacket... I think I'll try to stick to ordering just one this year though. I'm glad the prices are finally out so I can start making an game plan.


I definitely want the "All Smiles" taper holder. It will look nice next to last year's double headed taper holder.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Can someone please tell me once again how to access quick shop on YC.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you. actually, he's weathered it very well. He cut down to only one home (right around the corner from our house) in semi=retirement a year ago. And they've been so very lucky that they haven't had one single positive covid thus far! He's gonna git while the gittin is good!


wickedwillingwench, really glad your husband came through COVID-19 okay, also that the last nursing home he worked with fared so well!

Boney's All Smiles is similar in some ways but isn't a re-release. I didn't buy the 2012 "4 arms" piece because I really didn't like it, even on sale. I thought about modifying it by removing the two wax warmers and hanging a Halloween garland from his hands, but in the end decided against.

Another difference is that this year's piece is a taper holder, and holding skulls not JoLs. I like this piece and think it will pair well with the "Boney Asylum" taper holder that's 1.5" shorter.

All that said, I think some of the pieces in this year's collection do have a nursing home look to them. And the straight jacket piece, though a favorite - (glad they added the black ruffle trim on to the pant legs; it will be a nice addition to the Boney Circus collection) - I won't be able to display this year's collection at work. I will however display it at home.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oops, apologies wickedwillingwench, I just discovered that there are two 4-arm pieces, the other from 2009 holding JoLs, which I don't think I have. My bad. That likely is the one you're referring to.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Just saw all the Boney Bunch figures along with the YC Halloween offerings on Boney Bunch Love's FB page today and I can't say I'm too excited over many of the Boneys. Some of them remind me more of a visit to my Dad at his assisted living facility rather than an insane asylum where you might need to visit me LOL. I seriously DO love the All Smiles Taper, it conjures up all the vintage BB pieces I missed out on, so that's a must get for me. The Boney Bunch Baby with the teddy bear is lovable and another one on my list. I'm really happy the Halloween Friends Tree is back, I really had regrets not buying it last time so hopefully I'll get it and the others online this Friday/Saturday morning when they're live on YC's site.

With all the depressing sadness and uncertainty this year has brought, I hope you all know how much the normalcy of seeing you all here once again brightens the dark into light- you're a great Bunch of Boney friends and I hope you all get the Boneys you love!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Can someone please tell me once again how to access quick shop on YC.


I just logged into my YC account and I don't see that feature anymore- I seem to remember last year you had to hover your mouse over your name or something like that, but it's not there now? I looked down at the bottom of the home page and couldn't find it anywhere there either. Sorry I couldn't help, does anyone else here know the trick to find it? Darn YC is onto us and keeps changing the format or possibly did away with it?!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I couldn't find the quick shop anymore, either.

I think I would like the Halloween friends tree. It's so cute.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, finally have some time to look over the catalog.

I want the entire Asylum collection, but for sure can't afford everything right now. Am giving highest priority to...in no particular order....Boney Hospital - (looks like three tea lights along the base, one for the upper windows); PJammin' - (as in "crazy babysitter"); Good Doctor - (that candy dish has personality!); Hide 'n Shriek - (sets a creepy tone for a scene); Boney's Little Companion - (nice addition to the Boney children); Make 'Em Laugh - (I like the sculpt, fits with Boney Circus collection); Pumpkin Jar Holder - (I like this one better than last years); Friends Tree Tea Light Holder; the Flickering Ghost jar holder and tea light/votive holders; and the ceramic ghost tealight holder that features three ghosts - (all nice additions to haunted forest scenes). It's going to take me the rest of the week to come up with my purchase strategy.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

After reading the above from just about everyone, it seems as though we all want the All Smiles guy. I bet he is the first to go out of stock. Right now I'm thinking the teddy bear child, Make em Laugh guy, coffin guy, the ghost jar holder and the graveyard friends piece are on my list. I did like the look of the crazy doctor's hair! But as of now, won't be buying him.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for trying to help with the quick shop.
Do we know what time the boneys will be available to purchase on Sar?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

In case anyone wants to see the promo site pics before shopping on Saturday, I found these using BBL's item #s.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Now if they'd only add the rest of the Halloween stuff, I could properly plan my attack.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Impy said:


> Now if they'd only add the rest of the Halloween stuff, I could properly plan my attack.


Thank you Impy! I have a better view now of the straight-jacket guy, and I really like his goofy self! It is nice to have a better view.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Just saw all the Boney Bunch figures along with the YC Halloween offerings on Boney Bunch Love's FB page today and I can't say I'm too excited over many of the Boneys. Some of them remind me more of a visit to my Dad at his assisted living facility rather than an insane asylum where you might need to visit me LOL. I seriously DO love the All Smiles Taper, it conjures up all the vintage BB pieces I missed out on, so that's a must get for me. The Boney Bunch Baby with the teddy bear is lovable and another one on my list. I'm really happy the Halloween Friends Tree is back, I really had regrets not buying it last time so hopefully I'll get it and the others online this Friday/Saturday morning when they're live on YC's site.
> 
> With all the depressing sadness and uncertainty this year has brought, I hope you all know how much the normalcy of seeing you all here once again brightens the dark into light- you're a great Bunch of Boney friends and I hope you all get the Boneys you love!!


You're right, it does look like characters from an assisted living facility. I really don't get much ofan "Asylum" feel. Although, I will be picking up a few for my collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> After reading the above from just about everyone, it seems as though we all want the All Smiles guy. I bet he is the first to go out of stock. Right now I'm thinking the teddy bear child, Make em Laugh guy, coffin guy, the ghost jar holder and the graveyard friends piece are on my list. I did like the look of the crazy doctor's hair! But as of now, won't be buying him.


I agree with you, I think the All Smiles guy will be the first to sell out. I hope this lets Yankee know that we would love to see more "vintage type" Boney designs for future collections. We better all jump on ordering him as soon as we can..


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You're right, it does look like characters from an assisted living facility. I really don't get much ofan "Asylum" feel. Although, I will be picking up a few for my collection.


now that we are looking at it as a 'nursing home', I like some of them better because my husband is a nursing home doctor. we'll be getting those.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

What I love is no matter how much we analyze the photos, there's always something else on some of the pieces that will surprise us. I cannot wait to see what's in the back of the ambulance. Would actually be cool if it was hollow, so you could put stuff in it! My musts are little companion, all smiles and hide and shriek but I obviously will get them all. I really hate that do many are exclusives this year. _sniff_


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneys80 said:


> What I love is no matter how much we analyze the photos, there's always something else on some of the pieces that will surprise us. I cannot wait to see what's in the back of the ambulance. Would actually be cool if it was hollow, so you could put stuff in it! My musts are little companion, all smiles and hide and shriek but I obviously will get them all. I really hate that do many are exclusives this year. _sniff_


Now that you mention it I wonder what is in the back of the ambulance? Can't wait to see!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh and if you guys need it, here's the bb2019 stamp sheet! I have to redo alot of the sheets as they are kind of blurry when printed out. But for now...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like Yankee took pity on me and added the rest of Halloween. I hope it's okay to post here since I know some people prefer to plan their whole YC attack in one thread.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I think this is the rest of the new stuff.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Impy, I am wondering what candle scents are in the cauldrons? Looks like my witch figurine might get a new cauldron this year, she has used the black YC one for years!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks Impy, I am wondering what candle scents are in the cauldrons? Looks like my witch figurine might get a new cauldron this year, she has used the black YC one for years!


I believe the Mystic Moon is in the blue cauldron and Pumpkin Patch is in the orange one. I hope they have them in stores on Saturday. I really want to see and smell them. Thanks Impy for the pictures. It does help our "plan of attack".


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I know the orange one is Jack O Lantern and I believe ScareyCarrie is right and that the blue one is Mystic Moon.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks! I do hope they have these on Saturday.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Boneys80 said:


> Oh and if you guys need it, here's the bb2019 stamp sheet! I have to redo alot of the sheets as they are kind of blurry when printed out. But for now...


Was there a 2018 stamp sheet?


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I believe the Mystic Moon is in the blue cauldron and Pumpkin Patch is in the orange one. I hope they have them in stores on Saturday. I really want to see and smell them. Thanks Impy for the pictures. It does help our "plan of attack".


What time can we start ordering online Saturday?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> What time can we start ordering online Saturday?


we never know...there is no set time. anywhere from 2:00 to 8:00 am. _shrug_


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yankee just posted on their Instagram that the collection would drop online at 10 am EST this year, although I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up earlier than that.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep they're all available at facebook.com/boneybunchlove
In the photo album boney stamp sheets


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

js1620 said:


> Yankee just posted on their Instagram that the collection would drop online at 10 am EST this year, although I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up earlier than that.


they say that every year.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they say that every year.


Oh really? Thank you for the insight! This is only my second year shopping their Halloween launch.

Yeah, things should definitely be available way before 10 am EST then. I remember buying pretty early last year.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they say that every year.


Even without the YC quick shop feature I still plan on staying up late tomorrow evening into Saturday morning to get the online exclusives I want. Luckily I live on the West Coast so they'll hopefully go live much earlier than the official time YC announced. I don't want to miss out on the few I really want even if I have to order them while sleep walking (or typing!)


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Even without the YC quick shop feature I still plan on staying up late tomorrow evening into Saturday morning to get the online exclusives I want. Luckily I live on the West Coast so they'll hopefully go live much earlier than the official time YC announced. I don't want to miss out on the few I really want even if I have to order them while sleep walking (or typing!)


i always take a nice nap in the evening on friday and get up about midnight to start the vigil.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they say that every year.


They do. I believe it was available on line last year around 7 a.m. (CST).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i always take a nice nap in the evening on friday and get up about midnight to start the vigil.


Do you drink a couple pots of coffee while waiting? 🕛🕝


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Do you drink a couple pots of coffee while waiting? 🕛🕝


yeah, it's been getting later and later in the morning over the last several years. when i first started the vigil, they came online around 2am.

I have never had a single cup of coffee in my life. I took one sip once and BLEH!!! I don't like the flavor it all.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, it's been getting later and later in the morning over the last several years. when i first started the vigil, they came online around 2am.
> 
> I have never had a single cup of coffee in my life. I took one sip once and BLEH!!! I don't like the flavor it all.


I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE COFFEE......But only in the morning. I am not one of those all day and night coffee drinkers.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

According to Yankee, the theme is not call Asylum. I guess it's a secret and we will all find out tomorrow. 
@wickedwillingwench - It may be called "Assisted Living", or "Spooky Hospital".
From Yankee: *"We’re thrilled you are just as excited as we are about our 2020 Boney Bunch Collection. Asylum isn’t quite right, but keep guessing and watch for our release on 8/29! "*


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Then I'd have a WAAAAY bigger issue with ECT and straight jackets.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Then I'd have a WAAAAY bigger issue with ECT and straight jackets.


To be honest, I already feel some of these pieces are in poor taste and insensitive to people who have family members who struggle with certain disabilities. But that's just my two cents, and this year's theme will at least save me more than a few cents if that makes sense


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> To be honest, I already feel some of these pieces are in poor taste and insensitive to people who have family members who struggle with certain disabilities. But that's just my two cents, and this year's theme will at least save me more than a few cents if that makes sense


I agree with you......AND........you make total sense about saving many cents. 😸🎃🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just wondering how the "All Smiles" taper holder fits into their theme....whatever it might be. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love All Smiles and will be ordering him....it was just thinking.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I think if Yankee had just did a Victorian type theme as an homage to the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends as well as the 2008/2009 Boney Bunch collection, they wouldn't have to worry about being "politically correct". What do you guys think?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Agree with you ScareyCarrie, YC needs to return to a Victorian type theme or anything like the old pieces. I see that for the most part the figures are a bit smaller except for the electric shock lady. So maybe they are listening.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Agree with you ScareyCarrie, YC needs to return to a Victorian type theme or anything like the old pieces. I see that for the most part the figures are a bit smaller except for the electric shock lady. So maybe they are listening.


i agree, dark secret...most of the prices have dropped from what they would have been last year.
I'm sure it IS hard to come up with BOney Ideas every year...after all, what CAN a skeleton do? But I do prefer the Victorian style much more. Altho I might love a full-on pirate theme...pirate ship, Davey Jones' locker, cursed pirates...sort of like Pirates of the Caribbean take off.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

You know I just thought of something Yankee Candle says it is not an asylum theme, but Hide n' Shriek has the words "Boney Asylum" across the front of the coffin. hmmm. WWW I am with you, I'd love to see a pirate theme one day.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> You know I just thought of something Yankee Candle says it is not an asylum theme, but Hide n' Shriek has the words "Boney Asylum" across the front of the coffin. hmmm. WWW I am with you, I'd love to see a pirate theme one day.


you're RIGHT!!! YC caught in a lie. lolol


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone know if any the Halloween accessories (not the Boney Bunch) will be online exclusives only? Thanks.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Does anyone know if any the Halloween accessories (not the Boney Bunch) will be online exclusives only? Thanks.


From what I can tell, I think most of the accessories should be available in the store. The only on-line exclusives are those five boney bunch figurines Good Doctor, Boney's Little Companion, Make Em Laugh, All Smiles and Til Death Do Us Part.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@DarkSecret - Thank you. I hope to see them in person tomorrow. The Yankee store that I have gone to for the past couple of years closed, therefore, tomorrow I will be attending the Halloween Preview at a new store. They don't open until 11 a.m. So, hopefully, by then I will have placed my on-line order, and will be waiting patiently (or impatiently) for the store to open. This is exciting. 

What will you be ordering DarkSecret?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Does everyone have planned what they are going to buy? I'm going to place an order for Make Em Laugh, Little Companion, All Smiles and I might buy the Friends Grave just so I can have a box to store it in. I really do prefer picking out my own figurines, but don't have a choice on these catalog only items .At the store my plan is to purchase Hide n Shriek, maybe the flickering Ghoulie Ghost Jar candle holder and the jack o lantern cauldron candle. So it looks as though I will only have one boney bunch figure in hand by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just wanted to swing by here and say good luck, everyone! Can't wait to see what you guys grab.
Happy Boney Eve! 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I will be ordering the All Smiles, the Little Companion and the ghost tealight holder. In store I want to buy a large jar of Witches Brew, both of the cauldron candles, and whatever else tickles my fancy. Happy shopping everyone!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I think if Yankee had just did a Victorian type theme as an homage to the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends as well as the 2008/2009 Boney Bunch collection, they wouldn't have to worry about being "politically correct". What do you guys think?


I agree ScareyCarrie, I would love pieces modeled in the Victorian genre! And they could even do some of the famous people of the Victorian era like Deader Allan Poe and Charles Diggin's, LOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I agree ScareyCarrie, I would love pieces modeled in the Victorian genre! And they could even do some of the famous people of the Victorian era like Deader Allan Poe and Charles Diggin's, LOL!


That's so funny. What an amazing idea. I think you need to submit your ideas to Yankee. Perhaps you can work alongside Mark Cook to design them.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm going to really try and use restraint in my online ordering this year (and no, not a straight jacket, although hubby would like to put me in one to keep me from reaching for my credit card, ha!). I plan on ordering Boney's Little Companion, Boney's All Smiles Taper and the Halloween Friends Tree Tealight holder. I hope YC goes live early enough on the West Coast that I can order early this morning. I'm afraid with COVID a lot of people may not go to the store as usual, and things may sell out sooner online. Then again, didn't someone say YC was limiting people to one piece per person for each character?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That's so funny. What an amazing idea. I think you need to submit your ideas to Yankee. Perhaps you can work alongside Mark Cook to design them.


LOL!! I doubt Mark Cook would share your enthusiasm for my ideas, haha!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm going to really try and use restraint in my online ordering this year (and no, not a straight jacket, although hubby would like to put me in one to keep me from reaching for my credit card, ha!). I plan on ordering Boney's Little Companion, Boney's All Smiles Taper and the Halloween Friends Tree Tealight holder. I hope YC goes live early enough on the West Coast that I can order early this morning. I'm afraid with COVID a lot of people may not go to the store as usual, and things may sell out sooner online. Then again, didn't someone say YC was limiting people to one piece per person for each character?


That sounds like an excellent plan RavenLily. You may be right about less people in stores and more online shopping. Perhaps that will be good for me tomorrow....less people waiting to get in. I did hear that YC was limiting one Boney character per person in stores. Not sure about online. I am CST so I am 2 hours ahead of you. I think Mark would consider a little help. 🎃😸😊


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Boney Eve Everyone! I hope everyone is able to get all they want!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> Happy Boney Eve Everyone! I hope everyone is able to get all they want!


Thank you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i hope it's a limit 1 period. people shouldn't be able to buy 10 of an item...disney now limits their collectible items. 

I'm going for the Doctor, PJammin, Hair Raising, and All Smiles. I can't believe I'm only buying four. that's not like me.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm going for Make Em' Laugh and that Pumpkin candle holder/candy dish. I hope the $15 promotion on it works-- I had problems last year with the Kookie Kitty holder. I'm trying stick to a budget, but we'll see what happens early in the morning.

I'm also crossing my fingers that the Witches' Brew candle will be available online tomorrow. Last year it showed up several days later and I hated paying shipping twice.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> I'm going for Make Em' Laugh and that Pumpkin candle holder/candy dish. I hope the $15 promotion on it works-- I had problems last year with the Kookie Kitty holder. I'm trying stick to a budget, but we'll see what happens early in the morning.
> 
> I'm also crossing my fingers that the Witches' Brew candle will be available online tomorrow. Last year it showed up several days later and I hated paying shipping twice.


Yes, I remember the Witches Brew debacle last year. I hope they do better tomorrow and for days to follow.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Have fun checking out Yankee Candle's Halloween and Fall offerings! I hope everyone gets the items they especially want! Till tomorrow!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Have fun checking out Yankee Candle's Halloween and Fall offerings! I hope everyone gets the items they especially want! Till tomorrow!


Thank you....same to you. Happy Shopping. 🎃


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Have fun checking out Yankee Candle's Halloween and Fall offerings! I hope everyone gets the items they especially want! Till tomorrow!


Goodnight and we'll look forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

It seems kind of weird that there's still a few YC Halloween items and Boneys leftover from last year and YC is only discounting them by 50%... You'd think with the new year's items coming out they'd really want to clear them out??


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yankee did not change for the better several years ago when they were sold.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> yankee did not change for the better several years ago when they were sold.


Agreed! And a lot of their new accessories look cheap and are way overpriced IMO. And some of my favorite candle scents have been discontinued and replaced with weird concoctions. I'm still coveting my last large jar candle of Red Velvet- I can't bring myself to burn it and have it gone for good- guess I'll have to put it in my will


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say happy Boney Eve to everyone. Missed you guys the last few years!❤
Might even grab a couple this year. Def the four armed guy and maybe the guy in the coffin.


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Boney Eve everyone!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy Boney Eve to you too, sanura03 and Haddonfield1963! What's on your must have lists for this year's Boneys?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Ooops!! Just saw you already answered what's on your shopping list, sanura03... I'd blame the late hour but it's only 9 pm here, LOL!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

✨Greetings Boney friends😻....another year of Yankee “bone~ing us“ instead of helping us with deleting the “Quick Shop“ online ordering feature so not sure how the online ordering procedure will work out in the next wee hours...hoping we can all get our online orders in before dawn breaks as may be hard to order if everyone is online at same time😿...will start my kitten vigil on Yankee to see how or if we can order our Boneys ASAP & keep you all posted💫🐱


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Forget to ask...dId anyone see any Yankee “black cat” items or accessories coming out this year? I’m seriously bummin’ about no cats besides the 1 Halloween Friend piece...🙀


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

HallowKitty said:


> Forget to ask...dId anyone see any Yankee “black cat” items or accessories coming out this year? I’m seriously bummin’ about no cats besides the 1 Halloween Friend piece...🙀


Hi Hallowkitty- The only things I've seen so far that have anything black cat related are the little tealight holders that are part of the Halloween Friends Tree or Grave that also have a pumpkin, Frankenstein, ghosts, jack o lantern or a mummy tealight holder.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I think DarkSecret is correct. Here's a link to the non-Boney Halloween candle accessories that you can scroll through... Boney Bunch Love 

I don't see "YC" in bold after any of the prices. Oops, I see that I'm way behind on reading what's been posted tonight. Going to read and catch up now!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

This is too funny. I've been so absorbed in a project I dove into today, I completely forgot until a half-hour ago that it's Boney Bunch Eve!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> Hi Hallowkitty- The only things I've seen so far that have anything black cat related are the little tealight holders that are part of the Halloween Friends Tree or Grave that also have a pumpkin, Frankenstein, ghosts, jack o lantern or a mummy tealight holder.


✨Thanks Ravenlily💫as saw the Halloween friends tree & also see Yankee still has last year’s Kookie Kitty up for grabs on website...I was just trying on YC site working on getting the new Halloween item #’s to show up & so far no luck, BUT if you type in under the search feature the specific 7-digit item # of a current item Yankee has listed in their current system, the item will “pop up“ immediately with current availability status for purchase......so I will keep trying~working the new item#’s thru the system 


RavenLily said:


> Hi Hallowkitty- The only things I've seen so far that have anything black cat related are the little tealight holders that are part of the Halloween Friends Tree or Grave that also have a pumpkin, Frankenstein, ghosts, jack o lantern or a mummy tealight holder.


all nite here & let everyone know if I get an results🐱


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> This is too funny. I've been so absorbed in a project I dove into today, I completely forgot until a half-hour ago that it's Boney Bunch Eve!


Well, the important thing is you remembered, although I'm not too sure how much fun this will be without the quick-shop feature to add to the excitement!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@HallowKitty I noticed you could look things up via the search bar that way too- I just don't know if they'll appear before the official release time like they did with quick shop.... Time will tell I guess, and hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Happy Boney Eve everyone


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

milosalem00 said:


> Happy Boney Eve everyone


And a very Happy Boney Eve to you too!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Do we have an official release time?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Do we have an official release time?


This is what someone posted here earlier regarding the release time:
js1620 said:

_Yankee just posted on their Instagram that the collection would drop online at 10 am EST this year, although I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up earlier than that._


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks RavenLily. Am re-thinking the Friends Tree. Maybe I will get it!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks RavenLily. Am re-thinking the Friends Tree. Maybe I will get it!


I keep vacillating about the Halloween Friends Tree- I really regretted not getting it last time, but I don't recall it being $42 and I don't remember how large it was or even if I saw it in person in the store last year. Regardless, I'm leaning towards getting it, at least right at this moment, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the price was $42 or close to it last year because that's why I didn't get...and really regretted it. I can't decorate at the office this year with the BB, so am thinking the Friends Tree might be a good piece. I got the Halloween Friends Kookie Kitty jar holder last year, so that could go on my desk at work too.

Am making lists. Things to get now, things to get later. Was not going to get anything tomorrow, but I'm caving...

Did anyone ever get the scoop on what's INSIDE the ambulance?


----------



## Haddonfield1963 (Aug 2, 2013)

RavenLily said:


> Happy Boney Eve to you too, sanura03 and Haddonfield1963! What's on your must have lists for this year's Boneys?


I’m getting the bride and groom re-release piece and the teddy bear Boney for sure. I might get All Smiles and the Boney doctor as well. Wish I could see them in person but I work all day.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> I think the price was $42 or close to it last year because that's why I didn't get...and really regretted it. I can't decorate at the office this year with the BB, so am thinking the Friends Tree might be a good piece. I got the Halloween Friends Kookie Kitty jar holder last year, so that could go on my desk at work too.
> 
> Am making lists. Things to get now, things to get later. Was not going to get anything tomorrow, but I'm caving...
> 
> Did anyone ever get the scoop on what's INSIDE the ambulance?


Grandma Lise, I think you're probably right about the pricing being $42, and I'm sure that's why I didn't get it then, because it's why I keep going back and forth in my head now, but this time I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get it, I think, haha. The Friends Tree will make a great addition to your desk (along with you, of course!) and will pair really well with the Kookie Kitty Jar.

I haven't got any inside info on the ambulance and don't recall reading anything here about the inside either- maybe when the site goes live there will be some additional angles shown in the pics.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I’m getting the bride and groom re-release piece and the teddy bear Boney for sure. I might get All Smiles and the Boney doctor as well. Wish I could see them in person but I work all day.


Great choices! I bought the bride and groom last year but just be prepared- it is B-I-G! I'm looking forward to getting All Smiles too- I sure hope it looks as good in person, knowing the way the paint jobs can be I'll probably get the All Grumpy version, LOL


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think if I narrowed down my list to my three absolute favorites this year...no, five...it would be Boney Hospital, Good Doctor, Hide 'n Shriek, Boney's Little Companion, and Make 'Em Laugh. When I saw the collection for the first time, I was so excited we got another Boney child this year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I think you need to get the Friends Tree too. It's a classic, and will be great when we all have grandchildren.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I think you need to get the Friends Tree too. It's a classic, and will be great when we all have grandchildren.


I think you're right, Grandma Lise! It would be selfish of me to deprive my future grandchildren of enjoying it- I feel better already over spending $42 as an investment for my grandchildren's enjoyment!!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

HallowKitty said:


> Forget to ask...dId anyone see any Yankee “black cat” items or accessories coming out this year? I’m seriously bummin’ about no cats besides the 1 Halloween Friend piece...🙀


Yes! Me too! I was sooooo hoping for some new kitty items!😺 That Sophia Cat line was so nice!😻 But it doesn’t look like there will be any new cat items this time. Other than the couple others that were mentioned. Darn!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> This is what someone posted here earlier regarding the release time:
> js1620 said:
> 
> _Yankee just posted on their Instagram that the collection would drop online at 10 am EST this year, although I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up earlier than that._


they always say that but they drop online earlier.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they always say that but they drop online earlier.


I just checked on YC and if you put the item # in the search bar it will show you the item but not take you to the page to add it to your bag. Hopefully that means we're getting close


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm getting thumbnails when i put in boney bunch but it won't link to them yet. Ugh


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Thumbnail was the word I should've used, D'oh! I'm blaming having my eyes glued to this laptop for hours, ha!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Thumbnail was the word I should've used, D'oh! I'm blaming having my eyes glued to this laptop for hours, ha!


it's late...sooo late. I wanna go to bed.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Nooooo.... Hang in there, WWW! It shouldn't be long now (I hope!).... Do you happen to have the Item # for the pumpkin candy dish?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> I just checked on YC and if you put the item # in the search bar it will show you the item but not take you to the page to add it to your bag. Hopefully that means we're getting close


every year is a new adventure with Yankee.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry, i don't.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, at this point without the quick shop it's getting to be an adventure to hell,LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah, hours of thumbnails and nothing else will amuse me


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I guess we could twiddle our thumbnails in between hitting the space bar to look at more thumbnails, ha!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

exactly


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i can't believe i still participate in this insanity. I think I'm shifting more towards some of the Bethany Lowe items--particularly those by Chicken Lips and Charmed Confections.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i can't believe i still participate in this insanity. I think I'm shifting more towards some of the Bethany Lowe items--particularly those by Chicken Lips and Charmed Confections.


Oh, I'll have to check those out! Do you need to stay up all night for those too? I'll really be brain-dead if so....ZZZZzzzzz


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah, when they drop (chicken lips drops every month on the 13th on etsy), they go super fast. They are artist one of a kinds. But Bethany Lowe has also licensed some of the items so you don't have to stay up all night. Lol.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Forget Chicken Lips, my eyelids are dropping and it's not even the 13th! Anywho, thanks for the info, I'll most definitely check it out!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i've been snoozing on the sofa for a few hours...but i'll be glad to hit the bed when this ordeal is over.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm beginning to think with our luck this will be the one year YC actually drops at the official time they said. Why are we the only ones awake around here? WAKE UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Breaking news: YC website just let me add “Boney Buzz”-item#1679893 to my checkout cart...it’s the Boney Pumpkin Jar Candle holder..special deal for $15 with a $30 purchase💫


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

HallowKitty, how did you do it? it won't take me to the page to add the item


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> HallowKitty, how did you do it? it won't take me to the page to add the item


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't do it either HallowKitty :-(


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

I put 2 of in stock last years BBKookie Kitty item#1648594 into my cart & the“Boney Buzz” offered appeared available to my cart


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

you must have the magic touch---it wouldn't let me. Sigh.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey all, woke up just to check to see if we can order yet and seems like we can't... bummer. Hopefully we can soon!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> you must have the magic touch---it wouldn't let me. Sigh.


Just add 3 of sale item#1648594-Kookie Kitty to get a cart total over $30 & the Boney Buzz offer should appear available to you on cart checkout page✨


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

...you can delete “Kookie Kitty” later when you got rest of Boney items in cart during checkout💫


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nope. it just won't let me. you must slid in a back door that shut quickly.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

HallowKitty said:


> Just add 3 of sale item#1648594-Kookie Kitty to get a cart total over $30 & the Boney Buzz offer should appear available to you on cart checkout page✨


Okay, I got the Boney Buzz and 3 Kookie Kitties, but I still can't get the ones I actually want in my bag LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

HallowKitty said:


> ...you can delete “Kookie Kitty” later when you got rest of Boney items in cart during checkout💫


Were you able to get any other new items from this years Halloween in your bag besides Buzz and the Kookie Kitty?


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Same here....only getting thumbprints of all the new items, but YC website won’t let me add them to cart yet🙀.....not givin* up as trying many tricks yet✨


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i emptied my bag and everything...just won't. Oh well, buzz wasn't on my list anyway altho i WILL get him if i can.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i FINALLY got the buzz. thanks!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, so I just tried to order, but can't. So not yet? Maybe at 6 am? Maybe they really don't have much stock.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I wish I had taken a nap- I'm starting to worry they really meant it this year when they said 10 am EST. I seem to remember in the past the site would be live by around 2 am PST, not this year so far... ugh!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

what did you put in your cart? i can't get to anything yet


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Oh my gosh, I wish I had taken a nap- I'm starting to worry they really meant it this year when they said 10 am EST. I seem to remember in the past the site would be live by around 2 am PST, not this year so far... ugh!


no, last year it was waaay late...late 6ish iirc


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> what did you put in your cart? i can't get to anything yet


I have 3 kookie kitties I don't want so I could get the Buzz that I do want, but I can't get any of the new BB pieces, blah!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

same


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I really hope they don't wait until 10, I will be driving, not conducive to ordering online!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> I really hope they don't wait until 10, I will be driving, not conducive to ordering online!


Now that made me laugh, which helped wake me up, hahaha!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Can't put it in my bag, but I searched Witches Brew and they're gonna have a large jar candle if anyone's interested.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they're fiddling around with something now...now it says 'halloween coming in 4 days'...it did say 1 day a few mins ago


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Now they're just messing with our heads LOL It's back to 1 day again...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Usually by this time I am one of the last to order. I am really surprised that they don't have them available. But it has been that kind of year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they were very late in loading last year, too. This new ownership needs to get on board with the program.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Just checked nada


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like they will have those layered trio candles back as well this year. I can see their thumbnails if I search for them.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

BONEYS ARE LIVE 
YOU CAN ADD TO CART


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they're up!
and my order is in:
dr screamy
pjammin'
hair raising fun
all smiles
ghost multi
boney buzz

nite folks! happy shopping!


----------



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

Mystic Moon cauldron candle comes up as out of stock, but other mystic moon candles show up fully on page, but can’t get in cart yet


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they're up!
> and my order is in:
> dr screamy
> pjammin'
> ...


how ? are you putting in numbers to add them or the page went live for you ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

page went live


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Demented Diva said:


> BONEYS ARE LIVE
> YOU CAN ADD TO CART


Thank you Demented Diva! Order placed!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> page went live


Thanks WWW!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they're up!
> and my order is in:
> dr screamy
> pjammin'
> ...


Good Night WWW happy dreams!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

@js1620 posted a better coupon code for large jars below - doesn't work on the smaller candles - try this code 1FREE820


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Woohoo! Placed my order and got everything I had my eye on, and just got a confirmation! I am so happy there were less bumps in the road with the promotions/availability of certain items this year. 

BTW, for those buying candles: code DM20082 gives you Buy 2 Get 2 Large Jar or Tumbler.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just put my order in. I got
All smiles
Hide &shriek
Baby with teddy
Make em laugh
Ambulance


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

did we ever see what was in the back of the ambulance?
nvm, i looked. Meh.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

I’m having trouble placing my order. It says “RepositoryException” under the billing address section. And I have my correct address in there and everything is right, but it still comes up with that error. Anyone know what to do for this? Any help is much appreciated.🤗

Never mind, I tried a different credit card and it worked. Don’t know why it didn’t like the other one that I always use.🙄

Hope everyone is getting the items they wanted!😺


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

Was anyone able to get any of those two cauldrons? Says they’re all sold out already.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Was anyone able to get any of those two cauldrons? Says they’re all sold out already.


I saw they were both sold out. That's weird.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I just placed an on-line order. Boneys little companion, the small ghost tealight holder and the Boney All Smiles. Now time to get ready to go to the Yankee store. 🎃  😸 😊


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

@ScareyCarrie Have fun and (if you're able) please take some photos for us!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> @ScareyCarrie Have fun and (if you're able) please take some photos for us!


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just placed an order for the Friends jar shade, the Friends smiling skull votive holder, and Boney Buzz. I'll be heading to a store in a couple of hours to check out the scents before I commit to buying them!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> Just placed an order for the Friends jar shade, the Friends smiling skull votive holder, and Boney Buzz. I'll be heading to a store in a couple of hours to check out the scents before I commit to buying them!


That's exactly what I want to do too. Curious about the new Bonfire Nights collection and the 2 new Halloween candles.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah...we have a picture of the back of the ambulance. Fun!















Boneys to the Rescue Votive/Tea Light Candle Holder - Yankee Candle


The brave Boney Bunch rescue ambulance is the first to arrive on the Halloween scene. With a Scented Tea Light Candle for an engine and battery-operated LED lights, this ceramic holder is ready to save the day!



www.yankeecandle.com


----------



## willowsbough (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a bunch of stuff in my cart, both Halloween/Boney and non Boney. I'
m a nurse so I was excited to see the ambulance but I just don't like the design. If the figures in the front were 3 dimensional I would have gone for it. I'm thinking of adding Dr. Screamy but undecided.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I told myself I was happy with Make Em' Laugh and the Boney Buzz Pumpkin but something about All Smiles just pulled on my heartstrings this morning (like it seems to have done for almost all of us on here). Just made my second Yankee purchase of the day 😂


----------



## willowsbough (Aug 1, 2015)

js1620 said:


> I told myself I was happy with Make Em' Laugh and the Boney Buzz Pumpkin but something about All Smiles just pulled on my heartstrings this morning (like it seems to have done for almost all of us on here). Just made my second Yankee purchase of the day 😂


I bought All Smiles as well. I also bought the Ghoulie Ghost flicker shade.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Set my alarm wrong so didn't get onto the Yankee Candle website until 7 am PST/10 am EST. Ordered the Friends tea light holder, Friends Skeleton tea light/votive holder, Boney Buzz, ghost tea light holder, Good Doctor, Boney's Little Compantion, Boney Hospital, Hide 'n Shriek, On a Roll, PJammin', Bonesy the Therapy Dog, and Doctor Screamy. 

Hope everyone had a good time in the stores this morning. Looking forward to hearing your stories, seeing your pictures.


----------



## WeirdJay (Aug 5, 2020)

willowsbough said:


> I have a bunch of stuff in my cart, both Halloween/Boney and non Boney. I'
> m a nurse so I was excited to see the ambulance but I just don't like the design. If the figures in the front were 3 dimensional I would have gone for it. I'm thinking of adding Dr. Screamy but undecided.


I just came from my store and she only had one Dr Screamy. The manager there said that there are many stores that don’t have any boneys at all!! I hope everyone gets want they want and be safe!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Am looking at pictures on BBL's FB site. On a Roll is huge, definately not to scale. Larger than Boneys to the Rescue and Hair-Raisin Fun.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, after much back and forth in my head I decided to hold off on the Halloween Friends Tree Multi Tealight and hope for a coupon before it sells out. I think this is the very first year my BB order was under $100! I only bought All Smiles, Boney's Little Companion and the Boney Buzz Candy Dish. I hope they're not gargantuan- has anyone seen them all in person?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

D'oh! That was a stupid question I asked, I'm pretty sure the ones I ordered were online only exclusives except for Buzz, which my head is doing right now from only getting 3 hours sleep last night.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to a store and found Pumpkin Patch and Haunted Hayride. The large Halloween jars were $15 today only. I also bought the Friends mummy holder and am seriously considering one of the tealight holders...that collection is really calling to me! There were about 10 people there, in and out, and I think they had a pretty good selection. I'm going to a different store later to see what they have.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Placed an order for all the Boneys and then another for the Ghost Collection. I knew I would regret it if I didn't get the Ghosts and they sold out. I can't wait to see pictures of everyone's stores!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> I went to a store and found Pumpkin Patch and Haunted Hayride. The large Halloween jars were $15 today only. I also bought the Friends mummy holder and am seriously considering one of the tealight holders...that collection is really calling to me! There were about 10 people there, in and out, and I think they had a pretty good selection. I'm going to a different store later to see what they have.
> View attachment 735730
> View attachment 735733
> View attachment 735734
> ...


That looks like the store I was in today. Are you, by chance, in Illinois?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, now that you've seen part of the collection, what do you think? I've seen two pictures of On a Roll now, and the scale looks fine in one, but huge in another. I'm also curious about the ghost pieces, matte or shiny? And how do the tea lights sit in the large ghost?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Yes, I was fortunate to be able to go to a Yankee Store today. I was the only person in line, initially, and then a few more people started to trickle in. There was about 10-12 of us waiting for the door to open. I was interested in the cauldron candles, but the store did not have them, and the website said they were sold out on line. The store personnel believe that they are not yet available as they just received their Halloween merchandise yesterday. 

I did see the Boney Bunch pieces, and, I can say that I was pleasantly surprised. They are not huge pieces as in the past years, and the paint jobs are good. I tried to take a few pictures to share. I did purchase the ghost votive holder and the color appears like a darkish purple/brown. The inside is mirror like and the ghosts are the same. So I guess I would say it is matte with shiny ghosts. I looked at the ambulance and let me tell you, it is heavy and substantial. I think you'll be please with it grandma lise. 

They had the Halloween Friends tree and the new Halloween Friends grave one as well. They are both really cute. My store only had 2 of the trees and they were both sold in no time. 

RavenLily - The pumpkin jar holder is big. Just a heads up. Cute though. I did pick up a Witches Brew and the new Mystic Moon candle. The MM candle smells really good. I didn't get the Trick or Treat one as it wasn't anything more than a pumpkin scented candle....in my opinion. I am so glad that you both were able to get what you wanted. I will try to acquire the Halloween Tree with a coupon....if it is still available. 































































\


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I purchased 2 of the smaller ghost tealight holders, one on line and one in store. I did pick up and look at the large ghost tealight. There are 2 side by side tealight holders behind the ghost. He/she is big. 

BTW: They still had some 75% off merchandise. I bought a few things. They had one Boney at 75% off from last year, it was the strong man. He is so much bigger than this years collection. I cannot wait to get my little companion and all smiles in the mail.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Well, after much back and forth in my head I decided to hold off on the Halloween Friends Tree Multi Tealight and hope for a coupon before it sells out. I think this is the very first year my BB order was under $100! I only bought All Smiles, Boney's Little Companion and the Boney Buzz Candy Dish. I hope they're not gargantuan- has anyone seen them all in person?


The Boney Buzz Candy Dish is pretty big. I didn't get him for that reason.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I only snagged the Ghoulie ghosts votive and jar holders, though I did spend a long time dithering on whether or not to go for the big (didn't realize he was so big until I saw ScareyCarrie's pictures! Thank you!) ghosty but I'm still not sure how I feel about him. I look forward to seeing everyone's hauls to make me rethink some pieces, as they usually do.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That looks like the store I was in today. Are you, by chance, in Illinois?


No, New Jersey!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I so appreciate the pictures you and ceo418 posted today. Nice to see the scale and additional details like the texture of the Hide and Shriek piece. Almost bought Boneys to the Rescue today but am holding back on some of my purchases. Found a really nice black ceramic pedestal today. Hoping I'll be able to get it when Target puts their Halloween decor out. They have a huge merry-go-round candy dispenser that would be fun to display with a carnival display, but not sure I'd want to store it. 

It's going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for my packages to arrive. BBL posted this picture on her FB page of her purchases displayed today. I'm excited and ready to start decorating now!

Have you lit your flickering ghosts yet with a tea light? I'm hoping to get those too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Impy said:


> I only snagged the Ghoulie ghosts votive and jar holders, though I did spend a long time dithering on whether or not to go for the big (didn't realize he was so big until I saw ScareyCarrie's pictures! Thank you!) ghosty but I'm still not sure how I feel about him. I look forward to seeing everyone's hauls to make me rethink some pieces, as they usually do.


I'm hoping someone who got the large ceramic ghost will take a picture of it lit. Surprised YC hasn't already done so.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I just ordered Boney's Little Companion. It's cute, and I can put it with my Witchy Cat piece from a few years ago. So that and Boney Buzz are the only two Boney pieces I'll probably end up buying.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess they all are arranged similarly.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am actually burning a tealight in the ghostly votive. I love how the ghosts flicker with the flame. You will be pleased with it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Also got a catalog when I walked in the door.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like everyone picked up and ordered a lot of nice Halloween pieces. I pretty much stuck with my plan, the only boney bunch figure that I bought that wasn't on my list was the ambulance. I liked the way it lights up. My daughter and I did go to the Williamsburg store. There was a good crowd waiting outside to get in. I was surprised that there really wasn't much stock out. Their Halloween display was about the size it is in every store. Things were quickly grabbed, it was very crowded. Several people were looking for the cauldrons but there were none to be found. I really like the Hide n Shriek boney. Now I can't wait to get those pieces I have ordered.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for the pictures, y'all! I like the size...looks like YC does listen to us after all.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

btw, if the name isn't 'Boney Asylum', what is it?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oooh, I can hardly wait to order Flickering Ghosts ScareyCarrie. No catalog here yet, but now I know to watch for it.

DarkSecret, lucky you! I'd love to go to Deerfield or Williamsburg. Did you get a sense of which pieces are the most sought after?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> I'm hoping someone who got the large ceramic ghost will take a picture of it lit. Surprised YC hasn't already done so.


Grandma Lise are you talking about item number 1676927? I bought that, I didn't realize it is like half a ghost with two tealight holders on the back base. I thought it was a complete ghost. It is very pretty it sparkles in the light.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Oooh, I can hardly wait to order Flickering Ghosts ScareyCarrie. No catalog here yet, but now I know to watch for it.
> 
> DarkSecret, lucky you! I'd love to go to Deerfield or Williamsburg. Did you get a sense of which pieces are the most sought after?


Alot of ambulances were in people's carts and the friends tree was popular again this year. I was surprised that not many people bought Hide n Shriek. And Grandmas Lise, I consider you the lucky one cause you are out where I have always wanted to go - Comic Con!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> btw, if the name isn't 'Boney Asylum', what is it?


Never got an answer to that one!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Grandma Lise are you talking about item number 1676927? I bought that, I didn't realize it is like half a ghost with two tealight holders on the back base. I thought it was a complete ghost. It is very pretty it sparkles in the light.


Oooh, I'd really like to see the large ghost lit that you got today too. I haven't seen it or the flickering ghost tea light votive holder that Scareycarrie got. So far I've only ordered the small ceramic ghost. Trying to break up and spread out my purchases as much as I can this year. I wish I had a store. In the past I could go in and see pieces in person, sometimes lit!

Porcelain glows when lit, but ceramic doesn't. If they coated the exterior of the large ghost with a pearl like finish I think that would really add to the look of the piece. I collect ghosts, so you've sparked my interest.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Alot of ambulances were in people's carts and the friends tree was popular again this year. I was surprised that not many people bought Hide n Shriek. And Grandmas Lise, I consider you the lucky one cause you are out where I have always wanted to go - Comic Con!


Oh that's funny, one of my closest friends here is obsessed with Comic Con! She takes lots of pictures to show us and just LOVES it. Hopefully, you'll get to go one day.

Hmm...they probably don't produce as many of the larger BB pieces. Maybe I should put an order in for the ambulance sooner rather than later. Good to know. Thank you.

I missed out on the Friends Tree last year. Almost didn't order it again today, but not having it really bugged me last year, though not enough to pay eBay prices. I DID order it today, (also HIde and Shriek. I love that one!) 

Have you gotten everything you want this year?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Oh that's funny, one of my closest friends here is obsessed with Comic Con! She takes lots of pictures to show us and just LOVES it. Hopefully, you'll get to go one day.
> 
> Hmm...they probably don't produce as many of the larger BB pieces. Maybe I should put an order in for the ambulance sooner rather than later. Good to know. Thank you.
> 
> ...


I'm still kinda wanting the doctor with the crazy hair!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

The Dr. Screamy piece is really nice. He looks very distinguished ( as distinguished as a skeleton can look I guess). He reminded me of Dr. Welby, M.D. (Young folks won't know who I'm talking about).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> btw, if the name isn't 'Boney Asylum', what is it?


Good question WWW........What is it called?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I think you would love the Halloween Friends grave piece. The mummy is really cute. That set would go great with the Halloween tree. 


grandma lise said:


> Oh that's funny, one of my closest friends here is obsessed with Comic Con! She takes lots of pictures to show us and just LOVES it. Hopefully, you'll get to go one day.
> 
> Hmm...they probably don't produce as many of the larger BB pieces. Maybe I should put an order in for the ambulance sooner rather than later. Good to know. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The Boney Buzz Candy Dish is pretty big. I didn't get him for that reason.


Oh boy, I guess it's a good thing our last son finally left the nest recently- I have a hunch my Boney Bunch will suffer a scrunch if I don't, ha! Thank you for the heads-up and for all the great pics too- you're a sweetheart!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Oh boy, I guess it's a good thing our last son finally left the nest recently- I have a hunch my Boney Bunch will suffer a scrunch if I don't, ha! Thank you for the heads-up and for all the great pics too- you're a sweetheart!


You're welcome RavenLily - Sounds like you saved yourself some money today. The Halloween Friends Grave piece is really cute. They had a few of them in the store today. The Halloween Tree was scooped up by customers. I believe they only had 2 on hand. All in all I had a good experience. The Boney pieces are smaller in size, and the pieces I saw in store had a decent paint job. I cannot wait to get my 2 Boneys I ordered - All Smiles and Little Companion.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The Dr. Screamy piece is really nice. He looks very distinguished ( as distinguished as a skeleton can look I guess). He reminded me of Dr. Welby, M.D. (Young folks won't know who I'm talking about).


It could be worse, you could've said he reminded you of Ben Casey, LOL!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I'm okay with not getting the Friends Graveyard piece too. 

DarkSecret, the Good Doctor piece with the crazy hair has so much personality. I laughed when I got my first good look at it. Takes me back to the early years of the BB collection. Mark Cook has the most wonderful sense of humor. Seeing it brought back good memories. 

RavenLily, glad you found a few pieces that really like this year.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> You're welcome RavenLily - Sounds like you saved yourself some money today. The Halloween Friends Grave piece is really cute. They had a few of them in the store today. The Halloween Tree was scooped up by customers. I believe they only had 2 on hand. All in all I had a good experience. The Boney pieces are smaller in size, and the pieces I saw in store had a decent paint job. I cannot wait to get my 2 Boneys I ordered - All Smiles and Little Companion.


ScareyCarrie, how would you describe the scent of Mystic Moon? I'm intrigued by the name! Also, is the Halloween Friends Tree as cute and substantial in person? I always thought when I saw the Friends Grave it would make a great companion piece. I really want to buy both of those, but I'm afraid as soon as I do there will be a coupon, but if I don't there's the chance they'll sell out- what a conundrum my brain lives in!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> It could be worse, you could've said he reminded you of Ben Casey, LOL!


Now we're really dating ourselves. 👨‍⚕️😸


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Now we're really dating ourselves. 👨‍⚕️😸


Thank goodness I have NO idea who Dr. Kildare was.....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> ScareyCarrie, how would you describe the scent of Mystic Moon? I'm intrigued by the name! Also, is the Halloween Friends Tree as cute and substantial in person? I always thought when I saw the Friends Grave it would make a great companion piece. I really want to buy both of those, but I'm afraid as soon as I do there will be a coupon, but if I don't there's the chance they'll sell out- what a conundrum my brain lives in!


The tree piece is a nice size, not too big and not too small. Buying that along with the graveyard piece would be fun because you could then interchange the votive holders and switch things up. I feel like you, I want the pieces but I also want them at a discount. We can hold out for a coupon......but then we might miss out. Who knows???

As far a Mystic Moon goes, I really, really like it. It has a vanilla, berry and slight touch of patchouli note, as well as a couple other fragrance notes that I cannot quite put my finger on. It does smell good. I am glad I picked one up today for the $15 price. Anxious to burn it. I passed on the pumpkin candle because, to me, it was just another pumpkin candle.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Question hopefully someone here can answer- rather than wait the usual 2 weeks for my order I paid the $8.98 for the 6-8 day delivery. Does YC actually deliver the goods in that time frame or did I just waste money on shipping that could've been free??


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank goodness I have NO idea who Dr. Kildare was.....


Sure you don't RavenLily.......


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Thank goodness I have NO idea who Dr. Kildare was.....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Question hopefully someone here can answer- rather than wait the usual 2 weeks for my order I paid the $8.98 for the 6-8 day delivery. Does YC actually deliver the goods in that time frame or did I just waste money on shipping that could've been free??


The last order I received from them came within a weeks time. It was pretty quick. But during this Halloween preview and such, it might take longer. I'll let you know when I receive mine with the free shipping and you let us know when you receive yours. This is interesting.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The tree piece is a nice size, not too big and not too small. Buying that along with the graveyard piece would be fun because you could then interchange the votive holders and switch things up. I feel like you, I want the pieces but I also want them at a discount. We can hold out for a coupon......but then we might miss out. Who knows???
> 
> As far a Mystic Moon goes, I really, really like it. It has a vanilla, berry and slight touch of patchouli note, as well as a couple other fragrance notes that I cannot quite put my finger on. It does smell good. I am glad I picked one up today for the $15 price. Anxious to burn it. I passed on the pumpkin candle because, to me, it was just another pumpkin candle.


Thanks your insight SC- I think I'd love Mystic Moon and will order it as soon as I make my mind up on buying the Halloween Friends Tree and Grave, which hopefully will happen before I'm residing in mine.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The last order I received from them came within a weeks time. It was pretty quick. But during this Halloween preview and such, it might take longer. I'll let you know when I receive mine with the free shipping and you let us know when you receive yours. This is interesting.


Sounds like a plan! There's been times I've had to wait almost 3 weeks, but then again I'm on the West Coast so maybe that makes a difference? Either way it'll be interesting to compare delivery dates!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily - I absolutely love your sense of humor. Hopefully we will both own the Halloween Tree and Grave very, very soon.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I live on the west coast too, so I should serve as a good shipping comparison because I chose free shipping. Years ago, shipments arrived quickly. It seems slower now, but I really don't trust my memory. I'll post here the day my order begins arriving.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> RavenLily - I absolutely love your sense of humor. Hopefully we will both own the Halloween Tree and Grave very, very soon.


Thank you, and I yours! Now I think I better log off and give my poor sleep deprived brain a rest- I stayed up til 4 am and was up at 7 am, and I'm already burning more brain cells than I can afford on a good day, ha! Have a wonderful rest of your evening, and to all our spooktacular friends here!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

An alternative suggestion would be order the tree now, the graveyard later. That said, I'm almost always wrong about these things...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I live on the west coast too, so I should serve as a good shipping comparison because I chose free shipping. Years ago, shipments arrived quickly. It seems slower now, but I really don't trust my memory. I'll post here the day my order begins arriving.


Oh, that'll be awesome to compare our arrivals Grandma Lise- Last one to get their delivery is a rotten egg, and I'm pretty sure it's going to be me, ha! Have a great evening kind lady!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Oh, that'll be awesome to compare our arrivals Grandma Lise- Last one to get their delivery is a rotten egg, and I'm pretty sure it's going to be me, ha! Have a great evening kind lady!


I am in the Midwest. This is an exciting game of "Who Gets Their Boney Bunch First". 👻🎃😺


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow. I knew it wouldn't be long before someone puts up the new Boney's on Ebay. There is a Dr. Screamy selling for $30.00 plus shipping. And it begins.......


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> The Dr. Screamy piece is really nice. He looks very distinguished ( as distinguished as a skeleton can look I guess). He reminded me of Dr. Welby, M.D. (Young folks won't know who I'm talking about).


oh, how exciting!!!! my husband IS that Marcus Welby MD kinda doctor...and really handsome for an old geezer with the most beautiful head of white head. I can't wait to get our Dr Screamy


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> It could be worse, you could've said he reminded you of Ben Casey, LOL!


and Doctor Zorba


----------



## willowsbough (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah...I keep thinking about that Dr. Screamy but I've already spent $100.00. Should I ? Shouldn't I? I go through this struggle every year....hahaha. I made a FB post last week about my concerns about the impact COVID would have on Halloween and the other Holidays. My cousin replied, " Is Halloween even a Holiday?" She is dead to me...lol.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

How about this Ben Casey?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

willowsbough said:


> Yeah...I keep thinking about that Dr. Screamy but I've already spent $100.00. Should I ? Shouldn't I? I go through this struggle every year....hahaha. I made a FB post last week about my concerns about the impact COVID would have on Halloween and the other Holidays. My cousin replied, " Is Halloween even a Holiday?" She is dead to me...lol.


lol on the cousin.
Yes, you should get the Doctor. it's only $22--i could give up donuts for a couple days and save $22.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, how exciting!!!! my husband IS that Marcus Welby MD kinda doctor...and really handsome for an old geezer with the most beautiful head of white head. I can't wait to get our Dr Screamy
> View attachment 735839


Your hubby is very handsome and distinguished looking. You have the living "Dr. Screamy". 🎃


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> View attachment 735840
> 
> How about this Ben Casey?


ohhhh yeaaahhhh


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Your hubby is very handsome and distinguished looking. You have the living "Dr. Screamy". 🎃


i know, right? but he farts and is a jerk sometimes like every other husband.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench, my husband has a head of thick, wavy, white hair too. It's gorgeous. Am so jealous. My hair has been this awful mousey brown streaked with gray since my 30's. I could have my hair colored and maintained but I'd rather spend my money on holiday decor. It's far more interesting and fun too!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone want to hazard a guess on what the product labeling of "trending" as opposed to "new" means on the YC site? Is this new this year?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> An alternative suggestion would be order the tree now, the graveyard later. That said, I'm almost always wrong about these things...


I decided to go with your suggestion and went ahead and ordered the Friends Tree this morning, Grandma Lise- I was really afraid it would sellout before a coupon is offered. Anywho, when the YC box shows up and Hubby starts griping I'll just have to 'fess up and tell him it's all your fault, LOL!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, how exciting!!!! my husband IS that Marcus Welby MD kinda doctor...and really handsome for an old geezer with the most beautiful head of white head. I can't wait to get our Dr Screamy
> View attachment 735839


I say we nominate your husband as "Dr. Dreamy" and overlook the farts and jerk factor- after all, most hubbies share that same jerk/fart gene- I know mine does, LOL


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

_looks around, confused_ Am I in the right place?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_Draven said:


> _looks around, confused_ Am I in the right place?


[giggle] We did get a bit off topic. Did you go to Yankee Candle on Saturday? Did you get anything? What do you think about this year's collection?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I know it was asked before but does anyone have any pictures of the big ghost in action? I'm still fence sitting on whether I want it and perhaps seeing it lit up (however that looks) will do the trick.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Impy said:


> I know it was asked before but does anyone have any pictures of the big ghost in action? I'm still fence sitting on whether I want it and perhaps seeing it lit up (however that looks) will do the trick.


DarkSecret describes it - (post #404). No picture of it lit though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I decided to go with your suggestion and went ahead and ordered the Friends Tree this morning, Grandma Lise- I was really afraid it would sellout before a coupon is offered. Anywho, when the YC box shows up and Hubby starts griping I'll just have to 'fess up and tell him it's all your fault, LOL!


RavenLily - Peer Pressure. 🎃 😺 
Glad you got the tree. You're right, it might sell out before a coupon may/or may not show up.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> [giggle] We did get a bit off topic. Did you go to Yankee Candle on Saturday? Did you get anything? What do you think about this year's collection?


I did, and wow was I disappointed. I did buy Buzz and some Jack o Lantern and Crisp Apple Campfire large jars, so it wasn’t all bad. Just a disappointing direction for the Boney Bunch overall, in my opinion. I’d like to see a return to the style of the first couple years or maybe a classic Universal Monsters tribute line, but that’s me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> _looks around, confused_ Am I in the right place?


We went from talking about the Boney Bunch to the others husbands farting. Both pretty scary, in my opinion. 👃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> I did, and wow was I disappointed. I did buy Buzz and some Jack o Lantern and Crisp Apple Campfire large jars, so it wasn’t all bad. Just a disappointing direction for the Boney Bunch overall, in my opinion. I’d like to see a return to the style of the first couple years or maybe a classic Universal Monsters tribute line, but that’s me.


I would love to see an homage to the original Boney Bunch, as well as something along the lines of the Universal monsters. Pretty sure they would need to get the okay from Universal studios to do that though. But it would be great. I have always wanted to Boney Werewolf.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, you're not alone Eric_Draven. Good Doctor - (the jar holder/candy dish) - and Boney's All Smiles - (taper holder) - remind me of the early years. Still undecided on the latter. Hoping to see it when it begins shipping.

Here's pictures... Good Doctor Jar Candle Holder - Yankee Candle Boney's All Smiles Taper Candle Holder - Yankee Candle


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, perhaps they could do a Halloween Costume Party collection with the Boney Bunch. That could be fun.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, perhaps they could do a Halloween Costume Party collection with the Boney Bunch. That could be fun.


grandma lise - That would be amazing. I would love to see that. Wish Yankee would ask its customers of the Boney Bunch what they would like to see. Then we could all submit our suggestions, and, hopefully, the most popular would win. Seems like an homage to the originals would win. What do you think?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I'm not sure. I'd love to see a return to the style of the original collection, but artists work best when they're true to their style. If Mark Cook returned for one season to do it...yes, absolutely!

But I'm okay with the themed collections these last few years. Am having lots of fun building scenes with them. My thought is that a Halloween costume party theme would serve as a work around for the licensing issue you mentioned.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, perhaps they could do a Halloween Costume Party collection with the Boney Bunch. That could be fun.


I think this would be amazing! Maybe for their 15th Anniversary in two years!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> RavenLily - Peer Pressure. 🎃 😺
> Glad you got the tree. You're right, it might sell out before a coupon may/or may not show up.


Now it will be interesting to see if the free standard shipping shows up as quickly (or slowly) as the more expedited $8.98 shipping- I'll keep you 'posted'


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, perhaps they could do a Halloween Costume Party collection with the Boney Bunch. That could be fun.


I love, love, love that idea, Grandma Lise!! And besides dressing them as monsters they could have Alien Boneys, Batman, Robin Hood, Zorro and maybe even Marie Antoinette holding her head, or would that be a bit too macabre?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Perhaps with party games too. So many possibilities... 

When I was young, my mother let me invite friends over once every three months or so for an overnight party. I still remember the rolls of orange and black crepe paper we'd layer, twist, and hang from opposite corners of the ceiling. Many years later, when our two oldest sons were young, we'd have their friends over for what became an annual Halloween party. We decorated. Had pizza, candy, pop, played games. Then fed them a big breakfast in the morning. We did that for quite a few years. Then when the boys were older, off doing their thing, I worked in a papercrafting and art store. We formed an art group, gathered for all the holidays. We'd wear silly things and exchange little pieces of art. Good times.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, check your email, at 12:14 am this morning (EST) I received a $10.00 YC reward. Ready to start shopping again. Hope those cauldrons show up!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

No reward voucher for me yet! My purchases still say pending under my account.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Perhaps with party games too. So many possibilities...
> 
> When I was young, my mother let me invite friends over once every three months or so for an overnight party. I still remember the rolls of orange and black crepe paper we'd layer, twist, and hang from opposite corners of the ceiling. Many years later, when our two oldest sons were young, we'd have their friends over for what became an annual Halloween party. We decorated. Had pizza, candy, pop, played games. Then fed them a big breakfast in the morning. We did that for quite a few years. Then when the boys were older, off doing their thing, I worked in a papercrafting and art store. We formed an art group, gathered for all the holidays. We'd wear silly things and exchange little pieces of art. Good times.


That sounds like such lovely memories you have of Halloween growing up as well as making those same memories possible for your sons. Your house sounded like the house everyone wanted to spend the night at. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Hi everyone, check your email, at 12:14 am this morning (EST) I received a $10.00 YC reward. Ready to start shopping again. Hope those cauldrons show up!


I received a $5 voucher. They give you $5 for every 1000 points. Doubt if we'll see those cauldrons this year...maybe next.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

A costume party theme sounds amazing. It has so many possibilities. YANKEE CANDLE - ARE YOU LISTENING?? The games would be an extra added bonus. 

RavenLily - I would love to see Marie Antoinette holding her own head. 

grandma llise - Wouldn't it be amazing if they brought back Mark Cook for a future collection....or two?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Hi everyone, check your email, at 12:14 am this morning (EST) I received a $10.00 YC reward. Ready to start shopping again. Hope those cauldrons show up!


Lucky!! I don't think I spent enough to earn any vouchers ($97 before tax) but I did already have 83 points so maybe once my order ships? With YC, nothing is predictable, ha!

Speaking of YC, I mentioned I spent the extra $8.98 for faster shipping -vs- free for my Boneys, and still the very same early morning I placed a different order with Bath & Body Works which I've already received shipment confirmation. Why can't YC get their act together?! p.s. Sorry in advance for my rant, LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Lucky!! I don't think I spent enough to earn any vouchers ($97 before tax) but I did already have 83 points so maybe once my order ships? With YC, nothing is predictable, ha!
> 
> Speaking of YC, I mentioned I spent the extra $8.98 for faster shipping -vs- free for my Boneys, and still the very same early morning I placed a different order with Bath & Body Works which I've already received shipment confirmation. Why can't YC get their act together?! p.s. Sorry in advance for my rant, LOL


I received an e-mail from Yankee this morning stating that my items have shipped. That's pretty quick.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> Lucky!! I don't think I spent enough to earn any vouchers ($97 before tax) but I did already have 83 points so maybe once my order ships? With YC, nothing is predictable, ha!
> 
> Speaking of YC, I mentioned I spent the extra $8.98 for faster shipping -vs- free for my Boneys, and still the very same early morning I placed a different order with Bath & Body Works which I've already received shipment confirmation. Why can't YC get their act together?! p.s. Sorry in advance for my rant, LOL


I ordered from Bath and Body Works on early Saturday morning-- they shipped my order 2 hours later and I'm getting it today. Now that's some good shipping!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, my Yankee order just shipped! Interestingly enough the boneys and the candles are each coming separately through FedEx. That was pretty fast actually given how many orders I think they received this weekend.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

No voucher, no shipping notification here. Wah...

I signed up for rewards but now I'm wondering if I did it right.

Hmm...I'm showing a 100 point balance. Ah...I see that both my order and my rewards are pending. Order status is "In Warehouse".

Patience, patience...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> No voucher, no shipping notification here. Wah...
> 
> I signed up for rewards but now I'm wondering if I did it right.
> 
> Hmm...I'm showing a 100 point balance, so maybe my purchases haven't been credited yet to my rewards account.


Double Wah!! I guess I now have my answer if paying extra for expedited shipping to the West Coast makes a difference -vs- YC free standard shipping: I just checked the status of my order and it says"In Warehouse". I just don't understand what their system is, and evidently they don't either, haha!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Double Wah!! I guess I now have my answer if paying extra for expedited shipping to the West Coast makes a difference -vs- YC free standard shipping: I just checked the status of my order and it says"In Warehouse". I just don't understand what their system is, and evidently they don't either, haha!!


I can understand why you paid the extra for shipping. You were anxious to get your order. Unfortunately, it doesn't appear the paying for expediting shipping makes a difference in when you will get your items. Who knows though, you may get yours before we do. Keep us informed.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> I love, love, love that idea, Grandma Lise!! And besides dressing them as monsters they could have Alien Boneys, Batman, Robin Hood, Zorro and maybe even Marie Antoinette holding her head, or would that be a bit too macabre?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I really love the small ghost tealight holder. I have another coming in my on-line Yankee order. It is just the right size.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Interesting that some have had their orders shipped and some have not. I assume we all placed orders about the same time. I think my order was placed somewhere around 6 am on Saturday. Does anyone know where they ship from? Seems to me it was somewhere in Illinois or Indiana? Not sure, I'm curious to see who gets their order first. I had shipping problems last year. I ordered Til Death Do Us Part and the Friends Tree. Fedex delivered my order to someone, (not me) and by the time I got it straight with Yankee Candle the Friends Tree was out of stock, so I hopped in the car and drove 35 miles to a YC store to get the last one I could find. I hope I don't have problems this year. My current order is also sitting in the warehouse.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

What I have so far (not including the jar candles). My online orders haven't shipped yet.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it was Impy that wanted to see the back of the ghost. Probably not what you expected. I know when I first saw it I thought it was a complete figurine. It is a fairly heavy piece and at first I thought it was resin, but turns out it is ceramic. I haven't put tealights in it yet.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Interesting that some have had their orders shipped and some have not. I assume we all placed orders about the same time. I think my order was placed somewhere around 6 am on Saturday. Does anyone know where they ship from? Seems to me it was somewhere in Illinois or Indiana? Not sure, I'm curious to see who gets their order first. I had shipping problems last year. I ordered Til Death Do Us Part and the Friends Tree. Fedex delivered my order to someone, (not me) and by the time I got it straight with Yankee Candle the Friends Tree was out of stock, so I hopped in the car and drove 35 miles to a YC store to get the last one I could find. I hope I don't have problems this year. My current order is also sitting in the warehouse.


I remember you telling us about your ordeal with your mis-delivered order, DS... I sure hope that won't ever happen to you again! We had UPS leave a package on our doorstep for people who had the same street # but on the street of another name down below us, so we actually drove it over to their house. I can't imagine that someone would be able to keep another's package in good conscience, but they do, and that's SO pathetic and despicable! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a smooth delivery for you this time, but I have no idea where YC ships from.

Anywho, I just saw my email and got my YC ship confirmation for my Boneys and it says FedEx will deliver this Friday- I'll believe it when I see it, ha! No ship confirmation on my Halloween Friends Tree though- curious how much longer that delivery with free shipping will take.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Love your items ceo418! And ScareyCarrie, your arrangement is spooktacular!! Those really look great together!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> I remember you telling us about your ordeal with your mis-delivered order, DS... I sure hope that won't ever happen to you again! We had UPS leave a package on our doorstep for people who had the same street # but on the street of another name down below us, so we actually drove it over to their house. I can't imagine that someone would be able to keep another's package in good conscience, but they do, and that's SO pathetic and despicable! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a smooth delivery for you this time, but I have no idea where YC ships from.
> 
> Anywho, I just saw my email and got my YC ship confirmation for my Boneys and it says FedEx will deliver this Friday- I'll believe it when I see it, ha! No ship confirmation on my Halloween Friends Tree though- curious how much longer that delivery with free shipping will take.


Lucky, Lucky you RavenLily, let us know. What is coming in your first shipment?


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Interesting that some have had their orders shipped and some have not. I assume we all placed orders about the same time. I think my order was placed somewhere around 6 am on Saturday. Does anyone know where they ship from? Seems to me it was somewhere in Illinois or Indiana? Not sure, I'm curious to see who gets their order first. I had shipping problems last year. I ordered Til Death Do Us Part and the Friends Tree. Fedex delivered my order to someone, (not me) and by the time I got it straight with Yankee Candle the Friends Tree was out of stock, so I hopped in the car and drove 35 miles to a YC store to get the last one I could find. I hope I don't have problems this year. My current order is also sitting in the warehouse.


Both of my packages are shipping from Ohio!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> A costume party theme sounds amazing. It has so many possibilities. YANKEE CANDLE - ARE YOU LISTENING?? The games would be an extra added bonus.
> 
> RavenLily - I would love to see Marie Antoinette holding her own head.
> 
> grandma llise - Wouldn't it be amazing if they brought back Mark Cook for a future collection....or two?


i actually DO think they are listening...i think they dropped the price points on some of the smaller things--Dr Screamy, PJamming...I think they would have cost $29.99 each if this was last year. And it seems that the pieces are smaller maybe? Like we asked for.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> Both of my packages are shipping from Ohio!


I knew it was somewhere like around the lakes. So it is Ohio. Well keeping fingers crossed that you will have your goodies by the end of the week!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Interesting that some have had their orders shipped and some have not. I assume we all placed orders about the same time. I think my order was placed somewhere around 6 am on Saturday. Does anyone know where they ship from? Seems to me it was somewhere in Illinois or Indiana? Not sure, I'm curious to see who gets their order first. I had shipping problems last year. I ordered Til Death Do Us Part and the Friends Tree. Fedex delivered my order to someone, (not me) and by the time I got it straight with Yankee Candle the Friends Tree was out of stock, so I hopped in the car and drove 35 miles to a YC store to get the last one I could find. I hope I don't have problems this year. My current order is also sitting in the warehouse.


According to the e-mail Yankee sent me today about my order being shipped, it appears to be coming to me from Ohio. I'll let you all know when it arrives.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i actually DO think they are listening...i think they dropped the price points on some of the smaller things--Dr Screamy, PJamming...I think they would have cost $29.99 each if this was last year. And it seems that the pieces are smaller maybe? Like we asked for.


I believe they listened to us about the sizing of the boneys. When I look at what I bought in 2017 and what I purchased this year, the size difference is very noticeable. I prefer the size of this years collection. You are right about the pricing. Last year they would have added an additional $5 to $10 per piece.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 said:


> What I have so far (not including the jar candles). My online orders haven't shipped yet.
> View attachment 735942
> View attachment 735943
> View attachment 735944


Love your collection. Looks like you are a lover of all things cats and pumpkins.....like me. 😺 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Love your items ceo418! And ScareyCarrie, your arrangement is spooktacular!! Those really look great together!!


Thanks RavenLily - The display is still a work in progress, but I wanted to show the size of the ghost tealight in case someone was wondering. I love it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I remember you telling us about your ordeal with your mis-delivered order, DS... I sure hope that won't ever happen to you again! We had UPS leave a package on our doorstep for people who had the same street # but on the street of another name down below us, so we actually drove it over to their house. I can't imagine that someone would be able to keep another's package in good conscience, but they do, and that's SO pathetic and despicable! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a smooth delivery for you this time, but I have no idea where YC ships from.
> 
> Anywho, I just saw my email and got my YC ship confirmation for my Boneys and it says FedEx will deliver this Friday- I'll believe it when I see it, ha! No ship confirmation on my Halloween Friends Tree though- curious how much longer that delivery with free shipping will take.


This is exciting RavenLily - Looks like paying extra to have your boneys shipped paid off. Keep us up to date on its progress.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> A costume party theme sounds amazing. It has so many possibilities. YANKEE CANDLE - ARE YOU LISTENING?? The games would be an extra added bonus.
> 
> RavenLily - I would love to see Marie Antoinette holding her own head.
> 
> grandma llise - Wouldn't it be amazing if they brought back Mark Cook for a future collection....or two?


That would be amazing ScareyCarrie! I'd like to know more about the artists who've worked on the Boney Bunch collection in more recent years too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> I think it was Impy that wanted to see the back of the ghost. Probably not what you expected. I know when I first saw it I thought it was a complete figurine. It is a fairly heavy piece and at first I thought it was resin, but turns out it is ceramic. I haven't put tealights in it yet.


DarkSecret, thank you so much for the pictures! Glad you photographed the ghost using natural light. That looks like porcelain to me. If I'm right, I think it will glow. Hoping, hoping I'm able to get one before it sells out.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I really love the small ghost tealight holder. I have another coming in my on-line Yankee order. It is just the right size.
> View attachment 735940


Oooh, I'm really liking your display. Those two pieces, the grave digger and ghosts, display well together. I usually collect pieces like the ghost tea light holder in threes. May just order two more. Is that jar candle holder new? Where did you get it? I really like the bats!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ceo814, thanks for sharing pictures of the 2019 and 2020 Friends collection. I'm still kicking myself for not getting last year's lamp shade, in part because of the orange crackled glass. I have a question about this year's Friends piece. Is the graveyard 5 pieces or 1 piece? I'm still thinking about getting the mummy votive holder. It's really cute.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I put in my order in at 10 a.m. PST/ 1 p.m. EST on Saturday. So for that reason, my order will ship much later than yours. But we can still compare shipping time. Will let you know when it ships. If you think about it, the day the Boney Bunch and other Halloween collections release has to be their biggest day for both sales and shipping. I would not want to be working in that warehouse right now!

Glad your order is on it's way!

It's funny. On Friday night I was debating whether to stay up with you all to order early. Decided not too because I knew it would make it hard to go to work on Monday. Now I'm remembering that had I ordered with you, my order might be on it's way by now. Hmm...maybe I'll stay up with you all next year and take Monday off.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> I think it was Impy that wanted to see the back of the ghost. Probably not what you expected. I know when I first saw it I thought it was a complete figurine. It is a fairly heavy piece and at first I thought it was resin, but turns out it is ceramic. I haven't put tealights in it yet.


Eee! Thank you for this. I do wonder if he glows it's good to get a better look.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> ceo814, thanks for sharing pictures of the 2019 and 2020 Friends collection. I'm still kicking myself for not getting last year's lamp shade, in part because of the orange crackled glass. I have a question about this year's Friends piece. Is the graveyard 5 pieces or 1 piece? I'm still thinking about getting the mummy votive holder. It's really cute.


The graveyard is 5 pieces. I actually bought last year's lampshade on EBay and it arrived with perfect timing on Saturday!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> I remember you telling us about your ordeal with your mis-delivered order, DS... I sure hope that won't ever happen to you again! We had UPS leave a package on our doorstep for people who had the same street # but on the street of another name down below us, so we actually drove it over to their house. I can't imagine that someone would be able to keep another's package in good conscience, but they do, and that's SO pathetic and despicable! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a smooth delivery for you this time, but I have no idea where YC ships from.
> 
> Anywho, I just saw my email and got my YC ship confirmation for my Boneys and it says FedEx will deliver this Friday- I'll believe it when I see it, ha! No ship confirmation on my Halloween Friends Tree though- curious how much longer that delivery with free shipping will take.


Looks like paying for your expedited shipping may have been worth it. I am on the West Coast as well and my packages are so far scheduled for delivery on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oooh, I'm really liking your display. Those two pieces, the grave digger and ghosts, display well together. I usually collect pieces like the ghost tea light holder in threes. May just order two more. Is that jar candle holder new? Where did you get it? I really like the bats!


Thank you for commenting on my little display. After I left the Yankee store on Saturday I walked over to Bath and Body Works just to see what they had. They had one of the candelabras left in stock. Initially when I saw pictures posted of BBW's upcoming Halloween accessories, I fell in love with it. It is sold out on line. Glad I was able to pick one up. 

Just a thought grandma lise - I think Bonecula would look very spooky sitting in this candle holder with all the bats surrounding him. What do you think?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Or you can send him my way and I will gladly put him up on the candelabra pedestal.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Thank you for commenting on my little display. After I left the Yankee store on Saturday I walked over to Bath and Body Works just to see what they had. They had one of the candelabras left in stock. Initially when I saw pictures posted of BBW's upcoming Halloween accessories, I fell in love with it. It is sold out on line. Glad I was able to pick one up.
> 
> You are right! Bonecula would look terrific on that candle holder. I don't have him in my collection though. Maybe one day, sigh..,
> 
> Just a thought grandma lise - I think Bonecula would look very spooky sitting in this candle holder with all the bats surrounding him. What do you think?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't know how my reply got in the middle of your conversation, guess I didn't scroll down enough. But Bonecula would look good on that candle holder!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Lucky, Lucky you RavenLily, let us know. What is coming in your first shipment?


Thank you DarkSecret! This is the first year I really scaled back my purchases, so this order only consists of Boney's All Smiles, Boney's Little Companion and the Boney Buzz Pumpkin Jar Holder. I bought a Halloween Friends Tree in a separate order but haven't received any shipment info yet.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Thanks RavenLily - The display is still a work in progress, but I wanted to show the size of the ghost tealight in case someone was wondering. I love it.


Rats!! You're so lucky to have been able to get the B &BW Candelabra!! I love that piece and how it works with our beloved Boney's but our store was sold out and online was too- Boo! Did you see what it's going for on eBay? If it keeps going up, you could add it to your eventual retirement portfolio, ha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I put in my order in at 10 a.m. PST/ 1 p.m. EST on Saturday. So for that reason, my order will ship much later than yours. But we can still compare shipping time. Will let you know when it ships. If you think about it, the day the Boney Bunch and other Halloween collections release has to be their biggest day for both sales and shipping. I would not want to be working in that warehouse right now!
> 
> Glad your order is on it's way!
> 
> It's funny. On Friday night I was debating whether to stay up with you all to order early. Decided not too because I knew it would make it hard to go to work on Monday. Now I'm remembering that had I ordered with you, my order might be on it's way by now. Hmm...maybe I'll stay up with you all next year and take Monday off.


Has your order shipped yet, Grandma Lise? I think the only reason mine did before yours is I paid the extra $8.98 rather than opt for free shipping- not sure staying up til 4 a.m was worth feeling like a Zombie the rest of the weekend though- I really was resembling my avatar by the time I logged off, ha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Looks like paying for your expedited shipping may have been worth it. I am on the West Coast as well and my packages are so far scheduled for delivery on Tuesday of next week.


Honestly, that's not too bad js1620! In the past when I've gone with the free shipping it's usually a minimum of 2 weeks and sometimes 3 before I receive my order. What did you order? Exciting!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Or you can send him my way and I will gladly put him up on the candelabra pedestal.
> View attachment 735960


Grandma Lise would probably prefer you send her your candelabra and she'll send you a picture of him on it for you to admire, LOL


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> Thank you DarkSecret! This is the first year I really scaled back my purchases, so this order only consists of Boney's All Smiles, Boney's Little Companion and the Boney Buzz Pumpkin Jar Holder. I bought a Halloween Friends Tree in a separate order but haven't received any shipment info yet.


My order is still sitting in the warehouse. I'm wondering if my Friends Graveyard is holding it up the shipment. The rest of my order are boney bunch figures. Oh well, guess I better be patient, but waiting is so hard!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> Honestly, that's not too bad js1620! In the past when I've gone with the free shipping it's usually a minimum of 2 weeks and sometimes 3 before I receive my order. What did you order? Exciting!


Definitely not too bad, I agree! I got Jack o' Lantern, Mystic Moon, Witches' Brew and Vanilla Cupcake large jar candles with a buy 2 get 2, and for boneys I got the Boney Buzz pumpkin holder and Make Em' Laugh along with one of the new Halloween illumalids. I got out my battery operated tea lights yesterday, and I can't wait to see what Make Em' Laugh looks like all lit up.

I also ordered All Smiles a few hours later and that one has yet to ship.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Rats!! You're so lucky to have been able to get the B &BW Candelabra!! I love that piece and how it works with our beloved Boney's but our store was sold out and online was too- Boo! Did you see what it's going for on eBay? If it keeps going up, you could add it to your eventual retirement portfolio, ha!


OR........It could be used as trade for Bonecula.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I just received another $5 reward voucher from Yankee. Now I have $10 to spend. Time to go re-shopping.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Has your order shipped yet, Grandma Lise? I think the only reason mine did before yours is I paid the extra $8.98 rather than opt for free shipping- not sure staying up til 4 a.m was worth feeling like a Zombie the rest of the weekend though- I really was resembling my avatar by the time I logged off, ha!


RavenLilly, I got the email this morning (Tuesday). Just waiting for my three packages to be picked up by FedEx so I can begin tracking it. Yay!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, that is an awesome candle holder. A fantastic, hard to get find. Congrats!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

And it begins.....


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneybunch15 said:


> And it begins.....
> View attachment 735970


Boneybunch15, I am just thinking about all your treasures in those bins! Bet you can't wait to unpack! Enjoy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> And it begins.....
> View attachment 735970


Wow!!!! That's a lot of Boneys. If you happen to find an extra Bonecula I will gladly take him off your hands, you know, so that you'll have less to pack away after Halloween. 🎃👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, that is an awesome candle holder. A fantastic, hard to get find. Congrats!


The funny thing is, I just happened to go to Bath and Body Works not looking for anything in particular. I walked in and there it was on display. I promptly scooped it up. I really like it. It is a nice weight too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLilly, I got the email this morning (Tuesday). Just waiting for my three packages to be picked up by FedEx so I can begin tracking it. Yay!


Great grandma lise, Now all of our packages are in the running for "Whose Boney Bunch will arrive first" game.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Well guys & ghouls, it’s that time of year that I’m simultaneously digging out the Boneys (pun intended) and also trying downsize. So if anyone needs to fill a hole in their collection, these are up for grabs:

Yankee Candle Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder
Boney Illumi-lid jar topper
Boney head tart burner
Boney & Clyde
Booze Hound
Bonesy the dog w/pumpkin
2016 Pet Cemetery
2015 Spine Tingling Electric Chair
2014 Dig In candy coffin
2014 Taxi
2013 Crossbones Top Hat jar topper
2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Eric_Draven said:


> Well guys & ghouls, it’s that time of year that I’m simultaneously digging out the Boneys (pun intended) and also trying downsize. So if anyone needs to fill a hole in their collection, these are up for grabs:
> 
> Yankee Candle Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder
> Boney Illumi-lid jar topper
> ...


What does the Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder look like?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

stopped in at YC this morning...I really do love that YC scaled down the pieces this year...altho the hospital is ridiculously small. They also had the strongman from last year and he looked gargantuan next to the doctor. I absolutely LOVE the Buzz Pumpkin and picked up an extra for my sweet neighbor in Florida. She's one of us. Lol. Big Halloween fans. 

I had sorta given up hope on Yankee but my faith has been a bit restored.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I now officially have my second order shipped with All Smiles! Now comes the hard part... waiting lol


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> stopped in at YC this morning...I really do love that YC scaled down the pieces this year...altho the hospital is ridiculously small. They also had the strongman from last year and he looked gargantuan next to the doctor. I absolutely LOVE the Buzz Pumpkin and picked up an extra for my sweet neighbor in Florida. She's one of us. Lol. Big Halloween fans.
> 
> I had sorta given up hope on Yankee but my faith has been a bit restored.


I am so excited to see the Buzz pumpkin in person. I liked the Kookie Kitty holder last year but the pumpkin this year is one of the best holder/candy dishes I've seen in a while from Yankee.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLilly, I got the email this morning (Tuesday). Just waiting for my three packages to be picked up by FedEx so I can begin tracking it. Yay!


I just checked my latest tracking, and it's in Missouri this evening- Let's compare- where's yours? It'll be awesome if they both arrive on the West Coast on the same day!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, packages arrived at FedEx tonight: Groveport, Ohio.

ScareyCarrie, dropped by BBW's tonight. They recieved ONE of your bat themed jar candle holder, a month ago, and of course, it's long gone. But I found a garland I like tonight at HomeGoods that features fiber ghosts w/purple bow ties, bats, and jack-o-lanterns, so I'm a happy. Last week I found this Halloween countdown display from Michaels... 13" Black Cat Countdown Accent by Ashland® I'm slowly beginning to build small display for my cubicle, that's child and co-worker friendly.

BoneyBunch15, I wish I was as organized as you look.

Good to see everyone getting excited to decorate.

js1620, I'm really liking Boney Buzz too. So glad I didn't get last year's jar holder now.

DarkSecret, have you lit your ghost yet? 

wickedwillingwench, that must be why BBL elevated the hospital in her display. I've got my eye on a Halloween themed, black ceramic pedestal. Am checking nightly for it. Hoping I get it. The hunt is on. Glad you're enjoying this year's collection!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! My order finally shipped. Can't wait to see these pieces! Checking YC's website this morning, Boney's Little Companion is out of stock! I thought it would be All Smiles that sold out first. The little companion piece is cute and I did order it, thankfully.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, packages arrived at FedEx tonight: Groveport, Ohio.
> 
> ScareyCarrie, dropped by BBW's tonight. They recieved ONE of your bat themed jar candle holder, a month ago, and of course, it's long gone. But I found a garland I like tonight at HomeGoods that features fiber ghosts w/purple bow ties, bats, and jack-o-lanterns, so I'm a happy. Last week I found this Halloween countdown display from Michaels... 13" Black Cat Countdown Accent by Ashland® I'm slowly beginning to build small display for my cubicle, that's child and co-worker friendly.
> 
> ...


Grandma Lise, I found some leftover tealights from last Halloween. I did light up the ghost, the light doesn't glow through the eyes, but the shroud does glow nicely. The folds of the shroud are dark, I like the way it looks. I will try to take a pic later tonight.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Woo Hoo!! My order finally shipped. Can't wait to see these pieces! Checking YC's website this morning, Boney's Little Companion is out of stock! I thought it would be All Smiles that sold out first. The little companion piece is cute and I did order it, thankfully.


I'm glad your order has shipped! I thought All Smiles would be the first to sell out too actually. Please take pictures of the Little Companion when it reaches you, it is definitely cute!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> I'm glad your order has shipped! I thought All Smiles would be the first to sell out too actually. Please take pictures of the Little Companion when it reaches you, it is definitely cute!


I will! Just to think none of us have seen any of these catalog exclusive figures. I am really looking forward to seeing them. I hope I get good paint jobs,


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

Received my order from the wee hours of Saturday. Wanted to give you guys a size comparison of the Make ‘em laugh to the other pieces. 
side note: my packing slip notes that Little Companion should’ve been in my box, he wasn’t. I am assured he is on his way and received a tracking number for him (I never received a second tracking number) my shipment notification and packing slip notate they should all be here


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

Boney Buzz does not disappoint! He’s huge


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> Received my order from the wee hours of Saturday. Wanted to give you guys a size comparison of the Make ‘em laugh to the other pieces.
> side note: my packing slip notes that Little Companion should’ve been in my box, he wasn’t. I am assured he is on his way and received a tracking number for him (I never received a second tracking number) my shipment notification and packing slip notate they should all be here
> View attachment 736072


Make em Laugh does not disappoint! I know I will love him! Thanks so much for sending photos. Hope you get your Little Companion.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> Received my order from the wee hours of Saturday. Wanted to give you guys a size comparison of the Make ‘em laugh to the other pieces.
> side note: my packing slip notes that Little Companion should’ve been in my box, he wasn’t. I am assured he is on his way and received a tracking number for him (I never received a second tracking number) my shipment notification and packing slip notate they should all be here
> View attachment 736072


Oh wow! Make Em' Laugh is so cute, definitely on a bigger scale than the other pieces. Dang, you got your order so fast--- thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

He is pretty awesome. I’d say Make em Laugh is on scale with the Freak Show pieces of last year. 
I really hope I get Little Companion too. The CS rep at Yankee was confused as to why I got Wheely Happy (aka On A Roll) and not little companion in this shipment.On a roll is what shows shipped separately on her end, even though my packing slip shows all should’ve been in the box 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

js1620 said:


> Oh wow! Make Em' Laugh is so cute, definitely on a bigger scale than the other pieces. Dang, you got your order so fast--- thanks for sharing!


I think this is the fastest I’ve ever received Economy Shipping and I’ve been around since ‘08. It looks like shipment originated in OH and I’m in FL


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

If your on the fence about the Halloween friends pieces, I just wanted to show you how cute the votive holders are as air plant holders. I’m contemplating using my candle cash to get the tree....


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I think this is the fastest I’ve ever received Economy Shipping and I’ve been around since ‘08. It looks like shipment originated in OH and I’m in FL


Wow, thank you for the pics, they're so cute!! And how lucky are you to have received your order already with economy shipping- I paid extra for expedited and as of the last tracking they're in New Mexico on their way to California by Friday. I can't wait to see Boney's Little Companion and hope yours does arrived as promised by YC!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> Wow, thank you for the pics, they're so cute!! And how lucky are you to have received your order already with economy shipping- I paid extra for expedited and as of the last tracking they're in New Mexico on their way to California by Friday. I can't wait to see Boney's Little Companion and hope yours does arrived as promised by YC!


I have to say, so far your expedited shipping is really paying off. I'm in California too and my packages just say "in transit" right now with no other information. My guess is they're both probably still in Ohio...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My package is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 9th RavenLily. Looks like you'll definately be getting your package before me. Money well spent!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> I have to say, so far your expedited shipping is really paying off. I'm in California too and my packages just say "in transit" right now with no other information. My guess is they're both probably still in Ohio...


I kind of wish I had paid extra shipping for my Halloween Friends Tree that I ordered on Sunday- it's still sitting in the warehouse and will most likely be sitting there til the friends become enemies, LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> My package is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 9th RavenLily. Looks like you'll definately be getting your package before me. Money well spent!


Yay, Grandma Lise- Wednesday is still pretty quick for economy and is much faster than when I receive mine with that option. Can't wait to see your pics of all your goodies, and also, later, your arrangements! You have such a flair for staging them so nicely!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I kind of wish I had paid extra shipping for my Halloween Friends Tree that I ordered on Sunday- it's still sitting in the warehouse and will most likely be sitting there til the friends become enemies, LOL


There you go again RavenLily with that wonderful sense of humor.  Yes, it looks like you will be receiving your order first. When you do, please let us all know how the "Little Companion" looks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> My package is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 9th RavenLily. Looks like you'll definately be getting your package before me. Money well spent!


I agree with RavenLily - you always do such a fantastic job staging your Boneys and incorporating them with other Halloween decor. Cannot wait to see what you do this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

l


BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> If your on the fence about the Halloween friends pieces, I just wanted to show you how cute the votive holders are as air plant holders. I’m contemplating using my candle cash to get the tree....
> View attachment 736075


Love the air plants in the Halloween friends votive holders. If you purchase the Halloween Friends Tree, will those 2 votive holder fit in the tree if you wanted to change out the characters? That would be great if it did. I am also on the fence about ordering the tree too. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. They all look so cute. Looks like "Make Em Smile" ate more food than the others. 😸🎃👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> I am so excited to see the Buzz pumpkin in person. I liked the Kookie Kitty holder last year but the pumpkin this year is one of the best holder/candy dishes I've seen in a while from Yankee.


I saw it in the store and it is a nice size and the features are really nice. I probably should have picked one up too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just checked the tracking number on my Yankee order. It is in Wisconsin and stating that I will receive it by the end of day on Friday. So excited.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

I love that you guys are getting your pieces in! I think I have a couple days left on my package. I also posted a review video if you want to check out all of the in store pieces! 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3276434682434921&id=346309492114136


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneys80 said:


> I love that you guys are getting your pieces in! I think I have a couple days left on my package. I also posted a review video if you want to check out all of the in store pieces!
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3276434682434921&id=346309492114136


What did you order from Yankee?


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What does the Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder look like?


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What did you order from Yankee?


Waiting on the online exclusives. Bought everything else in store. 🎃


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneys80, thanks so much for the video. I'm all about the details. It helps seeing the pieces displayed together too. So glad I ordered Boney Hospital. They must not have made many. 

ScareyCarrie, I love that bat tree. Here it is back in 2014. I switched out the purple tealight holders for copper ones that I scavaged from an ugly multi-tea light holder that was on sale at Michaels. Glad I kept the purple tealight holders. Now that I think of it, I can use them this year in the display I'm building!










I should add here it's best to use tea lights that come in the clear cups because you can't clean these with water. It will damage the finish.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

So, I am suppose to get my order on Friday, but I'd be really pleasantly surprised if that happens. I am really liking Make Em Laugh, hope the other pieces are as nice. I especially hope I get Little Companion as it is now out of stock. I can't see YC getting any additional stock. Looks like I won't get those candle cauldrons this year, maybe next year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Yankee often gets additional stock of the BB. 
I was really shocked at how big Make 'Em Laugh is compared to the doctor and other pieces.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> So, I am suppose to get my order on Friday, but I'd be really pleasantly surprised if that happens. I am really liking Make Em Laugh, hope the other pieces are as nice. I especially hope I get Little Companion as it is now out of stock. I can't see YC getting any additional stock. Looks like I won't get those candle cauldrons this year, maybe next year.


No cauldrons this year. Perhaps next year. Too bad, I was looking forward to them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Boneys80, thanks so much for the video. I'm all about the details. It helps seeing the pieces displayed together too. So glad I ordered Boney Hospital. They must not have made many.
> 
> ScareyCarrie, I love that bat tree. Here it is back in 2014. I switched out the purple tealight holders for copper ones that I scavaged from an ugly multi-tea light holder that was on sale at Michaels. Glad I kept the purple tealight holders. Now that I think of it, I can use them this year in the display I'm building!
> 
> ...


It is a cute holder. I have to find out how much he is selling it for. Thanks for the tip on tealight and cleaning usage as well.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Yankee often gets additional stock of the BB.
> I was really shocked at how big Make 'Em Laugh is compared to the doctor and other pieces.


Yeah, he is pretty big in comparison. He did look like the strongman from last year (there was one left in my store on Saturday for 75% off). Happy with all the other sizes this year.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yeah, he is pretty big in comparison. He did look like the strongman from last year (there was one left in my store on Saturday for 75% off). Happy with all the other sizes this year.


He's definitely bigger than I thought, although I don't mind too much. It does make me think that All Smiles may be quite large as well.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

My packages finally left Ohio-- I guess they were just sitting in the FedEx warehouse for 2 days. I hope they are still on track for a Tuesday delivery!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

So excited!! My Boneys arrived one day early!! I’ll try and post pics but hopefully I don’t make a boneheaded attempt. If you bought All Smiles and Little Companion you will NOT be disappointed!!! Love, love, love them!!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, thus far without seeing them in person, I am really liking All Smiles. Can't wait til I get my order.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

@RavenLily They look fantastic! You made some great choices. I'm so glad yours came in so early!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you RavenLily for the pictures. I didn't like the Boney's All Smiles piece because the heads and hands looked like they used a lighter than normal glaze color. Clearly, that's not the case. I want it now. And Boney's Little Companion is so sweet...


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't stop looking at your photos RavenLily. You did a fantastic job taking the pictures and posting them. I am pleased with the size of these pieces they compliment each other. Looks as though the expedited shipping paid off. Enjoy!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for the photos, thus far without seeing them in person, I am really liking All Smiles. Can't wait til I get my order.


You're welcome DS! I think you're going to love All Smiles- the scale is perfect IMO- definitely not too big, or too small- I think both of my pieces are just right and hope you'll love yours too!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> @RavenLily They look fantastic! You made some great choices. I'm so glad yours came in so early!


Thanks so much js1620! Which pieces did you order or purchase in store? I think you told us but my poor brain cells are already on overload, ha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thank you RavenLily for the pictures. I didn't like the Boney's All Smiles piece because the heads and hands looked like they used a lighter than normal glaze color. Clearly, that's not the case. I want it now. And Boney's Little Companion is so sweet...


I think you will be All Frowns if you don't make him part of your collection before he sells out, Grandma Lise. I think he looks way better in person than I expected- and with some of the pieces from years of the past my YC expectations were pretty low, LOL


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just looking at Boney's Little Companion makes me think of a kid about to go to bed on Halloween night after all the trick or treating is done! Can't wait to see mine.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Can't stop looking at your photos RavenLily. You did a fantastic job taking the pictures and posting them. I am pleased with the size of these pieces they compliment each other. Looks as though the expedited shipping paid off. Enjoy!


Aww, thanks DarkSecret, I love the size and scale of them too- I'm looking forward to seeing your pieces also and yes, paying the $8.98 for shipping definitely paid off- my Halloween friends Tree I ordered Sunday morning is STILL in the warehouse. The crazy thing is I placed a B&BW order with free shipping soon after I placed my order for All Smiles, etc. and that order got here Tuesday! I'm sure their volume is as much or more as YC's and yet YC just can't seem to get it together. I always picture one guy with one arm tied behind his back working their entire shipping department, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> I think you will be All Frowns if you don't make him part of your collection before he sells out, Grandma Lise. I think he looks way better in person than I expected- and with some of the pieces from years of the past my YC expectations were pretty low, LOL


Ordered! 

I received a "20% off purchase" in an email on Monday - (I think because I signed up for Candle Rewards on Saturday) - also a $10 Candle Reward, but when I tried to order online, couldn't get the system to accept the code for the 20% off as valid. It took about an hour to complete my order by phone, but was worth it because it worked out to the equivalent of a 25% discount on the 8 Halloween pieces I purchased today.

Ordered Mummy V/TL, Ghost Double TL - (thank you DarkSecret; it is listed as porcelain on the website) - two more ghost TL, Make 'Em Laugh, Hair Raising Fun, Boney's All Smiles, Boney's to the Rescue, and three Flower Garden V/TL at 50% off. He said shipping will be about 6-8 days, but also that there is a warehouse shipment delay which many of us have observed.

I have one more smaller order to place if the Flickering Ghost items don't sell out first. Either way, I'm good to go for this decorating season.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got my emailed order confirmation. And it's wrong. They had to re-enter everything over and over again. My order is shipping to my home, not my secure shipping address. They confirmed and re-confirmed everything with me at the end of the process. I don't understand how this could have happened. Am on hold, again.

Relieved. Because I caught the problem shortly after placing the order, they were able to change the shipping address. Only took a few minutes. Whew!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you so much, Raven Lily. I am not sure about the size of All Smiles but i do like his looks.
I am afraid that (as usual) I'll be ordering some more pieces. Ugh. Thought i was gettin off easy this year.

thanks again...great pics!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

So after dinner walked out onto my porch and lo and behold there was my order!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily - AND THE WINNER IS..........RavenLily. Glad paying the extra shipping wasn't in vain. Your pictures look fantastic. I cannot wait to get my All Smiles and Little Companion. I didn't order the Boney Buzz. What do you think of him? Do I see "Hot Cocoa and Scream" in the picture? I bought that candle too. I love it. Do you think you'll be ordering any more Boneys or Halloween accessories? Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> So after dinner walked out onto my porch and lo and behold there was my order!
> View attachment 736255


AND IN SECOND PLACE.........DarkSecret. Congratulations on getting your order today like RavenLily. Your pieces are fantastic. It appears we have a theme going here......we all ordered the Little Companion and All Smiles. How do you like the Graveyard Halloween Friends piece? Do you own the Tree as well? Great picture by the way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Just got my emailed order confirmation. And it's wrong. They had to re-enter everything over and over again. My order is shipping to my home, not my secure shipping address. They confirmed and re-confirmed everything with me at the end of the process. I don't understand how this could have happened. Am on hold, again.
> 
> Relieved. Because I caught the problem shortly after placing the order, they were able to change the shipping address. Only took a few minutes. Whew!


Sorry to hear of your ordering problems, it can be frustrating. Hope it works out and you get all your pieces. Fedex finally figured out where I live. Seems all the mail order places are now using Fedex guess they put in the lowest bid.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> AND IN SECOND PLACE.........DarkSecret. Congratulations on getting your order today like RavenLily. Your pieces are fantastic. It appears we have a theme going here......we all ordered the Little Companion and All Smiles. How do you like the Graveyard Halloween Friends piece? Do you own the Tree as well? Great picture by the way. Thanks for sharing.


Yes I do, that's the piece I originally ordered last year and it didn't get delivered to me. So i traveled to another state to get the last one in the store. I really like both of them and you can interchange the pieces. I was expecting my order tomorrow so I was shocked to see it on my front porch, never heard the Fedex truck.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Did anyone order the Good Doctor jar holder? I'm curious to see the size of that one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Yes I do, that's the piece I originally ordered last year and it didn't get delivered to me. So i traveled to another state to get the last one in the store. I really like both of them and you can interchange the pieces. I was expecting my order tomorrow so I was shocked to see it on my front porch, never heard the Fedex truck.


That was something I was wondering about the Halloween Friends Tree and the HF Graveyard piece. Are the pieces interchangeable? Now I know that they are thanks to you. I hope you enjoy your purchase. I am excited to receive my package, hopefully, tomorrow.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Just got my emailed order confirmation. And it's wrong. They had to re-enter everything over and over again. My order is shipping to my home, not my secure shipping address. They confirmed and re-confirmed everything with me at the end of the process. I don't understand how this could have happened. Am on hold, again.
> 
> Relieved. Because I caught the problem shortly after placing the order, they were able to change the shipping address. Only took a few minutes. Whew!


Sorry to hear about Yankee order issues. I hope they figure it out for you and you get what you ordered. Great job using the coupon. Good for you.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Did anyone order the Good Doctor jar holder? I'm curious to see the size of that one.


I did not. Perhaps grandma lise ordered it.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> Thanks so much js1620! Which pieces did you order or purchase in store? I think you told us but my poor brain cells are already on overload, ha!


All Smiles, Make Em' Laugh, the Boney Buzz pumpkin and lots of Halloween candles 

I am so ordering with expedited shipping next year, haha!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> So after dinner walked out onto my porch and lo and behold there was my order!
> View attachment 736255


Wow, yours look great DarkSecret! Good paint jobs from what I can see on all of them!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you so much, Raven Lily. I am not sure about the size of All Smiles but i do like his looks.
> I am afraid that (as usual) I'll be ordering some more pieces. Ugh. Thought i was gettin off easy this year.
> 
> thanks again...great pics!


I too am debating ordering more pieces


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nope, no i didn't. I got Dr Screamy sorry


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I am ordering more pieces, that reward is burning a hole in my pocket. Not sure what I will end up with.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So fun seeing pictures of your orders as they arrive. Yay!

My order is still tracking. Good Doctor, part of my first order, is now in Indianapolis. Will take and post pictures when packages arrive...I believe on Wednesday the 9th.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> Wow, yours look great DarkSecret! Good paint jobs from what I can see on all of them!


Thanks js1620 I really like them. Paint jobs were pretty good. I can't say I have a favorite like them all.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> So fun seeing pictures of your orders as they arrive. Yay!
> 
> My order is still tracking. Good Doctor, part of my first order, is now in Indianapolis. Will take and post pictures when packages arrive...I believe on Wednesday the 9th.


Can't wait to see your haul GL!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

To anyone wondering what the good doctor looks like, someone posted this to my page. Very cool! Can't wait to get my order it's driving me crazy lol


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> nope, no i didn't. I got Dr Screamy sorry


As you should given your hubby is a Doctor. 🎃 👨‍⚕️🏥


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Boneys80 said:


> To anyone wondering what the good doctor looks like, someone posted this to my page. Very cool! Can't wait to get my order it's driving me crazy lol


You and me both. I'm checking my tracking far too frequently haha


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Boneys80 said:


> To anyone wondering what the good doctor looks like, someone posted this to my page. Very cool! Can't wait to get my order it's driving me crazy lol


I like that the Doctor is being used as a candy dish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneys80 said:


> To anyone wondering what the good doctor looks like, someone posted this to my page. Very cool! Can't wait to get my order it's driving me crazy lol


Oooh, and filled with Reese's peanut butter cup miniatures. My favorite. I was just thinking what candy I should fill it with. Excellent choice!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oooh, and filled with Reese's peanut butter cup miniatures. My favorite. I was just thinking what candy I should fill it with. Excellent choice!


How about miniature snicker and milky way bars. Yum!!!🍬


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> I like that the Doctor is being used as a candy dish. Thanks for posting.


I like that too. Never thought about using it for candy instead of a candle. Good choice.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> As you should given your hubby is a Doctor. 🎃 👨‍⚕️🏥


kinda sorta not a doctor anymore. He retired Monday. <3

Now that I see the good doctor, i like him (i think) altho i think the head mirror that fell over his eye should be painted silver. but that's just me.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> kinda sorta not a doctor anymore. He retired Monday. <3
> 
> Now that I see the good doctor, i like him (i think) altho i think the head mirror that fell over his eye should be painted silver. but that's just me.


Hope both you and your husband enjoy his retirement!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> kinda sorta not a doctor anymore. He retired Monday. <3
> 
> Now that I see the good doctor, i like him (i think) altho i think the head mirror that fell over his eye should be painted silver. but that's just me.


A bit of a transition...but oh the possibilities of what you'll be able to do now. Congrats!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thank you so much, Raven Lily. I am not sure about the size of All Smiles but i do like his looks.
> I am afraid that (as usual) I'll be ordering some more pieces. Ugh. Thought i was gettin off easy this year.
> 
> thanks again...great pics!


I think you'd be really happy with the size of All Smiles WWW! And you're more than welcome for the pics!! Now that we've seen your Dr. Dreamy, I just hope you'll share a pic of Dr. Screamy!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> So after dinner walked out onto my porch and lo and behold there was my order!


Your order is perfect, DarkSecret!! Now I'm kicking myself for not getting the Friends Grave, it's going to look great paired with the Friends Tree you have (and the one I'm renting space for in YC's warehouse, ha).... Thank you for the great pic!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> RavenLily - AND THE WINNER IS..........RavenLily. Glad paying the extra shipping wasn't in vain. Your pictures look fantastic. I cannot wait to get my All Smiles and Little Companion. I didn't order the Boney Buzz. What do you think of him? Do I see "Hot Cocoa and Scream" in the picture? I bought that candle too. I love it. Do you think you'll be ordering any more Boneys or Halloween accessories? Thanks again for the pictures.


Yay, I won!! Is my prize your B&BW Candelabra that will go so nicely with my Hot Cocoa & Scream & Vampire Blood candles, Hmmmmm??? Thanks in advance for your generosity, LOL!! I'd like to get the little tealight ghost you got and maybe the Friends Grave, but I'm holding out for a coupon. Buzz is okay, but honestly he's so very similar to the other pumpkin candy/candle jar holder that had the stem lid I'm not sure how I feel- then again, I never know most days LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> kinda sorta not a doctor anymore. He retired Monday. <3
> 
> Now that I see the good doctor, i like him (i think) altho i think the head mirror that fell over his eye should be painted silver. but that's just me.


I think you are right - it should be silver. Do you think it would be a good idea to paint it ourselves if we wanted to? Congratulations on your hubby's retirement. Ahhhh Retirement - that's a word I am looking forward to using one day. Is he into Halloween as much as you are?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i gotta tell y'all. My husband isn't really (well, WASN'T) one of us until we'd been together for a while...but I got him a cameo from Elvira, Mistress of the Dark wishing him a happy retirement. Best...gift...ever. Our last name is pronounced 'do me' (yes, really) and she made a bit of a lark out of that. He's definitely coming around to our way of life now.  Her DD boobs didn't hurt my cause a bit. Lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I think you are right - it should be silver. Do you think it would be a good idea to paint it ourselves if we wanted to?


i think a silver sharpie would work just fine. 
I said 'hey, what do you call that mirror thing that doctors used to wear on their heads?'
he says 'a head mirror?' 
LOLOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yay, I won!! Is my prize your B&BW Candelabra that will go so nicely with my Hot Cocoa & Scream & Vampire Blood candles, Hmmmmm??? Thanks in advance for your generosity, LOL!! I'd like to get the little tealight ghost you got and maybe the Friends Grave, but I'm holding out for a coupon. Buzz is okay, but honestly he's so very similar to the other pumpkin candy/candle jar holder that had the stem lid I'm not sure how I feel- then again, I never know most days LOL


A woman after my own heart, choosing all of my recent Halloween purchases as a prize for winning "Who Will Get Their Boney Bunch Order First" game. I bought the little tealight in the store on Saturday, and I have another coming in my on-line order. I actually like grandma lise's idea of purchasing the ghosts in 3's. They are the perfect size to use in various displays. I like the HF tree and Grave, but, like you, I am waiting for a coupon. Hope they don's sell out before we get one. I thought Buzz was kind of large when I saw in the store on Saturday. Guess he could be used for candy, like the Good Doctor. 

P.S. I'll keep your suggestions in mind as a prize.  😸 👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think a silver sharpie would work just fine.
> I said 'hey, what do you call that mirror thing that doctors used to wear on their heads?'
> he says 'a head mirror?'
> LOLOL


That was just too simple.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

decorate in 3s.
i wonder if they didn't paint the head mirror because they thought it would be confused for an eye patch?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> decorate in 3s.
> i wonder if they didn't paint the head mirror because they thought it would be confused for an eye patch?


grandma lise buys some items in 3's. Not sure how she decides which ones to do that with. Maybe she can ellaborate more on that. I think you might be right about covering up the eye, although, a one eyed doctor would be different.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I buy Votive/Tea Light Holders in threes, sometimes fives. When candle holders are heavily discounted at the end of the season, I'll buy extras of certain pieces. I have 3 or 4 of the bat trees, and 5 sets of the large, medium, and small black metal haunted house silhouettes that held three, two, or one tea lights quite a few years back. Can't remember their release year. They've actually increased in value quite a bit over the years, but I'll never sell them. I've used them in many of my displays. Here's a listing for the small haunted house... YANKEE CANDLE HAUNTED HOUSE SILOUHETTE TEALIGHT HOLDER BLACK BAT HALLOWEEN | eBay


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, I buy Votive/Tea Light Holders in threes, sometimes fives. When candle holders are heavily discounted at the end of the season, I'll buy extras of certain pieces. I have 3 or 4 of the bat trees, and 5 sets of the large, medium, and small black metal haunted house silhouettes that held three, two, or one tea lights quite a few years back. Can't remember their release year. They've actually increased in value quite a bit over the years, but I'll never sell them. I've used them in many of my displays. Here's a listing for the small haunted house... YANKEE CANDLE HAUNTED HOUSE SILOUHETTE TEALIGHT HOLDER BLACK BAT HALLOWEEN | eBay


That makes total sense stocking up on pieces when they go on sale. I looked at the listing for the small haunted house. In the description it states that it uses batteries. Is there something on it that lights up? It is cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> , although, a one eyed doctor would be different.


like he might belong in ...oh, i dunno...an ASYLYUM, maybe?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> like he might belong in ...oh, i dunno...an ASYLYUM, maybe?


Exactly!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, the seller's description confused me too. The seller added a battery operated tea light to the haunted house.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

Little Companion just arrived! I was so anxious for him to get here since he’s sold out online. Now just need to wait for All Smiles to arrive....


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> Little Companion just arrived! I was so anxious for him to get here since he’s sold out online. Now just need to wait for All Smiles to arrive....
> View attachment 736294


He looks great! I love your other pieces too! I am also awaiting an arrival of All Smiles, hopefully next week.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy (Aug 3, 2014)

js1620 said:


> He looks great! I love your other pieces too! I am also awaiting an arrival of All Smiles, hopefully next week.


Thank you. I have previous years' Boney's grouped into scenes. This is the nursery


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> Thank you. I have previous years' Boney's grouped into scenes. This is the nursery


So happy that you finally got him/her. Your display looks great, love the nursery theme!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

love, Love, LOVE your grouping BoneyBunchCrazy!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> Little Companion just arrived! I was so anxious for him to get here since he’s sold out online. Now just need to wait for All Smiles to arrive....
> View attachment 736294


if i was that Scary Poppins, i'd shoot myself...bwahahaha


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I received my package from Yankee today. I ordered 2 All Smiles because I wanted to make sure I received one with a decent paint job. I have to say, the paint job on both pieces is not what I was hoping for. One has more imperfections than the other. I realize the Boney Bunch is notorious for poor painting at times, so I will keep one but I plan on returning the other. I will keep the one that has an imperfection on the front of the coat, but the one with grey paint all around his head has to go. Otherwise, I am very happy with my online and in store purchases. Love the Little Companion and the tealight ghost holders.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## jennyhayes14825 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello! So my orders weren't going thru on Sat so I called to place an order. On Tues it was still showing submitted so I called and I was told it was preparing to ship. I checked today and it still shows submitted so I think it was canceled for some reason. I am so bummed! I always get mine on the release day so I forget how the restock works. Should yankee candle get more of the hospitals and boney's little companion? Thanks for the help!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I received my package from Yankee today. I ordered 2 All Smiles because I wanted to make sure I received one with a decent paint job. I have to say, the paint job on both pieces is not what I was hoping for. One has more imperfections than the other. I realize the Boney Bunch is notorious for poor painting at times, so I will keep one but I plan on returning the other. I will keep the one that has an imperfection on the front of the coat, but the one with grey paint all around his head has to go. Otherwise, I am very happy with my online and in store purchases. Love the Little Companion and the tealight ghost holders.


Ohhh, I'm sorry your All Smiles were anything but, ScareyCarrie! The one looks like he's foaming at the mouth if his mouth was behind his face on his neck- maybe yours can be renamed All Drools Ghouls? I'm really glad you had much better luck with your Little Companion and those adorable ghost tealights- I really am hoping for a coupon before those sell out, they're just so darn cute!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

jennyhayes14825 said:


> Hello! So my orders weren't going thru on Sat so I called to place an order. On Tues it was still showing submitted so I called and I was told it was preparing to ship. I checked today and it still shows submitted so I think it was canceled for some reason. I am so bummed! I always get mine on the release day so I forget how the restock works. Should yankee candle get more of the hospitals and boney's little companion? Thanks for the help!


Hi, so sorry to hear about the delay in your order let's hope YC is correct and it has been submitted. Have you checked your order # status on the website to see if it's still in the warehouse? As for restocking of sold out items, there's no rhyme or reason, some items do and some don't- let's hope if your order really did get canceled you'll be in luck and they'll be restocked


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> if i was that Scary Poppins, i'd shoot myself...bwahahaha


Either that or hope that Booze Hound comes to the rescue, LOL


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

jennyhayes14825 said:


> Hello! So my orders weren't going thru on Sat so I called to place an order. On Tues it was still showing submitted so I called and I was told it was preparing to ship. I checked today and it still shows submitted so I think it was canceled for some reason. I am so bummed! I always get mine on the release day so I forget how the restock works. Should yankee candle get more of the hospitals and boney's little companion? Thanks for the help!


That's not good. I'd be worried too.

I was told yesterday that the shipments from the warehouse are delayed. If you have an email from Yankee Candle with a list of your purchases and an order number, I assume you're okay. When I look up my order history, it says In Warehouse or Shipped. I don't know what Submitted means. Does anyone here know?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I would have picked the one you chose too. It's good you ordered two Boney's All Smiles!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie,happy you received your order, sorry about your All Smiles figures. The one you chose to keep is a pretty decent paint job. I was disappointed in the one I received.The head in the middle of the body is not well defined kinda blends in. Not sure I'll try to reorder. This is the reason I like to buy my pieces at the store. But didn't have much of a choice this year as five pieces were online only. I was happy with the Little Companion I received. I see where Grandma Lise got an email about a delay at the warehouse? Wonder what that is about? JennyHayes14825 is having difficulty ordering as well. I might wait before I place anymore online orders.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> View attachment 736355


i would touch that up with sharpie


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i would touch that up with sharpie


That's my plan.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm sorry about your All Smiles' ScareyCarrie. It's a good thing you ordered two. With this year being as weird as it is, a lot of us have to place our orders online and blindly hope for decent paint jobs. I think I would choose the one with the mark on his coat as well, given the choice between the two. In good news, your Little Companion looks great!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told on the phone on Thursday, when I was completing my order, of the shipping delay at the warehouse. That's all I know.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

So my packages got their estimated delivery date moved to today, but my tracking hasn't been updated since last night. I was hoping maybe I would get everything before the massive California heat wave begins this Sunday but looks like that won't be happening!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> ScareyCarrie,happy you received your order, sorry about your All Smiles figures. The one you chose to keep is a pretty decent paint job. I was disappointed in the one I received.The head in the middle of the body is not well defined kinda blends in. Not sure I'll try to reorder. This is the reason I like to buy my pieces at the store. But didn't have much of a choice this year as five pieces were online only. I was happy with the Little Companion I received. I see where Grandma Lise got an email about a delay at the warehouse? Wonder what that is about? JennyHayes14825 is having difficulty ordering as well. I might wait before I place anymore online orders.


We are taking a leap of faith ordering on-line, but for those pieces that are online exclusives, that's just what we all had to do. I was pondering whether to order another and return these two, but, whose to say that one will have a decent paint job. I was so happy with my Little Companion and the ghost tealight holder. Thanks for the heads up about ordering difficulties. I'll wait then.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> So my packages got their estimated delivery date moved to today, but my tracking hasn't been updated since last night. I was hoping maybe I would get everything before the massive California heat wave begins this Sunday but looks like that won't be happening!


Do you have candles in your order? That would worry me with the heat wave coming your way.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Do you have candles in your order? That would worry me with the heat wave coming your way.


Yes, I've got 4 candles coming 😕 

Last year they all arrived melted so I'm kind of expecting it at this point. I ended up just putting them out in the sun and salvaging them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> Yes, I've got 4 candles coming 😕
> 
> Last year they all arrived melted so I'm kind of expecting it at this point. I ended up just putting them out in the sun and salvaging them.


Oh man, that's crazy. Well, at least you were able to salvage them. I hear it's supposed to get so hot on the West Coast. Hard to get "Halloween motivated" when the weather is so darn hot.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I was told on the phone on Thursday, when I was completing my order, of the shipping delay at the warehouse. That's all I know.


I wonder why there is such a delay now. Most of us were able to get our orders placed on Halloween Preview day in a timely fashion.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

mine came today. I haven't opened them...just threw the boxes in the box of the car. I'll open them when we get to FLorida in a couple of days.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> mine came today. I haven't opened them...just threw the boxes in the box of the car. I'll open them when we get to FLorida in a couple of days.


Your willpower is astounding WWW! I couldn't have waited. Wishing you safe travels to the sunny state of Florida!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> I was told on the phone on Thursday, when I was completing my order, of the shipping delay at the warehouse. That's all I know.


I ordered mine early Saturday morning, my status is shipped 8/31 however when you put in the tracking number I get no movement info. Probably still sitting in their warehouse. I wasn't going to order this year but All smiles was the nearest I was going to get to the old one holding the pumpkins so I did.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

amuck amuck said:


> I ordered mine early Saturday morning, my status is shipped 8/31 however when you put in the tracking number I get no movement info. Probably still sitting in their warehouse. I wasn't going to order this year but All smiles was the nearest I was going to get to the old one holding the pumpkins so I did.


If it shipped FedEx, you have to click on "Expand History" to get a complete overview of what's happening with your package. Apologies if I'm stating the obvious...what you've already tried!

I ordered Sat (8/29) at 10 a.m. PST. 

FedEx received the info Tues morning (9/1), then picked it up that night. On Wed (9/2), it left Groveport, OH. On Thurs (9/3) arrived in Indianapolis, IN where I believe it's now sitting. I don't know why I thought it was in transit. Delivery is scheduled for Wed (9/9). So looks like it will take a total of 11 days to get to me. Will your shipment be affected by Hurricane Laura? 

If I'm remembering right from last year, I won't get another update until it arrives at a FedEx hub in Oregon, then it will make its way north to me in Washington.

I'm okay waiting, so long as it gets here! 

It is a bit crazy making though... The order I placed on Thurs afternoon (9/3) hasn't shown up in my Yankee Candle Order History yet. All I have at this point is an emailed order summary and order number. And a second email stating they corrected my shipping address. Am now waiting for a shipping confirmation.

Distracting myself by hitting all my favorite stores for Halloween and Fall decor. Today I came home with miniature pumpkins, socks, kitchen towels, a Day of the Dead blanket for my girlfriend, and a really cute halloween bag with black cats from Joann Fabrics for $1.59. They have a larger bag that features a haunted house for $1.99. Going to go back to get that one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> If it shipped FedEx, you have to click on "Expand History" to get a complete overview of what's happening with your package. Apologies if I'm stating the obvious...what you've already tried!
> 
> I ordered Sat (8/29) at 10 a.m. PST.
> 
> ...


It is fun to shop at our favorite stores this time of year. Sounds like you picked up some great items. I would be all over those 2 Halloween bags too. 

I have heard that Yankee is still trying to get caught up with shipping, and most things are still in the warehouse. From what I heard they won't be shipped until mid-September. Hopefully sooner, but I wouldn't expect it at this point.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> mine came today. I haven't opened them...just threw the boxes in the box of the car. I'll open them when we get to FLorida in a couple of days.


Have a safe trip and let us know how your items are once you open them. 😸


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is all but maybe four of my current boneys.






































































View attachment 736492


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Cont.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Boneybunch15 - WOW!!! What a fantastic collection. Your Boney's are everywhere in your house. Love that. They should make a Boney sitting on a toilet. That would look great in our bathrooms. I want to add Hoots Gravely to my collection one day. He is so darn cute with owls on his shoulders. I keep looking to obtain him at a decent price. 

In your first picture I see what looks like a jar holder with bats on it. Is that from Yankee? 

Absolute love your collection. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh, I want the Frankenstein couple dancing too. Hopefully, I will own them someday.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Cont.
> View attachment 736502
> View attachment 736503
> View attachment 736504
> ...


What a gorgeous collection! Thank you for sharing your photos with all of us 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow @Boneybunch15 I don't know how you did it! Am LOVING your themed displays. Love the pieces you chose for your kitchen too! Please, please retake and repost the first picture. So many of my favorite pieces are in that display. Makes me SO HAPPY to see them.

What was your process for putting all these scenes together? How long did it take you? All I can say is wow. Just wow!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I have heard that Yankee is still trying to get caught up with shipping, and most things are still in the warehouse. From what I heard they won't be shipped until mid-September. Hopefully sooner, but I wouldn't expect it at this point.


Thank you so much for letting us know ScareyCarrie. My last order hasn't shown up in my Order History yet. If not there by Monday or Tuesday, I'll try not to stress about it. I wonder what slowed things down. Less staffing due to COVID-19 spacing requirements for warehouse workers? A delayed overseas shipment? We'll probably never know... This has been the craziest year!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15 I tried, really tried to narrow down my list of favorite displays. No can do though. High School Prom; Cat Ladies; Kitchen; Boney Circus, Law Enforcement, Boney Holmes; and Boneys with owls. Am curious, which four pieces did you not put out?

Thanks so much for brightening our day with your creative displays.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. This collection is massive, but it really gives me so much joy.
The item on the bottom shelf with the bats is an LED candle. I got it at homegoods here in Tx.
It took me about 3 hrs to get everything unpacked and placed, then changing my mind. This was with my daughter helping.
I had a list of the themes I wanted and a rough idea where I wanted most. My house is small, so there weren't that many places.
I just felt that putting as many as possible in themes would make it easier.
The ones that are not in the pics are wake the dead and the 2010 couple in bed.
They were in my bedroom while my husband was sleeping.

The other two are the spider boney and the golfer.






















Better view of the first pic.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

BoneyBunch15, your collection is awesome! I loved how you put those pieces together that compliment each other, I can understand how it must have taken a lot of time to set up. But it is worth the enjoyment you will get seeing them now through Halloween. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Boneybunch15 - They should make a Boney sitting on a toilet. That would look great in our bathrooms.


I forget what it's called because it's still packed away but I have that weird Boney Bunch piece with the Crocodile and the toilet- it was so weird I just had to have it- I just can't imagine why I was attracted to such an oddball item?? 🤪


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Yay!! The Halloween Friends Tree I ordered on 8/31 with economy shipping is actually in KS today- although it says delivery date pending- I think the post office is going to make the final delivery from the tracking # info. Maybe I'll actually get it before the usual economy 2-3 week time frame- I hope it's as cute in person!

@Boneybunch15 Thank you for sharing your awesome collection!! My hubby already complains about the ones I've bought since I discovered them, I'd probably be in divorce court by now if I had your collection, ha!

@grandma lise So glad you were able to get out and do some Halloween hunting while waiting for your BB's to arrive- sounds like you got some great goodies! I found an adorable Fitz and Floyd Halloween Jack-O-Lantern W/Ghosts large candy dish that I got a great price on winning an eBay auction- I can't wait to see it in person but I'm so nervous it will be broken in shipping. Hopefully the seller will take a lot of care in packing it- It's going to look great accompanying some Boneys!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Your willpower is astounding WWW! I couldn't have waited. Wishing you safe travels to the sunny state of Florida!


nah, i just knew i'd not be able to get them back into the box to pack them into the car. I'll open them tomorrow afternoon. 

So far so good on the travels altho the lack of mask-wearing in the state of North Carolina kinda freaked me out.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I hope you'll post a picture of your candy dish when it arrives. While looking for your find, I found this... Vintage Fitz & Floyd 1988 Dancing Ghosts Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Halloween 7.5" | eBay Didn't know it existed. I'd love to have it!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't know if anyone posted pics of the ghost tealight holder lit up yet. I know someone asked to see it lit up so I took a few pics using a couple different effects. 👻

Ghost takes two tea lights. They are in the back of him. He is not an enclosed holder. This is using two yellow tea lights...

https://i.postimg.cc/pdDWQwvG/EC10-A42-B-0-D88-4-FF9-BA5-E-0-DBDB813-FD26.jpg


Ghost using white fairy lights (taken with the lights on)...

https://i.postimg.cc/VNBw0X92/2-AF4-AEB4-5-BDE-4-E4-F-96-A4-E1-EF13-D3-F1-C6.jpg


Ghost using white fairy lights (taken with the lights off)...

https://i.postimg.cc/CKYT0zy7/14-D3-ADAD-97-A4-4-A3-A-8-D58-436-EA2221-E50.jpg


Ghost using blue fairy lights (taken with the lights on)...

https://i.postimg.cc/YS8VwRz2/C8-F4593-D-57-E2-4-D95-BCA9-05-D602-DD3-BD0.jpg


Ghost using blue fairy lights (taken with the lights off)...

https://i.postimg.cc/VLQcg772/C12-A58-A9-DD8-F-4-EFF-8950-5-DE4-DAF37-C9-D.jpg


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> nah, i just knew i'd not be able to get them back into the box to pack them into the car. I'll open them tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> So far so good on the travels altho the lack of mask-wearing in the state of North Carolina kinda freaked me out.


Disturbing to hear that about NC. Hope you don't run into that elsewhere. Take care!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Don't know if anyone posted pics of the ghost tealight holder lit up yet. I know someone asked to see it lit up so I took a few pics using a couple different effects. 👻
> 
> Ghost takes two tea lights. They are in the back of him. He is not an enclosed holder. This is using two yellow tea lights...
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the photos. I had only tried flame tealights as I can't find the battery ones I bought last year. I did notice that the flame lights just don''t last that long. Not sure what I will end up using.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I hope you'll post a picture of your candy dish when it arrives. While looking for your find, I found this... Vintage Fitz & Floyd 1988 Dancing Ghosts Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Halloween 7.5" | eBay Didn't know it existed. I'd love to have it!


I have never seen that before. I really like it. I have seen some of the Fitz & Floyd pieces at Home Goods, most of them are really detailed. I haven't bought any because most are quite expensive. But I did notice that they don't last long, so someone is buying them up.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you, Spookykittycat! Your pictures are exactly what I was hoping to see. Those blue fairy lights look particularly awesome. 

Loving everyone's BB pictures/collections.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I forget what it's called because it's still packed away but I have that weird Boney Bunch piece with the Crocodile and the toilet- it was so weird I just had to have it- I just can't imagine why I was attracted to such an oddball item?? 🤪


I wonder why you bought that one too...  Now that you mention it, I remember that piece. If you can find it, please post a picture. Thanks.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I wonder why you bought that one too...  Now that you mention it, I remember that piece. If you can find it, please post a picture. Thanks.


Haha I bought that crocodile piece too. I'm not sure why. I never display it!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

If anyone has the golfer boney, do you pair him up with any other. Boneys? He is my red headed stepchild at the moment. He just isn't fitting in.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yay!! The Halloween Friends Tree I ordered on 8/31 with economy shipping is actually in KS today- although it says delivery date pending- I think the post office is going to make the final delivery from the tracking # info. Maybe I'll actually get it before the usual economy 2-3 week time frame- I hope it's as cute in person!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 Thank you for sharing your awesome collection!! My hubby already complains about the ones I've bought since I discovered them, I'd probably be in divorce court by now if I had your collection, ha!
> 
> @grandma lise So glad you were able to get out and do some Halloween hunting while waiting for your BB's to arrive- sounds like you got some great goodies! I found an adorable Fitz and Floyd Halloween Jack-O-Lantern W/Ghosts large candy dish that I got a great price on winning an eBay auction- I can't wait to see it in person but I'm so nervous it will be broken in shipping. Hopefully the seller will take a lot of care in packing it- It's going to look great accompanying some Boneys!


Yay!!! So happy that your Halloween Friends Tree is making some progress to your home. Sounds like it is being delivered via Pony Express. 🐎

Please post a picture of your Fitz and Floyd candy dish. It sounds so cute. It is a great feeling when you win an Ebay auction. Are you like me, sitting looking at the countdown until the auction ends? Whenever I win something that is fragile, I always message the seller when I submit the payment asking them to please wrap and pack the item carefully to avoid damage during shipping. So far so good with my fragile items.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Haha I bought that crocodile piece too. I'm not sure why. I never display it!


Probably because it is so unique.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Don't know if anyone posted pics of the ghost tealight holder lit up yet. I know someone asked to see it lit up so I took a few pics using a couple different effects. 👻
> 
> Ghost takes two tea lights. They are in the back of him. He is not an enclosed holder. This is using two yellow tea lights...
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing all of these pictures with us. I have been on the fence about picking up this ghost tealight holder, but, now that I see it lit up, I think I need to add this to my decor. I like the white fairy lights. Great idea. Thanks again.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> If anyone has the golfer boney, do you pair him up with any other. Boneys? He is my red headed stepchild at the moment. He just isn't fitting in.


I always envisioned a Boney Estate with a mansion, trees, and a pond, with the Boney fisherman in the pond and the golfer hitting the golf ball nearby.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Haha I bought that crocodile piece too. I'm not sure why. I never display it!


Thank you. I did too. Highly detailed yes. Interesting, kind of. But I don't even like bathroom humor pieces, and it's huge. I think we all went a little Boney Crazy that year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just in case you want to place another Yankee order this coupon may come in handy. Today only.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I always envisioned a Boney Estate with a mansion, trees, and a pond, with the Boney fisherman in the pond and the golfer hitting the golf ball nearby.


I could picture it now. Great scene.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh @SPOOKYKITTYCAT you are the best for posting these pictures. Thank you! I love playing with lighting effects. I ordered the ghost. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Every year Spirit Halloween sells these ghosts/skulls with multi-color tea lights in them for $3 near in the check-out line area. I buy them then remove the tea lights for use in my displays. If you can find some, I think you'll have fun with those too. By turning them on at different times, you can sometimes create some fun, colorful lighting sequences. 

Each year, I carefully box all my Halloween themed tea lights and fairy lights. And by the next year, I honestly can't remember where I stowed them. I hope I can find them! UGH! They are fun to use in haunted houses, also in molded glass candle holders too. And I love playing with the porcelain ghosts.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I could picture it now. Great scene.


Oh, and with ghost rider too galloping through the trees.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just in case you want to place another Yankee order this coupon may come in handy. Today only.
> View attachment 736595


Thank you ScareyCarrie!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oh @SPOOKYKITTYCAT you are the best for posting these pictures. Thank you! I love playing with lighting effects. I ordered the ghost. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Every year Spirit Halloween sells these ghosts/skulls with multi-color tea lights in them for $3 near in the check-out line area. I buy them then remove the tea lights for use in my displays. If you can find some, I think you'll have fun with those too. By turning them on at different times, you can sometimes create some fun, colorful lighting sequences.
> 
> Each year, I carefully box all my Halloween themed tea lights and fairy lights. And by the next year, I honestly can't remember where I stowed them. I hope I can find them! UGH! They are fun to use in haunted houses, also in molded glass candle holders too. And I love playing with the porcelain ghosts.


I would love to get some of those multi-color tealights for some of my holders. I'll have to check some stores to see if I can find some. I am like you, I buy lights,etc., and then I can never figure out where I put them.....so.....there I go buying more.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Boneybunch15 - WOW!!! What a fantastic collection. Your Boney's are everywhere in your house. Love that. They should make a Boney sitting on a toilet. That would look great in our bathrooms. I want to add Hoots Gravely to my collection one day. He is so darn cute with owls on his shoulders. I keep looking to obtain him at a decent price.
> 
> In your first picture I see what looks like a jar holder with bats on it. Is that from Yankee?
> 
> Absolute love your collection. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


There is an auction on ebay right now for Hoot Gravely. $19.99 starting bid with 12.00 shipping.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> There is an auction on ebay right now for Hoot Gravely. $19.99 starting bid with 12.00 shipping.


Oh, thank you so much. I'll check it out now.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

DarkSecret said:


> Disturbing to hear that about NC. Hope you don't run into that elsewhere. Take care!


oh, but we did. South Carolina was just as bad. And that's why they have a raging pandemic in those two states.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, but we did. South Carolina was just as bad. And that's why they have a raging pandemic in those two states.


That's crazy. What is with people? I see so many here in Illinois that do not wear masks either, and look at our numbers.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I continue to be concerned about wearing a mask, social distancing, and washing hands. Here's a comparison of two counties in our state. The first delayed wearing masks and didn't lock down as hard, the second wore masks from the beginning and took the lock down very seriously.

The first county is in eastern washington and may be more rural and agriculturally based; the second is in western washington.

Population 250,873 vs. 229,247 (population of each county's largest city is around 90,000)
Confirmed Cases 11,059 vs. 1,139
Hospitalizations 770 vs. 84
Deaths 243 vs. 39
% of Deaths 2.2% vs. 3.4%
(deaths/confirmed cases)
Total Tests 61,706 vs. 51,723

Comparing our confirmed case curves, the eastern and western counties started rising in early March. The eastern county continued to rise and peaked on June 5th at 173 cases (that's in one day); the western county had three smaller peaks: 19 cases on March 25th, 14 cases on June 23rd, and 11 cases on July 29th. Cases are down in both counties now: 7 day rolling average of cases is 21 in eastern county, 4 western county.

You can do comparisons in your own state. This comparison suggests to me that wearing a mask to "protect you from me" - (if I am asymptomatic, not knowing I'm infected and shedding the virus) - does seem to make a difference.

I don't know what to expect this fall and winter. The death rate suggests more young people were infected in the eastern county, more older people were infected in the western county.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't backread all the pages at the moment but I'd forgotten this stuff had been released so I checked out the site & was surprised at so few offerings.

Am I wrong or are there fewer Halloween pieces this year in general, not just Boneys?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCIAG, Boney Bunch is similar to last year. The other four collections may be smaller. The website is poorly organized this year. It's easier to see the collections in the catalog.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I continue to be concerned about wearing a mask, social distancing, and washing hands. Here's a comparison of two counties in our state. The first wore masks from the beginning, the second delayed doing so and didn't lock down as hard.
> 
> The first county is in eastern washington and may be more rural and agriculturally based; the second is in western washington.
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting comparison. Every day they report the Illinois numbers and they appear to be climbing. I am also concerned with social distancing, hand washing and mask wearing. I see so many people not wearing masks in my neighborhood, on public transportation and at work. Or, they have a mask on with their nose exposed. That does absolutely nothing to protect you or me. You must cover your nose and mouth. 

At work we must wear masks all day, and if performing a stress test on a patient, we must wear all the PPE (N95 mask, isolation gown, gloves, and shield. This is because of the respiratory factor involved with someone working out. 

This Fall and WInter will be interesting, to say the least. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> RCIAG, Boney Bunch is similar to last year. The other two collections may be smaller. The website is poorly organized this year. It's easier to see the collections in the catalog.


Yes, I am grateful that I have a catalog to look at.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boney Bunch...12 (no 13!) + repeat from last year
Skull...3 - (some or all are repeats?)
Ghoulie Ghost...5
Halloween Friends...6 + repeat from last year
Sweet Treats...4

The two ceramic cauldrons with scented candles will not be available this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Boney Bunch...12 + repeat from last year
> Skull...3 - (some or all are repeats?)
> Ghoulie Ghost...6
> Halloween Friends...6 + repeat from last year
> Sweet Treats...4


Thank you for breaking it down. That helps those that are not aware of what's available.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, it's so surreal that we have a hospital theme this year. I still can't believe it. Even so, luckily for YC, the collection seems to have been received well.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, it's so surreal that we have a hospital theme this year. I still can't believe it. Even so, luckily for YC, the collection seems to have been received well.


It is. The collection has been received well by Boney Bunch collectors, both old and new. It seems to have drawn in some that "gave up" on the BB due to size discrepancies/price. I like this years collection.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I think as others have said previously that they listened to what we wanted...finally! Scale appears to be okay, but I won't know until I see it in person. We got another boney child, and we got a piece that ties in with the early collection. Yay!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I think as others have said previously that they listened to what we wanted...finally! Scale appears to be okay, but I won't know until I see it in person. We got another boney child, and we got a piece that ties in with the early collection. Yay!


So happy with my Little Companion. That piece will go well with the kids from a couple of years ago. Please let us know what you think of the entire collection once you receive yours.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Bonesy the Therapy Dog is sold out. Looks like Good Doctor will be next to sell out as it's "trending".


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I love Little Companion too. I also like that they paired Bonesy with a skull instead of a jack-o-lantern. So glad you posted pictures of Boney's All Smiles. I would have missed out on that one otherwise.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I love Little Companion too. I also like that they paired Bonesy with a skull instead of a jack-o-lantern. So glad you posted pictures of Boney's All Smiles. I would have missed out on that one otherwise.


I thought for sure that the All Smiles would be the first to sell out, as it is reminiscent of the earlier ones. Does Yankee ever restock the ones that are out of stock?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That is a very interesting comparison. Every day they report the Illinois numbers and they appear to be climbing. I am also concerned with social distancing, hand washing and mask wearing. I see so many people not wearing masks in my neighborhood, on public transportation and at work. Or, they have a mask on with their nose exposed. That does absolutely nothing to protect you or me. You must cover your nose and mouth.
> 
> At work we must wear masks all day, and if performing a stress test on a patient, we must wear all the PPE (N95 mask, isolation gown, gloves, and shield. This is because of the respiratory factor involved with someone working out.
> 
> This Fall and WInter will be interesting, to say the least. Stay safe my friends.


You too ScareyCarrie, I hope to see a down turn in the number of cases, but if people aren't vigilant, it could be a very bad winter.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I thought for sure that the All Smiles would be the first to sell out, as it is reminiscent of the earlier ones. Does Yankee ever restock the ones that are out of stock?


That's a good question. I recall a few pieces being made available again briefly in past years, but in those cases, you had to be on the site, here or YC, when it happened to know, and even if you ordered it successfully, sometimes they'd come back and say orders exceeded what was available. This happened with the porcelain ghosts that sold out almost immediately one year. Others may recall more examples.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

I think most of us found something to like about this year's collection. I seem never to be able to predict the most popular piece though. I placed another order yesterday for the Good Doctor and another All Smiles as I wasn't happy with the paint job on the one I got. Keeping my fingers crossed. I am really liking the Ghoulie Ghost Jar cylinder I got. I put a tealight tower in it the other night and I loved the way it flickered and showed off all the little ghosts. I really didn't need another, but I liked it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I really like the Ghoulie Ghost votive holder that I have. The ghosts flicker so nicely with a tealight in it. I am happy with Yankee's ghosts this year, especially the smaller tealight one with the 3 heads. Like you, I cannot predict which BB will sell out first. Hope you get an All Smiles with a good paint job.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Bonesy the Therapy Dog is sold out. Looks like Good Doctor will be next to sell out as it's "trending".


but do we REALLY know if it's truly 'trending'...maybe those are the ones they WANT to increase sales on.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> but do we REALLY know if it's truly 'trending'...maybe those are the ones they WANT to increase sales on.


I also wondered what it meant when I first saw it, and asked for opinions here. That's just what I've been observing happening so far.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. I had only tried flame tealights as I can't find the battery ones I bought last year. I did notice that the flame lights just don''t last that long. Not sure what I will end up using.


You’re right, regular flame tealights don't last that long. And once they start burning down they get dimmer. I bought some timer tealights from Amazon a while back and love them. They run for I think 8 hours and then turn off.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

Impy said:


> Thank you, Spookykittycat! Your pictures are exactly what I was hoping to see. Those blue fairy lights look particularly awesome.
> 
> Loving everyone's BB pictures/collections.


You’re welcome!😽

I like the way it looks best with the lights as opposed to the candles. Looks brighter.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Thank you for sharing all of these pictures with us. I have been on the fence about picking up this ghost tealight holder, but, now that I see it lit up, I think I need to add this to my decor. I like the white fairy lights. Great idea. Thanks again.


You’re welcome!😽 I wasn’t sure as to how big the ghost was when I first saw it online. It’s a good size. He’s about 7” tall. I am soooo glad I got him. Very very pleased! You will be too if you get him! Hope it's still available!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Oh @SPOOKYKITTYCAT you are the best for posting these pictures. Thank you! I love playing with lighting effects. I ordered the ghost. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Every year Spirit Halloween sells these ghosts/skulls with multi-color tea lights in them for $3 near in the check-out line area. I buy them then remove the tea lights for use in my displays. If you can find some, I think you'll have fun with those too. By turning them on at different times, you can sometimes create some fun, colorful lighting sequences.
> 
> Each year, I carefully box all my Halloween themed tea lights and fairy lights. And by the next year, I honestly can't remember where I stowed them. I hope I can find them! UGH! They are fun to use in haunted houses, also in molded glass candle holders too. And I love playing with the porcelain ghosts.


You definitely will not be disappointed with the ghost.👻 He’s So cute! I will check out those lights you mentioned, they sound like fun! Thank you!🤗 

Oh I do the same with storing decorations and then trying to find them when I want them.😁 Even when storing them in containers and putting them where I know they are I still never can find them when I want them.😁


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I would love to get some of those multi-color tealights for some of my holders. I'll have to check some stores to see if I can find some. I am like you, I buy lights,etc., and then I can never figure out where I put them.....so.....there I go buying more.


Yep! And then when you buy more lights it’s then that you find the ones you were looking for!😁


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> You’re right, regular flame tealights don't last that long. And once they start burning down they get dimmer. I bought some timer tealights from Amazon a while back and love them. They run for I think 8 hours and then turn off.


Do you recall the name of the timer tealights you purchased off of Amazon? I would love to order some. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> You’re welcome!😽 I wasn’t sure as to how big the ghost was when I first saw it online. It’s a good size. He’s about 7” tall. I am soooo glad I got him. Very very pleased! You will be too if you get him! Hope it's still available!


Thanks. I definitely want to add him to my decor.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I also wondered what it meant when I first saw it, and asked for opinions here. That's just what I've been observing happening so far.


I am not sure if "trending" means people are watching the item or purchasing the item.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Do you recall the name of the timer tealights you purchased off of Amazon? I would love to order some. Thanks.


Here are the ones I got. They stay on six hours, not eight like I thought. But I love them! Beats having to turn them on and off all the time like other ones!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VQ3DQ6A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Can anyone post front, back and side photos of the ghost in their display in natural light? Not with a solid background but just in its normal setting on a table or wherever. Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Here are the ones I got. They stay on six hours, not eight like I thought. But I love them! Beats having to turn them on and off all the time like other ones!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VQ3DQ6A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks so much. I'll check it out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

What times do all of you set your timer tealights to go on? I do not currently have timer tealights (that is soon to change), but I do have Halloween lights on a timer. I set those to start at 8:00 p.m.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

pretty sure the tealights will 'set' themselves when you turn them on. They're not very sophisticated...you turn them on at 8pm and they will run until 2 pm then turn on 18 hrs later (well, i guess that IS pretty sophisticated actually).


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Here are the ones I got. They stay on six hours, not eight like I thought. But I love them! Beats having to turn them on and off all the time like other ones!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VQ3DQ6A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you SpookyKittyCat! These look great and I love the timer feature. I just ordered some.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I hope I finally get my delivery today! FedEx seems to be all messed up in my area. All my packages have not been updated in tracking since last Friday, but I'm thinking that's just because Labor Day slowed everything down.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> pretty sure the tealights will 'set' themselves when you turn them on. They're not very sophisticated...you turn them on at 8pm and they will run until 2 pm then turn on 18 hrs later (well, i guess that IS pretty sophisticated actually).


If they are like the lights I have with timers, yes, they do set themselves once you turn them on. I was just asking everyone what time they start their tealights.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

DarkSecret said:


> I think it was Impy that wanted to see the back of the ghost. Probably not what you expected. I know when I first saw it I thought it was a complete figurine. It is a fairly heavy piece and at first I thought it was resin, but turns out it is ceramic. I haven't put tealights in it yet.


Thanks for sharing these photos. I am on the fence about getting this ghost because of the open back. Does this bother anyone or affect your display? I am afraid that if I don’t get it then I will regret it when it sells out. On the other hand I am not sure I will like it. I did purchase the little ceramic Ghost tea light holder and love it. I wish I had ordered two. I also purchased the ghost jar candle holder and am pleased with it although I wish the glass was thicker. It seems fragile.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Uh oh... I just got an update on 2 of my 3 packages from Yankee. They both now say "lost in transit"


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

js1620 said:


> Uh oh... I just got an update on 2 of my 3 packages from Yankee. They both now say "lost in transit"


oh no!!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

What's weird is that my third package from Yankee (with All Smiles) scanned in near my house this morning so I thought it would be delivered, but then it scanned in an hour ago as in transit to San Francisco. It seems to be going in the wrong direction, so I'm worried about that one.

As for the two "lost in transit", I called FedEx and they said I would be on hold for over 2 hours before speaking with a representative. I just hung up. I think I'll try emailing Yankee and see what they say, and if I'll end up with a refund.

I am super disappointed, but I was kind of expecting it after my packages stopped moving in the tracking system.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Uh oh... I just got an update on 2 of my 3 packages from Yankee. They both now say "lost in transit"


OH NOOOOO!!!! I hope it's just some sort of internal screw up and that they do get delivered, js1620!! I had something similar happen with Amazon, but despite being told it was lost in transit my package did finally make it here. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

RavenLily said:


> OH NOOOOO!!!! I hope it's just some sort of internal screw up and that they do get delivered, js1620!! I had something similar happen with Amazon, but despite being told it was lost in transit my package did finally make it here. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you RavenLily. I'm crossing my fingers too! I'm still holding out a little bit of hope--- maybe they'll just show up on my porch this week 🤞


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I hope you'll post a picture of your candy dish when it arrives. While looking for your find, I found this... Vintage Fitz & Floyd 1988 Dancing Ghosts Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Halloween 7.5" | eBay Didn't know it existed. I'd love to have it!


I just love those ghosts, Grandma Lise!! Hopefully there will be more and we BOTH can have them- they're SO cute!! I'll try and find an image of the Jack O Lantern Ghost Bowl I bought on eBay!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos. I am on the fence about getting this ghost because of the open back. Does this bother anyone or affect your display? I am afraid that if I don’t get it then I will regret it when it sells out. On the other hand I am not sure I will like it. I did purchase the little ceramic Ghost tea light holder and love it. I wish I had ordered two. I also purchased the ghost jar candle holder and am pleased with it although I wish the glass was thicker. It seems fragile.


Welcome to the forum Reaper20??

It's up to you...but I would get it (and did), even if you display it on a table rather than near a wall. Porcelain glows, ceramic doesn't. Now that people are posting pictures of it lit, I anticipate it will sell out soon. 

I collect ghosts. Rarely do I find them in porcelain. This is a classic piece that will never go out of style.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos. I am on the fence about getting this ghost because of the open back. Does this bother anyone or affect your display? I am afraid that if I don’t get it then I will regret it when it sells out. On the other hand I am not sure I will like it. I did purchase the little ceramic Ghost tea light holder and love it. I wish I had ordered two. I also purchased the ghost jar candle holder and am pleased with it although I wish the glass was thicker. It seems fragile.


Reaper2020?? I like this ghost. I can't tell you my surprise when it was handed to me and I saw the open back. I thought it was the complete ghost. I will tell you it is heavy. I like the way it looks all lit up. The porcelain is kinda of sparkly. I think you will like it. If not you can always return it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I just love those ghosts, Grandma Lise!! Hopefully there will be more and we BOTH can have them- they're SO cute!! I'll try and find an image of the Jack O Lantern Ghost Bowl I bought on eBay!


I cannot wait to see you pictures of your Ebay treasure. It's so exciting adding a new piece to your collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> Reaper2020?? I like this ghost. I can't tell you my surprise when it was handed to me and I saw the open back. I thought it was the complete ghost. I will tell you it is heavy. I like the way it looks all lit up. The porcelain is kinda of sparkly. I think you will like it. If not you can always return it.


I picked it up when I went to Yankee's Halloween preview. It is a heavy piece, which is good, as it will stand firm wherever you might put it. I didn't buy it, but I should probably pick one up before it sells out. I am so in love with the small ghost tealights that I bought 2 more, for a total of 3 (are you proud of me grandma lise)


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> Uh oh... I just got an update on 2 of my 3 packages from Yankee. They both now say "lost in transit"


Oh no!!! Like RavenLily said, hopefully they will still arrive safe and sound.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos. I am on the fence about getting this ghost because of the open back. Does this bother anyone or affect your display? I am afraid that if I don’t get it then I will regret it when it sells out. On the other hand I am not sure I will like it. I did purchase the little ceramic Ghost tea light holder and love it. I wish I had ordered two. I also purchased the ghost jar candle holder and am pleased with it although I wish the glass was thicker. It seems fragile.


I picked up 3 of those cute little ghost tealight holders. I just love them. 👻👻👻


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I cannot wait to see you pictures of your Ebay treasure. It's so exciting adding a new piece to your collection.


I found a pic on google images- hopefully the one I’m getting will be just as boo tiful and be similar to the BB orange 😊


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Welcome to the forum Reaper20??
> 
> It's up to you...but I would get it (and did), even if you display it on a table rather than near a wall. Porcelain glows, ceramic doesn't. Now that people are posting pictures of it lit, I anticipate it will sell out soon.
> 
> I collect ghosts. Rarely do I find them in porcelain. This is a classic piece that will never go out of style.


Thank you! Would you consider posting photos of your ghost collection? I appreciate your advice on this piece. I went ahead and ordered it. I wanted a second tea light ghost so added that and the skeleton tea light holder as well. I bought the Friends Tree last year but think the ghost tea light on it looks like a marshmallow, LOL! I may switch the ghost for the skeleton. I read somewhere, perhaps a Boney Love post on Facebook, that they are interchangeable.

When I placed my first order several days ago I picked up the All Smiles boney and the Boney Buzz pumpkin. For $15.00 I got another Boney Buzz with this order. Does anyone ever do duplicates like that?


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

DarkSecret said:


> Reaper2020?? I like this ghost. I can't tell you my surprise when it was handed to me and I saw the open back. I thought it was the complete ghost. I will tell you it is heavy. I like the way it looks all lit up. The porcelain is kinda of sparkly. I think you will like it. If not you can always return it.


I too thought it was a complete ghost. Thank you for your description of the porcelain.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> I found a pic on google images- hopefully the one I’m getting will be just as boo tiful and be similar to the BB orange 😊
> View attachment 736713


I really like that RavenLily! I especially like the little mouse sitting there, so cute!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I picked it up when I went to Yankee's Halloween preview. It is a heavy piece, which is good, as it will stand firm wherever you might put it. I didn't buy it, but I should probably pick one up before it sells out.


i liked it so much that I ordered a second ghost last night.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

DarkSecret said:


> I really like that RavenLily! I especially like the little mouse sitting there, so cute!


Thank you DarkSecret! I wasn't really even looking for anything in particular when I came across it and just thought it was so adorable, and of course those auctions that are nearing the end on eBay make it all the more fun if you can get in a bid at the last moment and swoop it up for a good price! I think the little black thing on the left side is a cute little bat, well, as cute as a bat can be anyway- and I agree, the mouse is really cute too, as long as he's not a mouse in the house, LOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I found a pic on google images- hopefully the one I’m getting will be just as boo tiful and be similar to the BB orange 😊
> View attachment 736713


ADORABLE!!! That will look great incorporated in the Boney Bunch. Super find. Now I want one. 😉


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> ADORABLE!!! That will look great incorporated in the Boney Bunch. Super find. Now I want one. 😉


Because I love you to pieces, if it arrives broken I'll send you the other half, deal? - friends gotta share!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Woohoo!! My Halloween Friends Tree is somewhere in CA today, just not anywhere near my town- hopefully it doesn't make Halloween Friends with js1620's misplaced delivery. :-(


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Because I love you to pieces, if it arrives broken I'll send you the other half, deal? - friends gotta share!


I'll take that deal all day long. What a pal you are. 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Woohoo!! My Halloween Friends Tree is somewhere in CA today, just not anywhere near my town- hopefully it doesn't make Halloween Friends with js1620's misplaced delivery. :-(


That's great news. Maybe your Friends will help find js1620's misplaced packages.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That's great news. Maybe your Friends will help find js1620's misplaced packages.


Oh man, I sure hope so!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> What's weird is that my third package from Yankee (with All Smiles) scanned in near my house this morning so I thought it would be delivered, but then it scanned in an hour ago as in transit to San Francisco. It seems to be going in the wrong direction, so I'm worried about that one.
> 
> As for the two "lost in transit", I called FedEx and they said I would be on hold for over 2 hours before speaking with a representative. I just hung up. I think I'll try emailing Yankee and see what they say, and if I'll end up with a refund.
> 
> I am super disappointed, but I was kind of expecting it after my packages stopped moving in the tracking system.


Sorry to hear about your lost shipment Js1620. Same thing happened to me last year. I had ordered Til Death Do Us Part and the Friends Tree. I never got it and by the time I reordered, the Friends Tree was out of stock. I found a store 30 miles away and bought the last Friends Tree from them. That unfortunately was not the last problem I had with Fedex. They delivered two Christmas packages to the wrong address. By that time I had just had it! I called Fedex and told them of my previous problems, I'm ashamed to say I really let them have it! Well after about a month my two packages do turn up. Someone had written on both boxes "Delivered to wrong address" Since that time I haven't had any problems with my Fedex deliveries, they finally know where I live. Here's hoping your package finds its way to you soon!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'll take that deal all day long. What a pal you are. 🎃


What can I say? I'm just that kind of friend, ha! And I hope you know now you're gonna get me in trouble with Hubby with all your talk about the tealight ghosts- You made me have to order two and then I had to order the Pierced Pumpkin Tea light to get the free shipping and use my $5 voucher- Hmm! Some friend you are!! LOLOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> What can I say? I'm just that kind of friend, ha! And I hope you know now you're gonna get me in trouble with Hubby with all your talk about the tealight ghosts- You made me have to order two and then I had to order the Pierced Pumpkin Tea light to get the free shipping and use my $5 voucher- Hmm! Some friend you are!! LOLOL


Anything I can do to help......cuz that's the kind of friend I am. You will not be sorry with those tealights. They are adorable. Glad you bought 2. I saw that pierced pumpkin holder, it is really nice. You can leave that out all through Thanksgiving. Good choices RavenLily, and if your hubby divorces you over this, you can come live with me. Just make sure you bring all of your Boney's with, especially the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends pieces. 👻 👻😸😸👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@DarkSecret - I don't blame you for losing it with FedEx. I mean, come on. Their livelihood depends on knowing addresses. Crazy. At least you were able to pick up one of the Halloween Trees last year, even if the drive was a little long to get it. Who knew that they would be offering it again this year, along with Til Death Do Us Part. Happy to hear that FedEx finally figured out where you live, You probably scared them so much so that they will never make you angry again. 🤬😈


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Good choices RavenLily, and if your hubby divorces you over this, you can come live with me. Just make sure you bring all of your Boney's with, especially the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends pieces. 👻 👻😸😸👻


Ruh Roh, I don't possess any Incredible Mr. Bones pieces.... Will my Crocodile in the Toilet piece still get me an invite???


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...

A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...










And here it is again with the smaller porcelain one for comparison...










A ghost chair - (a thrift store find that I use to display an older Yankee Candle haunted house from the Pumpkin Pals collection)...










A Hallmark ghost that swirls and bobs while playing Halloween music...










And here's one more common ceramic mold - (over the years, I've found two in thrift stores)...










Other side...










Collecting and decorating is so much fun! Glad you got the Yankee Candle ghost. I should receive mine in two weeks or so. Looking forward to seeing how you display it!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> I found a pic on google images- hopefully the one I’m getting will be just as boo tiful and be similar to the BB orange 😊
> View attachment 736713


RavenLily, when it arrives, I hope you'll post more pictures of it. I love it! That was one lucky find!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

js1620 It's so upsetting when deliveries get messed up. Hoping your packages show up soon. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @DarkSecret - I don't blame you for losing it with FedEx. I mean, come on. Their livelihood depends on knowing addresses. Crazy. At least you were able to pick up one of the Halloween Trees last year, even if the drive was a little long to get it. Who knew that they would be offering it again this year, along with Til Death Do Us Part. Happy to hear that FedEx finally figured out where you live, You probably scared them so much so that they will never make you angry again. 🤬😈





ScareyCarrie said:


> @DarkSecret - I don't blame you for losing it with FedEx. I mean, come on. Their livelihood depends on knowing addresses. Crazy. At least you were able to pick up one of the Halloween Trees last year, even if the drive was a little long to get it. Who knew that they would be offering it again this year, along with Til Death Do Us Part. Happy to hear that FedEx finally figured out where you live, You probably scared them so much so that they will never make you angry again. 🤬😈


Sadly, yes, it's a pity it got to that. However, being nice did no good!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> @Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...
> 
> A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...
> 
> ...


Grandma Lise, Love, love, love all your ghosts!!!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> @Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...
> 
> A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...
> 
> ...


Wow, I love your ghost collection! Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought Pet cemetary, so I am now going to put the dog lying on the doghouse tart warmer and play dead with it.
So, now I will put Buries Hilton and the golfer together in kind of a country club scene.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I bought Pet cemetary, so I am now going to put the dog lying on the doghouse tart warmer and play dead with it.
> So, now I will put Buries Hilton and the golfer together in kind of a country club scene.


Love that idea!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Ordered!
> 
> I received a "20% off purchase" in an email on Monday - (I think because I signed up for Candle Rewards on Saturday) - also a $10 Candle Reward, but when I tried to order online, couldn't get the system to accept the code for the 20% off as valid. It took about an hour to complete my order by phone, but was worth it because it worked out to the equivalent of a 25% discount on the 8 Halloween pieces I purchased today.
> 
> ...


Well, the good news is that my second order was prepared for shipment today. They said the warehouse delay was 6-8 days, it was 6 days. The bad news is that they didn't give me the "20% off purchase", nor did they give me my $10 Candle Reward, so I was charged $45 more than expected. I assume because I had to work with two different CS reps. The first made the adjustment because their system wasn't working properly. The second had to re-enter my order so many times, I think the adjustment disappeared. I'll have to call tomorrow. Not happy...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, when it arrives, I hope you'll post more pictures of it. I love it! That was one lucky find!


Thank you Grandma Lise, I most definitely will post a picture when it arrives! And WOW, you have the MOST amazing collection of ghosts, and actually so many Halloween related items. If @ScareyCarrie won't let me move in with her when hubby divorces me for all my YC purchases, maybe I'll stand a ghost of a chance moving in with you instead LOL!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise Oh boy, YC customer service should be renamed Customer Disservice, Dissatisfaction Guaranteed! I'm so sorry to hear they messed up your discounts and Rewards. Hopefully you'll get someone who will actually resolve and correct it for you, but it's just so aggravating to have to keep dealing with them over something that should have been done correctly to begin with.

Well, according to Fedex, my Halloween Friends Tree is on the truck for delivery today with a "Scheduled Delivery of Friday, 9/12/20 by the end of the day"- Is it just me, or is something wacky about that??


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> Well, the good news is that my second order was prepared for shipment today. They said the warehouse delay was 6-8 days, it was 6 days. The bad news is that they didn't give me the "20% off purchase", nor did they give me my $10 Candle Reward, so I was charged $45 more than expected. I assume because I had to work with two different CS reps. The first made the adjustment because their system wasn't working properly. The second had to re-enter my order so many times, I think the adjustment disappeared. I'll have to call tomorrow. Not happy...


@grandma lise That sounds so frustrating! I emailed customer service yesterday about my "case of the mysterious missing packages" and despite their system saying they would respond back in 24 hours that time has come and gone. I may call but I'm still hoping everything just appears and I don't have to chase them down for a refund.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Good to know js1620. I may just call tomorrow. Thank you!

First order experience was great. Second has been challenging throughout, and time intensive.

Have you considered calling the carrier? With UPS, pushing "0" gets you through faster, or used to. Don't know about FedEx. Hoping, hoping your package arrives soon.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> Good to know js1620. I may just call tomorrow. Thank you!
> 
> First order experience was great. Second has been challenging throughout, and time intensive.
> 
> Have you considered calling the carrier? With UPS, pushing "0" gets you through faster, or used to. Don't know about FedEx. Hoping, hoping your package arrives soon.


I did try calling FedEx yesterday but was immediately put on hold. I waited a little then was told that the time to speak to a representative was approximately 132 minutes  

Needless to say I hung up. If I don't see anything change on my packages this week I'll try calling them again.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Well, the good news is that my second order was prepared for shipment today. They said the warehouse delay was 6-8 days, it was 6 days. The bad news is that they didn't give me the "20% off purchase", nor did they give me my $10 Candle Reward, so I was charged $45 more than expected. I assume because I had to work with two different CS reps. The first made the adjustment because their system wasn't working properly. The second had to re-enter my order so many times, I think the adjustment disappeared. I'll have to call tomorrow. Not happy...


Grandma Lise, glad your order is about to ship out. I would not be happy if I was shorted out of $45.00. I hope you can get a helpful customer service representative to straighten it out and refund your $45.00.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> I did try calling FedEx yesterday but was immediately put on hold. I waited a little then was told that the time to speak to a representative was approximately 132 minutes
> 
> Needless to say I hung up. If I don't see anything change on my packages this week I'll try calling them again.


js1620, I hope your experience turns out better than mine last year and you get your packages on Friday. Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise Oh boy, YC customer service should be renamed Customer Disservice, Dissatisfaction Guaranteed! I'm so sorry to hear they messed up your discounts and Rewards. Hopefully you'll get someone who will actually resolve and correct it for you, but it's just so aggravating to have to keep dealing with them over something that should have been done correctly to begin with.
> 
> Well, according to Fedex, my Halloween Friends Tree is on the truck for delivery today with a "Scheduled Delivery of Friday, 9/12/20 by the end of the day"- Is it just me, or is something wacky about that??


Hmm...I would be wondering if they meant Friday 9/11 or Saturday 9/12. I Haven't seen a mistake like that from a shipping service!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> Hmm...I would be wondering if they meant Friday 9/11 or Saturday 9/12. I Haven't seen a mistake like that from a shipping service!


Good point ceo418. Makes you wonder???


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Evidently in FedEx's world that delivery status meant today- I found it on my doorstep a little while ago. Anywho, the Halloween Friend's Tree is just adorable!! I'm so happy I bought it, even without a coupon


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

RavenLily said:


> Evidently in FedEx's world that delivery status meant today- I found it on my doorstep a little while ago. Anywho, the Halloween Friend's Tree is just adorable!! I'm so happy I bought it, even without a coupon


So happy you got your Friend's Tree. It is so cute, and you can move them around. Even though I think some fit better in some spots than others. Enjoy!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm considering the Friends tree, since I bought the graveyard. How do the people who have bought it like it?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Ruh Roh, I don't possess any Incredible Mr. Bones pieces.... Will my Crocodile in the Toilet piece still get me an invite???


Okay.....bring the crocodile in the toilet. 🐊🐊🐊🐊


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

My order arrived and it's missing an item ( the canon guy from last year ) and they sent me a random item I did not order . Since the piece from last year is sold out, I am sure they screwed me with that


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

milosalem00 said:


> My order arrived and it's missing an item ( the canon guy from last year ) and they sent me a random item I did not order . Since the piece from last year is sold out, I am sure they screwed me with that


Oh no. I would think Yankee would have a sophisticated system to match orders with supplies. Did you contact customer service?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Evidently in FedEx's world that delivery status meant today- I found it on my doorstep a little while ago. Anywho, the Halloween Friend's Tree is just adorable!! I'm so happy I bought it, even without a coupon


I have a Halloween Tree coming my way too. I felt I had to have one since my "Halloween Friends" here on the forum do. Now we are all truly "Halloween Friends". 🎃 😸 👻

P.S. I hope mine doesn't get lost in transit.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> @Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...
> 
> A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...
> 
> ...


Oh grandma lise - I never tire of seeing your collections. Absolutely fantastic. I didn't realize how much I love ghosts until Yankee offered them in a few different varieties this year. So happy with my ghoulie ghost votive holder and the 3 ghost tealight holders. 👻 👻 👻 👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Well, the good news is that my second order was prepared for shipment today. They said the warehouse delay was 6-8 days, it was 6 days. The bad news is that they didn't give me the "20% off purchase", nor did they give me my $10 Candle Reward, so I was charged $45 more than expected. I assume because I had to work with two different CS reps. The first made the adjustment because their system wasn't working properly. The second had to re-enter my order so many times, I think the adjustment disappeared. I'll have to call tomorrow. Not happy...


That is extremely frustrating, especially since you spent so much time trying to straighten in out with CS. When that happens to me, I get so anxious, I just want it right. Hopefully tomorrows phone call will resolve all the issues and you'll be $45 richer. 💲💲💲


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

milosalem00 said:


> My order arrived and it's missing an item ( the canon guy from last year ) and they sent me a random item I did not order . Since the piece from last year is sold out, I am sure they screwed me with that


I am so sorry this happened to you. Receiving the wrong item after it's sold out is just the worst. I hope they find a way to make this right with you.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Thank you SpookyKittyCat! These look great and I love the timer feature. I just ordered some.


You’re going to really like them!😊


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Uh oh... I just got an update on 2 of my 3 packages from Yankee. They both now say "lost in transit"


Oh no!!🙀 I hope they can be tracked down. Keep after them about it.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

RavenLily said:


> Evidently in FedEx's world that delivery status meant today- I found it on my doorstep a little while ago. Anywho, the Halloween Friend's Tree is just adorable!! I'm so happy I bought it, even without a coupon


Sooo glad you got your order!👏 It was worth the wait!😊


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT (Aug 13, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> @Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...
> 
> A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...
> 
> ...





grandma lise said:


> @Reaper20?? Here's a few from my ghost collection...
> 
> A common ceramic ghost that often can be found in thrift stores. I think I have three of them now, two ceramic, one porcelain...
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!!🙀 Love love lovvvvvvvvve all your ghosts!👻👻👻


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I have a Halloween Tree coming my way too. I felt I had to have one since my "Halloween Friends" here on the forum do. Now we are all truly "Halloween Friends". 🎃 😸 👻
> 
> P.S. I hope mine doesn't get lost in transit.


After reading this, ScareyCarrie, I think I'll always look at it from now on as our official Forum Family Tree with my branch being the one that's just a little knotty and slightly twisted. 🌳😜


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> After reading this, ScareyCarrie, I think I'll always look at it from now on as our official Forum Family Tree with my branch being the one that's just a little knotty and slightly twisted. 🌳😜


Why doesn't that surprise me RavenLily? 🌳🌴


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Talked with Yankee Candle today. My most recent order is it's way and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 16th, which is a lot faster than my first order. Yay!

She believes that even though my first YC email showed an order total of $136 + tax, and my second YC email showed an order total of $180 + tax, I will be charged the lower, correct total. Will watch my account until the charge comes through, hopefully tomorrow. 

When she confirmed my shipping address, it was wrong, again - (my billing and shipping address are different). In checking further, she confirmed that my package IS on its way to the correct address because when I noted the problem and called to have it corrected for that shipment, the request was processed. Phew! 

To prevent this ongoing problem in the future, she took the additional step of setting my shipping address as my "default shipping address". Hoping, hoping, this resolves the problem for all future orders. 

You know, after thinking this through more as I write this, I'm going to stop storing my debit/credit card info with them and go back to only using PayPal. With PayPal, I don't have to worry about security breaches and when I pay for online purchases using PayPal, orders are ALWAYS shipped to my shipping address. 

One more small order to go and I'm done with YC until Halloween 2021. Yay!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, I'd be pulling my hair by now if I were you Grandma Lise! Either that or I'd pouring myself a stiff drinki! I hope you got it straight.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Talked with Yankee Candle today. My most recent order is it's way and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 16th, which is a lot faster than my first order. Yay!
> 
> She believes that even though my first YC email showed an order total of $136 + tax, and my second YC email showed an order total of $180 + tax, I will be charged the lower, correct total. Will watch my account until the charge comes through, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> ...


OMG Grandma Lise, you've sure been put through the wringer with your YC order!! I'm so glad it seems to finally be straightened out **holding breath. I think using PayPal for your future YC purchases is a great idea and something I do also. Another great benefit of using them for your purchases is if your order is mis-delivered or lost, you just open a case with them and they take care of getting the whole thing resolved and your money credited back.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Just checked the status of my package for the umteenth time today. It moved to another FedEx location in the Seattle area, but didn't make it here today. Not sure, but perhaps the fires in Washington and Oregon are affecting shipping routes. If that's the case, this is totally understandable. This has been the craziest year, hasn't it? COVID-19, fires, the upcoming election. Can we just skip to the holidays, then to 2021?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Talked with Yankee Candle today. My most recent order is it's way and is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday the 16th, which is a lot faster than my first order. Yay!
> 
> She believes that even though my first YC email showed an order total of $136 + tax, and my second YC email showed an order total of $180 + tax, I will be charged the lower, correct total. Will watch my account until the charge comes through, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What a nightmare. I really hope that Yankee gets your order straight once and for all. I always use Paypal when I purchase from stores on line. I feel it is safer, and they always have the correct shipping address. I think that would be in your best interest grandma lise. 

You say you have one more small order to make What will you be getting? I like to live vicariously through you.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> OMG Grandma Lise, you've sure been put through the wringer with your YC order!! I'm so glad it seems to finally be straightened out **holding breath. I think using PayPal for your future YC purchases is a great idea and something I do also. Another great benefit of using them for your purchases is if your order is mis-delivered or lost, you just open a case with them and they take care of getting the whole thing resolved and your money credited back.


That's good to know RavenLily. I think I'm going to do that.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I think all that's left to get now is the jar holder and three of the votive/tea light holders from the Ghoulie Ghosts collection (and a bag of unscented tea lights so I get free shipping). I'm dying to see a video of it lit! 

Are you done, or still planning to order some more things?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Still looking for a video of the jar and votive/tealight holder from the Ghoulie Ghost collection. Found this video that shows a bit more of the ghosts at* minute 19:15* - (still looking for a video of it lit!)...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, I think all that's left to get now is the jar holder and three of the votive/tea light holders from the Ghoulie Ghosts collection (and a bag of unscented tea lights so I get free shipping). I'm dying to see a video of it lit!
> 
> Are you done, or still planning to order some more things?


I am thinking of ordering the large tealight ghost and the mummy votive holder that I could interchange on the Halloween Friends tree. That would be it for me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I like your choices. I think they'll be fun to play with. 

Target started putting Halloween tonight, so I'm now able to order my Halloween pyrex containers for "in store pick up" so I don't have to check the store every day. I'll be able to pick them up on the 19th. Hoping Target will have all or most of Halloween out on the floor out by Friday or Saturday. There's only one thing I want. Am checking for it daily. If I get it, I'll post a picture here. 

As for my Yankee Candle package, it's now "pending". Now I'm hoping to get it by Saturday. 

RavenLily, I may pay for faster shipping next year, at least for my first order. It was like this last year too. Wish I'd followed your lead now, especially with three of the Boney Bunch pieces sold out already. You did good!


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, I like your choices. I think they'll be fun to play with.
> 
> Target started putting Halloween tonight, so I'm now able to order my Halloween pyrex containers for "in store pick up" so I don't have to check the store every day. I'll be able to pick them up on the 19th. Hoping Target will have all or most of Halloween out on the floor out by Friday or Saturday. There's only one thing I want. Am checking for it daily. If I get it, I'll post a picture here.
> 
> ...


I'm also thinking I will pay for expedited shipping next year. It would give me reassurance to know everything would get to me faster and I wouldn't have to worry about as many issues (like I'm experiencing now). I definitely think it seems worth the price!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Target started putting Halloween tonight, so I'm now able to order my Halloween pyrex containers for "in store pick up" so I don't have to check the store every day. I'll be able to pick them up on the 19th. Hoping Target will have all or most of Halloween out on the floor out by Friday or Saturday. There's only one thing I want. Am checking for it daily. If I get it, I'll post a picture here.


n
thanks for posting this...i need some storage containers for the new house and the prices at target.com were pretty darn good.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I may pay for faster shipping next year, at least for my first order. It was like this last year too. Wish I'd followed your lead now, especially with three of the Boney Bunch pieces sold out already. You did good!


Grandma Lise I think you and others will be SO much more happier with paying the $8.98 to receive your orders quickly! It's the first time I've done it, but you can't put a price on the stress you get from not knowing if or when you'll get your order, especially if it contains items that have since sold out. My 9/8 order with the ghost and pierced pumpkin tealights is still sitting in the warehouse and since I chose free shipping it's probably going to take up residence there for quite some time.

Ohhh, Grandma Lise, thanks for mentioning the Pyrex storage containers for Halloween. I forgot about them last year and missed out and refuse to pay eBay prices. I ordered the 56 oz Pumpkin and Bats container from Target online and it's supposed to be here this coming Tuesday. Did you get all three patterns? I was tempted to but really don't need that many as I have some other patterns I already had from Costco.

Also, if anyone is in need of candles, B&BW has a promotion on 3-wicks BOGO so the price works out to $12.50 each- I couldn't resist, and to be honest I've been pretty dissatisfied with YC's candles lately, not to mention they've raised their prices.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I got the 56 oz jack-o-lanterns with gray lid and the 32 oz ghosts with orange lid. The cat one with the green words Trick or Treat, Spooky, and Boo is in store now, so I'll likely pick it up today. My pyrex collection is growing. Eventually, I'll have enough to keep my favorites and donate the rest. My kitchen and dish towel collection is completely out of control so likely will be donating some of those this year, that is if I can force myself to do it. I prepare all meals at home, so I'm in the kitchen a lot!

My package was put on a truck 30 miles away this morning and will be delivered today, BUT I fear they won't be able to find my shipping address because it's in a strip mall, and this creates confusion for delivery drivers who are unfamiliar with our city. More anxiety...

This has only happened to me four or so times in 30 years, so I guess I can't complain too much. Twice my package was delivered to one of the other stores in the strip mall. Once it was shipped back to the Ebay seller after it was scanned as delivered by USPS. Seller was not happy. All eventually found their way to me except one that had been scanned as delivered. After 10 days I finally went to the USPS office and inquired there. And this is the interesting part, he walked into the back and brought it out to me with no explanation. There must be a secret room there where packages are not attended to in a timely manner.

Js1620, do you know where your package is now? Hoping, hoping your package finds its way into your arms soon!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> thanks for posting this...i need some storage containers for the new house and the prices at target.com were pretty darn good.


Let us know if you like any of them. I think the 56 oz one is $8 and the 32 oz ones are $6. "Save $10 when you spend $50 on select Halloween costumes and decor*. Ends Sunday." Don't know if that includes pyrex though. That must be why they're pushing to get Halloween out on the floor now.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I got the 56 oz jack-o-lanterns with gray lid and the 32 oz ghosts with orange lid. The cat one with the green words Trick or Treat, Spooky, and Boo is in store now, so I'll likely pick it up today. My pyrex collection is growing. Eventually, I'll have enough to keep my favorites and donate the rest. My kitchen and dish towel collection is completely out of control so likely will be donating some of those this year, that is if I can force myself to do it. I prepare all meals at home, so I'm in the kitchen a lot!
> 
> My package was put on a truck 30 miles away this morning and will be delivered today, BUT I fear they won't be able to find my shipping address because it's in a strip mall, and this creates confusion for delivery drivers who are unfamiliar with our city. More anxiety...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately still no update on my packages. My home office is right next to a window so I'm staring furiously at all the FedEx trucks that drive on my street lol

I hope yours arrives today without issues or misdeliveries!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise D'oh!! When I first looked at the 56 oz Pyrex I thought those leaves were bats that are on the sides of the jack-o-lanterns- after reading your post I re-looked at the pic and realized I was the batty one!

For anyone thinking about buying the YC Halloween Friends Tree, I think I've figured out a way to see what's running low on stock- It seems as they move Halloween things closer on the site to the out-of-stock items their inventory #'s are running low- to test it, I kept adding the + numbers to increase the amount of Trees to my bag and it wouldn't put them in there until it finally said "We’re sorry, but only (14) of Friends are currently available. Please select a smaller number and try again."


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise D'oh!! When I first looked at the 56 oz Pyrex I thought those leaves were bats that are on the sides of the jack-o-lanterns- after reading your post I re-looked at the pic and realized I was the batty one!
> 
> For anyone thinking about buying the YC Halloween Friends Tree, I think I've figured out a way to see what's running low on stock- It seems as they move Halloween things closer on the site to the out-of-stock items their inventory #'s are running low- to test it, I kept adding the + numbers to increase the amount of Trees to my bag and it wouldn't put them in there until it finally said "We’re sorry, but only (14) of Friends are currently available. Please select a smaller number and try again."


I just put 75 in my cart with no issues. That was highest number I tried.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, maybe it was grandma lise's well wishes or RavenLily's Halloween Friend's sleuthing but I was shocked to open up my front door after eating lunch and find two Yankee packages! I was even more surprised to find none of my candles melted and nothing arrived broken! I was definitely expecting casualties if anything showed up so I am very happy. Weirdly enough, my FedEx tracking still says "lost in transit". 

I am fairly pleased with the paint job on both my Boney Buzz pumpkin and my Make Em' Laugh (although his feet are a little messy looking). The Boney Buzz pumpkin is MASSIVE--- so much bigger than I thought it would be! I am hopeful now that my last package with All Smiles may arrive early next week if these two finally made their way to me.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> Unfortunately still no update on my packages. My home office is right next to a window so I'm staring furiously at all the FedEx trucks that drive on my street lol
> 
> I hope yours arrives today without issues or misdeliveries!


I have done that too js1620! In fact I have thought about chasing them down and asking where my package is? I saw a Fedex truck parked at a gas station close to my home one time and I told my son I was going to stop and ask the driver to look for my package. My son convinced me not to embarrass myself! Luckily when I got home the package was on my porch! Looks like we all have had delivery problems at one time or another.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> Well, maybe it was grandma lise's well wishes or RavenLily's Halloween Friend's sleuthing but I was shocked to open up my front door after eating lunch and find two Yankee packages! I was even more surprised to find none of my candles melted and nothing arrived broken! I was definitely expecting casualties if anything showed up so I am very happy. Weirdly enough, my FedEx tracking still says "lost in transit".
> 
> I am fairly pleased with the paint job on both my Boney Buzz pumpkin and my Make Em' Laugh (although his feet are a little messy looking). The Boney Buzz pumpkin is MASSIVE--- so much bigger than I thought it would be! I am hopeful now that my last package with All Smiles may arrive early next week if these two finally made their way to me.
> 
> View attachment 736961


So happy you got your goodies!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Reaper20?? said:


> I just put 75 in my cart with no issues. That was highest number I tried.


Well that's VERY strange! I copied and pasted the exact message it gave me of there only being 14 more currently available?!? Then again, it's Yankee Candle, where nothing is normal when it comes to how they run their inventory and shipping. Oh well, so much for my theory, I never claimed to be an Einstein, or should I say FrankEinstein? LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Well, maybe it was grandma lise's well wishes or RavenLily's Halloween Friend's sleuthing but I was shocked to open up my front door after eating lunch and find two Yankee packages! I was even more surprised to find none of my candles melted and nothing arrived broken! I was definitely expecting casualties if anything showed up so I am very happy. Weirdly enough, my FedEx tracking still says "lost in transit".
> 
> I am fairly pleased with the paint job on both my Boney Buzz pumpkin and my Make Em' Laugh (although his feet are a little messy looking). The Boney Buzz pumpkin is MASSIVE--- so much bigger than I thought it would be! I am hopeful now that my last package with All Smiles may arrive early next week if these two finally made their way to me.


SO SO happy for you js1620!!!! I can only imagine the relief of finally receiving your packages!! Maybe you giving the FedEx trucks passing by your home office the stink eye really paid off, LOL!! Yay for you!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> I just put 75 in my cart with no issues. That was highest number I tried.


um...even _I_ don't spend that much on Boney Bunch each year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Well that's VERY strange! I copied and pasted the exact message it gave me of there only being 14 more currently available?!? Then again, it's Yankee Candle, where nothing is normal when it comes to how they run their inventory and shipping. Oh well, so much for my theory, I never claimed to be an Einstein, or should I say FrankEinstein? LOL


ha ha ha...i say Frankeinstein, too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay js1620! Finally!

Target only has maybe two-fifths of their Halloween on the floor. Going back before they close later tonight. So frustrating. I know what I want too.

I've been checking for shipping updates every 15 - 30 minutes. Finally was delivered 2 hours before closing. Was able to pick up packages 1 hour before closing. BUT I can't open the boxes until later tonight. Waaah!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> Well, maybe it was grandma lise's well wishes or RavenLily's Halloween Friend's sleuthing but I was shocked to open up my front door after eating lunch and find two Yankee packages! I was even more surprised to find none of my candles melted and nothing arrived broken! I was definitely expecting casualties if anything showed up so I am very happy. Weirdly enough, my FedEx tracking still says "lost in transit".
> 
> I am fairly pleased with the paint job on both my Boney Buzz pumpkin and my Make Em' Laugh (although his feet are a little messy looking). The Boney Buzz pumpkin is MASSIVE--- so much bigger than I thought it would be! I am hopeful now that my last package with All Smiles may arrive early next week if these two finally made their way to me.
> 
> View attachment 736961


I am so very happy that your Yankee packages arrived, and everything was as it should be. Glad your candles were not "candle soup" when you received them. I laughed when I read your post about you watching every FedEx truck that drove down your street. You can go to sleep now and not constantly stare out of your window.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Grandma Lise I think you and others will be SO much more happier with paying the $8.98 to receive your orders quickly! It's the first time I've done it, but you can't put a price on the stress you get from not knowing if or when you'll get your order, especially if it contains items that have since sold out. My 9/8 order with the ghost and pierced pumpkin tealights is still sitting in the warehouse and since I chose free shipping it's probably going to take up residence there for quite some time.
> 
> Ohhh, Grandma Lise, thanks for mentioning the Pyrex storage containers for Halloween. I forgot about them last year and missed out and refuse to pay eBay prices. I ordered the 56 oz Pumpkin and Bats container from Target online and it's supposed to be here this coming Tuesday. Did you get all three patterns? I was tempted to but really don't need that many as I have some other patterns I already had from Costco.
> 
> Also, if anyone is in need of candles, B&BW has a promotion on 3-wicks BOGO so the price works out to $12.50 each- I couldn't resist, and to be honest I've been pretty dissatisfied with YC's candles lately, not to mention they've raised their prices.


What did you get from BBW? I thought about getting a few more for Fall. Also, you crack me up with your "Sherlock Lily" investigating of the Yankee website to check about the Boney quantities. Good job!!! 🔎


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What did you get from BBW? I thought about getting a few more for Fall. Also, you crack me up with your "Sherlock Lily" investigating of the Yankee website to check about the Boney quantities. Good job!!! 🔎


Evidently from what someone else found out, I'm more of a Columbo than a Sherlock Lily, haha! Anywho, my BBW candles are Leaves (because the jar was just so pretty!) Pumpkin Cupcake, Pumpkin Cookie Dough, & Strawberry Pound Cake (because looking back it was before lunch and evidently I must've been hungry, LOL) Did you buy any??


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> I've been checking for shipping updates every 15 - 30 minutes. Finally was delivered 2 hours before closing. Was able to pick up packages 1 hour before closing. BUT I can't open the boxes until later tonight. Waaah!


Yay, so happy you finally got your big order, Grandma Lise- Don't forget to share, not only because we're all friends, but we're nosy too, haha!! Seriously, I hope you got great pieces with good paint jobs and that you love all of them!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Evidently from what someone else found out, I'm more of a Columbo than a Sherlock Lily, haha! Anywho, my BBW candles are Leaves (because the jar was just so pretty!) Pumpkin Cupcake, Pumpkin Cookie Dough, & Strawberry Pound Cake (because looking back it was before lunch and evidently I must've been hungry, LOL) Did you buy any??


Well, Columbo, better luck next time. I just looked at the website, put a few in my cart, but still not sure which ones I want. I do know that I want Almond Blossom and Vanilla Bean for sure. You made some good choices. Strawberry Pound Cake sounds good right about now - even if it is almost 10:30 p.m.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

Good news--- my All Smiles arrived today! I think he turned out pretty good. I was really worried about the shading on the faces after seeing one look a little rough on Instagram but I think he looks very nice. Definitely a super tall piece, and very eye catching! I'm happy I decided to purchase him.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

js1620 said:


> Good news--- my All Smiles arrived today! I think he turned out pretty good. I was really worried about the shading on the faces after seeing one look a little rough on Instagram but I think he looks very nice. Definitely a super tall piece, and very eye catching! I'm happy I decided to purchase him.


Wow, I'm so happy for you js1620, he's perfect!! And just looking at him makes me all smiles knowing he got there without any of the previous stress you had to go through. I really love that piece, and like you, so happy I got him- he's one of my faves of this year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> Good news--- my All Smiles arrived today! I think he turned out pretty good. I was really worried about the shading on the faces after seeing one look a little rough on Instagram but I think he looks very nice. Definitely a super tall piece, and very eye catching! I'm happy I decided to purchase him.
> View attachment 737033


I'm so happy that All Smiles arrived and in great shape. I love your little display with him right smack in the middle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yay.....my Yankee Candle Halloween Friends Tree arrived today, along with another of the small ghost tealight holder. Now I have 3 of the small ghosts. I just love them. So happy that now that I have my tree, we are all truly "Halloween Friends". 

RavenLily - I noticed the twisted branch on the tree that belongs to you.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

js1620 said:


> Good news--- my All Smiles arrived today! I think he turned out pretty good. I was really worried about the shading on the faces after seeing one look a little rough on Instagram but I think he looks very nice. Definitely a super tall piece, and very eye catching! I'm happy I decided to purchase him.
> View attachment 737033


I think you got a very nice unique piece. I like the shading on the skulls. I hope the next one I get is as well painted.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Love that idea!


The pet cemetery arrived with 2 tombstones, the sign, both fence posts, the boney head and arm broken off.
I am going to have to do major ceramic surgery to make it look good.😭

I am still waiting on my hair rasin to get her. I ordered it on sept.2nd.

I can't remember if it was on mercari or poshmark but a woman is trying to sell the 4 arm boney holding the pumpkins for $1,000.😏😯


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Boneybunch15 said:


> The pet cemetery arrived with 2 tombstones, the sign, both fence posts, the boney head and arm broken off.
> I am going to have to do major ceramic surgery to make it look good.😭
> 
> I am still waiting on my hair rasin to get her. I ordered it on sept.2nd.
> ...


I’m sorry your pet cemetery arrived broken. That is so disappointing! I hope you can repair it. I ordered Hoot Gravely last week and am hoping it arrives without any damage. It is always such a risk. Was your pet cemetery package well? It sounds like it had a rough ride to your house. Where did you order from? Will the seller refund your money?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> The pet cemetery arrived with 2 tombstones, the sign, both fence posts, the boney head and arm broken off.
> I am going to have to do major ceramic surgery to make it look good.😭
> 
> I am still waiting on my hair rasin to get her. I ordered it on sept.2nd.
> ...


Sorry to hear that your Pet Cemetery arrived in more than one piece. That would make me crazy. I hope you can contact the seller and get some resolution. Take pictures before you perform "Boney Surgery".


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> I’m sorry your pet cemetery arrived broken. That is so disappointing! I hope you can repair it. I ordered Hoot Gravely last week and am hoping it arrives without any damage. It is always such a risk. Was your pet cemetery package well? It sounds like it had a rough ride to your house. Where did you order from? Will the seller refund your money?


I am looking for Hoot Gravely to add to my collection too. Did you get yours from Ebay? Hoping yours arrives in one piece. Let us know when you receive it. 🦉💀🦉


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I am looking for Hoot Gravely to add to my collection too. Did you get yours from Ebay? Hoping yours arrives in one piece. Let us know when you receive it. 🦉💀🦉


Yes, eBay. It was a “buy it now” for $42. 00 with free shipping. I didn’t think that was a bad price. There is one on there now but it is an auction. I think it ends in a day or so.









2010 YANKEE CANDLE BONEY BUNCH MULTI BONEY OWL NEW IN BOX | eBay


NEW WITH BOX-NEVER BEEN USED!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m in awe of the collections all of you on here have. Hoot Gravely will be only my second older piece. The other one I have is the headless horseman. This year I hought All Smiles; it’s a start. The medical theme wasn’t a hit for me with the coronavirus and all. But that’s just me. I will probably look back on it a few years from bow and wish I had purchased more of the collection.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@js1620 love your All Smiles, your display too. You really did get a good one! Perhaps this makes up a bit for all the delivery delay!

@Boneybunch15 sorry to hear about Pet Cemetary's fate. And you got it at such a great price too, right? I know you'd prefer recieving an intact piece. Refund definately in order. And who knows, you're such a good finder, you may find another one some day. Good luck with the repairs.

I finally opened up my packages. Very happy with all. Here they are - (will take a picture of the Ghoulie Ghost collection after they all arrive here)...

Notice the hand coming through the crack in the door...LOVE that detail!










Am still playing with arrangement. So glad I ordered the Skeleton. The Mummy is on it's way...










Really happy with the two doctors - (though not sure burning a tea light in Dr. Screamy is advisable)...










I can hardly wait until the rest of my BB arrives so I can begin building my display...










This represents how I feel about COVID-19... I really like the back side of Boney Hospital too, AND THE BATS!










Oh my goodness, Boney Buzz is awesome, and it's so nice to have Bonesy with a skull...










On A Roll is a bit bigger than I'd like but is okay. Glad I got him/her.










The wait for my next shipment...and a coupon for my final order begins. I'm off to Target to see if they've gotten what I want on the floor yet.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> Yes, eBay. It was a “buy it now” for $42. 00 with free shipping. I didn’t think that was a bad price. There is one on there now but it is an auction. I think it ends in a day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a great piece! And the price wasn't bad either. It and your headless horseman (Ghost Rider) are two of my favorites. As I recall, the latter one sold out earlier than expected the year of its release. I bought two and sold my extra to someone here.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> @js1620 love your All Smiles, your display too. You really did get a good one! Perhaps this makes up a bit for all the delivery delay!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 sorry to hear about Pet Cemetary's fate. And you got it at such a great price too, right? I know you'd prefer recieving an intact piece. Refund definately in order. And who knows, you're such a good finder, you may find another one some day. Good luck with the repairs.
> 
> ...


Love your haul Grandma Lise, looks like you got some nice paint jobs. I never noticed the hand on the door of the hospital, details like that make it more interesting. Maybe I should take a second look at that piece.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> @js1620 love your All Smiles, your display too. You really did get a good one! Perhaps this makes up a bit for all the delivery delay!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 sorry to hear about Pet Cemetary's fate. And you got it at such a great price too, right? I know you'd prefer recieving an intact piece. Refund definately in order. And who knows, you're such a good finder, you may find another one some day. Good luck with the repairs.
> 
> ...


Wow grandma lise! Yours look fantastic! Like DarkSecret pointed out I too have never seen the hand on the hospital door. That is an amazing little touch. 

I hope you have good luck on your Target visit! I remember last year I was going every weekend just to see if they had Halloween out yet. Luckily I bought so much last year that I can stay at home quarantining instead in 2020!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you js1620 and DarkSecret. This has been a good year so far!

Ahoy me hearties! Take a look at the booty this old seadog found at the red bullseye for me Boney Pirate Cave, and for less than a doubloon too! Yo Ho Ho!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise Arrrgggh, me matey, you be puttin' the rest of ye Halloween Friends crew to shame with yer booty (and no, not the one ye be shakin', LOL!) Ye did a fine job of plunderin' the Red Eye and also in yer BB treasure trove!! 
@Boneybunch15 SO SO sorry about your Pet Cemetery arriving broken- you definitely should take photos before you take medical intervention, as ScareyCarrie suggested, and contact the seller for a full refund.
@ScareyCarrie So glad you got your Forum Family Tree and that my knotty twisted branch didn't disappoint, ha!

And off BB topic, but I received my Fitz and Floyd Ghost Boo Bowl eBay auction win yesterday, and that seller did an amazing job of bubble wrapping and cushioning every part of it, and then the entire thing was packed in a box that had an enormous amount of crumpled paper. I was SO relieved and SOOOO happy with it- it's adorable and will compliment my BB pieces, although it's pretty dang big, but that's okay- it just means more candy, yay!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

I received two of my four packages and I am already so happy with the size of everything! I was for sure expecting Hair Raising Fun to be similar in size to the electric chair, but it is not. I haven't dug it out yet, but I remember that thing being HUGE. I love seeing everyone's orders!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Nstope said:


> I received two of my four packages and I am already so happy with the size of everything! I was for sure expecting Hair Raising Fun to be similar in size to the electric chair, but it is not. I haven't dug it out yet, but I remember that thing being HUGE. I love seeing everyone's orders!


Yay Nstope! Good to know about Hair Raising Fun. The rest of my Boneys arrive this week. Can hardly wait!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise Arrrgggh, me matey, you be puttin' the rest of ye Halloween Friends crew to shame with yer booty (and no, not the one ye be shakin', LOL!) Ye did a fine job of plunderin' the Red Eye and also in yer BB treasure trove!!
> @Boneybunch15 SO SO sorry about your Pet Cemetery arriving broken- you definitely should take photos before you take medical intervention, as ScareyCarrie suggested, and contact the seller for a full refund.
> @ScareyCarrie So glad you got your Forum Family Tree and that my knotty twisted branch didn't disappoint, ha!
> 
> And off BB topic, but I received my Fitz and Floyd Ghost Boo Bowl eBay auction win yesterday, and that seller did an amazing job of bubble wrapping and cushioning every part of it, and then the entire thing was packed in a box that had an enormous amount of crumpled paper. I was SO relieved and SOOOO happy with it- it's adorable and will compliment my BB pieces, although it's pretty dang big, but that's okay- it just means more candy, yay!


[Laughing]... Picture please!

Halloween is now out at the thrift stores. Picked up an addition to my ghost themed collection a few days ago, the Hallmark Haunted Candle. But it's not lighting up due to battery corrosion. Hoping I can get it working again...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> I’m in awe of the collections all of you on here have. Hoot Gravely will be only my second older piece. The other one I have is the headless horseman. This year I hought All Smiles; it’s a start. The medical theme wasn’t a hit for me with the coronavirus and all. But that’s just me. I will probably look back on it a few years from bow and wish I had purchased more of the collection.


Thank you for telling me about the other Hoot Gravely on Ebay. I will definitely check it out. I have been wanting to add him to my Boney Family for some time now. The Headless Horseman is another. So happy you started with a couple of great older pieces, and my favorite of this years theme, All Smiles.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise Arrrgggh, me matey, you be puttin' the rest of ye Halloween Friends crew to shame with yer booty (and no, not the one ye be shakin', LOL!) Ye did a fine job of plunderin' the Red Eye and also in yer BB treasure trove!!
> @Boneybunch15 SO SO sorry about your Pet Cemetery arriving broken- you definitely should take photos before you take medical intervention, as ScareyCarrie suggested, and contact the seller for a full refund.
> @ScareyCarrie So glad you got your Forum Family Tree and that my knotty twisted branch didn't disappoint, ha!
> 
> And off BB topic, but I received my Fitz and Floyd Ghost Boo Bowl eBay auction win yesterday, and that seller did an amazing job of bubble wrapping and cushioning every part of it, and then the entire thing was packed in a box that had an enormous amount of crumpled paper. I was SO relieved and SOOOO happy with it- it's adorable and will compliment my BB pieces, although it's pretty dang big, but that's okay- it just means more candy, yay!


Cannot wait to see how you incorporate your Ghost Boo Bowl with the Boney Bunch. Please send pictures when you have it set up. Happy that it arrived safely and in one piece. Love when sellers take the necessary care when shipping fragile items. 
P.S. There is not such thing as a candy bowl too big. 🍭🍬


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I love all of your pieces, especially how you took pictures in a dimmer light. Looks like they all have good paint jobs. Like others have mentioned, I never noticed the hand coming out of the door.....great touch Yankee. I should probably order the larger ghost tealight holder sooner rather than later. I don't want it to sell out. I do like my Ghoulie Ghose votive/tealight holder. I think the large jar holder would look "Spooktacular" with a candle in it. Great choices grandma lise. 👻👻👻


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, I managed to get all the pieces of the pet cemetery glued back together and painted over, but I dread when I have to pack it up. 
I have no clue how so many pieces got broken, especially the tombstones. It seemed to be be well packaged, but I guess not.
I did ask the seller for $10 refund to cover the glue and paint. She said she would, but she hasn't done it yet.
Compared to what other sellers are charging I got it for a good price, but $70 with shipping is still a lot. 
Until I broke down last night and bought Aunt Hilda with the Umbrella, that was the most I had ever paid for any one piece.
I have been very fortunate to find many pieces for under $30.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

@Boneybunch15 I also broke down today and decided to purchase a very nice bride and groom boney couple off of Mercari for $29. Since I'm fairly new to collecting, I have no idea what year they are from! Does anyone know?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

js1620, that is the 2008 Bride and Groom, from the first year of the Boney Bunch collection - (a poorer version was re-released in 2013). It sold out within weeks of it's release. Desperate brides paid $200 - $400 for it on Ebay. I bought mine the following year for $150 in 2009. Great price, beautiful piece. It's a treasure!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15, glad you were able to glue it back together. I'm amazed at the deals you've gotten over the years as you've back collected!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

js1620, you can find pictures of the 2013 re-release on Ebay - (many are listed as 2008 but the facial features are different). Here's a picture of my 2008 Bride and Groom for you to compare to...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I so look forward to seeing your displays each year. You've inspired me to collect more vintage reproductions.


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

grandma lise said:


> js1620, you can find pictures of the 2013 re-release on Ebay - (many are listed as 2008 but the facial features are different). Here's a picture of my 2008 Bride and Groom for you to compare to...
> 
> View attachment 737144


Wow, thank you so much grandma lise. I knew the faces looked a little different from the current boney bunch but the fact that the piece is from 2008 makes it extra special to me! I love vintage items because there is something wonderful about them being loved and enjoyed by multiple people. This piece really reminds me of Tim Burton Halloween movies, particularly The Corpse Bride which is one of my favorites!

I did look up the bride and groom on Ebay per your suggestion and I do see the difference in faces in the 2013 re-release. Very interesting!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Well, I managed to get all the pieces of the pet cemetery glued back together and painted over, but I dread when I have to pack it up.
> I have no clue how so many pieces got broken, especially the tombstones. It seemed to be be well packaged, but I guess not.
> I did ask the seller for $10 refund to cover the glue and paint. She said she would, but she hasn't done it yet.
> Compared to what other sellers are charging I got it for a good price, but $70 with shipping is still a lot.
> ...


I am glad the surgery was a success. You will have to be very careful packing it away, or you will have to repeat the surgery next year. 

I try to set limits on how much I will pay for older Boneys. If it is something I really want, sometimes that goes out the window. I love Aunt Hilda, so glad you were able to pick her up. Last year I was able to get these 3 pieces from the same seller for $100. So happy with them.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I am glad the surgery was a success. You will have to be very careful packing it away, or you will have to repeat the surgery next year.
> 
> I try to set limits on how much I will pay for older Boneys. If it is something I really want, sometimes that goes out the window. I love Aunt Hilda, so glad you were able to pick her up. Last year I was able to get these 3 pieces from the same seller for $100. So happy with them.
> View attachment 737162


Wow you got a really good deal. I passed up the grandma with carriage last month because it went over $100. I really wanted her too. She doesn't come up for sale often. 
I have the middle one, can't remember what I paid for him but it was under $50. 
I am ashamed of myself, especially after paying so much for the cemetery, but Aunt Hilda set me back $83 with shipping. 

Someone is about to pay close to that for the tall boney holding a pumpkin from 2010.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, seeing these old friends makes me so happy. Amazed you got all three for $100! Wow!

Js1620, I feel the same about finding these special pieces too. It's not always easy to do, but I enjoy donating, sometimes sometimes selling or gifting holiday decor. I remind myself how much joy it brought me initially and how much joy it will bring to those in its next home. 

Okay, tonight I went a little crazy. I'm not going to be able to get the one thing I really, really wanted from Target, so ended up getting the 20" Antimated Halloween Ferris Wheel Candy Dispenser instead and a few other pieces to compliment it. So much fun. It's for my Boney Carnival display. I've been looking for a piece like this for YEARS!










It's huge. It lights up, rotates, and plays music. I think I'm done now...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Forgive me for asking what is probably a question already answered, but what is the one thing you really wanted from Target? And that Ferris wheel tempted me so much but I know my nephew would run away with it, never to be seen in working order again, so I look forward to your pics of it.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Someone is selling Bronacula for $1,000 on Poshmarck.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Someone is selling Bronacula for $1,000 on Poshmarck.


That piece is my unicorn, but I will not spend $1000 for it. That's ludicrous. Some sellers really like to take advantage of people.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, seeing these old friends makes me so happy. Amazed you got all three for $100! Wow!
> 
> Js1620, I feel the same about finding these special pieces too. It's not always easy to do, but I enjoy donating, sometimes sometimes selling or gifting holiday decor. I remind myself how much joy it brought me initially and how much joy it will bring to those in its next home.
> 
> ...


I love the Ferris wheel. It will be perfect for your BB carnival display. I think I am going to take your advice and gift away some Halloween items, especially to my family and friends that have kids. Not my boney's, but some Lemax spooky town pieces. This way it will bring them joy, and help me to de-clutter. 

AND grandma lise...........ARE YOU SURE YOU'RE DONE???


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

My Hoot Gravely is here and I am so pleased with it. I didn’t realize that he has black flocking on him or that he holds two tea lights as opposed to one. It is so much better than in the online pictures. I highly recommend him! 🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤 If anyone is on the fence, go for it, you won’t be sorry! This is an amazing piece!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Someone is about to pay close to that for the tall boney holding a pumpkin from 2010.



Is the 2010 tall boney holding a pumpkin har holder worth it? I think the auction is around $61 at this point.

Also, I am interested in the pumpkins for sale boney farm wagon. For those of you who have it, what do you think of that piece? Do you think $65 Is a fair price?


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I personally don't think the tall boney is worth it. 
The wagon is worth it depending on if that includes shipping. Mine was $26 SHIPPING.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? This is the 13th year of the collection, so assuming there's a minimum of 12 pieces a year, that's potentially 156+ pieces to back collect.

Here's a link to Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page where you can see ALL of the Boney Bunch collection through 2019 so you can get a better idea of which pieces you might want to back collect... Boney Bunch Love

Have fun with it!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Reaper20?? This is the 13th year of the collection, so assuming there's a minimum of 12 pieces a year, that's potentially 156+ pieces to back collect.
> 
> Here's a link to Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page where you can see ALL of the Boney Bunch collection through 2019 so you can get a better idea of which pieces you might want to back collect... Boney Bunch Love
> 
> Have fun with it!


Yeah one woman on there just bought the 2008 3 head for $100, she will put it up for sale for $1,000.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

deleted


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> My Hoot Gravely is here and I am so pleased with it. I didn’t realize that he has black flocking on him or that he holds two tea lights as opposed to one. It is so much better than in the online pictures. I highly recommend him! 🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤 If anyone is on the fence, go for it, you won’t be sorry! This is an amazing piece!
> 
> View attachment 737192


Wow, the piece behind your Boney is really nice. What is it and and what's it's story?!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah one woman on there just bought the 2008 3 head for $100, she will put it up for sale for $1,000.


Sadly, you may be right!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Wow, the piece behind your Boney is really nice. What is it and and what's it's story?!


I collect antique Halloween signs. it is difficult to see but the images are carved, not just painted (see the first photo). The pictures don’t do them justice. Here are a few that I have up now. I will pull more out as I continue to decorate.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, that's a beautiful work of art. Love the pictures, and it compliments the Boney Bunch nicely too!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Reaper20?? said:


> I collect antique Halloween signs. it is difficult to see but the images are carved, not just painted (see the first photo). The pictures don’t do them justice. Here are a few that I have up now. I will pull more out as I continue to decorate.
> 
> View attachment 737228
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are in your BB Collecting, but if you go on ebay and look up YC BB, hit sort, lowest price...there are some good deals to be had. A lot are auctions, but it's possible that no one else will bid. There is a slaying alive that has one bidder at $9 with low shipping...that is a steal.
Another steal is on Mercari. If you don't mind a mended neck, you can get the 2009 coffin boney for $12


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, that's a beautiful work of art. Love the pictures, and it compliments the Boney Bunch nicely too!


Thank you! I forgot this one. It is a favorite, especially because I like ghosts so much.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thank you! I forgot this one. It is a favorite, especially because I like ghosts so much.
> 
> View attachment 737236


I think this one is my favorite. What a great collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Impy said:


> Forgive me for asking what is probably a question already answered, but what is the one thing you really wanted from Target? And that Ferris wheel tempted me so much but I know my nephew would run away with it, never to be seen in working order again, so I look forward to your pics of it.


Impy, it's made of plastic. I likely will build a custom box for it. Just carrying it from the car into the house made me nervous.

I'm hesitant to fill it with candy.

That said, I think it will serve as an excellent backdrop for a Boney Bunch display. Lit, unlit, playing music, or not, moving, not moving...it looks great. Last night I put it next to some of the vintage style signage that I picked up at Michaels this year, and they looked good together, so happy about that too.

I can't decide how to decorate this year. I have so many, actually too many ideas. I really like the Boney Bunch collection this year. And I've picked up a few things elsewhere that I really like too. If I was smarter, I'd NOT decorate and pay more attention to going through my collection. As I've added to it, I've not kept things properly labeled and stored. Finding what I want is becoming increasingly challenging. 

Curious about that nephew. Is he young or an overly exuberant teen or adult? Does he help you with decorating?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thank you! I forgot this one. It is a favorite, especially because I like ghosts so much.
> 
> View attachment 737236


Reaper20?? I'd really like to begin collecting art pieces like this in the future. How did you get started? Where do you find it? Looking at the art you've collected and shared with us, I can see why you're drawn to the Boney Bunch. I think, as you've shown, they'll display well together.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Reaper20?? I'd really like to begin collecting art pieces like this in the future. How did you get started? Where do you find it? Looking at the art you've collected and shared with us, I can see why you're drawn to the Boney Bunch. I think, as you've shown, they'll display well together.


I’m not sure how it started. Predilection, chance, luck and circumstances I suppose. I discovered a new way to display them with the boneys. 

I have a question about your light-up ghosts that you discovered in thrift shops. There is a larger one holding a pumpkin and a smaller one holding a pumpkin. I think you said the smaller one is porcelain? Which of the two do you like better? Are there any other insights you can share about collecting those? I am thinking that they would make a nice backdrop for a boney display. Maybe ghosts in the background, perhaps on a hill with trees, with the boneys in the front. I haven’t wotked it all out yet but it is an idea I want to play with.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? where do you find the carved wood artwork?

To answer your question, I like both ceramic and porcelain ghosts. The latter glows with a battery tea light! And you're right, the smaller one is porcelain. It's from the 1980's. I've searched for a second one for years, for a friend who wants one too. No luck so far. Bought it for $4.95 at a thrift store. It was wrapped inside it's box. So glad I took the time unwrap it!

Like most collecting, I find a ghost or two each year. Happy hunting!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

The ghost was a gift from a sweet friend a few years ago. The witch with pumpkins was purchased at an antique shop in Chicago. Both the cat and the three witches came from an auction in New Jersey. I have more that I will pull out as I have the time. I have some that aren’t related to Halloween, mostly tavern or dry goods signs.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Question: Are the pumpkin head people or the steam punks considered Boneys?


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

If anyone needs to fill a hole in their collection, these are still up for grabs:

Yankee Candle Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder
Boney Illumi-lid jar topper
Boney head tart burner
Boney & Clyde *SOLD*
Booze Hound
Bonesy the dog w/pumpkin
2016 Pet Cemetery
2015 Spine Tingling Electric Chair
2014 Dig In candy coffin
2014 Taxi *SOLD*
2013 Crossbones Top Hat jar topper
2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Question: Are the pumpkin head people or the steam punks considered Boneys?


grandma lise - Take it away.......


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Apologies...just now seeing this.

@Boneybunchlove15 I consider both to be different collections even though some of us collected both.

But I believe both the Pumpkin Head People and the Ghoul Band - (which were not sold through YC stores or catalog) - were designed by Mark Cook so I often include them in my Boney Bunch displays.

They were sold at places like Bed Bath & Beyond, some Hallmark stores, and elsewhere that sold YC candles.

I like the Steampunk collection and am slowly back collecting them. I don't know who the artist is though.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection was also designed by Mark Cook. @Little black cat collects and is knowledgeable about this collection. Bonecula is part of this collection. 






Facebook







www.facebook.com





[Edited to correct collection name]


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks grandma lise. I was thinking of buying both, but don't want to go down another rabbit hole.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Thanks grandma lise. I was thinking of buying both, but don't want to go down another rabbit hole.


I hear you. There are still quite a few pieces by Mark Cook that I'd like to back collect. Perhaps some day. 

Here's more links...

The Ultimate AfterLife Party... Ultimate Afterlife Party | Facebook
Pumpkin People... Pumpkin People Stamp Sheet | Facebook


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, its beginning to look like my package, which was scheduled for delivery yesterday, is pending delivery due to the wildfires in Oregon. Our two older son's family in Portland are still okay. There are no fires near us, just smoke, thankfully. Am reading accounts now from people who survived the wildfires. It's horrifying. This is the fifth day or so that I've woken up with a headache. Hoping it's just the smoke. I feel a bit sluggish but fine otherwise. We're expecting rain beginning tomorrow and on through the weekend, so that will greatly help. Hoping Oregon gets rain too.

There's quite a few well written accounts of the wildfires online today. This one ends well... A Desperate Bid for Survival as Fire Closed In on an Oregon Mountain Town

On a happier topic... Is anybody here also chasing that elusive Target ghost mug? This one is so cute and it's smaller, 9.7 oz, which I prefer... 9.7oz Stoneware Ghost Mug White - Threshold™


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's one more story, also with a happy ending. I'm amazed by this man's, resilience, smarts, and good luck, combined with, as strange as this sounds, downed trees over the road in both directions that forced him to make choices that ultimately saved his life... He survived an Oregon wildfire by perching on a rock in a river, fending off embers with a chair

One of our older son's is a firefighter in the Seattle area. One of their childhood best friends worked as a fire jumper for years in California. Thankfully, he now works in Washington, D.C. These stories, while hard to read, or so informative and instructive.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, since I pretty much have all the pieces I want and some I didn't think I wanted, except some unicorn pieces from 2008-9. I have decided that from this day forward the only money I will be spending on back collecting is for those coveted pieces, and only if the seller isn't wanting an outrageous price for them. I honestly do not understand why some of these sellers think people are going to buy a piece of porcelain for $1,000-$2,000.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Has anyone ordered the Headless Horseman and it actually survived shipping? I don't know why I thought it would, but I found one for a good deal and of course, the head broke off. I got a refund, but was told to keep it. I tried superglue and that was a fail. Any recommendations for Broken Boney's?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Question: Are the pumpkin head people or the steam punks considered Boneys?


i don't think so.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Well, since I pretty much have all the pieces I want and some I didn't think I wanted, except some unicorn pieces from 2008-9. I have decided that from this day forward the only money I will be spending on back collecting is for those coveted pieces, and only if the seller isn't wanting an outrageous price for them. I honestly do not understand why some of these sellers think people are going to buy a piece of porcelain for $1,000-$2,000.


Especially a ceramic piece that was originally priced anywhere from $9.99 to $19.99. I agree with you, from now on I will just buy a piece I really, really want........if the price is right. 💲 💲 💲 💲


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> Has anyone ordered the Headless Horseman and it actually survived shipping? I don't know why I thought it would, but I found one for a good deal and of course, the head broke off. I got a refund, but was told to keep it. I tried superglue and that was a fail. Any recommendations for Broken Boney's?


I'm sorry to hear about your broken Boney. I haven't had to glue any pieces...not yet anyway. I hope someone will give you some tips for putting him back together again.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection was also designed by Mark Cook. @Little black cat collects and is knowledgeable about this collection. Bonecula is part of this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really am a fan of this collection. I hope to add a piece or two in the future, again, if the price is right. 💲 💀


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your broken Boney. I haven't had to glue any pieces...not yet anyway. I hope someone will give you some tips for putting him back together again.


I have superglue several back together, including the pet cemetary that was a disaster
If the head and body will fit together, I would try again with the superglue.
It glues heads back on my pumpkin wagon boney driver, pet cemetary boney, organ player boney
You might just have to hold the pieces together longer.
Good luck.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15, I have a BB Daddy Long Legs with a snapped off head. I was fully refunded by the Ebay seller. This was years ago. Perhaps I should send it to you.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, I have a BB Daddy Long Legs with a snapped off head. I was fully refunded by the Ebay seller. This was years ago. Perhaps I should send it to you.


Too cute grandma lise.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, have you picked up your jack-o-lantern pyrex yet? They have all three styles now at my Target.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, have you picked up your jack-o-lantern pyrex yet? They have all three styles now at my Target.


Yes, and I love it but I just regret I didn't buy the smaller sizes too. It looks like they're out of the TOT bowl so I'm thinking of running over there (well, not literally, ha!) and getting the one with the ghosts. Did you buy all three?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes RavenLily, got all three, but I use pyrex a lot! (I prepare all meals with real, whole foods; prepare some meals ahead; and rarely eat out). As to my favorite, it's a toss up between the ghosts and the jack-o-lanterns. Which is your favorite?


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, I have a BB Daddy Long Legs with a snapped off head. I was fully refunded by the Ebay seller. This was years ago. Perhaps I should send it to you.


If it's the 2009 spider.how much will you part with him for, I will fix him?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Cost of shipping, but I have to find him first. Ugh, I didn't think this through thoroughly until now. It's possible I donated him last year during one of my purges. Not sure. Hoping, hoping I moved him from the house to the storage unit knowing that I could find a home with him someone here. This could take some time...be patient with me. It's from the 2009 collection. He's huge!






Boney Bunch Love







www.facebook.com


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't worry a out it. Don't even let me know....actually lie to me because I forgot I put in a bid for on and just paid $50.


grandma lise said:


> Cost of shipping, but I have to find him first. Ugh, I didn't think this through thoroughly until now. It's possible I donated him last year during one of my purges. Not sure. Hoping, hoping I moved him from the house to the storage unit knowing that I could find a home with him someone here. This could take some time...be patient with me. It's from the 2009 collection. He's huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. Don't tell me, actually lie to me because I forgot I put in a bid for one that was just accepted.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Yes RavenLily, got all three, but I use pyrex a lot! (I prepare all meals with real, whole foods; prepare some meals ahead; and rarely eat out). As to my favorite, it's a toss up between the ghosts and the jack-o-lanterns. Which is your favorite?


Boooo!!! One Target I went to was out of all three, and the other in our area only had one left with the ghosts that was all scratched up, but that's okay because the one I really love is the one I was able to get last week with the Jack-O-Lanterns. It's big, but like you, I do a lot of cooking and that means a lot of leftovers. I love the design on that one!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe the YC order I placed on 9/8 for the two Ghost tea lights and the Pierced Pumpkin will FINALLY (maybe) be here Monday according to the tracking. I think they've got the slowest shipping of anybody.... sheesh!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15, not sure I understand... So you bought one today? If yes, $50 is a great price!  Or you missed out on it? And you're disappointed? 

Just make sure they pack it in a deep enough box so the head doesn't take a hit. That's what happened to the one I received in broken condition. If it makes you feel any better, I haven't looked everywhere yet, but I was NOT able to find Daddy Long Legs where I looked tonight, and I'm beginning to think I did donate it last year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, the ghosts are "scratched". It threw me at first too. But it's actually an art technique that paper crafters use. It's called "destressing" if I'm remembering right. (It's been 10+ years since I was immersed in the papercrafting world.) 

The ghost one's kind of my favorite. 

Last year, I got so frustrated trying to catch when they had the Halloween pyrex that I wanted in store, I ordered it online for pick up at store this year. They even gave me a specific pick up date. Easy peasy. 

My Yankee Candle package arrived in Oregon on Tuesday or Wednesday, and it's just sitting. They're not even scanning it now. All I know is that my delivery is pending and they can't give me a delivery date. The FedEx facility where my package is located IS near the wildfires, so for now, all I can do is wait...patiently wait... Hope you get your package soon!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My package's delivery status changed tonight. FedEx delivery is scheduled again, this time for Saturday. Yay!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15, not sure I understand... So you bought one today? If yes, $50 is a great price!  Or you missed out on it? And you're disappointed?
> 
> Just make sure they pack it in a deep enough box so the head doesn't take a hit. That's what happened to the one I received in broken condition. If it makes you feel any better, I haven't looked everywhere yet, but I was NOT able to find Daddy Long Legs where I looked tonight, and I'm beginning to think I did donate it last year.


Yes, I did win a bid on the 2009 one. I hope it gets to me intact.
I hate paying that price but it is better than some want.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I have superglue several back together, including the pet cemetary that was a disaster
> If the head and body will fit together, I would try again with the superglue.
> It glues heads back on my pumpkin wagon boney driver, pet cemetary boney, organ player boney
> You might just have to hold the pieces together longer.
> Good luck.


Thank you! I think I wasn't being patient enough. I am going to try again


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Good to hear @Boneybunch15. Happy for you!

FedEx here is really backlogged. Package is 30 miles away now, but delivery has been changed to Tuesday. Relieved it's at least moving again! Yay!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Good to hear @Boneybunch15. Happy for you!
> 
> FedEx here is really backlogged. Package is 30 miles away now, but delivery has been changed to Tuesday. Relieved it's at least moving again! Yay!


Yay for you, Grandma Lise!! Hopefully there won't be any further delays and Tuesday you'll finally have your order! It's been SO smoky here in CA from our fires, yesterday was the very first time in weeks we could finally see some blue sky. Hopefully things will be getting better in your area too!  Thank you for explaining about the scratches being on purpose on the ghost Pyrex- sometimes I'm such a dummy- I thought the scratches were the reason it was the only one left, haha!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Coupon...ends Sunday!


----------



## jennyhayes14825 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the help regarding my order status. No one from yankee candle was able to track down the issue (and several supervisors were supposed to check into it and never called me back). I ended up reordering and was able to get everything but boney companion which i bought on ebay. Man the yankee candle customer service can be so frustrating. On another note, does anyone have tips for how to store older boney bunch with flocking? I keep mine in the plastic in the box but it seems like a lot of the flocking is falling off. Does anyone have a good solution? Thanks


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I already screwed up🤬
What did I say...no more buying boneys but 2008-2009s.
For some reason I thought the boney salt and pepper shakers were a 2009 so I latched onto it.
It's a 2010.

The only comfort I have is that I don't believe it is one that I see for sale a lot????


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

jennyhayes14825 said:


> Hello! So my orders weren't going thru on Sat so I called to place an order. On Tues it was still showing submitted so I called and I was told it was preparing to ship. I checked today and it still shows submitted so I think it was canceled for some reason. I am so bummed! I always get mine on the release day so I forget how the restock works. Should yankee candle get more of the hospitals and boney's little companion? Thanks for the help!


Wow, thanks for the update on this post from 16 days ago. I'm so sorry your order problem was never addressed by Yankee Candle customer service after numerous calls and that you had to reorder and had to back collect one of the pieces on Ebay.

Good to know. I really appreciate you coming on to tell us the end result of all your efforts. I hope this never happens to you again.

As for the shedding issue on the older pieces. They do shed! Having worked in a art, rubberstamp, and paper crafting store for many years, I'd suggest not storing your early, flocked pieces in an attic because because heat ages and damages the adhesive used to apply the flocking.

Some shedding is normal. This is a problem with glittered items too.


Boneybunch15 said:


> I already screwed up🤬
> What did I say...no more buying boneys but 2008-2009s.
> For some reason I thought the boney salt and pepper shakers were a 2009 so I latched onto it.
> It's a 2010.
> ...


Great find @Boneybunch15! Are those from The Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends Collection?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Wow, I can't believe the YC order I placed on 9/8 for the two Ghost tea lights and the Pierced Pumpkin will FINALLY (maybe) be here Monday according to the tracking. I think they've got the slowest shipping of anybody.... sheesh!


You'll love those ghost tealights. I have 3 of them and I might pick up a couple more once (if) they go on sale post Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello - Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the 2009 and the 2012 Boney with Organ piece? Your expertise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Wow, thanks for the update on this post from 16 days ago. I'm so sorry your order problem was never addressed by Yankee Candle customer service after numerous calls and that you had to reorder and had to back collect one of the pieces on Ebay.
> 
> Good to know. I really appreciate you coming on to tell us the end result of all your efforts. I hope this never happens to you again.
> 
> ...


Yes they are in the original box and it says the incredible Mr. Bones.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hello - Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the 2009 and the 2012 Boney with Organ piece? Your expertise is greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 737933


No, I don't but if you'd like to buy a few for me I'd be happy to examine them and report back the differences


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> No, I don't but if you'd like to buy a few for me I'd be happy to examine them and report back the differences


You're a riot RavenLily.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15 years ago, I found these Boney pin cushions on Ebay and chose the one with the bowler hat. Recognized him? That salt and pepper set was an incredibly good find. Hold onto it. I don't recall ever coming across them on Ebay. Congrats!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 years ago, I found these Boney pin cushions on Ebay and chose the one with the bowler hat. Recognized him? That salt and pepper set was an incredibly good find. Hold onto it. I don't recall ever coming across them on Ebay. Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 737963


Wow!!! Absolute love the Boney pin cushion. Great find.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I'm very envious of Boneybunch15 find! I can think of all kinds of ways to display them. For starters, I think they, or pictures of them, would be a fun addition to my new ferris wheel. When they arrive, I hope she posts a picture of the pair. 

I keep the pin cushion next to my computer. I particularly like how the artist embellished him. The skull pin is my favorite.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, I'm very envious of Boneybunch15 find! I can think of all kinds of ways to display them. For starters, I think they, or pictures of them, would be a fun addition to my new ferris wheel. When they arrive, I hope she posts a picture of the pair.
> 
> I keep the pin cushion next to my computer. I particularly like how the artist embellished him. The skull pin is my favorite.


I will post a picture. I honestly wouldn't have bought them had I not rushed and realized they were not 2009s.
I didn't know there was a boney pin cushion. I didn't know there was a raised serving platter either until I saw it on Poshmark.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hello - Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the 2009 and the 2012 Boney with Organ piece? Your expertise is greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 737933


I think the only way is the bottom maybe? If they had the date stamped? What were the 5 pieces that were re-released for the 5th anniversary? 2008 - Bride & Groom, 2009 - Organ Player, I forget the others.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Bride & Groom Reed Diffusers were released in both 2010 and 2011? The Boney Bunch Love Stamp Sheets have them for both years. Are they the same?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I will post a picture. I honestly wouldn't have bought them had I not rushed and realized they were not 2009s.
> I didn't know there was a boney pin cushion. I didn't know there was a raised serving platter either until I saw it on Poshmark.


The Boney pin cushions were made using the salt and pepper shakers, likely by a Boney Bunch fan. It was such a lucky find. Are you going to collect more from the Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection? That entire collection was designed by Mark Cook. 

10 or so years ago, I almost bought the cake plate for $40, but at the time thought it cost too much. I can't possibly afford it now!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yay for you, Grandma Lise!! Hopefully there won't be any further delays and Tuesday you'll finally have your order! It's been SO smoky here in CA from our fires, yesterday was the very first time in weeks we could finally see some blue sky. Hopefully things will be getting better in your area too!  Thank you for explaining about the scratches being on purpose on the ghost Pyrex- sometimes I'm such a dummy- I thought the scratches were the reason it was the only one left, haha!!


After reading your post I looked at my Pyrex bowl, and, it also has those deliberate lines in the ghosts. Thanks grandma lise for explaining them to us. Glad you can finally see blue skys again. Even here in Chicago we were feeling the effects of the wildfires. There was a haze in the skys last week. Luckily it has gone away. Wishing both of you better days ahead.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> After reading your post I looked at my Pyrex bowl, and, it also has those deliberate lines in the ghosts. Thanks grandma lise for explaining them to us. Glad you can finally see blue skys again. Even here in Chicago we were feeling the effects of the wildfires. There was a haze in the skys last week. Luckily it has gone away. Wishing both of you better days ahead.


Thank you ScareyCarrie, you're just too sweet to be Scarey- your kind thoughts and well-wishes are much appreciated, my friend!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> That said, I think it will serve as an excellent backdrop for a Boney Bunch display. Lit, unlit, playing music, or not, moving, not moving...it looks great. Last night I put it next to some of the vintage style signage that I picked up at Michaels this year, and they looked good together, so happy about that too.
> 
> I can't decide how to decorate this year. I have so many, actually too many ideas. I really like the Boney Bunch collection this year. And I've picked up a few things elsewhere that I really like too. If I was smarter, I'd NOT decorate and pay more attention to going through my collection. As I've added to it, I've not kept things properly labeled and stored. Finding what I want is becoming increasingly challenging.
> 
> Curious about that nephew. Is he young or an overly exuberant teen or adult? Does he help you with decorating?


I have complete faith in your scene setting skills, based on your pictures over the years. 

I always plan to properly mark everything when I pack it up at the end of the season but I never, ever do. I think last year I just didn't pack some of it up, based on me finding the foggy lights candle holder safely hidden away but definitely not where it is supposed to be kept in the off-season. Oops. 

The nephew is at the surly older teen possibly on the verge of moving out stage. When he was younger, he used to be super helpful in decorating and coming up with new ideas for things to try and do. He still eyes the new purchases with barely disguised interest and anything skeleton related is likely to go waltzing off to his room, which is why the only skulls I still have around are attatched to the big skeleton and the little one my brother gave me for Easter. He also doesn't seem to fully 'get' the Halloween love currently, but I'm hoping it's simply the age and that he'll come back around again. I've seen the spark in his eye, and I suspect if he had more room to decorate outdoors, he'd be all over it in some way/shape/form.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Impy, am thinking about your nephew's waning interest. After reflecting on this, it was the same for me, perhaps because we were no longer allowed to trick-or-treat during the teen years. Interestingly, all our son's lost interest in decorating...until they began having children. The grandchildren are teens now, yet they still love getting to choose their ornaments each year. Their tastes surprisingly different. Someday, perhaps when I retire, I think it would be so fun to build outdoor displays, that is, if I could get comfortable using power tools...and could find an empty garage...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Fall display for my office...


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> The Boney pin cushions were made using the salt and pepper shakers, likely by a Boney Bunch fan. It was such a lucky find. Are you going to collect more from the Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection? That entire collection was designed by Mark Cook.
> 
> 10 or so years ago, I almost bought the cake plate for $40, but at the time thought it cost too much. I can't possibly afford it now!


I really haven't thought about collecting any more. The only other boneys I really want is Aunt Hilda in the spider dress, mother with the baby carriage, nesting heads and the 4 arm boney w/ the pumpkins.
Oh.....and the pumpkin juggler.

Question...is the 2015 pumpkin candy dish a replica of the 2008 piece that came with the plate?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> I really haven't thought about collecting any more. The only other boneys I really want is Aunt Hilda in the spider dress, mother with the baby carriage, nesting heads and the 4 arm boney w/ the pumpkins.
> Oh.....and the pumpkin juggler.
> 
> Question...is the 2015 pumpkin candy dish a replica of the 2008 piece that came with the plate?


Which one is the 4 am Boney with pumpkins? Can you show a picture of it? Curious. Thanks.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Which one is the 4 am Boney with pumpkins? Can you show a picture of it?







__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl





Sorry I suck at technology


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

I received my 2008 bride and groom today from a Mercari seller, and they look amazing in person! I'm very glad I decided to go for them. They are definitely timeless!


















And here's a photo of them next to this year's All Smiles. Yankee really has simplified the look over the years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

js1620 said:


> I received my 2008 bride and groom today from a Mercari seller, and they look amazing in person! I'm very glad I decided to go for them. They are definitely timeless!
> 
> View attachment 738301
> 
> ...


Your 2008 Bride and Groom look great next to All Smiles. Thanks for the pictures. I have never purchased from Mercari. How were they to deal with?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture. I didn't know that was his name. I would love to have him in my collection too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Fall display for my office...
> 
> View attachment 738279
> 
> ...


Is that a felt garland that reads "Happy Fall"? I just love it, and I love your Fall display. When will you be bringing your Boney's to the office? Love your pictures. Thanks for allowing us a "peek" into your world. 🤓


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Happy First Day of Fall Everyone......
🥰


----------



## js1620 (Aug 24, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Your 2008 Bride and Groom look great next to All Smiles. Thanks for the pictures. I have never purchased from Mercari. How were they to deal with?


They are generally pretty good, and prices tend to be better than Ebay. I just make sure to look at the seller's listings and check to see if they are active and well rated. Once you purchase, the seller has 3 days to ship your item and once it gets to you, you have 3 days to rate the seller and then they receive the money from the purchase.

Happy first day of fall to you too!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Happy First Day of Fall Everyone......
> 🥰


Happy First Day of Fall to you too ScareyCarrie!! I can't be-leaf how quickly this year is going by, even with being cooped up for most of it. I hope yours is happy and safe!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@js1620, your Boneys All Smiles and Wedding Couple display with the calendar, fall leaves and berries in the back ground is really lovely! Both very nice pieces too!

@ScareyCarrie, my office display will feature Yankee Candle decor but no Boney Bunch this year. Not sure yet if I'm going to create a Boney Bunch display at home. Depends on how serious I get at finding and organizing my BB collection. Right now it's in multiple locations, which is a bit crazy making. Having a very difficult time finding things right now. And it's my own fault. I tend to be more interested in collecting and decorating than in properly organizing and storing my collections. At this point, if I had the money, I'd hire someone. I need help! 

And yes, the garland in my Fall display is felt. I didn't think I'd like it, but it was only $10. Needed a garland. For that price, why not? And now that I have it out of it's box and hung, I really like it.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Updated list. I’ll sell/ship these for another week or two before election madness hits. These are still available:

Yankee Candle Halloween Bat Tree tealight holder *SOLD*
Boney Illumi-lid jar topper
Boney head tart burner
Boney & Clyde *SOLD*
Booze Hound
Bonesy the dog w/pumpkin
2015 Spine Tingling Electric Chair
2014 Dig In candy coffin
2014 Taxi *SOLD*
2013 Crossbones Top Hat jar topper
2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I received my eBay Hoot Gravely a few days ago and love him! I think from now on I’m going to spend most of my Boney money on back-collecting. I think they were designed so much better in the early days, too bad I wasn’t aware of them then. Anywho, I realized I can incorporate an old yankee candle tealight I have with owls to make Hoot even more be-hoot-iful when I decorate for Fall and Halloween 🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I received my eBay Hoot Gravely a few days ago and love him! I think from now on I’m going to spend most of my Boney money on back-collecting. I think they were designed so much better in the early days, too bad I wasn’t aware of them then. Anywho, I realized I can incorporate an old yankee candle tealight I have with owls to make Hoot even more be-hoot-iful when I decorate for Fall and Halloween 🎃
> View attachment 738354


Love your Hoot Gravely. That 3 owl tealight holder is one that I have been eyeing for some time now on Ebay. For almost a year or so I've been wanting it. Now that I see how cute it is, I am definitely in the market for it. Your display is so cute. I agree about back collecting too. I really love the older pieces. Thanks so much for sharing your picture with us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, that's another of my favorite pieces, and nicely displayed. Who doesn't love owls?!

Over the years, I was only able to successfully acquire one of the BBW houses/mansions. It features owls... Bath & Body Works Halloween Luminary on Mercari










I had the hardest time finding a picture of it online. Is this one highly sought after? Perhaps the production numbers were low? Is it the gray, white, orange and black color combination? The price really surprises me. It's shocking actually.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, that's another of my favorite pieces, and nicely displayed. Who doesn't love owls?!
> 
> Over the years, I was only able to successfully acquire one of the BBW houses/mansions. It features owls... Bath & Body Works Halloween Luminary on Mercari
> 
> ...


Love the spooky mansion, especially the owls who look like they are standing guard. How tall is this piece? It is really nice.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> I received my eBay Hoot Gravely a few days ago and love him! I think from now on I’m going to spend most of my Boney money on back-collecting. I think they were designed so much better in the early days, too bad I wasn’t aware of them then. Anywho, I realized I can incorporate an old yankee candle tealight I have with owls to make Hoot even more be-hoot-iful when I decorate for Fall and Halloween 🎃
> View attachment 738354


I know it's a lot of work but do your research. Visit ebay, mercari and poshmark. You can usually bargain on mercari and poshmark.
There is a 2009 coffin boney on one of them now for $12.
Ebay has auctions on 2008 hearse and 2008 6 ft under @ $1.25 right now. If I didn't already have them, I would jump on all of those deals.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@ScareyCarrie I know you'd love the 3 Owl tea light and hope you find one at a great price- I got that one years ago for next to nothing during one of YC's clearance sales.

@grandma lise Yikes, that's amazing what your BBW Owl Mansion is going for these days! I think it probably is for all the reasons you mentioned- usually almost all the BBW and even YC candle mansions are the typical black and orange- yours is really unique, and as ScareyCarrie said, it's like the owls are standing guard- beautiful!

@Boneybunch15 I've only recently discovered Mercari from someone here mentioning it (possibly it was you?) but haven't bought anything through them. I did look and noticed that many of the BB pieces there are priced much lower than eBay, in fact, I think some of the pieces looked like the very same also listed on eBay... I guess some sellers use both sites for the same item? Anyway, I will keep looking and slowly add the ones I can find that really speak to me, which are quite a few, whew! Thank you for the tips on finding them, I appreciate it!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> @ScareyCarrie I know you'd love the 3 Owl tea light and hope you find one at a great price- I got that one years ago for next to nothing during one of YC's clearance sales.
> 
> @grandma lise Yikes, that's amazing what your BBW Owl Mansion is going for these days! I think it probably is for all the reasons you mentioned- usually almost all the BBW and even YC candle mansions are the typical black and orange- yours is really unique, and as ScareyCarrie said, it's like the owls are standing guard- beautiful!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 I've only recently discovered Mercari from someone here mentioning it (possibly it was you?) but haven't bought anything through them. I did look and noticed that many of the BB pieces there are priced much lower than eBay, in fact, I think some of the pieces looked like the very same also listed on eBay... I guess some sellers use both sites for the same item? Anyway, I will keep looking and slowly add the ones I can find that really speak to me, which are quite a few, whew! Thank you for the tips on finding them, I appreciate it!


Yes, some sellers use many platforms. Look at the shipping too on each one.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I can't remember its dimensions. Next time I'm in the storage unit, I'll check. I was thinking it's wider than tall, but looking at the picture, it's the opposite. The box itself is 16" to 18" tall. If I displayed with the Boney Bunch, I'd probably elevate it. Some day, I'll back collect BBW's 2010 Haunted House. It's my favorite... 2010 Bath and Body Works SLATKIN Halloween Haunted House LARGE Candle Luminary | eBay


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yes, some sellers use many platforms. Look at the shipping too on each one.


That's good to know. I never knew that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> @ScareyCarrie I know you'd love the 3 Owl tea light and hope you find one at a great price- I got that one years ago for next to nothing during one of YC's clearance sales.
> 
> @grandma lise Yikes, that's amazing what your BBW Owl Mansion is going for these days! I think it probably is for all the reasons you mentioned- usually almost all the BBW and even YC candle mansions are the typical black and orange- yours is really unique, and as ScareyCarrie said, it's like the owls are standing guard- beautiful!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 I've only recently discovered Mercari from someone here mentioning it (possibly it was you?) but haven't bought anything through them. I did look and noticed that many of the BB pieces there are priced much lower than eBay, in fact, I think some of the pieces looked like the very same also listed on eBay... I guess some sellers use both sites for the same item? Anyway, I will keep looking and slowly add the ones I can find that really speak to me, which are quite a few, whew! Thank you for the tips on finding them, I appreciate it!


I wonder why a seller would, possibly, charge different prices it they are using both Ebay and Mercari for the same item? Maybe its the shipping, not sure. I guess it's time for me to expand my Boney hunt to Mercari and Poshmark.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Opened the rest of my 2020 Boney Bunch order today! 

Boney's All Smiles has a long drip of the lighter glaze running down one arm; Boney's to the Rescue! is missing some gray paint from the side mirror, but happy that the black hair was hand painted, not air brushed; black pant ruffle on Make 'Em Laugh is not distinct enough to know it's a ruffle, but the shoes are glazed gray, as opposed to painted gray after firing, which I _really_ appreciate. All are acceptable. It's encouraging to see paint quality and facial features as good as last years! Yay!










Really happy with the detail of the Boney popping out of the ambulance door...










Looking forward to seeing everyone's display over the next few weeks!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I am still waiting on my salt and pepper shakers. They were supposed to be here today, but from where it was yesterday, I knew that wasn't going to happen.😭


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15 it's so much more fun when packages arrive on their originally stated delivery date. Hang in there. 

Playing with the ghosts now. Where, I wonder, are my multi-colored battery operated tea lights? Hmm...

Which lighting effect do you like? Display #1 or #2? Or perhaps something else to try?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 it's so much more fun when packages arrive on their originally stated delivery date. Hang in there.
> 
> Playing with the ghosts now. Where, I wonder, are my multi-colored battery operated tea lights? Hmm...
> 
> ...


I like display #1. The whiter lighting really makes the large ghost pop. I really have to pick him up for my display. Glad that your Boney's are acceptable as far as paint jobs. They look amazing. Do you have the entire 2020 collection now?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Still need to order the Ghoulie Ghost votive/tea light holder, but yes ScareyCarrie, I even counted to make sure I have all of the Boney Bunch collection. All 13, which includes the Boney Buzz jar holder. Wasn't going to get Boneys All Smiles until I saw your pictures. Thanks for that. 

Are you almost done collecting everything you want from the 2020 Yankee Candle collections?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

After seeing your picture of the ghosts together, I knew I had to have the large ghost. I just ordered it along with the mummy and skeleton votive holders that can be interchanged on the Halloween Friends Tree. I am holding out hope that the ghoulie ghost collection will go on sale. I really want another votive holder and the large jar holder. I don't really use jar shades so I probably will not order that. 

I am really loving the ghosts that Yankee put out this year. I think, for now, I am pretty much done ordering from the Yankee Halloween collection.........OF COURSE.......we all know that could change at any given moment.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I'm mostly done too! I have one small display planned for work that will feature the Halloween Friends tree. (I really like the Skeleton votive/tea light holder and think you will too; the Mummy one can sit under the tree). This will allow me to start purging my collections, though nothing anyone would want here, over the next two months. I've been thinking about it a lot, and I think I have a plan of attack now.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 it's so much more fun when packages arrive on their originally stated delivery date. Hang in there.
> 
> Playing with the ghosts now. Where, I wonder, are my multi-colored battery operated tea lights? Hmm...
> 
> ...


I like display one but they both are nice. I love all of your displays and seeing pictures of your purchases. Thank you for posting those.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 it's so much more fun when packages arrive on their originally stated delivery date. Hang in there.
> 
> Playing with the ghosts now. Where, I wonder, are my multi-colored battery operated tea lights? Hmm...
> 
> ...


Love your display!!
Got them. I edited this post from earlier.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise I think even with the little imperfections you mentioned, your pieces are all in all very nice and love seeing how they look together- the scale this year is MUCH better than previous years IMO. And my vote goes for ghost scene #1 also, the lighting looks much more luminescent (if that's a word, LOL) Thanks so much for sharing them with us, I can't wait to see how you use them in your displays this year!

@Boneybunch15 I love your salt & pepper shakers and so glad they made it to you intact. I can't remember, did you get those on eBay or Mercari? I saw some earlier this morning on eBay but with shipping I think they were almost or over $50!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Love that little bowler hat Boneybunch15!

@RavenLily, I'm happy with what I received too. 

I walk before bed each night, and there was a UPS truck in my neighborhood last night, after 10 p.m. I wonder if they still have a backlog of packages to deliver due to the wildfires.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise I think even with the little imperfections you mentioned, your pieces are all in all very nice and love seeing how they look together- the scale this year is MUCH better than previous years IMO. And my vote goes for ghost scene #1 also, the lighting looks much more luminescent (if that's a word, LOL) Thanks so much for sharing them with us, I can't wait to see how you use them in your displays this year!
> 
> @Boneybunch15 I love your salt & pepper shakers and so glad they made it to you intact. I can't remember, did you get those on eBay or Mercari? I saw some earlier this morning on eBay but with shipping I think they were almost or over $50!!


Actually neither, I got it from someone off Boney Bunch Love.
I saw the oneson ebay. I think the starting bid or BIN is $38 w/ $11 shipping..something like that.I didn't have to pay that much. Glad too because of how small they are.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

So glad to have found this forum! Thanks for sharing pics of all your amazing collections! Gives me more to put on my treasure hunt list! My collection is small but I love them all. I just snagged the horse/hearse boney on eBay. I hope it comes in one piece 😍. It’s my consolation for missing out on an unbroken ghost rider on Mercari for 20 dollars lol.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> So glad to have found this forum! Thanks for sharing pics of all your amazing collections! Gives me more to put on my treasure hunt list! My collection is small but I love them all. I just snagged the horse/hearse boney on eBay. I hope it comes in one piece 😍. It’s my consolation for missing out on an unbroken ghost rider on Mercari for 20 dollars lol.


💀Small collections turn into bigger ones.....trust me, I know. I hope your horse/hearse arrives safe and sound. Please let us know when you receive it. Ahhhhh, the thrill of the Boney Bunch hunt is so much fun. Hope you can find some great pieces to add to your collection. Happy Hunting.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Actually neither, I got it from someone off Boney Bunch Love.
> I saw the oneson ebay. I think the starting bid or BIN is $38 w/ $11 shipping..something like that.I didn't have to pay that much. Glad too because of how small they are.


How big are they? A couple to three inches high? They are cute though. Great find. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks so much! I can’t wait to see it in person. I had gotten the dancing couple and wife with carriage years ago, but then had twins and kind of forgot about boneys for awhile lol. I started collecting again around hotel, but there have been so many good pieces I missed out on. Now my girls who are turning 11 next month are hooked. It’s become a tradition to go to YC on their Halloween preview day every year, So much fun! I hope they keep making them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Thanks so much! I can’t wait to see it in person. I had gotten the dancing couple and wife with carriage years ago, but then had twins and kind of forgot about boneys for awhile lol. I started collecting again around hotel, but there have been so many good pieces I missed out on. Now my girls who are turning 11 next month are hooked. It’s become a tradition to go to YC on their Halloween preview day every year, So much fun! I hope they keep making them.


What a wonderful tradition between you and your girls. So happy to hear that they are Boney Bunch lovers as well. I love going to the Preview weekend too, and look forward to it every August. Which "dancing couple" are you talking about? The disco couple? BTW: Welcome to the Halloween Forum. 🎃👻💀😻


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What a wonderful tradition between you and your girls. So happy to hear that they are Boney Bunch lovers as well. I love going to the Preview weekend too, and look forward to it every August. Which "dancing couple" are you talking about? The disco couple? BTW: Welcome to the Halloween Forum. 🎃👻💀😻


Thanks. I have the dancing bride and groom  I am definitely into more of the Victorian style boneys, as many on this forum seem to be! They just say classic Halloween to me. We picked up a few pieces this year - my one daughter always has to get Bonesy, the dog lol, and of course the straight jacket guy because you know - 2020. The older pieces are definitely more my jam.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Thanks. I have the dancing bride and groom  I am definitely into more of the Victorian style boneys, as many on this forum seem to be! They just say classic Halloween to me. We picked up a few pieces this year - my one daughter always has to get Bonesy, the dog lol, and of course the straight jacket guy because you know - 2020. The older pieces are definitely more my jam.


I agree with you. I prefer the Victorian style boneys too. I have been able to back collect a few pieces from the 2008 collection and a couple from 2009. My hope is to complete my collection of both of those years. That's where the "Hunt" for older Boneys comes in to play. I enjoy finding them on Ebay for a decent price. What sites have you been scoping out?


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I agree with you. I prefer the Victorian style boneys too. I have been able to back collect a few pieces from the 2008 collection and a couple from 2009. My hope is to complete my collection of both of those years. That's where the "Hunt" for older Boneys comes in to play. I enjoy finding them on Ebay for a decent price. What sites have you been scoping out?


eBay and Mercari mostly. I feel like Mercari has the best deals, if you are quick enough to jump on them. I do look on Poshmark, Etsy, Offerup, and even Bonanza occasionally too to see if anything pops up. Ghost rider is my current hunt, but he seems to have a problem keeping his head  There is a broken/glued one on eBay up to 47 dollars! I love Aunt Hilda too, but those have been pricey lately. I am debating on whether to order All Smiles from the current collection, since that is the style I like. I am lukewarm on the ones I have from hotel and freak show, so I agree that focusing on the older styles is the way to go. I hope you find them all.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin, welcome! And yes, please share pictures as you continue to back collect the Boney Bunch. It's fun for us too. Just when I think I have everything I want...someone posts a picture, and I realize eventhough I didn't want it before, I do now. (I find it helps NOT to make a list...that way I kind of forget...which is just as well because I spend too much on the current collections).


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Absolutely. There have definitely been some pieces that I had never seen before popping up. There is a little boney on a tricycle with a pumpkin in the back that I hadn’t seen. I hope they go old school with the next theme. If they are using American Horror Story as a guide, the next one is rumored to have something to do with the beach. I would love a Victorian beach theme! Parasols, striped bathing suits, maybe a merboney, or sea creature boney. Not so much beach party though...as I can see it going that way.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Absolutely. There have definitely been some pieces that I had never seen before popping up. There is a little boney on a tricycle with a pumpkin in the back that I hadn’t seen. I hope they go old school with the next theme. If they are using American Horror Story as a guide, the next one is rumored to have something to do with the beach. I would love a Victorian beach theme! Parasols, striped bathing suits, maybe a merboney, or sea creature boney. Not so much beach party though...as I can see it going that way.


I wish that we would see some of those pieces that were never made. Does anyone know the story behind those?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Courtesy of grandma lise's post last year. 
Here's a link to a slideshow of all 10+ Boney Bunch prototypes that were never made. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch Prototypes


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Courtesy of grandma lise's post last year.
> Here's a link to a slideshow of all 10 Boney Bunch prototypes that were never made.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch Prototypes


Thank you! I wonder who had these? Or why they weren't made, etc.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I really love the pieces. I, unfortunately, don't know the story behind these prototypes. Perhaps someone here can help with that. Wish they would have made them for us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Nstope Here's the story...

It's been a few years since this happened, and my memory isn't as good as it used to be, but this is what I recall...

One morning they popped up on Ebay. I was really upset, called YC, and they told me someone would get back to me. While waiting, I began copying the pictures and listing information. 

Within a half hour, a gentleman from YC corporate returned my call. He said after hearing from me and at least one other person, he made inquiries and learned that they were rejected prototypes that had been given away, I believe to a YC employee. After that, the prototypes changed hands one or more times, and then were listed for auction by an Ebay seller. As you can imagine, they were already getting bids. Not long after that the individual listings were taken down, never to be seen again. I assume they were returned to YC and/or destroyed, but that's pure speculation on my part.

I'd love to see them put into production, wouldn't you? Everyone here has their favorites. Off the top of my head, my favorites were the tricycle, squid boy, guillotine, race car, and pirate ship. Which are your favorites?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Nstope I was told that they weren't put into production for a variety of reasons. He said the guillotine piece didn't fit with the type of candle holders they sold, which was true at that time.

It was an awesome piece though, beautifully designed and detailed, and showcased well Mark Cook's sense of humor. If it had been produced I would have featured it as a staged show within my carnival themed display. 

@ScareyCarrie thanks for re-posting the link to the pictures.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> 💀Small collections turn into bigger ones.....trust me, I know. I hope your horse/hearse arrives safe and sound. Please let us know when you receive it. Ahhhhh, the thrill of the Boney Bunch hunt is so much fun. Hope you can find some great pieces to add to your collection. Happy Hunting.


Don't I know it. I only started collecting in 2015 and my collection has now grown to 126 boneys.
It's very addictive.
Yes those salt and pepper shakers are very small. I hadn't paid them any mind until a few days ago and purchased them thinking they were a 2009. BUT I did find out that they actually came out in 2009, but weren't sold in YC as boneys until 2010...so in a way they are 2009s.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Don't I know it. I only started collecting in 2015 and my collection has now grown to 126 boneys.
> It's very addictive.
> Yes those salt and pepper shakers are very small. I hadn't paid them any mind until a few days ago and purchased them thinking they were a 2009. BUT I did find out that they actually came out in 2009, but weren't sold in YC as boneys until 2010...so in a way they are 2009s.





grandma lise said:


> @Nstope Here's the story...
> 
> It's been a few years since this happened, and my memory isn't as good as it used to be, but this is what I recall...
> 
> ...


OMG I didn’t realize those were never created. I saw them online and just thought they were super rare. So cool. I also love the tricycle. Reminds me of the Shining... The early pieces were so dark and creative. That is such a great story! Can you imagine finding one of those on EBay or at a yard sale?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Courtesy of grandma lise's post last year.
> Here's a link to a slideshow of all 10+ Boney Bunch prototypes that were never made.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch Prototypes


I


grandma lise said:


> @Nstope Here's the story...
> 
> It's been a few years since this happened, and my memory isn't as good as it used to be, but this is what I recall...
> 
> ...


OMG, thank you!! I have always wondered about these! That's crazy that someone from YC would instantly try and sell them. I would love to see them all made, maybe all but the tart warmer, LOL. My favorites are the tricycle, the car, and the sweater pumpkin (Don't really know if he would be considered Boney).


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> @Nstope I was told that they weren't put into production for a variety of reasons. He said the guillotine piece didn't fit with the type of candle holders they sold, which was true at that time.
> 
> It was an awesome piece though, beautifully designed and detailed, and showcased well Mark Cook's sense of humor. If it had been produced I would have featured it as a staged show within my carnival themed display.
> 
> @ScareyCarrie thanks for re-posting the link to the pictures.



Thank you!! I feel like they did take some ideas from these pieces and use them in later pieces such as the pirate ship and the "Graves Dug While You Wait".


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Nstope I was thinking more this afternoon about who the prototypes were given to. I was told only they were given to someone - (who I assume was a YC employee, but I don't actually know that) - and then they went to someone else. I don't know why I think this, but they might have been sold at a garage/yard sale. It's not known if or how many times the prototypes changed hands. So it wasn't the person who initially received them that tried to sell them. It's all just a fun little bit of history! And that car was so cool. I can just see him racing around in it on his Boney Estate! 

@ScareyCarrie I was lucky today. The three Flower Garden votive/tea light holders I'd purchased on sale with my second YC order arrived intact, but were defective. I called YC today. They said because they were now out of stock, they couldn't replace them but that I could have any three votive/tea light holders I wanted in their place. They're shipping me three of the Flickering Ghost votive/tea light holders. Should be here in a week or so. I think I'm done ordering for the year now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I am happy that Yankee is making good on your votives, and that you will be getting 3 of the ghoulie ghost ones. I love the one I have and hope to acquire another along with the GG jar holder. My recent order has shipped which includes the large ghost tealight holder (had to get it after seeing your pictures), the mummy and skeleton votive holders for the Halloween Friends Collection, and I also purchased a couple new wax melts. Excited to get the ghost. When I ordered it it was listed as "low stock". I wonder if it has sold out yet. Glad I was able to get one before that happens.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, looks like the large ghost is sold out this morning. Glad your ordered it and it's on its way!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

*Boney Bunch Prototypes - Part I*

Our discussion regarding the history of the Boney Bunch prototype listings on Ebay is really bugging me because my memory isn't as good as it used to be. Equally frustrating is that at the time, I chose to not post publicly what I knew, so today I did some digging...

Using the date I saved pictures of the Boney Bunch prototypes to my computer, I searched through the "2012 Boney Bunch by Yankee Candle" thread. Here's what I found...

On Tuesday, September 18, 2012, maxthedog posted...

*maxthedog
Registered*
Joined Aug 3, 2012
182 Posts
#1,152 • Sep 18, 2012


> hollow said:
> I'd buy it! Then, we could have a court themed piece, with the judge looking down at Mr Boney. We could gracefully end the BB line with Mr. Boney with his head in a guillotine, and Mrs Boney ready to drop the blade.
> 
> I wish Boney Bunch had a design your own BB piece, like Build- A-Bear. (I know it is a huge weird thought) So much to do with the Boneys!


Apparently the guillotine happened at least in sample..has anyone ever seen this??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch-Skeleton-Guillotine-Candle-Holder-/160885121030?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=2hibNxhyOOPO/eDgDp

----------

There were a number of posts that followed, including this one from Kitty the next day...
*
Kitty
Registered*
Joined Sep 10, 2011
1,350 Posts
#1,158 • Sep 19, 2012
My source said that YC Corp. in Deerfield, MA found out about this Ebay seller & had the 9 items pulled on 09/18/12.
No other info but were YC Boney Bunch classified prototypes. Who knows how seller acquired items. Seller has no other items for sale on Ebay.
Check Boney Bunch completed listings, 09/18/12 at 11:53-11:41 & copy pictures before Ebay deletes info just in case YC releases items in the future.

----------

I still correspond with Kitty, so was trying to find her email address when this email exchange with Tom, a friend who sold The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends and other collectibles, came up in my search results...

*From:* Lisa
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 18, 2012 4:09 AM
*To:* Tom
*Subject:* Boney Bunch prototypes?

Hey Tom,

I just emailed YC’s customer service links to all 22 of this seller’s listings – (the seller is xxxxxxxxxx). Here’s one link. Use it to see the other 22 listings…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch-Skeleton-Tricycle-Candle-Holder-/160885131521?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=2128469077541496861&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&

I’ve never seen 10 of the 22 listings. What do you think’s going on here?

I’m choosing to NOT post this information on the internet, though I have copied the links and pictures into a word file. I don’t want to do anything to hurt YC or the artist, Mark Cook.

Lisa, grandma lise

-----------

*From:* Tom
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 18, 2012 8:21 AM
*To:* Lisa
*Subject:* Re: Boney Bunch prototypes?

All of the items sold as Mr. Bones are back-stock or items YC passed on selling as part of the Boney Bunch sold in 2008 or 2009. The Coyne's company sells the Boney Bunch to YC. This is why the Coyne's Co. still has some of the 08 items left. At this time Coyne's is no longer going to selling any new Mr. Bones items (thanks YC). Ronnie Walter also worked for Coyne's Co. up till 2009. She make Spookyville for them. Yes, YC also sold Spookville items in the past. You can see them on ebay, very cute.

This ebay seller may work for Coyne's or may be a buyer for YC???

----------

*From:* Lisa
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 18, 2012 11:22 AM
*To:* Tom
*Subject:* RE: Boney Bunch prototypes?

Just heard back from YC. The person identified himself as someone who works for security. They are still investigating. It was suggested that these could be pieces that didn’t make it into the Boney Bunch line. I told him that it would be nice if long time collectors could be allowed to weigh in on which pieces are selected for production…and to please pass that on to corporate!

Lisa

----------

*From:* Tom
*To:* Lisa
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 18, 2012 12:36 PM
*Subject:* Re: Boney Bunch prototypes?
They aren’t listed anymore.

-----------

*From:* Lisa
*Sent:* Tuesday, September 18, 2012 4:32 PM
*To:* Tom
*Subject:* RE: Boney Bunch prototypes?


Interesting! One of the comments he made to me is that the seller's listed city is 15 miles from their YC factory. He also said they were trying to find out what Ebay's policies are. I'm assuming they wanted the listings removed.

Tom, it's hard to know, but I think we may have seen part of next year's collection. It's killing me to not post online about this, but I really like YC and Mark Cook and don't want to spoil it for others. Frankly, I'm not buying that those pieces were all rejected. That Boney boy on the tricycle was adorable. Actually, I liked almost all of the pieces!

We'll know come next August!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

*Boney Bunch Prototypes - Part II*

Next I decided to go through my private messages here back in 2012. This is what I found in an exchange with another Halloween Forum member - (I'm going to share only relevant excerpts). Reading this, I realize now this is how I learned the prototypes came from a Yankee Candle employee and were "gifted" to the Ebay seller...

September 19, 2012

Could you tell me where you got the information that the seller got the pieces from a YC employee? And if it's in an email from the seller, could you forward me that email or copy and paste the information into a PM to me here or to my private email address?

My email address is..., but sending me the info via a PM here is fine too!

Thanks!

Lisa

-------------

Reply...

I had asked if they knew what year the pieces were made and if they were stamped Yankee Candle. They replied with..

"Hi,A former YC employee gave this as a gift. From what I understand this was never sold exactly as is. That's all the info I have--didn't want to list as YC when it was never actually on their shelves. There's no year/stamp on the bottom. Thanks for looking! "

----------

Interesting...

I saw the auction listings a few hours after they were listed. The next morning I contacted both flagship stores to see if they knew anything about them. They didn't. Next I contacted YC corporate. I was the second person to call and they were already investigating. I'm not going to post about this online, and request that you don't either, but I was told they were prototypes. I don't, however, know for which year.

Thank you,

Lisa

----------

Hope you all find this as interesting as I did. 

I'm not sure if I was Kitty's "source" or not at the time. I have no record of it. I just found her email address and have reached out to her to ask. 

I also learned that I contacted Yankee Candle Headquarters after contacting the Deerfield and Williamsburg stores. I don't know how I got the phone number. Might have called the 1-800 number or someone at one of the two stores I called may have given it to me. 

Interestingly, I looked up the Ebay seller who listed the prototypes, and he/she is still selling on Ebay...


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Great sleuthing and nice record keeping! I can’t imagine selling any of those treasures. Makes you wonder how many other “rejects” never made it into production.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin, I'd love it if they periodically raffled off the prototypes. The proceeds could then be donated to a charity. I wanted a few of those pieces so bad!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

That is such a great idea, grandma lise. It would be so amazing to own a one of a kind piece. They really are little pieces of art.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> @Nstope I was thinking more this afternoon about who the prototypes were given to. I was told only they were given to someone - (who I assume was a YC employee, but I don't actually know that) - and then they went to someone else. I don't know why I think this, but they might have been sold at a garage/yard sale. It's not known if or how many times the prototypes changed hands. So it wasn't the person who initially received them that tried to sell them. It's all just a fun little bit of history! And that car was so cool. I can just see him racing around in it on his Boney Estate!
> 
> @ScareyCarrie I was lucky today. The three Flower Garden votive/tea light holders I'd purchased on sale with my second YC order arrived intact, but were defective. I called YC today. They said because they were now out of stock, they couldn't replace them but that I could have any three votive/tea light holders I wanted in their place. They're shipping me three of the Flickering Ghost votive/tea light holders. Should be here in a week or so. I think I'm done ordering for the year now.


Could you imagine finding those at a garage sale!? I wonder if we will ever see them up for sale again.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you grandma lise for digging up all of that information! Interesting to read!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Nstope I'm really glad I still had some written records too. Just now reading your earlier post. I was wrong about the prototypes being purchased at a garage/yard sale. Based on what I wrote at the time, the seller told the Yankee Candle represenative that the prototypes were gifted to him/her from a Yankee Candle employee. I was right to not trust my memory. I need to start keeping a journal...

Kitty got back to me yesterday. She said I was her source's source. When she told me who it was, it made sense to me. It's a forum member who I've discussed all things Boney Bunch with off and on since 2009. 

I'm planning on decorating my cubicle at work next week. Tonight, I headed over to Value Village and Dollar Tree to get the rest of what I need for a small display I'm building. Tomorrow, I'll begin pulling some things from the storage unit. Not planning to display the Boney Bunch this year, but will include some Yankee Candle Halloween decor, some new, some old. October is almost here...I can hardly wait to see everyone's displays!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, looks like the large ghost is sold out this morning. Glad your ordered it and it's on its way!


I am so happy that I bought one too. Still waiting for it to arrive. Thanks again for the pictures of it....that really helped me make up my mind.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - WOW!!! What a fantastic story about the prototypes. I was enthralled with what you wrote, and like Lizzypumpkin said, what great record keeping. I would absolute love to find any of those for sale, on any site. I wonder if they made more than just one piece of each, just in case of breakage, paint jobs, etc. Well, whoever has them is very fortunate to be in possession of one of a kind Boney's. Thanks again grandma lise for all of your investigative work. I think you missed your calling in life.......you should be a detective. 🔎


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you ScareyCarrie.  I'm so glad I had enough historical information to confirm what we knew at the time. Thinking about contacting the seller. If I learn anything, will share it here.

I'd like to believe the prototypes still exist too. But because we re-visit this story here annually, I believe if ANY reappeared someone here would see it for sure!

Perhaps on the twentieth anniversary of the Boney Bunch, Yankee Candle could be persuaded to put them into production if Mark Cook would be willing to recreate them! 

I need that Octopus Boney for my Boney Submarine!

Okay, I think people are getting excited about Halloween in the office. One of our coworkers is making masks with spiderweb fabric and hiding spiders around the office...

I'm thinking about coming in on my day off to decorate this week.

Oh. I learned last night that my Ghoulie Ghost votive/tea light holders should be here later this week, possibly as early as Thursday. Can hardly wait!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - Yes, that Octopus Boney would look spectacular next to the Boney Submarine. I believe they are in someones possession, perhaps someone not on this forum. I love all of them, especially the guillotine and tricycle ones. It would be nice if Yankee, along with Mark Cook, would create a very special collection for the 20th Anniversary. We can dream can't we??? 

By the way, I received my package from Yankee today. I love the skeleton and mummy votives.....but.......I absolutely LOVE the ghost tealight holder. It is a nice size and I love the feel of the porcelain. It is already on display and waiting for the sun to go down. Looks like we are all getting excited for Halloween!!! 🎃 👻 💀 😻


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, glad you like the ghost. I can hardly wait to see how you include it in one of your displays! 

I made an unusual find tonight. I know nothing about it. No tag. Just a small gold sticker that says "Made in Philippines". Interestingly, it comes in two pieces - (sadly, the camera on my phone fails to convey its vibrant colors; I'll try to photograph it again in natural light tomorrow)...










The cat and noise makers...










And this is the upper piece...










It's beautifully hand painted and detailed. Hat and bowtie are embellished with a fine black glitter. I paid $4.99 for it at Goodwill. Does anyone know if there's a thread here on the forum where I can post pictures of it to see if anyone recognizes the artist's style or perhaps the company that produced it?

It compliments the vintage style signage I bought at Michaels this year...









13" Black Cat Countdown Accent by Ashland®


Find the 13" Black Cat Countdown Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. Make your Halloween countdown fun with this tabletop accent.




www.michaels.com












20" When Black Cats Prowl Easel Sign by Ashland®


Find the 20" When Black Cats Prowl Easel Sign by Ashland® at Michaels. Elevate your dark and spooky Halloween décor instantly with this easel sign.




www.michaels.com


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise Wow, so interesting catching up here and reading all the posts regarding the BB prototypes... I wonder if any were sold and shipped before the seller was reported? If so, that was one LUCKY buyer to have gotten it. I can't imagine why YC chose not to proceed into production with those, either that year or some future year? The pieces are amazing, especially when you compare to what little imagination has gone into some of the more recent years (thinking of my croc in a toilet, LOL!)... Anyway, thank you for re-posting the info, and to ScareyCarrie for the pics. I WANT ONE, (insert crocodile tears flushing down my YC toilet, ha!) Also, I've never seen your little pumpkin driver, but he sure is cute- he's going to look adorable with the signage you bought!

@ScareyCarrie So glad you were able to get the ghost you wanted before it sold out, I know you'll be a perfect ghost host and make a beautiful display with it and all your other picks!

Things have been really out of sorts here lately, so I really haven't begun a decorating plan so please keep the bar low on any expectations for my Boney Bunch displays- it might wind up being a picture of unpacked boxes with webs growing on them in real life, hopefully done tastefully by the spider who created them, ha!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

OOPS!! And I meant to send out a B-I-G welcome to @Lizzypumpkin to our Forum Family


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

A huge thank you to grandma lise! You posted the photos of your ghost collection and explained the difference between how light appears in porcelain versus ceramic. I found one of the porcelain ghosts and love it. It has quickly become a top favorite out of all my Halloween collection. The entire ghost glows!










On another note, I have purchased three older boneys. I have to be very choosy about my purchases due to available space to display them. There is no way I can collect all the older pieces because I don’t want to just leave them in boxes stored away, I want to enjoy them. 
The first item, the boney wagon ”pumpkins for sale”, is chipped and cracked. When I informed the seller, he wanted me to pay return shipping and is being very difficult to work with.
The next piece that I really wanted badly was, of course, Aunt Hilda. She arrived yesterday and I love her! I also purchased the hearse pulled by the black horse. I think it is from 2012. I had a difficult time finding it. Any thoughts on this piece? The other piece I am looking for is Uncle Vlad. If anyone sees him available please let me know.

I also purchased the salt and pepper shakers. The seller said that they were originally released in 2008, with a second release in 2010. She said the difference is that the bottom of the 2008 tray is not marked or dated but that the 2010 version is. Grandma lise, as well as other long-term collectors, do any of you have any thoughts or insight into this? Mine haven’t gotten here yet. I will post pictures when they do.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Love your display!!
> Got them. I edited this post from earlier.
> View attachment 738604
> View attachment 738605


i love the tray these come with! I can think of all sorts of uses for them other than the intended purpose.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I agree with you. I prefer the Victorian style boneys too. I have been able to back collect a few pieces from the 2008 collection and a couple from 2009. My hope is to complete my collection of both of those years. That's where the "Hunt" for older Boneys comes in to play. I enjoy finding them on Ebay for a decent price. What sites have you been scoping out?


Which pieces do you have from 2008 and 2009? Do you have any from 2010? I find that the hunt for older boneys is addictive!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> A huge thank you to grandma lise! You posted the photos of your ghost collection and explained the difference between how light appears in porcelain versus ceramic. I found one of the porcelain ghosts and love it. It has quickly become a top favorite out of all my Halloween collection. The entire ghost glows!
> 
> View attachment 739204
> 
> ...


Oh wow! You found the porcelain ghost! Where did you find it? Congrats!

I'm trying to remember if I normally light it with one, or two, battery operated tea lights. It came with a two bulb cord. One blue and one red C-9 bulb. They alternated on and off.

That was one incredible find. Over the years I've only found one other porcelain ghost, in a different style, but the seller failed to disclose a chip so I returned it.

So happy for you!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow! You found the porcelain ghost! Where did you find it? Congrats!
> 
> I'm trying to remember if I normally light it with one, or two, battery operated tea lights. It came with a two bulb cord. One blue and one red C-9 bulb. They alternated on and off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This one also has a two light cord but it doesn’t alternate on and off. There was an extra fuse taped to the cord so that may be the issue. I found it at a rummage sale. It was really dirty, even the cord, but cleaned up nicely. I would never have given it a second look if you hadn’t posted a picture of yours and explained about the porcelain.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> Thanks. This one also has a two light cord but it doesn’t alternate on and off. There was an extra fuse taped to the cord so that may be the issue. I found it at a rummage sale. It was really dirty, even the cord, but cleaned up nicely. I would never have given it a second look if you hadn’t posted a picture of yours and explained about the porcelain.


Oh wow. I paid $4.95 for mine. And you got it for a great price too. Love it!

I found mine at a thrift store. It was in excellent condition, but that's not typical. Often when I find old pieces, it's a bit of a process to restore them. By the way, mine actually uses C-7 bulbs, not the C-9 that I previously stated. After reading that yours doesn't alternated between the bulbs...I remembered...it takes a while for it to begin working after you plug it in. Suggest you give it another try. That said, I really prefer lighting it with battery operated tea lights. And wait until you see the late afternoon sun hit it through the window...it glows!

Here's two pics for comparison...

Normal room lighting...










And now with the late afternoon sun hitting it - (tea lights were off)...










Magic!

The odds of you finding that piece after seeing it here...buy a lottery ticket! Ha ha!

----------

The Boney Bunch pieces you've bought so far are my absolute favs, though I've not displayed the hearse yet, though now that I think about it, could fit in with a Boney Asylum display. Not this year though... Anyway, always makes me happy to see pieces from the early years!

Here's a slide show of the 2008 collection. Well, all but the bride and groom, and I threw in the 2011 Bonesy the dog just for fun - (you might even catch a glimpse of the porcelain ghost on the fireplace mantle). This display was created for our non-profit's volunteers...

[New links; hopefully one of these work]:





__





Photobucket







app.photobucket.com





<iframe width="480" height="360" src="Photobucket"></iframe>

Thanks so much for lifting our spirits. The election has been really hard on a lot on a lot of people, and COVID-19 is coming back. I'm exhausted, and am so ready for the New Year. Could we just leap forward to each of the Fall/Winter holidays and be done with this year?!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise Wow, so interesting catching up here and reading all the posts regarding the BB prototypes... I wonder if any were sold and shipped before the seller was reported? If so, that was one LUCKY buyer to have gotten it. I can't imagine why YC chose not to proceed into production with those, either that year or some future year? The pieces are amazing, especially when you compare to what little imagination has gone into some of the more recent years (thinking of my croc in a toilet, LOL!)... Anyway, thank you for re-posting the info, and to ScareyCarrie for the pics. I WANT ONE, (insert crocodile tears flushing down my YC toilet, ha!) Also, I've never seen your little pumpkin driver, but he sure is cute- he's going to look adorable with the signage you bought!
> 
> @ScareyCarrie So glad you were able to get the ghost you wanted before it sold out, I know you'll be a perfect ghost host and make a beautiful display with it and all your other picks!
> 
> Things have been really out of sorts here lately, so I really haven't begun a decorating plan so please keep the bar low on any expectations for my Boney Bunch displays- it might wind up being a picture of unpacked boxes with webs growing on them in real life, hopefully done tastefully by the spider who created them, ha!


RavenLily, how are you holding up with the wildfires?


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow. I paid $4.95 for mine. And you got it for a great price too. Love it!
> 
> I found mine at a thrift store. It was in excellent condition, but that's not typical. Often when I find old pieces, it's a bit of a process to restore them. By the way, mine actually uses C-7 bulbs, not the C-9 that I previously stated. After reading that yours doesn't alternated between the bulbs...I remembered...it takes a while for it to begin working after you plug it in. Suggest you give it another try. That said, I really prefer lighting it with battery operated tea lights. And wait until you see the late afternoon sun hit it through the window...it glows!
> 
> ...


Wow, the ghost does glow in sunlight! I will have to display him in a location near a window. Thanks for the photos and additional information. Yes, I am so lucky to find the porcelain ghost after seeing yours. I will try it again and see if the lights work correctly after a longer period of time. I really like your idea of lighting it with a tealight and will probably just do that.

The Boney hearse would look good with your asylum theme. I’m still in awe of your collection, as well as those of others on here. The pieces I have purchased can all be displayed together, I think. Thanks for the slide show of your 2008 pieces but I couldn’t get it to open. I will try again later. 

Another question. I have a box for a few pieces and no box for some. How do all of you store your boneys? Do you store in original boxes? It seems that they would take up a great deal of storage space which I am woefully short on. I can’t imagine storing the large collections that many of you have.

Which brings me to another question. Just out of curiosity, how many boneys do all of you have in your collection? I think someone said in an earlier post that they have well over a hundred pieces.

I agree about this year. I’m hoping next year will be better. At least, hopefully, we will be able to put some of the chaos behind us.

Edited to add that I love your bat tree!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise I love your goodwill find! And Reaper20?? I am definitely jealous of your Aunt Hilda and I am obsessed with your witchy wood carving in the background. I got some goodies in the mail too. So my horse carriage came in pristine condition. It’s ginormous but gorgeous. And of course like 2 days after I ordered that, ghost rider popped up on ebay so i snagged it. Did I need to buy both lol, no, but I am glad I did because they are both really awesome pieces. I do need to take a break for awhile though lol.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Reaper20?? said:


> A huge thank you to grandma lise! You posted the photos of your ghost collection and explained the difference between how light appears in porcelain versus ceramic. I found one of the porcelain ghosts and love it. It has quickly become a top favorite out of all my Halloween collection. The entire ghost glows!
> 
> View attachment 739204
> 
> ...


Omg you lucky woman you got Aunt Hilda. I Have been looking for her.
Maybe one day I can trade one of my mother with baby carriages for her.

There were a pair of the salt and pepper shakers on ebay not long ago for a pretty good price.
There was also one of those after the dead band members.

If anyone knows how I can get a spiderweb aunt Hilda, please let me know.

I currently have 129 boneys.
As for packing them, I do store some in their original boxes until that styrofoam casing tears apart.
After that I store them well wrapped in bubble wrap, then packed in boxes, then put the boxes in plastic totes.

My collection has become so large, my small attic is nothing but boney storage.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Omg Boneybunch15 that is a lot of boneys! I will have to search your posts to see if you have posted pics of your favs  Would love to see them!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15 the size of your collection amazes me. And I love, love the way you displayed them in groupings this year. If anyone can find Aunt Hilda, it's you, for sure! 

@Lizzypumpkin oh my gosh, love your display (and your ghost mug; I was gifted one by a dear friend, he he he...). I like the table runner you used too. It contrasts nicely with the pieces. Now that you have the mother pushing the baby carriage, one of the best pieces in the collection in my humble opinion, you might want to add some Boney children too.  

The pieces that feature horses are also favorites. So glad the hearse arrived in perfect condition. And you have ScareyCarrie's BBW's Bat candle holder too! So envious! I'm eventually going back collect that piece, perhaps next year.

It never occurred to me that I could display photographs on a large screen _in my living room_. I can't believe I didn't think of doing that. Brilliant idea! I play slideshows on my work computer throughout the month of October. I now have a new goal. Get rid of TV. Switch to a large screen!

@Reaper20?? apologies for the bad links. When I was going in and out of that post to edit, I may have messed up the link to the slideshow of the 2008 collection. I just re-edited my post and posted two different links this time. Here they are again...

Photobucket 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="Photobucket"></iframe>

Let me know if neither works. Photobucket replaced their old site with a new one. It's been a bit of a learning curve.

The bat tree is fun. It's a Yankee Candle piece. I replaced the purple tealight holders with copper mercury glass ones (and am desperately trying to find the purple one's for my upcoming display at the moment; hope I kept them!).

I don't know the size of my Boney Bunch collection though I've collected all years beginning in 2008 so it's likely similar in size to Boneybunch15's collection, though hers may be bigger. And there's still a few pieces I want to back collect too! I store my 2008 collection in their original styrofoam and cardboard boxes. The rest are stored in 10"H x 12"W x 15"D Banker Boxes w/Lids. I buy bubble wrap in huge rolls at Walmart. I tear off five foot sections, then fold it in half twice to line the bottom of the each box. I then carefully wrap each Boney Bunch piece in multiple layers of bubble wrap and strategically place them in the box, sometimes standing up, particularly on the bottom of the box, sometimes laying on its side, paying careful attention to any ceramic pieces with metal. Larger, heavier pieces always go on bottom, lighter pieces go on top. Medium-to heavy-duty boxes are best. This also allows me to store my collection by year, rather than by display groupings (which was a poor choice initially because it's harder to find what I want each year when I create new displays). The big plastic tubs are used by many collectors. I just prefer cardboard. Happy back collecting!

Off to pick up my package that contains my Ghoulie Ghost votive/tea light holders. Can hardly wait to light them up!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - Thank you for the 2008 slide show. I do love how you presented them, especially those in the center of the table. Love the bat tree too. While viewing I kept seeing different pieces I still want to back-collect. Especially the Boney with the baby carriage. I hope to add that to my collection on day. 

@Boneybunch15 - Wow!! you have quite the collection. If I had two of the Aunt Hilda spiderweb dress lanterns, I would gladly trade one for the Boney with the baby carriage.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> grandma lise I love your goodwill find! And Reaper20?? I am definitely jealous of your Aunt Hilda and I am obsessed with your witchy wood carving in the background. I got some goodies in the mail too. So my horse carriage came in pristine condition. It’s ginormous but gorgeous. And of course like 2 days after I ordered that, ghost rider popped up on ebay so i snagged it. Did I need to buy both lol, no, but I am glad I did because they are both really awesome pieces. I do need to take a break for awhile though lol.
> View attachment 739274
> View attachment 739275
> View attachment 739276


I love your display, and great finds on your recent Boney purchases. Beautiful.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, glad you like the ghost. I can hardly wait to see how you include it in one of your displays!
> 
> I made an unusual find tonight. I know nothing about it. No tag. Just a small gold sticker that says "Made in Philippines". Interestingly, it comes in two pieces - (sadly, the camera on my phone fails to convey its vibrant colors; I'll try to photograph it again in natural light tomorrow)...
> 
> ...


I love your little pumpkin person with the black cat. This is the type of piece that can be incorporated into many different themes. Great find. 🎃 🐱


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise Wow, so interesting catching up here and reading all the posts regarding the BB prototypes... I wonder if any were sold and shipped before the seller was reported? If so, that was one LUCKY buyer to have gotten it. I can't imagine why YC chose not to proceed into production with those, either that year or some future year? The pieces are amazing, especially when you compare to what little imagination has gone into some of the more recent years (thinking of my croc in a toilet, LOL!)... Anyway, thank you for re-posting the info, and to ScareyCarrie for the pics. I WANT ONE, (insert crocodile tears flushing down my YC toilet, ha!) Also, I've never seen your little pumpkin driver, but he sure is cute- he's going to look adorable with the signage you bought!
> 
> @ScareyCarrie So glad you were able to get the ghost you wanted before it sold out, I know you'll be a perfect ghost host and make a beautiful display with it and all your other picks!
> 
> Things have been really out of sorts here lately, so I really haven't begun a decorating plan so please keep the bar low on any expectations for my Boney Bunch displays- it might wind up being a picture of unpacked boxes with webs growing on them in real life, hopefully done tastefully by the spider who created them, ha!


I am being the best "ghost host" that I can be. 👻 I think posting a picture of unopened boxes with spider webs all over them would be "frightful" for many of us here on the forum. 🕷🕸


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I love your display, and great finds on your recent Boney purchases. Beautiful.


Thank you all! The lady with the carriage was the first boney I got when it first came out. I desperately wanted the original bride and groom, but missed out and the eBay prices were crazy. I ended up getting the second year wedding couple the next year. I could have sworn I bought the baby with the bat last year but I can’t find him anywhere. Maybe he is in a different bin. Someone just sold a wife with carriage for only 12 dollars on Mercari. I have some alerts set to ping my email when certain boneys pop up, but you have to be so quick. There is an Uncle Vlad? on offerup right now but I have never actually bought through there. Not sure how pro-buyer they are when things go awry.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have not purchased anything from either Mercari or offerup. A while back I heard some negative things about Mercari which stopped me from ordering from them. They may be good, I don't know. I guess my "safe" buying place has always been Ebay, and I have had good luck ordering from them. I should expand and look into those other sites though. There may be some good Boney finds waiting for us.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, how are you holding up with the wildfires?


As I write this the sun is setting in a smoky orange haze, and the air from morning to night is gray and gloomy from the latest nearby fire. Fortunately (for us anyway) it's not right down the block like last year when we were evacuated, but I really believe that experience last year has left me with PTSD. Just hearing a helicopter fly by causes me to rush to a window to see if this latest fire has jumped closer with the aid of the earlier winds we had. Ugh, I'm with you, my friend, if only we could fast-forward to happier times beyond all the misery we've endured this year and have it just be in our rear-view mirror once and for all!

Until then, at least we all have Halloween to look forward to, and I've SO enjoyed seeing all the finds of our Forum family!! @Reaper20?? I'm so happy for you to have found another ghost like our most beloved @grandma lise's!! You did an amazing job of cleaning it up, it's beautiful- what a lucky ghoul you are, and to you too @Lizzypumpkin, you got some really awesome BB pieces!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Boneybunch15 - Wow!! you have quite the collection. If I had two of the Aunt Hilda spiderweb dress lanterns, I would gladly trade one for the Boney with the baby carriage.


What will you trade me for my Crocodile in a Toilet?? LOL!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I have not purchased anything from either Mercari or offerup. A while back I heard some negative things about Mercari which stopped me from ordering from them. They may be good, I don't know. I guess my "safe" buying place has always been Ebay, and I have had good luck ordering from them. I should expand and look into those other sites though. There may be some good Boney finds waiting for us.


I'm with you, dear friend, eBay is my safe space too and when the credit card bills come it becomes Hubby's Panic Room place, ha!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm with you, dear friend, eBay is my safe space too and when the credit card bills come it becomes Hubby's Panic Room place, ha!


Perhaps they can create a "Panic Room Boney" in honor of your Hubby.  On a serious note, I cannot imagine having to live through wildfires, past and present. It has to be horrible. I do wish you and yours all the best and I hope it comes to an end sooner rather than later. At least we all have our favorite season at hand. 

P.S. I am still thinking what I could possibly trade you for that darn crocodile. 🐊🐊🐊


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily, I have mild PTSD from growing up with undiagnosed and unaddressed attention, processing, and learning issues. As an adult, I have a bad year here and there, but am fine most of the time.

That is, until this year, whoa! First COVID-19, followed by the ramp up to the election, and now the wildfires. I woke to gray skies this morning. Not as bad as last time, but the smoke is back. I had to check my phone to figure out if rain was coming or if the smoke had returned. For now, it's no where near as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago. It's weird looking out on the horizon and realizing that odd glow you're noticing is the sun or the moon. I tried to take a picture of the moon tonight, but realized I'd have to zoom in on it and I wanted to get out of the storage unit before the gates were locked.

The wind and helicopters would be a huge trigger had I gone through what you and your family did last year. As ScareyCarrie said, I can't imagine living through wildfires either. I'm glad you're not putting any pressure on yourself to decorate. You have lots of time. Let the decorations sit in their bins for now. Whether you decorate or not is unimportant. Sometimes taking a year off is right thing to do.

Our family are keeping everyone affected or threatened by the wildfires in our thoughts and prayers.

On a lighter note...

Wouldn't it be just crazy if something shifted and we all decided we LOVE that crocodile in the bathroom piece? And everyone now had to have it? I'm still waiting for someone to create a display with it for just that reason. Perhaps I could take a picture of it - (as if I have any idea of where it is) - print it, and PM it to everyone here. We could call it the crocodile decorating challenge. And award appropriate ribbons for each display. 

Oh wow...

_(CNN) - President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for coronavirus, the President announced early Friday morning, an extraordinary development coming months into a global pandemic and in the final stretch of his reelection campaign.
"Tonight, @FLOTUS and I tested positive for COVID-19. We will begin our quarantine and recovery process immediately. We will get through this TOGETHER!" Trump tweeted shortly before 1 am Friday.
In a memo issued to reporters around 1 a.m. ET, the President's physician, Navy Commander Dr. Sean Conley, wrote he received confirmation of the positive tests on Thursday evening.
"The President and First Lady are both well at this time, and they plan to remain at home within the White House during their convalescence," Conley wrote._

Hope Hicks has been diagnosed too within the last 24 hours and is experiencing symptoms.

Hope they all know about The Zelenko Protocol - (which must be started within 5 days of symptom onset to work... COVID-19 Outpatient Study and https://twitter.com/zev_dr?lang=en ) - and The MATH+ Protocol for Hospitalized Patients by Paul Marik, MD and colleagues - (their hospitalized death rate is in the 6% range so they're doing something right... MATH+ Protocol & Translations – Frontline COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance and COVID Care for Clinicians - Eastern Virginia Medical School (EVMS), Norfolk, Hampton Roads )

Everyone can benefit from learning about these two treatment protocols as we head into flu season. Both Dr. Vladimir Zev Zelenko, MD, and Dr. Paul Marik, MD, have been interviewed a lot over the summer. Look for those interviews on YouTube.

For now, our family has been getting our vitamin D levels up. I took 10,000 IU of vitamin D3 for a month then dropped down to 4,000 to 5,000 IU a day. I still need to get tested to insure I'm in range. Husband tested in range at 59. Son is at 30 so he's supplementing now despite living in San Diego. We're all taking vitamin C two to four times a day, the minerals magnesium, zinc and selenium too. We're also taking a good quality multivitamin. Those are the important supplements. And I'm watching what I eat and walking daily to keep my glucose and insulin levels within a reasonable range. Scary times...


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Omg, I just can't bring myself to like that crocodile in the toilet.
I was shocked to learn how big a piece the three head boney from 2008 is...he is really quite large.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> grandma lise I love your goodwill find! And Reaper20?? I am definitely jealous of your Aunt Hilda and I am obsessed with your witchy wood carving in the background. I got some goodies in the mail too. So my horse carriage came in pristine condition. It’s ginormous but gorgeous. And of course like 2 days after I ordered that, ghost rider popped up on ebay so i snagged it. Did I need to buy both lol, no, but I am glad I did because they are both really awesome pieces. I do need to take a break for awhile though lol.
> View attachment 739274
> View attachment 739275
> View attachment 739276


Congrats on your new additions! I was so excited to see that you got the carriage hearse and ghost rider. I’m really happy they arrived safely. From looking at photos of all the boney pieces produced over the years I think these two are in the too ten, at least in my opinion. I just ordered the hearse as well. I love your display!

Thank you on my witchy wood carving. They are difficult to find in antique shops and thrift stores because they are snatched up quickly by collectors. The best places to find them are junk shops and salvage yards, especially during the spring and winter. Sometimes they turn up at estate sales. About twice a year I go junkin’. 😁

I found Aunt Hilda at an estate sale. The lady was asking twenty-five dollars for her and I thought that was a fair price. I feel lucky to have her although I didn’t realize she was difficult to find until later. I am still being educated on boney collecting, lol! I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Omg you lucky woman you got Aunt Hilda. I Have been looking for her.
> Maybe one day I can trade one of my mother with baby carriages for her.
> 
> There were a pair of the salt and pepper shakers on ebay not long ago for a pretty good price.
> ...


Oh wow, 129 boneys! Sweet! Thank you for the storage tips. I can’t imagine storing that many. I can see why your attic is all boneys.

When I ran across Aunt Hilda I didn’t real that she was hard to find. I feel lucky to have her. If I see another I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 the size of your collection amazes me. And I love, love the way you displayed them in groupings this year. If anyone can find Aunt Hilda, it's you, for sure!
> 
> @Lizzypumpkin oh my gosh, love your display (and your ghost mug; I was gifted one by a dear friend, he he he...). I like the table runner you used too. It contrasts nicely with the pieces. Now that you have the mother pushing the baby carriage, one of the best pieces in the collection in my humble opinion, you might want to add some Boney children too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links. I am running late for work this morning but will relish watching during lunch or when I get home tonight. I appreciate your detailed storage tips, good to know!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I have mild PTSD from growing up with undiagnosed and unaddressed attention, processing, and learning issues. As an adult, I have a bad year here and there, but am fine most of the time.
> 
> That is, until this year, whoa! First COVID-19, followed by the ramp up to the election, and now the wildfires. I woke to gray skies this morning. Not as bad as last time, but the smoke is back. I had to check my phone to figure out if rain was coming or if the smoke had returned. For now, it's no where near as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago. It's weird looking out on the horizon and realizing that odd glow you're noticing is the sun or the moon. I tried to take a picture of the moon tonight, but realized I'd have to zoom in on it and I wanted to get out of the storage unit before the gates were locked.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind thoughts and for all you've shared regarding several issues, Grandma Lise. I'm so thankful you've persevered through your mild PTSD, and I'm sure in time (if these fires would ever stop!) mine will too. I'm also glad you're taking good care of you and family with following protocols to help minimize the upcoming flu season- It scares me to even think we may still have much harder times ahead- let's hope not!

Oh my gosh, I love your idea of a Croc Contest, hahaha @grandma lise!! With COVID stockpiling, I do have plenty of toilet paper to make an artful arrangement for decorating!! Think of all the possibilities- I'm sure the outcome would be absolutely Charmin to look at, LOL!

And @ScareyCarrie, I'd be happy to help you make a decision of what Boney to trade for my precious Croc- I'm sure at least one of us would be thrilled with the bargain, ha!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I have mild PTSD from growing up with undiagnosed and unaddressed attention, processing, and learning issues. As an adult, I have a bad year here and there, but am fine most of the time.
> 
> That is, until this year, whoa! First COVID-19, followed by the ramp up to the election, and now the wildfires. I woke to gray skies this morning. Not as bad as last time, but the smoke is back. I had to check my phone to figure out if rain was coming or if the smoke had returned. For now, it's no where near as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago. It's weird looking out on the horizon and realizing that odd glow you're noticing is the sun or the moon. I tried to take a picture of the moon tonight, but realized I'd have to zoom in on it and I wanted to get out of the storage unit before the gates were locked.
> 
> ...


What a crazy time we are living in. Thank you for the supplement suggestions. I am going to check out the You Tube videos you mentioned.

I am also going to have to do some research on the crocodile in the bathroom all you keep talking about...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> What a crazy time we are living in. Thank you for the supplement suggestions. I am going to check out the You Tube videos you mentioned.
> 
> I am also going to have to do some research on the crocodile in the bathroom all you keep talking about...


Here it is.......


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> View attachment 739431


Now that they've seen it, I bet @Reaper20?? is sorry they asked, LOL! I'm still trying to figure out what it says about me that I felt compelled to buy it???? Then again, maybe it's better I don't know, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Now that they've seen it, I bet @Reaper20?? is sorry they asked, LOL! I'm still trying to figure out what it says about me that I felt compelled to buy it???? Then again, maybe it's better I don't know, ha!


Me as well RavenLily. Me as well... [giggle]


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> View attachment 739431


The more I see this piece, the more I wonder what in the world were they thinking. More importantly, what was I thinking when I bought it?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Me as well RavenLily. Me as well... [giggle]


You croc me up grandma lise, he he!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> You croc me up grandma lise, he he!!


RavenLily - You are a riot and so clever with your quips. They make me laugh.  Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nstope said:


> The more I see this piece, the more I wonder what in the world were they thinking. More importantly, what was I thinking when I bought it?


That is so funny. Have you ever displayed it?


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Does anyone know which is harder to find, Aunt Hilda (spiderweb dress) or Uncle Vlad/Stacked Heads?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have seen a few of the Uncle Vlad/Stacked Heads listed on Ebay in the past couple of years, and only a couple times have I seen Aunt Hilda w/Spiderweb dress. So I would think Aunt Hilda is harder to find. Just my take on things.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Reaper20?? said:


> Does anyone know which is harder to find, Aunt Hilda (spiderweb dress) or Uncle Vlad/Stacked Heads?


I just took a look back at my Ebay purchases in 2019, and I purchased Uncle Vlad/Stacked Heads for $35.00. Quite the deal I think.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I just took a look back at my Ebay purchases in 2019, and I purchased Uncle Vlad/Stacked Heads for $35.00. Quite the deal I think.


Wow, wow, wow!!!! Did you have to pay $100 for shipping though? LOL p.s. I'll happily trade you my croc for your Vlad, deal??


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!!! Did you have to pay $100 for shipping though? LOL p.s. I'll happily trade you my croc for your Vlad, deal??


Let me sleep on that offer.......FOR THE NEXT 10 YEARS.   🐊🐊


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Pardon the poor picture quality, but here is a pic of my little shelf in my kitchen.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Let me sleep on that offer.......FOR THE NEXT 10 YEARS.   🐊🐊


Well, since you didn't say you'd need to sleep on it eternally I'll take that to mean there's still hope!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Pardon the poor picture quality, but here is a pic of my little shelf in my kitchen.


Ohhhh, I love, love, love it ScareyCarrie!! What a sweet display, I love how you accented it with your Halloween mugs too!! And I think Hoot Gravely would love to meet your orange owl, soooo cute!! Is that something you recently got? It's adorable!!


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That is so funny. Have you ever displayed it?


Nope, I think I have it still boxed up somewhere. 🤔


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Pardon the poor picture quality, but here is a pic of my little shelf in my kitchen.


Wow, love that vintage display!

Thank you for the info on Uncle Vlad. There is one up for auction on eBay but the bidding is at $80.00. You got yours for a wonderful price!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Reaper20?? said:


> Wow, love that vintage display!
> 
> Thank you for the info on Uncle Vlad. There is one up for auction on eBay but the bidding is at $80.00. You got yours for a wonderful price!


I love that piece too, @Reaper20?? !! Hopefully one day we'll both get one at a more reasonable price- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah some people want too much for those 2008s and 9s.
I am about to put one of my mother with baby carriages up for sale or trade on facebook, but don't want to be greedy about it... I don't want to give it away either since I had to pay quite a bit for it also.

I am a hypocrite and did go down that pumpkin people rabbit hole. I got the witch on the broomstick, the one in the car and the one around the cauldron last week.
I stopped at the one with the bird cage, she wanted too much for that one.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

RavenLily said:


> I love that piece too, @Reaper20?? !! Hopefully one day we'll both get one at a more reasonable price- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you! I will do the same for you. Let’s keep our fingers crossed!



Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah some people want too much for those 2008s and 9s.
> I am about to put one of my mother with baby carriages up for sale or trade on facebook, but don't want to be greedy about it... I don't want to give it away either since I had to pay quite a bit for it also.
> 
> I am a hypocrite and did go down that pumpkin people rabbit hole. I got the witch on the broomstick, the one in the car and the one around the cauldron last week.
> I stopped at the one with the bird cage, she wanted too much for that one.


Congrats on your new witch pieces. I hope you share photos when you get them. Would love to see your new additions.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Heads up! There is an Aunt Hilda, spider web dress, on eBay for auction if anyone is looking for one.









YANKEE CANDLE BONEY BUNCH HALLOWEEN AUNT HILDA SPIDER WEB TEALIGHT HOLDER- 2008 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for YANKEE CANDLE BONEY BUNCH HALLOWEEN AUNT HILDA SPIDER WEB TEALIGHT HOLDER- 2008 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Reaper20?? said:


> Heads up! There is an Aunt Hilda, spider web dress, on eBay for auction if anyone is looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that, but it's start bid is high, so no telling how high it's going to go. That Uncle Vlad started really low, then went from 25 to 80, which I thought was strange, considering there hasn't been any repeat bidders..


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Ohhhh, I love, love, love it ScareyCarrie!! What a sweet display, I love how you accented it with your Halloween mugs too!! And I think Hoot Gravely would love to meet your orange owl, soooo cute!! Is that something you recently got? It's adorable!!


Yes, he is a recent purchase. I picked him up at the Target dollar spot. He was either $3 or $5. I love him. And yes, Hoot Gravely would look great on that shelf. Do you happen to know where I can get one?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah I saw that, but it's start bid is high, so no telling how high it's going to go. That Uncle Vlad started really low, then went from 25 to 80, which I thought was strange, considering there hasn't been any repeat bidders..


That is strange that it went from 25 to 80. Wonder what the actual selling price will end up being.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah some people want too much for those 2008s and 9s.
> I am about to put one of my mother with baby carriages up for sale or trade on facebook, but don't want to be greedy about it... I don't want to give it away either since I had to pay quite a bit for it also.
> 
> I am a hypocrite and did go down that pumpkin people rabbit hole. I got the witch on the broomstick, the one in the car and the one around the cauldron last week.
> I stopped at the one with the bird cage, she wanted too much for that one.


Is the mother with baby carriage a 2008 piece?


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Is the mother with baby carriage a 2008 piece?


If you click on the bid history, after about $25.00, just two bidders keep bidding back and forth against each other. Right now there are seven bidders and twenty-two bids but most of those bids are between two bidders.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Yes, he is a recent purchase. I picked him up at the Target dollar spot. He was either $3 or $5. I love him. And yes, Hoot Gravely would look great on that shelf. Do you happen to know where I can get one?


Actually, I give a hoot enough that I do know where you can find one YANKEE CANDLE BONEY BUNCH HALLOWEEN CLYDE/OWL TEALIGHT HOLDER- 2010- RETIRED | eBay


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow @ScareyCarrie! Loving all the vintage artwork and your mug collection! Is the moon plate new? I really like it. When you get a chance, I hope you'll take an evening picture too.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Is the mother with baby carriage a 2008 piece?


Yes she is.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yes she is.


Please keep me in mind when you decide to depart with her. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Actually, I give a hoot enough that I do know where you can find one YANKEE CANDLE BONEY BUNCH HALLOWEEN CLYDE/OWL TEALIGHT HOLDER- 2010- RETIRED | eBay


Thanks for giving a hoot about me. Just put it on my watchlist. 🦉🦉


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15 while digging out decorations from my storage unit last night to decorate my cubicle today, I found the broken Boney Bunch piece "Daddy Long Legs". You've already bought one, right? Or am I remembering wrong? Let me know.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15 while digging out decorations from my storage unit last night to decorate my cubicle today, I found the broken Boney Bunch piece "Daddy Long Legs". You've already bought one, right? Or am I remembering wrong? Let me know.


Yes, I have him now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandmalise - Sorry to hear that Daddy long legs is now Daddy no legs. Hopefully you can find a replacement.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandmalise - Sorry to hear that Daddy long legs is now Daddy no legs. Hopefully you can find a replacement.


My other spider's legs came off; I just hot glued them back onto the bottom of the boney.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

No worries @ScareyCarrie I was fully refunded for the broken one - (his head was broken off in shipping). I have an intact one boxed and stored somewhere... Not sure if you saw my comment on your display. I posted around the time of your funny exchange with RavenLily. Would love to see a picture of it lit in the evening too. Love the moon plate too. 

@Boneybunch15 the legs detached from one of mine too. As you pointed out...easily fixed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is a picture of my kitchen display at night. Also, an up close pic of the plate.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Here is a picture of my kitchen display at night. Also, an up close pic of the plate.


Ohhh, I love it ScareyCarrie!! It looks all cozy and so pretty lit up- if I get on my broom and catch a tail wind can I come to your house in time for morning coffee? LOL I haven't even started bringing out the Halloween stuff yet, but looking at how sweet that looks I'm becoming more inspired to make Hubby get to work and bring it all in from the garage, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my ScareyCarrie, what a difference the warm glow of candle light makes! And thanks for the close-up of the plate. Your display is so warm, so welcoming. I hope I'm able to collect enough vintage art over the next few years to create a display as lovely as yours. I bet your daughter and grand baby are just loving it too! Thanks for taking the time to share it! I'm really beginning to enjoy the season now!

I finished decorating my cubicle today. If all goes well, I'm hoping to upload the pictures here tonight...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween Display 2020 - Part I...

No Boney Bunch this year, maybe next...

My displays are always of mix of new and old, from a variety of stores and thrift stores...

I love this year's Scaredy Cat signage from Michaels...










This is the felt garland I used initially - (it was from HomeGoods; I love the bats!) - but it was too dark so one of my co-workers used it to decorate her work station. It fit perfectly 










Target Halloween Banner...










Entire display, through my cubicle window...

Target Mantle Sets...










Yankee Candle Halloween Friends Tree and Skeleton V/TL Holder...










Spider Web Doilies - (30" and 20") - are from HeritageLace.com I use the doilies the most, also the table runners.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween Display 2020 - Part II

Yankee Candle Haunted Houses - (small, large, medium) - with "Trick-or-Treaters" from Target's Mantle Sets...










Small displays on my standing desk...










Ghost mug from Target, a gift from a friend...










Target Mantle Sets with vintage Hallmark Ghost Merry Miniature, a happy thrift store find...










Thrift store finds with a sign from Michaels; box and yellow confetti from the Dollar Tree. Not sure, but the jack-o-lantern and cat with car may be an older Bethany Lowe piece.










Not sure where I got the 100 bulb light string with orange miniature LED lights, but they have 9 different settings and a timer function. Might have been Walmart last year. Great for back lighting. Got all my black tea lights at the Dollar Tree this year.

Decorating my desk makes going to work so much more enjoyable!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween Display 2020 - Part III

I found this yard stake and ghost chalkboard at the thrift store one night and really liked the pairing. The challenge was how to safely display them on my desk.

The hardest part was finding the ideal container. After a lot of searching, I found a lidded gift box at Dollar Tree, also the yellow confetti. To make the sign lean at an angle, I found at the thrift store a tall, narrow glass that was maybe an inch wider than the wooden stake. I figured out the angle I wanted then began firmly pushing down the brown paper around the stake from the bottom all the way to the top. It worked.

The ghost sat perfectly at the back of the box without having to do anything. Next I added the yard stake to the box and used two huge containers of glass pebbles from Michaels as filler to hold the stake in place. For decoration, I topped it with yellow confetti. Really happy it worked. Might add yard stakes to future displays.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

_*Hey fellow Boney Lovers, *_
*
I have a dilemma and thought I should ask your opinions. I won an auction on eBay for a Mr. Bones piece that was listed as brand new and mint condition, but when I got it, the foot had obviously been broken off and glued back on 😠😱😪

It was kind of strange because the seller ended the auction early, and sent me a message that they had something come up and I was the highest bidder at the time. Thought it was weird, but was excited too, so I just paid and went along my way. Welp, when I open it, I can immediately see the foot damage and the glue, and now I am upset.

I reach out, the seller was very nice and seemed shocked too, so we begin the process of trying to figure out how to deal with it. They offer a full refund and allow a return, but after thinking about it, I really like the piece and told them I would consider keeping it, but not at the full price I paid because it was not in new condition as stated. Seller says they will reach out to those who did not win the auction and see what kind of offers they can get for the broken piece. 

I paid about $100 plus shipping, the offer that came back was $75. I was surprised, and honestly think it is too much. What do you guys think?

*
_*Here is the guy I bought:*_


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@AbsyntheMinded I would request a return shipping label and return at no cost to myself for full refund. I've had a seller do that to me, two different times in 30 years. I assure you, they know exactly what they are doing. I would keep it civil but firm. If it was immediately noticable to you, I believe the seller knowingly did this.

But that's just me. It's up to you of course. It's hard to wait for a piece like that. I know!

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I support you in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> @AbsyntheMinded I would request a return shipping label and return at no cost to myself for full refund. I've had a seller do that to me, two different times in 30 years. I assure you, they know exactly what they are doing. I would keep it civil but firm. If it was immediately noticable to you, I believe the seller knowingly did this.
> 
> But that's just me. It's up to you of course. It's hard to wait for a piece like that. I know!
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you. I support you in whatever decision you make.


One of him was sold privately off Mercari recently. The asking price was $250. Too much for me.

Here are my pumpkin people


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*Hey fellow Boney Lovers, *_
> 
> *I have a dilemma and thought I should ask your opinions. I won an auction on eBay for a Mr. Bones piece that was listed as brand new and mint condition, but when I got it, the foot had obviously been broken off and glued back on 😠😱😪
> 
> ...


Honestly, if it were me I would contact eBay Customer Service 1 (866) 540-3229 and explain that the seller had to know this item was damaged/repaired when she sold it to you and ended the auction, but was dishonest in her listing description. And because these pieces are so hard to come by you'd be willing to keep it, but not for the price she has agreed to reduce it by. eBay mayeven wind up allowing you to receive a full credit along with keeping the item once you explain the situation. Then again, you may not want to go through the trouble but I hate when sellers don't do the right thing. Whatever you decide to do, I hope it all works out for you


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise What can I say other than WOW!! Every single display is so well thought out and perfectly executed, you have an amazing knack for putting just the right things together!! I really like how your yard stake and ghost chalkboard turned out- it's almost as if they were made to be together, soooo cute how you arranged them!! The only question I have is when will you be over to work you magic at my house? LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Boneybunch15 said:


> One of him was sold privately off Mercari recently. The asking price was $250. Too much for me.
> 
> Here are my pumpkin people
> View attachment 739852


They're adorable!! I'm glad you broke your promise to yourself and went ahead and bought them- maybe you'll find the piece with the bird cage at a lower asking price eventually. Are there even more than that one left to find in the collection?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> One of him was sold privately off Mercari recently. The asking price was $250. Too much for me.
> 
> Here are my pumpkin people.


Such happy pumpkin people! Love them!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> @grandma lise What can I say other than WOW!! Every single display is so well thought out and perfectly executed, you have an amazing knack for putting just the right things together!! I really like how your yard stake and ghost chalkboard turned out- it's almost as if they were made to be together, soooo cute how you arranged them!! The only question I have is when will you be over to work you magic at my house? LOL


Oh good. Sounds like you're going to decorate this year! You don't need any help RavenLily, but am with you in spirit. Can hardly wait to see more of your displays!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Oh good. Sounds like you're going to decorate this year! You don't need any help RavenLily, but am with you in spirit. Can hardly wait to see more of your displays!


grandma lise I love your work displays! My desk right now is a plastic folding table at home so not much to decorate lol. My boss loves Halloween so when we are actually in the office we decorate and have a big party and bring the kiddos every year. It’s fun! 

ScareyCarrie, I love your shelf! It’s so happy. And your moon plate is very cool. It reminds me of a moon pie. Yum. I wish I had more real estate indoors to decorate. 

Absyntheminded (I love your handle by the way) that really stinks about your broken boney. Definitely not on the level on the seller’s part. I guess it depend on how much it irks you about the broken foot. It would annoy me personally, and that price does sound high. Although it seems like people do pay high prices for broken boneys these days. It is a cool piece.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*Hey fellow Boney Lovers, *_
> 
> *I have a dilemma and thought I should ask your opinions. I won an auction on eBay for a Mr. Bones piece that was listed as brand new and mint condition, but when I got it, the foot had obviously been broken off and glued back on 😠😱😪
> 
> ...


I bought him last year on Ebay for $23.50. Guess I got him at a great price. I love him.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - Wow!!! I just love seeing your displays every year. I appreciate all of the work it takes to make that happen. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks @ScareyCarrie, I feel the same about your displays. Love, love them!

@Lizzypumpkin same here. My former boss loved Halloween too. Each year, I'd decorate and she'd host our annual Halloween Party for a local boy scout troop who distributed our event posters and delivered our decorated Christmas trees for our non-profit. After having done this for I don't know how many years, our non-profit closed, and the event ended. But I loved it so much, I found a new home for the event and got it going again. When the event resumed, I actually was high-fived by one of the older scouts who attended many of those pizza parties, with treat bags filled with candy, of course! Good memories. I left that job in 2014, my former boss and I are still friends and love to talk all things Halloween! My style is light and whimsical. She likes whimsical too, but also likes darker themes, and sometimes tortures me with some of her scarier Halloween displays. Last year, she created a Pennywise display. She out decorates me every dang year. She has an incredible gift for design, and can do things with ribbon that I'll never be able to do, both for Halloween and Christmas.

I live in a small home, so am grateful for the opportunity to decorate larger spaces. Hoping you'll be back to decorating in the office in October 2021!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I bought him last year on Ebay for $23.50. Guess I got him at a great price. I love him.


ScareyCarrie, that's what's so crazy about back collecting these pieces. The prices are all over the place! Though I have to say, you do really well at scoring deals! @Boneybunch15 too!


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, that's what's so crazy about back collecting these pieces. The prices are all over the place! Though I have to say, you do really well at scoring deals! @Boneybunch15 too!


That was a good deal. Seems like sellers are now coming out of the woodwork wanting to sell the early pieces.
Grandma lise, you are fortunate that you have a boss that allows you so much creative license to decorate. Really cheers things up.

I am not sure how many pumpkin people there are. The birdcage one is the only other one that I can remember seeing.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Boneybunch15, I work in a back office so have more flexibility thankfully. My favorite compliment this year was from someone in the other half of our department. She walked up with a big smile, arms open wide around my cubicle and joyfully said, "THIS! ALL OF IT!". My social media savvy friend explained to me that this is a common meme; learning all the time... 

I know you'll eventually find the birdcage piece for a good price. You are relentless! 

Pumpkin People... Pumpkin People Stamp Sheet | Facebook


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> One of him was sold privately off Mercari recently. The asking price was $250. Too much for me.
> 
> Here are my pumpkin people
> View attachment 739852


Love your pumpkin people. After seeing your picture, I realized that I purchased the one in the middle last year on Ebay. Now if I can only find him.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> @Boneybunch15, I work in a back office so have more flexibility thankfully. My favorite compliment this year was from someone in the other half of our department. She walked up with a big smile, arms open wide around my cubicle and joyfully said, "THIS! ALL OF IT!". My social media savvy friend explained to me that this is a common meme; learning all the time...
> 
> I know you'll eventually find the birdcage piece for a good price. You are relentless!
> 
> Pumpkin People... Pumpkin People Stamp Sheet | Facebook


I love your displays, and, like Boneybunch 15 said, you are fortunate that you have the kind of workplace that allows for your creativity. I am sure your co-workers are loving your "kid friendly" theme this year. Unfortunately, I cannot decorate at work, other than the occasional Halloween sign. Wish I could go all out. At least I can at home. Thanks again for your pictures. Wish I worked with you.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> grandma lise I love your work displays! My desk right now is a plastic folding table at home so not much to decorate lol. My boss loves Halloween so when we are actually in the office we decorate and have a big party and bring the kiddos every year. It’s fun!
> 
> ScareyCarrie, I love your shelf! It’s so happy. And your moon plate is very cool. It reminds me of a moon pie. Yum. I wish I had more real estate indoors to decorate.
> 
> Absyntheminded (I love your handle by the way) that really stinks about your broken boney. Definitely not on the level on the seller’s part. I guess it depend on how much it irks you about the broken foot. It would annoy me personally, and that price does sound high. Although it seems like people do pay high prices for broken boneys these days. It is a cool piece.


The more I look at that moon plate, the more it does remind me of a moon pie. Wish I had one right now, I love them, especially the banana ones. Thanks for liking my shelf. Your Halloween work party with the kids sounds like so much. You are fortunate to have a Halloween loving boss. 🎃


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, what is a moon pie? It sounds vaguely familiar...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, what is a moon pie? It sounds vaguely familiar...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> View attachment 740091


I remember something like those, but I think they were called Scooter Pies when I was a kid, many moon pies ago, LOL


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah...thanks ScareyCarrie. I don't think I ever tried one, which was probably for the best as I've never eaten a junk food that I didn't like and crave!

Love that moon plate.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yankee Candle Halloween accents are 25% off...






Halloween Accessories | Candle Holders | Yankee Candle : Yankee Candle


Explore the full collection of Halloween accessories, like candle holders and shades, from Yankee Candle. Add a seasonal flare to your candles with the mischievous members of the Boney Bunch today!



www.yankeecandle.com





Looks like 7 Boney Bunch pieces are still available...






The Boney Bunch | Skeleton Accessories | Yankee Candle : Yankee Candle


The Boney Bunch is back to help you make the most of your Halloween with the best skeleton candle accessories and decorations from Yankee Candle. Trick or treat yourself today!



www.yankeecandle.com





Sold out...

Bonesy the Therapy Dog
Boney Buzz 
Boney Hospital
PJammin'
Little Companion
Make 'em Laugh

Still available...

Dr. Screamy
Boneys to the Rescue!
On A Roll
Good Doctor
Hair Raisin' Fun
Hide 'n Shriek
Boney's All Smiles


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a picture of my little display in the dining room. The Boney candle jar holder is one of my favorites. I am drawn to those with the flocking on them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is such a fun display ScareyCarrie! Your home is a lovely backdrop for your vintage style displays. I love your choice of Boney Bunch pieces, the eyelet fabric, the black candle embellished with a purple gem stone and metal work, and that BBW's candle holder (which I _must_ back collect; it's such a great addition to your collection!). Can I also say..."This. All of it!". I watched the movie Churchill's Secret last night on Amazon Prime, and your display immediately took me back in time, just like that movie.

And you know I want that fabric Scaredy Cat wall hanging. How did I miss it? When, where did you get it?!

At the end of the Halloween season, perhaps we could compile a slideshow of everyone's displays. Seeing these displays one by one throughout the month of October is so much fun!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks so much grandma lise. I do love the Victorian style decor, and have tried to incorporate that in my own home. I purchased that fabric wall hanging a few months back, as well as an owl hanging (will attach a picture) from the Victorian Trading Co. store on Ebay. I paid $8.95 for each with free shipping. They may still have them available, not sure though. I love them. The best part is that they roll up and take up practically no space.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is the owl.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Home now. Just finishing dinner. ScareyCarrie, those two wall hangings that roll up for storage are awesome. I really like the owl too. After I saw the first one, I immediately went into "Find that Scaredy Cat" mode. It's completely sold out, but I had a lot of fun looking at the Victoria Trading Co. website. NEXT YEAR, I will pay more attention to this site, _earlier_ in the season. They really have some nice things. And I'd really like to collect more vintage theme decor. You've gotten some lovely items from them over the years.

On the way home from grocery shopping, I stopped by the thrift store. Found two of artist Matthew Mead's four books on decorating for Halloween parties, some Fall/Halloween dish towels, and this orange metal lantern, 4.5" L x 1.75" D x 4.5" H, 6.5" H w/ handle, one of my favorite things to collect...










One year, I'd like to hang my lantern collection in a street facing window for Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Home now. Just finishing dinner. ScareyCarrie, those two wall hangings that roll up for storage are awesome. I really like the owl too. After I saw the first one, I immediately went into "Find that Scaredy Cat" mode. It's completely sold out, but I had a lot of fun looking at the Victoria Trading Co. website. NEXT YEAR, I will pay more attention to this site, _earlier_ in the season. They really have some nice things. And I'd really like to collect more vintage theme decor. You've gotten some lovely items from them over the years.
> 
> On the way home from grocery shopping, I stopped by the thrift store. Found two of artist Matthew Mead's four books on decorating for Halloween parties, some Fall/Halloween dish towels, and this orange metal lantern, 4.5" L x 1.75" D x 4.5" H, 6.5" H w/ handle, one of my favorite things to collect...
> 
> ...


Awww, that's too bad that the cat banner is sold out. Yes, next year check out their website early in the season. They offer some good deals and they have some fantastic items. 

I love the lantern, and would love to see your collection on display one day. Great finds.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so glad you got it ScareyCarrie. It's funny, I think I saw it at Michaels at the beginning of the season. I briefly looked at it but I don't think I fully unrolled it, nor did I "get" it's movie poster look until I saw it on your wall. Are you done decorating for the season or do you have one more display in mind?


----------



## Boneybunch15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just a word of caution for anyone who is wanting to buy the 2009 jar clinger and the 2009 ceramic air freshener to round out your collection. 
Don't pay much for them, especially shipping. Both are extremely tiny and weigh nothing. I honestly wish I hadn't wasted my money.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Just a word of caution for anyone who is wanting to buy the 2009 jar clinger and the 2009 ceramic air freshener to round out your collection.
> Don't pay much for them, especially shipping. Both are extremely tiny and weigh nothing. I honestly wish I hadn't wasted my money.
> View attachment 740434


I wasn't even aware that there was an air freshener. I have seen the jar cling though on Ebay. I hope whomever sold it to you didn't charge you crazy shipping prices.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I'm so glad you got it ScareyCarrie. It's funny, I think I saw it at Michaels at the beginning of the season. I briefly looked at it but I don't think I fully unrolled it, nor did I "get" it's movie poster look until I saw it on your wall. Are you done decorating for the season or do you have one more display in mind?


I believe I have one more display in my living room. It's a very small one with the porcelain ghost tealight holder. Once I am finished with it, I'll take a picture and post it. Are you pretty much done decorating at home and work?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh good! Looking forward to seeing another display ScareyCarrie. Yay! 

Am still making additions to my display at work, but really fighting the urge to create more displays. It's really hard, but I'm going through my collection and purging, reorganizing, etc. Not fun. On a happier note...tonight I received a surprise in the mail, my Halloween Pumpkin Mask. Completely forgot I'd ordered it from the Christmas Tradtions website. It's washed and hanging to dry now. The orange is a little bit brighter IRL, but not much. That said, a bright orange would probably to too much. Hoping to wear it tomorrow...










After thinking more, I realized I hadn't used one of the pieces I wanted to include in my cubicle display. Brought it to work today, and realized I had a hole to fill. The Castle faces the window, so I just added the Pirate Ship, facing me, completing my display...










Don't know who the artist is, but these mantle pieces are a lot of fun. And I like that the back is painted black. Next week, if I have time, I'm going decorate the white birch trees on my desk.

Hoping we'll see some more Boney Bunch displays posted here. Am really missing them...

Am counting down to Halloween. 18 days to go... Am I the only one seeing more Halloween yard displays this year?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneybunch15 said:


> Just a word of caution for anyone who is wanting to buy the 2009 jar clinger and the 2009 ceramic air freshener to round out your collection.
> Don't pay much for them, especially shipping. Both are extremely tiny and weigh nothing. I honestly wish I hadn't wasted my money.
> View attachment 740434


Boneybunch15, those jar clingers can be a lot of fun. Many ways to use them. First thought that comes to mind is hanging him from a branch in one of my black trees. Or perhaps from the outside of one of the cars on my ferris wheel. Let me know if you decide to sell it. But I really think you might yet find some fun ways to display it. The Boney Bat jar clingers are fun to play with too.

Are you enjoying having all your Boney Bunch collection displayed this year? Do visitors pick favorite pieces or displays?

@ScareyCarrie is your family enjoying your displays?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oh good! Looking forward to seeing another display ScareyCarrie. Yay!
> 
> Am still making additions to my display at work, but really fighting the urge to create more displays. It's really hard, but I'm going through my collection and purging, reorganizing, etc. Not fun. On a happier note...tonight I received a surprise in the mail, my Halloween Pumpkin Mask. Completely forgot I'd ordered it from the Christmas Tradtions website. It's washed and hanging to dry now. The orange is brighter IRL. Hoping to wear it tomorrow...
> 
> ...


That mask is right up my alley. I love it. When I went to target at few weeks back to get the Pyrex Halloween bowls, I did see those mantle display pieces and I thought they were really cute and reasonably priced. Love your pirate ship. Wonder how the Pirate Boney pieces would look along side it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, the Boney Bunch pirates are some of my favorite pieces! Scale's not right, have no more room on my desk.  Maybe I could decorate next year with my Boney Pirate and Cave theme.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

I am loving all of the displays grandma lise and ScareyCarrie. I have a Michaels, a Target and a Home Goods within 5 minutes of my house so its definitely the danger zone for Halloween decorations. Boneybunch15 sorry to hear that your purchases were smaller than expected. I think he is really cute though! And just when I thought my Target was clearing out of Halloween stuff they dropped a whole bunch of John Derian goodies. I had to get this countdown calendar although I thought it was a little bit pricey for what it is. Each window lights up the 7 days before Halloween. I love how creepy the details are (it’s hard to see in the photo). My daughter posed some of her boneys around it lol. We have so many Bonesy dogs, some of which were back collected. One daughter loves dogs and the other loves horses, so I think we are covered in the boney department.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooooh, Lizzypumpkin, I love your daughter's choice of Death by Chocolate and Grave Digger to display with the John Derian Halloween Countdown Calendar. I found it on the Target website, but not available here, which is just as well, I'm done, well mostly... Perhaps it's only sold at Targets in the larger cities. Definitely upscale. What a fun find! ScareyCarrie, I can just see this in your livingroom...

Thank you for sharing your newest display!

Tonight, I found a 70" round of black web lace interspersed with realistic spider silhouettes for $2. I can't find an image of it online so perhaps it's older. I layer them on round tablecloths to build small table displays. I have so much fun shopping the thrift stores this time of year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My Birch trees were bare, so added these ornaments today, found at Walmart last week...










We had wind and rain this morning...so picked up leaves for my desk as I walked to the office - (wish my camera picked up the reds). And since I'm posting, thought I'd share a little office humor, gleaned from a co-worker's cubicle...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

_*Thank you guys all so much for the advice. I ended up returning the Boney back to the seller. I imagine it will be reposted with the damage disclosed (I hope!), so if anyone is looking for him and willing to take him with a broken foot, check eBay!*_


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks grandma lise. I am actually really happy I bought the countdown house. It’s a nice solid piece that I can bring out every year. The windows have really cool details too. I love your birches and of course your little ghostie mug. Aw glad you made your decision AbsyntheMinded. You never know when things may pop up so a good one might come around again. Sometimes the really hard to find pieces show up on Mercari too.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

_*Okay guys, so one more heads up in case you see the piece on eBay. Unfortunately, the seller listed the piece as a manufacturer repair... *_*😒*_*smh... We all know this does not happen, but I guess it is what it is. The foot was quite obviously broken off and glued back on which would not have been done at the manufacturer or the Yankee Candle store, but this is what the seller is claiming. Like I said before, cool piece and maybe worth a much lower price just to have, but don't be fooled by the verbiage in the listing because it is nonsense. *_

_*Much love to all and counting down the days to our favorite holiday!!! I am so loving seeing all the decorating posts... maybe I will share some too... *_*🎃💀👻*


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> My Birch trees were bare, so added these ornaments today, found at Walmart last week...
> 
> View attachment 740682
> 
> ...


Love how your birch tree looks with the cute little decorations, and of course your mug (the ceramic one, ha!) looks perfect at the base of the tree! And thanks for posting that cute poster from your co-worker's cubicle, it really made me smile- the Poe little guy was just what I needed on a midnight dreary, deary!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*Okay guys, so one more heads up in case you see the piece on eBay. Unfortunately, the seller listed the piece as a manufacturer repair... *_*😒*_*smh... We all know this does not happen, but I guess it is what it is. The foot was quite obviously broken off and glued back on which would not have been done at the manufacturer or the Yankee Candle store, but this is what the seller is claiming. Like I said before, cool piece and maybe worth a much lower price just to have, but don't be fooled by the verbiage in the listing because it is nonsense.
> 
> Much love to all and counting down the days to our favorite holiday!!! I am so loving seeing all the decorating posts... maybe I will share some too... *_*🎃💀👻*


Ugh, I just looked up the seller's listing and someone has already bid on it. One of my pet peeves is dishonesty in the description of items sold on eBay. Most sellers are honest, but there are some who are knowingly deceptive and naive buyers who don't know the practices of Yankee Candle will take this seller at their word that it's a manufacturer repair, which as you said, it most definitely is NOT, as their pictures now clearly depict. If they thought it was truly a manufacturer's repair, why didn't they state it the 1st time it was listed, grrr. If I had been you, I would've contacted eBay's customer service- most likely they would have done something more to accommodate you, and possibly even enabled you to keep the item which would've kept someone else from getting misled by the seller again.

Anywho, wishing you too a Happy Halloween- hoping it's a boo-tiful one!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

This year’s Halloween decorating is really minimal. The thought of dragging in and unpacking (and then repacking) 2 box fulls of Boneys was too much to deal with. So instead I pretty much worked with things I either bought this year,

















































already had in the house or stored upstairs. I know it’s pretty underwhelming but here it is in all its non gory glory 🎃ps please note the chocolate I put in the candy dish for you,ScareyCarrie and Grandma Lise 👻


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Home now. As soon as I sat down for dinner I checked for the umpteenth time to see if you'd decorated and posted pictures. Yay RavenLily!

So much to love. That flying witch sure is cute. Do Dracula and the witch light up, dance, and play music? I like the mix of wood and metal in the two other pieces.

I was so hoping you'd use your bat lace this year. On the glass tabletop, they look like they're flying!

I need to add those YC jack-o-lantern tea light holders to my "back collect" list, and am now wishing I'd gotten last year's Pumpkin jar holder too. They look lovely displayed together. 

Hadn't occurred to me to use the ivory dripping wax tea lights in the Friends Tree. Great idea. Really like the doily too. Maybe after I get my collection organized, I can make some time to do some crocheting again.

In honor of your marvelous Fritz and Floyd candy dish, I had chocolate smothered in peanut butter after dinner. 

Everything about your Boney Bunch display is over-the-top fun! Boneys All Smiles is nicely complimented by Hoots Gravely.

I was hoping to try for another, but I see Boneys All Smiles is sold out now. Eight of the thirteen sold out before Halloween. All that's left now is Good Doctor, Dr. Screamy, On a Roll, Hide 'n Shriek, and Boneys to the Rescue. Yankee Candle has to be happy about that.

I never really thought about this, but the Boney pieces pick up and reflect the fairy lights, unlike the older flocked pieces. Good to see the children too. I'm STILL wondering where I packed away my Boney Baby from 2018. Of all the Boney children, he was my favorite until Little Companion came along this year!

And what are those little guys popping out of Boney Buzz's head? They're so cute!

Seeing your displays makes me so happy. Hoping you're enjoying them too RavenLily. And thank you for sharing a picture of your Boney display lit at night. Beautiful!

So many fun displays this year. I've enjoyed them all and am hoping to see a few more...[nudge, nudge]. 

The time is flying by. Only 15 days to go...

Oh, and I really like the ghost mug too. When I stopped by Target, they still had three bear mugs left, so I picked one up for the winter months. And I also found a really fun light string last night for $5 at the thrift store - (Foremost 10 Light Creepy Crew Halloween Set)...










Nicely detailed. Has a nice glow when lit. Just when I think the collecting season is over, I find something else that I really like.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> _*Okay guys, so one more heads up in case you see the piece on eBay. Unfortunately, the seller listed the piece as a manufacturer repair... *_*😒*_*smh... We all know this does not happen, but I guess it is what it is. The foot was quite obviously broken off and glued back on which would not have been done at the manufacturer or the Yankee Candle store, but this is what the seller is claiming. Like I said before, cool piece and maybe worth a much lower price just to have, but don't be fooled by the verbiage in the listing because it is nonsense.
> 
> Much love to all and counting down the days to our favorite holiday!!! I am so loving seeing all the decorating posts... maybe I will share some too... *_*🎃💀👻*


AbsyntheMinded, so glad you returned it for refund! Looked at the listing. Seller states "Very Rare! It has a manufacturer repair on its right foot, was bought at Yankee Candle in current condition". Manufacturer repair? Never happened. In 2010, I received a Boney Bunch taper holder, shipped directly to me from the Yankee Candle warehouse, still sealed, _with a chunk of plywood glued to it _(which means they had to break it loose from the plywood then pack it into its styrofoam and box before it was shipped from China! I kid you not! These pieces may have been sold at the Deerfield Village or Williamsburg Village stores in 2008 and/or 2009, I don't know, but I do know they weren't sold at Yankee Candle stores in 2009. These are Coynes & Company pieces, not Yankee Candle. It may take a while, but I'm confident you'll find another...that hasn't been broken, repaired, then misrepresented by a seller. 

I so hope you'll share pictures of your displays. It's what we most look forward to each year on the Boney Bunch thread.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, after looking around, if I can't have the
*20" Haunted House Light Up Halloween Countdown Calendar - John Derian*
from Target, now sold out, I'd like to have this...that is...if I had a lot of money...



















More pictures here...





__





Heirloom Halloween Countdown Calendar - Etsy


**LIMITED EDITION OF 13** numbered and signed. ONLY ONE REMAINING!! For delivery by September 30, 2021, PRE-ORDER by AUGUST 15,2021. Inspired by England’s Ettington Park Hotel - the mansion used in the 1965 classic horror film “The Haunting” - this limited edition piece is hand crafted from 13




www.etsy.com


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> Okay, after looking around, if I can't have the
> *20" Haunted House Light Up Halloween Countdown Calendar - John Derian*
> from Target, now sold out, I'd like to have this...that is...if I had a lot of money...
> 
> ...


That is amazing! Not sure how many get purchased for $1200 but truly gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

RavenLily your displays are awesome! I love your runners and that candy dish is so cute. I have to get a new one this year. I have been using a wire one that is shaped like a spider web the past few years, but the candy always falls through, so it probably wasn’t the most practical choice lol. grandma lise that advent calendar is absolutely amazing. I love the details. Yeah my Target didn’t have much left from that collection when I was there earlier today, but some of the plastic trays they had were kind of cool. Perfect for Halloween cookies. Yum yum. My Home Goods is also totally wiped out of Halloween stuff. Christmas is already moving in.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@RavenLily - Wow!!! I love your displays, especially the Boney's on the runner at night. Absolutely gorgeous. Wish I could fly over to your house on my broom and partake of that candy dish.  Thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pics with us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Home now. As soon as I sat down for dinner I checked for the umpteenth time to see if you'd decorated and posted pictures. Yay RavenLily!
> 
> So much to love. That flying witch sure is cute. Do Dracula and the witch light up, dance, and play music? I like the mix of wood and metal in the two other pieces.
> 
> ...


Love the string light which is reminiscent of the older Universal monsters. Great price too!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a picture of my little display in my frontroom.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay @ScareyCarrie! Our favorite ghosts displayed amongst the fall leaves! Am loving the creamy colors of the jar topper. The jack-o-lanterns pair nicely with the smaller ghost. It hadn't occurred to me to hang beaded garland from the base of a jar sitting on a mantle - (perhaps because I've never had one; I need to build a fake mantle in my livingroom so I can do that too  ). Was the Boo jack-o-lantern a recent find? It's really cute. I like the longer stem too.

Now you relax, sit back, and enjoy your displays now!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> RavenLily your displays are awesome! I love your runners and that candy dish is so cute. I have to get a new one this year. I have been using a wire one that is shaped like a spider web the past few years, but the candy always falls through, so it probably wasn’t the most practical choice lol. grandma lise that advent calendar is absolutely amazing. I love the details. Yeah my Target didn’t have much left from that collection when I was there earlier today, but some of the plastic trays they had were kind of cool. Perfect for Halloween cookies. Yum yum. My Home Goods is also totally wiped out of Halloween stuff. Christmas is already moving in.


Thanks to you Lizzypumpkin, I've decided I want to add a Halloween countdown calendar to my collection, though NOT the $1,200 one I posted. My husband is tolerant, but not THAT tolerant. [giggle] I'm so glad you shared your John Darien one with us here. It was an awesome find! Once I realize I'm missing something from my collection, I can spend years searching for the just the right one. It's a lot of fun for me. I'm excited.

I didn't buy a lot at HomeGoods this year, but they're more my go to store for Polish glass ball ornaments. Thinking... I was really broke when their Halloween merchandise was at it's peak, so that might explain it. Did get a felt garland at the beginning of the season and and a cream blanket with lovely fall leaves pattern at the end of the season.

Was the Halloween season shorter this year or did they just get less in? Now that I think about it more, I don't recall seeing any Halloween blown glass ornaments or garland there this year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

kristinms8 said:


> That is amazing! Not sure how many get purchased for $1200 but truly gorgeous!


I think so too! Sometimes I think I should stop collecting mass produced holiday decor so I can save up for an original art piece like that. And it would take up a lot less storage space too!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Home now. As soon as I sat down for dinner I checked for the umpteenth time to see if you'd decorated and posted pictures. Yay RavenLily!
> 
> So much to love. That flying witch sure is cute. Do Dracula and the witch light up, dance, and play music? I like the mix of wood and metal in the two other pieces.
> 
> ...


Aww, thank you for all your kind words, Grandma Lise, you're such a sweet, dear person, and for that, in your honor, I am putting even more chocolate in the candy bowl just for you (and me!!)  I just love, love, love your latest find of lights- As ScareyCarrie said, they do bring to mind the Universal Monsters, what a neat thing to come across and so glad that you were the lucky recipient!

The little thing poking out of Buzz's head is actually a nightlight Wallflower plug from BBW that when the daylight hits it just right, lights up the green lights of the JOL's eyes- I'll try and post a pic for you and hopefully it'll give you an idea. It seemed too cute to just plug in the wall so it's getting buzzed by Buzz instead of electricity, ha!

The Witch and Dracula don't get their groove thing on anymore these days- something happened over the years and now when I turn them on rather than dancing, they look like they're having a medical emergency seizure caused by the garbled electronic music that would make a stake in the heart seem like a good thing to be put out of their misery, LOL!

I'm glad you were able to pick up a bear mug at Target for Christmas decorating, he was very cute and I was bear-ly able to resist him myself


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> RavenLily your displays are awesome! I love your runners and that candy dish is so cute. I have to get a new one this year. I have been using a wire one that is shaped like a spider web the past few years, but the candy always falls through, so it probably wasn’t the most practical choice lol. grandma lise that advent calendar is absolutely amazing. I love the details. Yeah my Target didn’t have much left from that collection when I was there earlier today, but some of the plastic trays they had were kind of cool. Perfect for Halloween cookies. Yum yum. My Home Goods is also totally wiped out of Halloween stuff. Christmas is already moving in.


Thanks so much, Lizzypumpkin, how sweet of you for your kind comments about the candy dish- I'm thinking maybe we should exchange my candy dish for yours so the candy will fall on the table rather than into my hands- sure would save me a lot of calories that I could send your way, ha!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @RavenLily - Wow!!! I love your displays, especially the Boney's on the runner at night. Absolutely gorgeous. Wish I could fly over to your house on my broom and partake of that candy dish.  Thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pics with us.


Thank you ScareyCarrie, but if you're on your broom heading here, and I'm on my broom heading there I hope you know you'll have to take over cooking for Hubby and I'll happily take over your back-collection- seems like a fair trade, no? LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Here's a picture of my little display in my frontroom.
> View attachment 741104


You have such a great knack of making everything look so put together- I wish you lived closer, maybe you could work your magic on me, haha! Great job, ScareyCarrie!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Grandma Lise, here’s a close up of the nightlight from BBW 🎃👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@RavenLily - That is a great idea to use the wallflower plug as a light. Thanks for the suggestion. I laughed when I ready about the Witch and Dracula looking like they are having seizures rather than dancing. You always make me laugh with your posts. Your displays, even though you say they are small this year, are spectacular. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @RavenLily - That is a great idea to use the wallflower plug as a light. Thanks for the suggestion. I laughed when I ready about the Witch and Dracula looking like they are having seizures rather than dancing. You always make me laugh with your posts. Your displays, even though you say they are small this year, are spectacular. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


Aww, you're a sweetheart, ScareyCarrie, thank you!! But what about the trade of cooking for Hubby while I babysit your back collection of Boneys?? Seemed fair to me, haha!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Aww, you're a sweetheart, ScareyCarrie, thank you!! But what about the trade of cooking for Hubby while I babysit your back collection of Boneys?? Seemed fair to me, haha!!


Fair huh???? I barely cook for myself, I would probably be able to cook him up some Spam and mac and cheese. How does that sound? As far as baby sitting my back collection........I'll have to mull that over.......for a while.  🎃


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RavenLily said:


> Grandma Lise, here’s a close up of the nightlight from BBW 🎃👻
> View attachment 741150


Those are so cute. Thanks for the picture RavenLily!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks to you Lizzypumpkin, I've decided I want to add a Halloween countdown calendar to my collection, though NOT the $1,200 one I posted. My husband is tolerant, but not THAT tolerant. [giggle] I'm so glad you shared your John Darien one with us here. It was an awesome find! Once I realize I'm missing something from my collection, I can spend years searching for the just the right one. It's a lot of fun for me. I'm excited.
> 
> I didn't buy a lot at HomeGoods this year, but they're more my go to store for Polish glass ball ornaments. Thinking... I was really broke when their Halloween merchandise was at it's peak, so that might explain it. Did get a felt garland at the beginning of the season and and a cream blanket with lovely fall leaves pattern at the end of the season.
> 
> Was the Halloween season shorter this year or did they just get less in? Now that I think about it more, I don't recall seeing any Halloween blown glass ornaments or garland there this year.


Haha, yes the hunt is definitely fun! Being stuck in the house has given me more time to browse online, so I am finding so many cute things. Yes, our Home Goods did not have much this year. I definitely think have been supply issues. I also think people are in comfort shopping mode so things are flying off the shelves. Polish glass is so pretty (Polish girl here!). I saw some beautiful Polish glass Halloween bowls online this year.


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

RavenLily said:


> Thanks so much, Lizzypumpkin, how sweet of you for your kind comments about the candy dish- I'm thinking maybe we should exchange my candy dish for yours so the candy will fall on the table rather than into my hands- sure would save me a lot of calories that I could send your way, ha!!


Haha yes, I feel like every day is a battle against the COVID-19 lbs. I have my eye on a cute Johanna Parker cat candy bowl, but I think my husband will not be thrilled as we are hunting for a new house and trying to pare down. I think my next house needs a lady lair or a she shed for all of my collectibles lol.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Haha yes, I feel like every day is a battle against the COVID-19 lbs. I have my eye on a cute Johanna Parker cat candy bowl, but I think my husband will not be thrilled as we are hunting for a new house and trying to pare down. I think my next house needs a lady lair or a she shed for all of my collectibles lol.


Ah, yes, the dreaded Covid diet. That's the one where you gain weight instead of lose it. I think your new house should have a room just for all of your collectibles. Is one room enough????? 🎃


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Haha, yes the hunt is definitely fun! Being stuck in the house has given me more time to browse online, so I am finding so many cute things. Yes, our Home Goods did not have much this year. I definitely think have been supply issues. I also think people are in comfort shopping mode so things are flying off the shelves. Polish glass is so pretty (Polish girl here!). I saw some beautiful Polish glass Halloween bowls online this year.


I love glass... If you come across something interesting, do share it here. It's fun seeing others "finds".


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Definitely! Quick question - is this from the Boney Bunch collection? I saw it on Mercari today (it’s already sold) but it looks quite similar. She has the Aunt Hilda body and it looks like her hat is flocked. Maybe it’s just one I have never seen before, which is totally possible.. I’m curious! She is really cute!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Ah, yes, the dreaded Covid diet. That's the one where you gain weight instead of lose it. I think your new house should have a room just for all of your collectibles. Is one room enough????? 🎃


Haha yes. My pedometer is already telling me I haven’t moved enough today lol. Thanks technology! Yes, forget man caves...every woman deserves her own sanctuary. Whether one room is enough is debatable lol. But I have been able to sell some things on eBay since I have nothing better to do lately - so that is a win! I give credit to people who sell eBay it’s a lot of work!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Definitely! Quick question - is this from the Boney Bunch collection? I saw it on Mercari today (it’s already sold) but it looks quite similar. She has the Aunt Hilda body and it looks like her hat is flocked. Maybe it’s just one I have never seen before, which is totally possible.. I’m curious! She is really cute!
> View attachment 741302


Oooh...Lizzypumpkin, I've wanted that piece forever, but truthfully, I've never seriously tried to find it, mostly because I know it will cost more than I want to spend (when there's so many other fun things to collect!). Not surprised it sold quickly. It's from *The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends* collection by Mark Cook, who also created the Boney Bunch. It was sold through Coyne's & Company. I have perhaps a half dozen pieces from them. Treasures all. I think you'll find this link helpful...






Facebook







www.facebook.com





As you page through, you'll come across a picture of her. She's referred to as the "Witch Lantern"...

Love her!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks so much for the background grandma lise! I have seen some of the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces, but never any of the witches. Someone got really lucky with their purchase at only $18! I wish she was flying to my house, but it was not to be. I love that cat too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Thanks so much for the background grandma lise! I have seen some of the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces, but never any of the witches. Someone got really lucky with their purchase at only $18! I wish she was flying to my house, but it was not to be. I love that cat too.


Wow!!! Only $18.00. Someone was VERY lucky.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> Thanks so much for the background grandma lise! I have seen some of the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces, but never any of the witches. Someone got really lucky with their purchase at only $18! I wish she was flying to my house, but it was not to be. I love that cat too.


Sobbing... Although nothing makes me happier than finding a listing like that!

I hadn't seen that one before either. I almost bought the witch holding the jack-o-lantern but her head had broken off and had been repaired. In the end, I decided to wait for an intact piece.

I have one of the large cats holding a jack-o-lantern - (though sadly, it's not lit)... 



https://hosting.photobucket.com/albums/v482/SilverFoxCPF/Boney%20Bunch/Boney%20Bunch%202011/O-023.jpg



Back in 2011, I decorated for our art group's Halloween Party, held in one of our members Condo Community Room. I brought so much, I required additional vehicles to transport it all! Good memories. 





__





Photobucket | The safer way to store your photos


The safer way to store your photos




app.photobucket.com


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> Sobbing... Although nothing makes me happier than finding a listing like that!
> 
> I hadn't seen that one before either. I almost bought the witch holding the jack-o-lantern but her head had broken off and had been repaired. In the end, I decided to wait for an intact piece.
> 
> ...


Beautiful displays! Thanks so much for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

kristinms8 said:


> Beautiful displays! Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





grandma lise said:


> Sobbing... Although nothing makes me happier than finding a listing like that!
> 
> I hadn't seen that one before either. I almost bought the witch holding the jack-o-lantern but her head had broken off and had been repaired. In the end, I decided to wait for an intact piece.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous displays. I love them all! Ugh I know, always stinks to miss out. Will have to keep my eyes peeled. PS - the John Derian calendar is showing as back in stock on Target.com


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Lizzypumpkin it IS available again to order online! Unfortunately, they won't ship to my zipcode _due to it's size_. I think this is why I couldn't get it the first time round. Perhaps someone else here will be able to get it. Thanks for posting the alert. Here's the link... 20" Haunted House Light Up Halloween Countdown Calendar - John Derian for Threshold™ 

@kristinms8 if you haven't already - (I've lost track of who has and hasn't posted pics this year) - I hope you'll consider doing so. I look forward every year to seeing everyone's displays. I am NOT above stealing other's ideas to try for future years! And it's fun for all of us!

Found a porcelain plate "Wiccan Lace", a fall tablecloth, and a black cat felt diecut to add to my display. I have so much fun at the thrift stores during the Halloween collecting season! Anyone else here shopping the thrift stores?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Lizzypumpkin if you decorate more this year, hope you'll post pictures too. No pressure... [giggle]


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

@grandma lise Oh my gosh, what a great find your Wiccan Lace plate was- I LOVE, love, love it and know you'll conjure up something magical with it!! Are you going to display it as is, or use it as a candle tray? Maybe while you're deciding, you'll consider making a trade for my crocodile in a toilet piece?? ScareyCarrie snubbed my generous offer to do the same for her, and to this day I'm still befuddled as to why... it's such a Charmin piece, LOL!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Some things just cant be understood or explained RavenLily. 

I was going to use it for treats, but it hadn't occurred to me to use it as a candle tray. Really like that idea. Am going to have a look around online for more ideas along those lines!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Some things just cant be understood or explained RavenLily.
> 
> I was going to use it for treats, but it hadn't occurred to me to use it as a candle tray. Really like that idea. Am going to have a look around online for more ideas along those lines!


grandma lise I have that same plate lol! I got it from Home Goods a few years ago. It is living at my mom’s house as she accidentally forgot to return it haha. I love the black and white lace design. I definitely need to up my decorating game. I really need to invest in some shelves to display more items  With the kids I always feel like we are drowning in stuff, so its hard to find little corners for myself.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lizzypumpkin, not sure, but that plate vaguely felt familiar to me. Now I think I know why...

HomeGoods opened a store here a few years ago. Prior to that, I followed the HomeGoods thread here, so...it all makes sense now. Thank you! Love that store so much!

Ah, a house filled with children. That does change things. We operate a business out of our livingroom and dining area. And our kitchen is small. I can relate. In our house, I have only one wall in the livingroom where I can decorate, and because I'm trying to purge and re-organize my collection that's not even possible. Years ago, I knew a collector who removed and boxed her books from the livingroom bookshelves to decorate for the fall and winter holidays. I haven't tried that. Books are heavy and I have so many, but perhaps someday. Doesn't matter though because I really prefer to decorate in themes, which means on any given year, I'm only using a small percentage of my collection, so don't need much surface space. 

My hope is that by next Halloween, your children will all be happily attending school again, you'll be back at the office, and you'll hopefully get to decorate and share pictures with us then!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@grandma lise - Wow!! I love that "Wiccan Lace" plate. RavenLily had some great ideas for its use. I would probably place my black pillar candle in the center with some sort of Halloween filler surrounding it. Great find.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @grandma lise - Wow!! I love that "Wiccan Lace" plate. RavenLily had some great ideas for its use. I would probably place my black pillar candle in the center with some sort of Halloween filler surrounding it. Great find.


I'm not Grandma Lise, but I bet your BBW black candelabra would look really awesome on it too!! I really love that Wiccan Lace plate, but the eBay prices are way more than I'd want to pay, or should I say "way more than Hubby would want me to pay" LOL.... @grandma lise Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for it at the thrift shop?


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> Lizzypumpkin, not sure, but that plate vaguely felt familiar to me. Now I think I know why...
> 
> HomeGoods opened a store here a few years ago. Prior to that, I followed the HomeGoods thread here, so...it all makes sense now. Thank you! Love that store so much!
> 
> ...


grandma lise, you sound like you have a great system in place for showcasing all of your treasures. Yes, I am hoping that next Halloween is going to be much better for everyone. This year has been really tough on the girls. We are hoping that people will provide safe trick or treating options. We are going to bag candy in zip lock bags for the kids to come up and take from a big bowl on our stoop. Halloween is so magical for kids, filled so many good memories. Everyone needs a little more of that right now!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@Lizzypumpkin I really don't know what to expect. I thought Halloween would be cancelled this year, yet I'm seeing some really awesome Halloween displays here and there throughout the city. My grandchildren are adolescents now. Am going to mail See's candy chocolates to the grandchildren. But my friend, who has a nephew and niece are still young enough to get excited about the holiday. I like giving them small, Halloween themed gifts. As for my friend's nephew, it might be fun to drive around the city to see all the Halloween displays. Or they may try trick-or-treating. Not sure what to expect for Halloween 2021. So many unknowns. My hope for next year is that more people will get on board with protecting themselves and others from COVID-19. 

On Halloween week, I bring in lots of organic, non-GMO popcorn made with real ingredients for the staff in an effort to de-emphasize all the unhealthy ingredients in candy today. I know my views are not the norm, but I care about my co-workers. I love Halloween, loved trick-or-treating as a kid, got as much candy as I could every Halloween, and ate all of it within a few days time! But that's not an option for me anymore. I enjoy sweet treats when we gather with family for the holidays, but that's about it. I'm all about decorating for the holiday. I love creating good memories for the children, and my co-workers too. 

Glad you joined us this year Lizzypumkin. It's been fun talking with you and everyone else here! Looks like we're winding down here for the year now. I'm really, really going to focus on getting my collection better organized now. 

Wishing everyone a fun Halloween week!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks grandma lise - I love Halloween week, as it is also my birthday week. I think it's great that you care about your co-workers by bringing healthy popcorn for them to eat. Unfortunately, with the recent outbreak of Covid, we have been told that we cannot bring any treats or snacks to share. That's good and bad. Good because it will keep me from eating the sweets and saving me some calories, but bad because Halloween is all about sharing. Oh well, like you all have said, hopefully, next year will be better. 

Lizzypumpkin - Making treats and putting them in a ziploc bag for TOT's is a great idea. I know it is difficult when you have little ones that love Halloween to scale down the holiday somehow. Like you said.....we need a little more magic at this time. 

Happy Halloween week to all.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@ScareyCarrie at work, we're not sharing much in the way of food since COVID-19 began. If we do make and bring something to share, we send out an email explaining how it was safely made, handled, and packaged - (a process that involves wearing a mask and gloves from start to finish) - so each person can make their own risk assessment. I can see how sharing food in some work environments could be tricky.

I think that's what I'm missing about this Halloween too: Putting together treat bags for our boy scout volunteers. I spend a ridiculous amount of time reading ingredient labels and choosing just the right variety and number of candies. It's so fun assembling it all. This is the first time I've not done it in 10, maybe 15 years. It just feels so weird. With Halloween on Saturday, it might be fun to make decorations for a front facing window or decorate cupcakes and cookies to share and eat. There's so many fun ideas on the internet! 

I miss cupcakes so much, and scones too, one of my favorite things to make, and speciality cookies for the holidays. Perhaps some day I'll learn how to make truffles...hmm. Good memories!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Am still finding a few Halloween decor items in the thrift stores. I've been admiring this 2009 PartyLite metal, double tea light holder, Wilemina the Witch, online for a long time and finally found one over the weekend. She's a foot tall, and looks wonderfully wicked when lit in a dimly lit room, much more so than in this picture with lights on...










Also found the cutest ceramic jack-o-lantern tea light holder to pair with my Walmart ghost from this year, and it's just vanished. Put it in the bag with my groceries, and that's the last time I saw it. I even checked inside the refrigerator... It will be good to know where it was when I find it again!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Am still finding a few Halloween decor items in the thrift stores. I've been admiring this 2009 PartyLite metal, double tea light holder, Wilemina the Witch, online for a long time and finally found one over the weekend. She's a foot tall, and looks wonderfully wicked when lit in a dimly lit room, much more so than in this picture with lights on...
> 
> View attachment 741710
> 
> ...


Love Wilemina the Witch. Isn't it nice to find something at a thrift store that you have been wanting for a while? Hope you find your J-O-L tea light holder. That's odd that it just disappeared. Let us know when you find it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks @ScareyCarrie ! If I find that mischievous jack-o-lantern, will post a picture here. Do you know yet what your plans are for Halloween?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks @ScareyCarrie ! If I find that mischievous jack-o-lantern, will post a picture here. Do you know yet what your plans are for Halloween?


I have no definite plans for Halloween yet. How about you? 

P.S. Today is my birthday 😊


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oops, just now discovered that I didn't post this reply this morning. Apologies!

_Happy Birthday ScareyCarrie!

No plans. Most Halloweens are spent at home, but this year I'll have my friend's nephew with me on Friday so we'll probably drive around looking for Halloween yard displays. Happily, there's quite a few within walking distance!_ 

I talked with my friend tonight, and it seems that I'll have her nephew with me on Halloween, not Friday, if everything goes as planned. 

Whether you celebrated your birthday today or plan to this weekend, I hope you had/have a lovely day.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> P.S. Today is my birthday 😊


Boooo!! I just saw this and missed your birthday!! I wanted to get you something really special but all I could find in a hurry was this cwappy video, LOL!! They sure don't make 'em like this anymore (thank goodness!) but they do make great friends like YOU!! Hope your day was filled with everything that brought you smiles- Happy belated birthday ScareyCarrie!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Boooo!! I just saw this and missed your birthday!! I wanted to get you something really special but all I could find in a hurry was this cwappy video, LOL!! They sure don't make 'em like this anymore (thank goodness!) but they do make great friends like YOU!! Hope your day was filled with everything that brought you smiles- Happy belated birthday ScareyCarrie!!


I laughed so hard watching this video.  That group has some major hair going on. Where in the world did you find it? This really made my day. Thank you so much RavenLily.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oops, just now discovered that I didn't post this reply this morning. Apologies!
> 
> _Happy Birthday ScareyCarrie!
> 
> ...


Thanks grandma lise. I actually worked my birthday yesterday, but I have the next 4 days off. Looking forward to a little down time. Appreciate the birthday wishes.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry so late, but here ya go!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

And a few more... 😁


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I laughed so hard watching this video.  That group has some major hair going on. Where in the world did you find it? This really made my day. Thank you so much RavenLily.


Glad it made you smile! Thankfully that band was hair today, gone tomorrow and is now relegated to the most obscure YouTube videos, of which you were unfortunate enough that I was able to find it, LOL!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

AbsyntheMinded said:


> And a few more... 😁
> View attachment 742004
> View attachment 742005
> View attachment 742006
> ...


Wow @AbsyntheMinded !! Your displays are jaw-dropping, drop-dead gorgeous!! Thanks so much for sharing although I'm getting exhausted just thinking of having to pack all that up before Christmas decorating arrives, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my... when I woke up, popped on here, saw on my phone that you'd posted pictures, and began scrolling through...I was so excited, I had to stop. Made my breakfast and sat down at the computer to properly view your incredible displays @AbsyntheMinded ! This is so much fun! You made my day!! No, you made my week!!!

I have to say, that spider on your beautifully framed mirror made me shutter. I grew up with spiders that big and colorful in the south. How ever did you come to acquire it? What a find. And seeing the reflection of it's underbelly in the mirror makes it all the more creepy! [giggle]

I lived in an all boy neighborhood in the 60's, and I was a wild child. We spent summers climbing trees and building tree houses. Racing around in peddle cars, later on bikes and skateboards. When we'd have a hard rain, we built dams in the street gutters. On hot days, we built roadways by pulling up grass under trees for our Matchbox cars to travel, and spent hours and hours happily tunneling into mounds of dirt with our toy trucks.

Another favorite activity was playing "army". One summer, machinery was brought in to create huge trenches in a nearby pasture. We could not believe our good fortune. We gathered our toy guns, climbed through the barbed wire fence, split into two teams, and began running through the trenches. I was in the lead. Came around the a corner and was confronted by a huge spider web with the biggest spider I'd ever seen, scurrying as fast as it could from the web's center to its edge. I stopped dead and screamed, the boys plowed into me, and I fell into the web! And they, not knowing why I screamed, turned and ran the other way. I can still remember the feeling of that web on my face and arms! Eek!

Love the mirrors, your beautiful tree, and seeing on display so many of my favorite Boney Bunch pieces: Stacked Heads, the Wedding Couple, Frank and Bride, Flying Witch, all the ladies. The Coyne's & Company pieces, your flower arrangements, lamp scarves, and creepy trees. The Night Before Christmas pieces too...that one porcelain piece has a such a nice glow and detailing. If I were there with you, not sure what I'd enjoy more...sitting next to your tree or your village, taking it all in.

How long and how did you get started collecting and decorating for Halloween? Do you have any favorite displays or pieces this year?

Thanks so much for taking the time to upload all the pictures of your displays! It's been such a treat for all of us here!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, oh...I forgot to mention your porch display @AbsyntheMinded ! How did that come together? I've never created an outdoor display. Really like everything about it, particularly the owl peeking out from a hole in the hay.

@RavenLily I miss the 80's. The music, the clothing, the hair, all of it. Fun decade. I don't recall listeningto the song you posted for ScareyCarrie, but do remember the band's song, The Final Countdown. Letting my computer play additional videos now as I work. Guns N' Roses right now...


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I love, love, loved the '80's @grandma lise!!! Things seemed so much lighter during that decade (except for my long hair, that was lacquered with Aqua Net to heights that barely made it through the door, LOL!) and the fashion was so fun, and don't even get me started on the music- SO many bands and people that came from that era that I still love listening to. And best of all, that was the decade I met Hubby and had my first son- good times, and totally radical, like for sure, totally!! 😄


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And that jack-o-lantern in your last picture @AbsyntheMinded has a bit of a Grinchy look. What's the story on him?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy Halloween! New tabletop displays posted on the Boney Bunch 2020 thread today, page 59!

@grandma lise @RavenLily @ScareyCarrie @AbsyntheMinded @kristinms8 @Lizzypumpkin @Boneybunch15 @Impy @Reaper20?? @Nstope @Eric_Draven @jennyhayes14825 @wickedwillingwench @js1620 @DarkSecret @ceo418 @milosalem00 @SPOOKYKITTYCAT @RCIAG @amuck amuck @BoneyBunchCrazy @Boneys80 @willowsbough @WeirdJay @Demented Diva @HallowKitty @sanura03 @Haddonfield1963 @BoneyFan @Kim2020 @lisa48317 

Hope I didn't miss anyone. If I did...let me know. Apologies...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween video from a co-worker...









Henri the Cat on Halloween.


This video, created by Will Braden in film noir-inspired style, explores the melodramatic life of a house cat.




www.wimp.com





Happy Halloween!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Halloween video from a co-worker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I absolutely loved the video of Henri the Cat on Halloween. I have many cats so I can only assume that is how they feel about us humans. Thanks for the smile. 😻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@AbsyntheMinded - I can only echo what my friends have already said.....your displays are amazing. So much attention to detail. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Halloween video from a co-worker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha!! Is it any wonder Henri hates Halloween after suffering the indignities forced upon him by we silly humans? Thanks for sharing the video Grandma Lise, I'm going to send the link to Hubby- he works for a company based in France and I'm sure they'll think it's the cat's pajamas (whatever that means- it's something my Grandmother used to say when she really liked something, LOL!)


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise & RavenLily - I think my favorite decade was the 70's. I loved disco and even took dancing lessons. Went to many clubs and danced wearing my "Gloria Vanderbilt" jeans and polyester disco shirts. 💃🤩 The 80's were special as that is when I met my husband and had my daughter. Good times.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @AbsyntheMinded - I can only echo what my friends have already said.....your displays are amazing. So much attention to detail. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


I'm I'm sure sure she'll she'll appreciate appreciate your your echoing echoing our our thoughts thoughts!! !! LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise & RavenLily - I think my favorite decade was the 70's. I loved disco and even took dancing lessons. Went to many clubs and danced wearing my "Gloria Vanderbilt" jeans and polyester disco shirts. 💃🤩 The 80's were special as that is when I met my husband and had my daughter. Good times.


I loved the 70's but hated disco (except maybe a few Donna Summer songs)- I'm probably the only person on earth who hasn't seen Saturday Night Fever. Do you remember Jordache jeans and also Dittos bell bottoms? I was always more of a rock 'n roll girl, but as you long as you don't hang a disco ball around your neck I guess we can still be friends, LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'm I'm sure sure she'll she'll appreciate appreciate your your echoing echoing our our thoughts thoughts!! !! LOL


You're so funny, funny.  🎃


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I loved the 70's but hated disco (except maybe a few Donna Summer songs)- I'm probably the only person on earth who hasn't seen Saturday Night Fever. Do you remember Jordache jeans and also Dittos bell bottoms? I was always more of a rock 'n roll girl, but as you long as you don't hang a disco ball around your neck I guess we can still be friends, LOL


I love disco.....you hate it. You love Rock and Roll.........I am not a fan. Even though we have differences we can still be friends. I do remember Jordache jeans and I remember owning a pair or two as well. I do not remember Ditto bell bottoms though. No disco balls around my neck.....just hanging from my ceiling.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN. HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFULLY SPOOKY DAY/EVENING. 😺🎃👻💀😈


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN. HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFULLY SPOOKY DAY/EVENING. 😺🎃👻💀😈


Wishing you all our forum friends the same and more my Disco dancing diva!! And just to show we can bury the hatchet and still be friends I'm inviting you and everyone to an 80's Halloween Party- the only catch is you can *NOT* be the life of *THIS* party, LOL!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

grandma lise said:


> @Lizzypumpkin I really don't know what to expect. I thought Halloween would be cancelled this year, yet I'm seeing some really awesome Halloween displays here and there throughout the city. My grandchildren are adolescents now. Am going to mail See's candy chocolates to the grandchildren. But my friend, who has a nephew and niece are still young enough to get excited about the holiday. I like giving them small, Halloween themed gifts. As for my friend's nephew, it might be fun to drive around the city to see all the Halloween displays. Or they may try trick-or-treating. Not sure what to expect for Halloween 2021. So many unknowns. My hope for next year is that more people will get on board with protecting themselves and others from COVID-19.
> 
> On Halloween week, I bring in lots of organic, non-GMO popcorn made with real ingredients for the staff in an effort to de-emphasize all the unhealthy ingredients in candy today. I know my views are not the norm, but I care about my co-workers. I love Halloween, loved trick-or-treating as a kid, got as much candy as I could every Halloween, and ate all of it within a few days time! But that's not an option for me anymore. I enjoy sweet treats when we gather with family for the holidays, but that's about it. I'm all about decorating for the holiday. I love creating good memories for the children, and my co-workers too.
> 
> ...


Thanks grandma lise! I am sure your grandchildren will love those See’s candies! That is so sweet of you to bring in healthy treats for your colleagues! The sweet stuff does get to be too much sometimes. We try to be as healthy as we can most of the time, but definitely let loose at Halloween! 

We had a great time Trick or Treating today. We masked up and only got candy from houses that put it out on tables outside. It worked great. We put our candy out in the driveway and it all went. I actually liked it a little better than usual because our dogs weren’t going nuts every time the bell rang. 

Thanks so much for having me this year. I loved seeing everyone’s Boneys and displays. I will definitely be back next year for the new collection. Happy Halloween everyone! Stay safe and looking for a much better 2021!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Thanks grandma lise - I love Halloween week, as it is also my birthday week. I think it's great that you care about your co-workers by bringing healthy popcorn for them to eat. Unfortunately, with the recent outbreak of Covid, we have been told that we cannot bring any treats or snacks to share. That's good and bad. Good because it will keep me from eating the sweets and saving me some calories, but bad because Halloween is all about sharing. Oh well, like you all have said, hopefully, next year will be better.
> 
> Lizzypumpkin - Making treats and putting them in a ziploc bag for TOT's is a great idea. I know it is difficult when you have little ones that love Halloween to scale down the holiday somehow. Like you said.....we need a little more magic at this time.
> 
> Happy Halloween week to all.


Thanks ScareyCarrie! Hope you had a super Halloween. We had a great time! I am so glad we were able to do it safely. We had tons of houses put the candy out in the drive, so it was really easy to social distance. I know my kids really needed a little bit of normalcy, so I am so happy everything worked out. Thanks so much for having me in the forum. Look forward to coming back next year!


----------



## Lizzypumpkin (Sep 26, 2020)

RavenLily said:


> Wishing you all our forum friends the same and more my Disco dancing diva!! And just to show we can bury the hatchet and still be friends I'm inviting you and everyone to an 80's Halloween Party- the only catch is you can *NOT* be the life of *THIS* party, LOL!


RavenLily - love it! I am hoping I actually get to see Danny Elfman perform his Tim Burton works next year! We had tickets for this past summer but it got rescheduled to 2021. Hoping it happens  Nice meeting you and thanks for sharing all of your awesome Boneys and displays. Look forward to talking to everyone next year. Happy Halloween!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Lizzypumpkin said:


> RavenLily - love it! I am hoping I actually get to see Danny Elfman perform his Tim Burton works next year! We had tickets for this past summer but it got rescheduled to 2021. Hoping it happens  Nice meeting you and thanks for sharing all of your awesome Boneys and displays. Look forward to talking to everyone next year. Happy Halloween!


Thank YOU for adding to the fun in the Forum this year Lizzypumpkin- it's been so nice having you here to share smiles and of course, our beloved Boneys! I hope everything works out with your rescheduled Danny Elfman tickets- he's SO talented and since leaving Oingo Boingo an amazing songwriter of many soundtracks along with the awesome Tim Burton efforts- lucky you! And lucky us to have had you join in the fun this year- A very Happy Halloween to you too, we'll look forward to seeing you again next year!! 🎃👻


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

We had a perfect Halloween here. Sunny today, equally pleasant weather tonight...and it was a full moon. And on a Saturday! Looking forward to seeing you all here again next year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Our Halloween weather was wonderful. Surprisingly, we had a lot of TOT's. My brother was on the porch handing out the candy. It's been a strange Halloween, a strange year. I hope to see all of you back next year to talk about decorating, purchases and, of course, the new collection of Boney's. Thanks to all of you for bringing some normalcy to this crazy Halloween. 🎃 😻👻


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Lizzypumpkin- As my friends here have already said, it was so nice to have you as part of our Boney Bunch forum. I loved seeing your displays. Let's do it again next year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

He, he, he... quite unexpectedly, I found another glazed and fired ceramic ghost. Jack-o-lantern was painted orange, stem green. I gasped when I saw it. Some of my best finds are placed (or hidden) on the wrong aisle!










Oh, and also found another dish for my Susan Winget collection. Her cat candy dish so perfectly color coordinated with my favorite candy, Dark Reese's Peanut Butter Cups Thins, I decided it was a sign that I MUST use it to put out a couple bags of the candy for my co-workers on Halloween Eve!










(I ate the third bag.  )


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Great find grandma lise - Love that ghost. How were the peanut butter cups?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> He, he, he... quite unexpectedly, I found another glazed and fired ceramic ghost. Jack-o-lantern was painted orange, stem green. I gasped when I saw it. Some of my best finds are placed (or hidden) on the wrong aisle!
> 
> View attachment 742655
> 
> ...


Wow, what a lucky lady you are to have found another pristine ceramic ghost Grandma Lise- SO happy for you! And yes, I think the Candy Gods led you to find that adorable cat dish just so you could do your duty and fill it with Reeses, probably the earthly equivalent of manna from heaven, ha!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you...and while I loved each and every one I ate...they totally wreaked my blood glucose levels for a couple of days. So won't be doing that again for a long time!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thank you...and while I loved each and every one I ate...they totally wreaked my blood glucose levels for a couple of days. So won't be doing that again for a long time!


Wow Grandma lise, you're sweet enough already without wreaking havoc on your glucose levels- no more candy for you, little lady!! LOL


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so excited! A decorator whose work I've admired from a far for many years has joined us here at HF. See this photographs of this year's Halloween displays here on page 14 of the Target 2020 thread... Target 2020

As fellow table top display designers, my hope is that you'll enjoy it as much as I did!


----------

